# Nextie-Bike carbon rims



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Found these guys while perusing the 29er forum. Looks like they're working on a fat rim More options the better!

Nextie Bike | Carbon Bicycle Devotion | Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Parts


----------



## DITCHMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Still want some carbon hundies!!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone dealt with this company before? Thoughts?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Tincup69 said:


> Has anyone dealt with this company before? Thoughts?


way cheaper than Derby, lighter too. Wonder how they will hold up.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

wow those are some cheap carbon rims!


----------



## Hickerklicker (Jan 18, 2005)

I have bought stuff (various 29er and cross rims) from them already and this new little company is just great. They are very helpful, fast and are really into bike stuff, not only another reseller. Their rims are topnotch. Me and some of my friends are all using their rims and have no problems whatsoever, tubeless or realworld-trails, they just work. When they have a fatbike rim out, I will order a set for sure. Hopefully its soon.


----------



## PeterQ520 (Nov 19, 2013)

*wrong info*

sorry~


----------



## DITCHMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Very excited to see more options~~


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

update on the rims


----------



## DITCHMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Interested maybe!!


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I am interested in a carbon set and 90mm sounds great if the weight is down. I didn't notice a weight posted. 

Interesting design with spoke placement so central. I'm curious how well this will hold being a wide 90mm. Also being tubeless compatible, with such a deep center? Can that be done?


----------



## xgerstandtx (Sep 18, 2012)

I think the tubeless can be done well. But, I would caution the wider (90mm) rim with a narrow spoke drilling. Interested in budget friendly options. Very cool


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, wouldnt it put too much stress on sides of rims with drilling so narrow? maybe cross section would help to see


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Love to build up a 29+ set for my Bear Grease. Looks nice and a great value.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know weight but looks like they can be had here. Narrow spoke placement like the Nextie diagram. Maybe it's the same wheel?

"custom carbon fat bike rim...." at Cycle Monkey:
Cycle Monkey Wheel House: MTB E-Bike: Custom Carbon Fat Bike Rim on Basic Single Speed Hub


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Some more info coming out, I might try em. 670g <>15g of coarse for some reason I always get stuff that's on the heavy side. :madman:
https://www.facebook.com/nextie.bike?fref=ts


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

They look nice ,are a great price and 90 wide. Makes sense not all fat bikes can fit the 100 well. Hope to build a set up soon!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

demondan said:


> They look nice ,are a great price and 90 wide. Makes sense not all fat bikes can fit the 100 well. Hope to build a set up soon!


I can run 100s no problem but I'm thinking 90's might be a better year round width.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Wild Dragon... Love the name. Look hella strong!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been following all the cheap carbon options, eager to jump on the first fat rims that come to market. I ordered from synergy sports months ago, thinking they were just a few weeks or a month out. Yet no word yet on when they will actually be ready. Then light-bicycle details started to leak and those seemed like they might be first. But those too are probably a few weeks or a month out.

So... nextie rims it is. After placing an order, email from them on Friday indicated 7-10 days to complete the order. That would mean shipping perhaps by the 31st of march. EMS shipping time in the order confirmation emails is 4-7 days. 

Of the three companies, nextie seems to have the best website and most professional presentation. This is also true of the email from nextie. It is well organized, has proper grammar and has all the info you'd expect from a well run company. If they keep up the good work, they could land a loyal customer base. Competition in the affordable carbon market is really heating up.

One detail for those doing spoke calculations, nextie says the fat rims have a spoke bed offset of 3mm. Not a huge deal, but good to include in calculations anyway.

Here's how spokes work out for a set of hope fatsno hubs laced 3 cross:

Nextie ERD=503mm

Hope fatsno 135mm front hub with front disc spacing:
Left diameter = 56mm
Right diameter = 54mm
Left offset = 37.5mm
Right offset = 38.5mm
--> left spokes = 244.6mm (100% tension)
--> right spokes = 245mm (98% tension)

Hope fatsno 190mm rear 
Left diameter = 56mm
Right diameter = 54mm
Left offset = 55mm
Right offset = 47mm
--> left spokes = 247.7mm (85% tension)
--> right spokes = 246.6mm (100% tension)


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^Thanks for the info, still up in the air between these and the LB rims. I do like how Nextie have kept us in the loop through the whole process and that is a big plus in my book!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Ordered mine ~2 weeks ago when they started taking pre-orders.

Got shipment confirmation on Thurs. Should see them late next week.

Communication has been stellar throughout.

My spoke calc came in at 242 f and 244 r, assuming 3x. But those spokes are already so short, and these rims likely to be so stiff, I'll probably end up going to 2x using DT Rev's or Aerolite's.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

So they're shipping! That's good to hear.

Which hubs are your 242 and 244 numbers for?


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Ordered mine 2 weeks ago as well, should be here tomorrow or Tuesday...


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

The yellow would be pretty flashy. Anyone order those?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

alphazz said:


> The yellow would be pretty flashy. Anyone order those?


I think those are ozzybmx's rims.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

mikesee said:


> My spoke calc came in at 242 f and 244 r, assuming 3x. But those spokes are already so short, and these rims likely to be so stiff...


I used a couple of spoke length calculators, and questioned the 242 / 244 numbers, so it's good to see them confirmed by someone who knows what the hell they are doing. I can't wait to order these rims up. I do like my BG's white rims, but these carbons with some purple Fatsno hubs are gonna be so fly.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

WA-CO said:


> I used a couple of spoke length calculators, and questioned the 242 / 244 numbers, so it's good to see them confirmed by someone who knows what the hell they are doing.


Confirmed? Kinda--by using the supplied ERD. Pending actual measurement, of course.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

And for which hubs were those measurements calculated?

Wa-co, note that there are a few different versions of fatsno hubs and each has different measurements. Along with 503mm ERD and 3mm spoke bed offset, here are the numbers I plugged into freespoke.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Did somebody say yellow ?

Guilty... yellow rockets are on the way to oz as we speak.

Im currently away on a riding trip so cant punch in anymore numbers for spokes, Maxwell from Nextie confirmed 503mm ERD, has anyone else's calcs came out with 244mm spokes for 135/170mm fatsnos ?

cheers


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

dfiler said:


> And for which hubs were those measurements calculated?


Nunya.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Nunya.


Well, at least you posted the spoke lengths for your top-secret unnamed hubs laced to these nextie rims. 

It turns out to have been the right call to order from Nextie and not wait for my pre-order from synergy sports / xm iplay carbon wheels. The xmiplay 80mm carbon wheels won't be available because "a customer from the US signed a contract with our factory for the 80mm rims, we can not sell the 80mm rims to any other customer from the US any more".


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't make the commitment till I see these on a bike.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

no offset build with these eh?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Wonder when we'll see 65mm carbon fat rims? Would be crazy light and good for trail riding in non-snow weather....


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Shark said:


> Wonder when we'll see 65mm carbon fat rims? Would be crazy light and good for trail riding in non-snow weather....


Not sure if these fit the bill or not?

LaMere Cycles Custom Carbon Bicycles


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I missed seeing those, thanks.



bdundee said:


> Not sure if these fit the bill or not?
> 
> LaMere Cycles Custom Carbon Bicycles


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

It's driving me nuts not seeing the Nextie built up and on a bike!!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

me too someone post a pic


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Burnt-Orange said:


> me too someone post a pic


No I think I'm driving you nuts, I just can't make up my mind:madman::madman:


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work!



Burnt-Orange said:


> View attachment 880111
> View attachment 880112


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Mine came in this AM. Had to finish several customers wheels before I could open the box and get to work. Er, play.

I measured the ERD at 505. That was averaged from 4 measurements on each rim--I think the raw # was 505.2.

Used DT AeroLite's on the build because that's what I had extra of in my 'junk box'. Tough to get two tools *and* two hands in there--combo of deep section rim on a 26" hoop, along with (of course) fat fingers.

Balanced out and stress relieved, then taped and valved. Gotta feed and walk the hound before I can fiddle with tubelessness.


----------



## Cageracer (Aug 26, 2013)

2silent said:


> no offset build with these eh?


Doesn't look like the design permits it.

Only carbon offset rims I've seen are Sarma (now outrageously priced at $1200/pair) and the Light Bicycle rims.

I really want LB to do some ~70mm hookless (should give similar tyre profile to 80mm rim) rims at ~550gm...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Mine came in this AM. Had to finish several customers wheels before I could open the box and get to work. Er, play.
> 
> I measured the ERD at 505. That was averaged from 4 measurements on each rim--I think the raw # was 505.2.
> 
> ...


Might order tonight pending your overall thoughts of these and maybe a pic or two.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

do it


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Might have to wait until the rims arrive... i have no reason to question MC's measurement but 244mm spokes are basically useless if they are the wrong size. Most places don't even sell them.

Measurements on 135mm/170mm fatsnos.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

A 3mm spoke bed offset reduces the required spoke length by about 0.4mm by my calculations. For calculators such as the DT swiss one pictured above, that don't allow for spoke bed offset, I assume it is valid to subtract the 3mm spoke bed offset from each flange distance number.

Now that customers are receiving their orders, Nextie should update their website to no longer say "pre-order". I can't wait to get mine.

But if the ERD is bigger than spec'd, hmmm, my spokes were already on the short side due to ordering even mm instead of odd mm length. I could have a pile of useless spokes.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Might have to wait until the rims arrive... i have no reason to question MC's measurement but 244mm spokes are basically useless if they are the wrong size. Most places don't even sell them.
> 
> Measurements on 135mm/170mm fatsnos.


I used the same DT spoke calc and the same 505 ERD and, for my hubs, the calc came out spot-on.

Tubelessness has, thus far, been a failure. I can get the beads to seat just fine, even with a floor pump, but air is escaping from beneath the beads faster than I can put it in, even with a compressor. Have already added a few layers of tape to snug-up the fit, but the end result is the same--no bueno on tubeless.


----------



## Hickerklicker (Jan 18, 2005)

I have laced the Nextie Prototype rim with Hope Fatsno 190 hubs and used 240mm spokes, since I were not able to get 244 right now. 240 is defintely on the (to) short side, I can still see the spoke threads, but 244 should fit fine or perfect. I will go for 244 for my production set.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

mikesee said:


> I used the same DT spoke calc and the same 505 ERD and, for my hubs, the calc came out spot-on.
> 
> Tubelessness has, thus far, been a failure. I can get the beads to seat just fine, even with a floor pump, but air is escaping from beneath the beads faster than I can put it in, even with a compressor. Have already added a few layers of tape to snug-up the fit, but the end result is the same--no bueno on tubeless.


Well that sucks!! I want to know more about these rims but without tubeless all is lost :cryin::cryin:

Maybe on to Light Bike rims or just go Hed.


----------



## Hickerklicker (Jan 18, 2005)

Which tire do you have used? I have mounted a Surly Nate 4.0 and had about 30min to get it off again, it stuck so extremely well. I cant see, why it should not be possible to mount it tubeless. Well, I will try myself these days, lets see what happens.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Mike any further thoughts on these rims would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Not so good Mike ! What tyres were they.... not that it really matters. The discrepancy with bead cicrumference is different across batches, mt first install of Buds was a fit made in heaven. The replacement rear leaked stans around the bead like a @#$# so I used mold builder latex as the first sealant to get it air tight then added stan's through the valve.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bdundee said:


> Mike any further thoughts on these rims would be greatly appreciated.


Not much to add until I can ride them. Rear doesn't seem likely to hold tubeless, given the fiddling that's happened thus far. Will be in contact with Brian @ Nextie ASAP to see what they suggest to resolve this.

Might get a chance to lace the front over the weekend.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Not so good Mike ! What tyres were they.... not that it really matters. The discrepancy with bead cicrumference is different across batches, mt first install of Buds was a fit made in heaven. The replacement rear leaked stans around the bead like a @#$# so I used mold builder latex as the first sealant to get it air tight then added stan's through the valve.


Brand new Lou.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't know much about rims but from my experience with fat tires I could see making a rim with a bigger BSD than 559.

I have a feeling maybe this is why we have not seen the Stans rims yet, tires just to sloppy.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wanting these to run HuDu's on as a faster set of wheels as my Buds are noticeably slower, i had issues getting the ultralite HuDu's to seal on my other set of margelites as the tyre bead was not as tight as the buds, then the new single bud (from a year later) was looser too. Its possible that i am going to have the same issue with these then if the tyre bead fit on ML's was anything to go by.

I'll not give it much thought just yet, will wait and see how they go when i set them up.

Damn tyre specs :madmax:


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

I got mine this morning.. Have one mounted up with a Bud and the other with a BFL... Both tires went on fairly tight, will be fiddling with tubeless when I get them laced up tomorrow and get some tubeless valves..

FWIW, mine weighed in at 680g and 690g respectively...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

AKCheesehead said:


> I got mine this morning.. Have one mounted up with a Bud and the other with a BFL... Both tires went on fairly tight, will be fiddling with tubeless when I get them laced up tomorrow and get some tubeless valves..
> 
> FWIW, mine weighed in at 680g and 690g respectively...


I am guessing you have mounted tyres and tubes ? Keep them aired up to 25-30psi till you start work on them, sometimes mounting a new tyre with a tube for a few days helps squash those little ripples on the bead seal lip and helps the tyre seal better from the start.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> I am guessing you have mounted tyres and tubes ? Keep them aired up to 25-30psi till you start work on them, sometimes mounting a new tyre with a tube for a few days helps squash those little ripples on the bead seal lip and helps the tyre seal better from the start.


Yep! All aired up and sitting patiently...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the weight? Aired up before building?



AKCheesehead said:


> Yep! All aired up and sitting patiently...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Any new reports yet?


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

nothing to see here :thumbsup:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bdundee said:


> Any new reports yet?


I've been in contact w/Brian @ Nextie about the tubeless issue. He thinks it might have something to do with the glossy-on-the-inside finish. I think it's strictly an undersize bead clinch.

Pretty sure it's the weekend over there, too, so not likely to hear much more about it til Monday.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Still waiting for spokes here, should arrive tomorrow and should have at least one built by Sunday night... In the meantime...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

From Brian at Nextie.

In fact, yes, the rim channel is deep as you see from the pictue we post on facebook. Maybe it’s deeper than any other rims you have seen before. We design a deep channel for two reasons: 1. Deep channel allows you to pump more air inside which improve the comfortability on sand, mud, and other terrains; you’ll feel it when ride with it. 2. A deep channel allows you to mount tire very easily, just by hand, no need other tools.
Concerning tubeless setup, we also considered it. So we design a small channel with about 4mm width at the rim bead. You may hardly view the thin channel there from the picture, but that small channel could lock the tire tightly so that it runs tubeless superb.
Btw, the curve surface of the channel make the tire mount smoothly.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

bdundee said:


> Btw, the curve surface of the channel make the tire mount smoothly.


All that sounds cool, and I suspect this last claim especially is no stretch of the truth. I found mounting tires on the Large Marge very easy when exploiting the comparably shallow channel featured with that rim.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Moi's arrived in Oz yesterday, currently in Sydney, hopefully will be delivered here Monday. Ordered 244mm DT revos to build them with, could only get silver so might get them powdercoated if my hubs have not arrived.

Absolutely nowhere had black revos for sale in 244mm.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Got the front laced up but the phone isn't cooperating with the pic...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

AKCheesehead said:


> Got the front laced up but the phone isn't cooperating with the pic...


Wow that looks pretty cool! Can't wait to see it on a bike. Tubeless yet?


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Here it is... Tipped the scale at 1,140 using brass nipples and DT double butted spokes.

Not tensioned or trued, just placed in there for the photo. Haven't messed with tubeless yet.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

That looks FAT !!!

Well here's my offering to the "pump-em-up-club".... got a small issue of no spokes yet but that's minor detail :eekster:

I soaped the bead and they went on with a positive pop, was going to leave them at about 30psi but i see one of them is flat already as the tube obviously has a hole in it.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

looks good ozzy


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> That looks FAT !!!
> 
> Well here's my offering to the "pump-em-up-club".... got a small issue of no spokes yet but that's minor detail :eekster:
> 
> I soaped the bead and they went on with a positive pop, was going to leave them at about 30psi but i see one of them is flat already as the tube obviously has a hole in it.


Wow! Bold statement with the yellow. Should prevent you from getting t-boned out on the trail.


----------



## Hickerklicker (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont have a Lou at hand (have ordered one) but so far I have absolutely no problem with these rims, also not tubeless. I have tried Surly Nate 4.0 and now also a one year old used OnOne 4.0 Floater tire. This is my lousiest sitting fat tire, its rolling of a Rolling Darryl in no time, but mounting it tubeless on the Nextie Rim is just plain wonderful. It has been even better than most other rims/tires I have ever setup. I have used a 20mm Stans Tape in the middle of the rim, mounted the tire with a tube, removed the tube (was again some work, since the tires are sitting so snug on that rim, but easier than the nasty sticking Nate), filled 40ml Caffelattex and had only 4 tiny holes where air leaked. I have then filled 50ml more, shaked and pumped (all floor pump only) and its holding the air since saturday eve. For me thats just plain ideal. I can at least remove the tire in the field without large tools (but I have to push the bead away from the corner all around the tire, its sitting so snug and smooth) and tubeless is kindergarden. I dont know why there should be such a difference for Bud/Lou, but I ordered one together with two more rims. If they are the same as my first rim, they are just plainly the best rims I ever had for fat tires. I use their rims now on all my bikes, and I personally love them. But thats my personal view, happy customer me.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

No news from Brian @ Nextie since last week.

Cannot even get the tire up to a reasonable pressure to try to seal it up--air leaks from between the rim and tire at anything over ~2psi.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

mikesee said:


> No news from Brian @ Nextie since last week.
> 
> Cannot even get the tire up to a reasonable pressure to try to seal it up--air leaks from between the rim and tire at anything over ~2psi.


Kinda funny he has always been quick to respond 

I just put my order in for a set of Light Bicycle, those worry me as well but we will see.


----------



## Hickerklicker (Jan 18, 2005)

I have talked to Brian every day this last week, since I have other orders running too. So far no problem on his side, everything smooth. He cant just do much more currently I fear. The mold is not modifiable so easy and others dont seem to have any issues. But as far as I know he is in deep contact with his engineers to solve the open questions. (But I am not related to the company or so (not even chinese, I am european), so I leave that to him). In about two weeks I will get my next two rims and a Lou tire too. I will set them up tubeless asap and let you know. The Australians should get theirs laced these days I think (the yellow ones). Lets see what they will say.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Hickerklicker said:


> I have laced the Nextie Prototype rim . I will go for 244 for my production set.





Hickerklicker said:


> I have talked to Brian every day this last week, since I have other orders running too. (But I am not related to the company or so (not even chinese, I am european),


Maybe the rims are fine but something is funny here.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

bdundee said:


> Kinda funny he has always been quick to respond
> 
> I just put my order in for a set of Light Bicycle, those worry me as well but we will see.


Are the LB rims on the site or do you have to email them? Didn't see them when I looked.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

AKCheesehead said:


> Are the LB rims on the site or do you have to email them? Didn't see them when I looked.


I've been in email correspondence and officially ordered them, not getting my hopes up but we will see. Something just seems weird!


----------



## Hickerklicker (Jan 18, 2005)

@bdundee, come over to our swiss forum at twentyniner.ch and have a chat, feel funny and have a swiss beer. There we discuss the rims too (sorry, in german), and there are most of my pictures too, linked from Flickr. Anyway, I only share my experience so far, what else this is good for here? Kinda funny. But I better keep shut, go out riding and leave it to you.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Hickerklicker said:


> @bdundee, come over to our swiss forum at twentyniner.ch and have a chat, feel funny and have a swiss beer. There we discuss the rims too (sorry, in german), and there are most of my pictures too, linked from Flickr. Anyway, I only share my experience so far, what else this is good for here? Kinda funny. But I better keep shut, go out riding and leave it to you.


That's cool, we get a few spammers that show up to promote their products and one can never tell how legit they really are. You have not been here in several years and show up just to promote these wheels just didn't sit right. It just came to me that you are the one who did the small review for nextie and posted it on their Facebook page. I am interested in your results but just needed to know where you are coming from.

Cheers.....bOb

Edit: I owe you an apology, I was over on your Swiss forum and good stuff there. Next time lead with your credentials :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hickerklicker said:


> The Australians should get theirs laced these days I think (the yellow ones)


I could have a play with mine while im waiting for the spokes, would save a bit of time after they are laced. Might have a go at it over the next few days.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

FYI--from Brian @ Nextie to me.

_"Hi Mike,

Sorry for bringing the inconvenience to you. Please allow me to forward the details.

In fact, after completing this fat rim mold, we have don't some samples to test its performance and sent a sample rim to a customer who have various fat bike tires. We didn't try tires ourselves because we couldn't get fatbike tires in China. Fatbike is not popular in China at all, no fat tires suppliers in China, we considered to order different fat tires of different brand from other countries, but that would take much time to collect different tires, many customers are waiting for our fat rims. So it would be more convenient and efficient to ship one to a rider who had years experience of fatbike cycling, having different fatbike tires and knowing how to do with tires. That customer was very nice and a regular customer of ours, giving many advices to help us developing this fat rim. We trust him. And he did very well. He tried three different fat tires, Surly Nate tire, Vee Rubber OnOne tire and one another I forget the tire type. These tires were great for mounting on our fat rims, also perfect tubeless performance on Vee Rubber tire. After his actual tire tests, we started to ship the first batch of rims who had made preorder of the fat rim.

We realized the issue when I received your email saying the unavailability of tubelessness on our fat rim. The issue is probably the BSD sizing after our analysis.

Actually the BSD of our fat rim is 558mm, while the standard is 22inch, nearly 559mm. We made it 558mm smaller because of a fact: we used to make a 26" MTB with BSD 559mm, and the tire we tested was good, but it turned out that many customers could not mount tires well, BSD is too big. We changed it to 558mm, no issues any more afterwards, even with tubeless. We learned that many tires manufacturers made tires that were with smaller BSD so that some tires suited well but others didn't. A compromise was made, then issue solved. 
But the 26" mtb rim solution seem not the key to the 26" fat rim.

This time, we'll modify the BSD to 559mm. I believe that some other customers can not install a tire well after the change. But that will no longer be our rim problem but a tire problem because our rim is standard.

I know we made a mistake about this. And we are trying our best to fix it up.
For customers who would use tubeless, we'd like to offer free replacements. For customers who won't run tubeless and have a un-strict tire, the fat rim they had at hand would be better.

We haven't shipped fat rims out after your feedback and waiting the updates of the mold and new rims to ship.

I know it's a long time and understand your feeling. We jus to hope to make it better for customers who are still waiting for them.

Please let me know if you can't wait, I totally understand and would like to refund to you at anytime.

It's still not bad that we only sent several pairs of the rims out, hope our fault would not be thrown a bad reputation. We do apologize to all the customers who are kept to wait!

Best Regards,

Brian_"


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^Thanks Mike, do you think 1mm is going to make a difference?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bdundee said:


> ^^^Thanks Mike, do you think 1mm is going to make a difference?


Personally I think it's gonna take more than that, but I don't gather that they're willing to go that far.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

They look sensational Ozzy


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

shanesbw said:


> They look sensational Ozzy


Cheers Shane.... currently being replaced before i even build them. As the problem above, i have not tried but the BSD is too small to go tubeless.

I wouldn't mind having a go at it anyway, will see how much time i have in the next week or two before the new ones arrive.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope your frame is John Deere green!


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

^^This!!^^


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Considering buying these, even with the glitches.
Mike, Ozzy, would a wrap of stans tape under the bead be considered an unsuitable solution? 
Tires aren't all exactly the same ID even if they have same ERD, how would one normally deal with this?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I am going to try 2 wraps of approx 7mm gorilla in the bead recess then 8898 to seal it all up.

The mold is being changed, all rims sent out from now will be the new BSD.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

roobydoo said:


> Considering buying these, even with the glitches.
> Mike, Ozzy, would a wrap of stans tape under the bead be considered an unsuitable solution?
> Tires aren't all exactly the same ID even if they have same ERD, how would one normally deal with this?


3 layers of a stans-esque tape did nothing to seal mine.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Great, thanks for complete info. 
I know neither of you are amateurs at this, so I just wanted to make sure that some of the tricks people are trying are valid methods. Over compensating for mfg defects however, not so good for weight and reliability. Will wait this one out for a while.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tape time.... 1 wrap of approx 6-7mm of gorilla tape in the bead recess, then 1 wrap of 8898 on each side and 1 down the middle.

Got it to about 15psi DRY but there's air escaping inside the rim, the tape in the photos looks neat but i now have forearms like popeye and the tape wont stretch enough to conform to the rims concave shape, so there is some wrinkles down in the middle. Im thinking there is a wrinkle i cant see that the air is getting out through.

So, tube fitted back up and sitting at 30psi, will let it compress the tape for a day or two till i get some more time.

Its wasnt an easy job to break the bead now even with some soapy water present.

Regardless if this works, the hassle of having to tape right up both sides and use combo of gorilla tape and 8898 is not what these wheels were meant to be about. One strip down the middle should have done the job.

More in a day or two if i find some time to mess around.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

After my gorilla tape experience I really think you need the tape to go up the edges of the rim so it gets pinched by the bead. I know that's not what these rims were supposed to be, but I found the Stans to be an unfortunate, though effective solvent for the tape stick if it had ANY way to get in there.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I know all about stans and gorilla, that is why i use 8898 tape. This is only an experiment to see if I can get the tyre to seal.

The rims are being replaced by nextie, so rather than wait till the new ones to arrive, I am only having a mess around. It would be very disappointing if the new ones arrived and still didn't seal.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

If you look at the second pic, the gorilla is only there as a filler. The air tightness is gotten by 8898 alone.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Keep up the good work Ozzy!!


----------



## mjb123 (May 6, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Tape time.... 1 wrap of approx 6-7mm of gorilla tape in the bead recess, then 1 wrap of 8898 on each side and 1 down the middle.
> 
> Got it to about 15psi DRY but there's air escaping inside the rim, the tape in the photos looks neat but i now have forearms like popeye and the tape wont stretch enough to conform to the rims concave shape, so there is some wrinkles down in the middle. Im thinking there is a wrinkle i cant see that the air is getting out through.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Element14 here in oz.


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

Any one build up these in 26" version? Looking at these for my next wheelset. Or has anyone ridden the 29er or 27.5 versions? How did they hold up?


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

The Hookler said:


> Any one build up these in 26" version? Looking at these for my next wheelset. Or has anyone ridden the 29er or 27.5 versions? How did they hold up?


They are very VERY new, those who have tested them are among the few to even see them yet. Until the corrections are made to the mold production appears to be on hold. Best check in 29er section if they have a narrow version done yet. Nothing on their Facebook yet about the public getting them. You can follow Nextie on Facebook to get fastest updates.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

The Hookler said:


> Any one build up these in 26" version? Looking at these for my next wheelset. Or has anyone ridden the 29er or 27.5 versions? How did they hold up?


I have mine built up... Tubeless was a horrible fail, but otherwise the rim came as expected... mine were 690g and 680g... ridden a few miles on them... super stiff and damn light compared to my other wheelset.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

AKCheesehead said:


> I have mine built up... Tubeless was a horrible fail, but otherwise the rim came as expected... mine were 690g and 680g... ridden a few miles on them... super stiff and damn light compared to my other wheelset.


Are we talking the fat rims now? If so I didn't realize you got a set of Nextie.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

bdundee said:


> Are we talking the fat rims now? If so I didn't realize you got a set of Nextie.


Yes, we're talking fat rims... I ordered a set of Nextie and a set of LB as well...

there are pics of mine on the previous page or the one before that


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

AKCheesehead said:


> Yes, we're talking fat rims... I ordered a set of Nextie and a set of LB as well...
> 
> there are pics of mine on the previous page or the one before that


Sorry I spaced that one out!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohhhh... the price to pay for a paint job. Mine were 700g and 705g.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

have we got any more pics of rims build up on bike please .....love.pics

Press thx if i help you


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, successful attempt. Taped as above, added 4 scoops of stans as i was expecting major spillage around the bead, tyre popped on and a quick shake, zero stans lost. A very slight weep where the bead sealed and the rim has held air for 2 hours now.

The weight of this rim/tyre/stans/tape is 2120g so thats the base weight before spokes and hubs. Not sure if that's good or not as i have never weighed a wheel in this state before.

So the updated BSD of 559mm should seal up beautifully. BTW these HuDu's bled stan's from the bead like a stuck pig when i tried tubeless before on a set of margelites.

Promising, but still had to do a taping job to achieve this. At already 700g when there is others carbon rims near 600g the taping job is weight in the wrong direction.

For the record, i did not wipe this wheel at all after airing up, the stan's fluid pictured is all the leakage i got on them.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

looks good... so roughly 150-200g for the tape and Stan's... not bad


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, the HuDu's are 1260g/1270g (not sure what one is fitted) and the rims are approx 700g so 1970g total for components. So the tape and stan's is 150g... and there is a **** load of stans in there as i was expecting waste, i emptied the bead dregs of an old bottle in there before the 4 scoops so i would say easily 100g+. The 8898 tape weighs about 10g per wrap and the tubeless valve 10-15g. The gorilla tape is only 6-7mm wide so its negligible.

Will still be a bit of a saving when i get the increased BSD rims.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome... I'll have to give that 8898 tape a try... I already had mind built up so I opted out of the replacement set and will fiddle with it more or just run tubes. I also have a set of the light-bicycle rims on the way too..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have not tried it with 8898 alone yet, but might give it a go. On this wheel i ran 1 wrap of 6-7mm gorilla inside the bead recess to "fatten" it out after the issue MikeC had, will try it without on the next wheel but keep that in mind.

I hate the mess gorilla makes.

I will let Nextie know i have got one of their wheels set up tubeless but i am still going for the replacements.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how other tires work out. And by other tires, that includes other tires of the exact same kind, husker du.

There is fairly high manufacturing variability in tires so it is typical for some tires to be too tight or too loose. This matters much more than it used to now that many people are doing clincher tubeless. For example, I had to return an ardent 2.4" tire because it was too loose and leaked sealant. The other 4 ardent 2.4" tires that i've owned have been just fine.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

My original set of Buds on marglites went tubeless like a dream, replace the rear bud and it leaked like sh1t, ended up using mold latex to seal the bead.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

I've used a single cup of Stan's in Vee-8's on 80mm rims. Sealed up nicely and there was enough leftover Stan's to audibly slosh around in there after extended riding as well.
At least with those Vee tires, most of the Stan's was used to seal the bead/rim interface, and that is standard 26'' size.
Two cups should be plenty enough per tire.

Got some carbon 80mm rims here now. Factory had installed a standard 80mm rimtape, and the Snowshoes mounted were near impossible to get off. Will run two loops of yellow tape to seal the two rows of spokes holes, and they should be ready to go.
Of course, 80mm looks ridiculously skinny vs. our standard 103's, but they will be OK for the Vee Speedsters until I get something wider.
The brilliant minds at the factory had built the test wheels with plain gauge 14ga spokes, though, so need to strip those down and replace with proper 4.3g 14/17ga or 3.5g bladed Pillar spokes.


----------



## drolic (Dec 10, 2013)

I realize it adds more weight than tape. But, anyone try split tube tubless with these?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Those look great, but I think something is missing....just not sure exactly what.........




ozzybmx said:


> Ok, successful attempt. Taped as above, added 4 scoops of stans as i was expecting major spillage around the bead, tyre popped on and a quick shake, zero stans lost. A very slight weep where the bead sealed and the rim has held air for 2 hours now.
> 
> The weight of this rim/tyre/stans/tape is 2120g so thats the base weight before spokes and hubs. Not sure if that's good or not as i have never weighed a wheel in this state before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

Pretty disappointed in mine...tubeless seal doesn't seem to be holding for **** despite trying all the normal tricks. Oh well, you win some and you lose some. Sarma, you're back in. Nextie, it's back to kindergarden for you!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Bear Spleen said:


> Pretty disappointed in mine...tubeless seal doesn't seem to be holding for **** despite trying all the normal tricks. Oh well, you win some and you lose some. Sarma, you're back in. Nextie, it's back to kindergarden for you!


Did you receive one of the redesigned rims or one from the original shipment?

My fingers are crossed that these start shipping soon.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Respect to the fat bike soldiers willing to fight the affordable carbon rim battle for the rest of us. I was hopeful these rims would work, and they still might but now we're pushing against the variability of fat bike tire manufacturing. 

I'm still hopeful that the solution includes my 45NRTH Husker Du tires on the BG. 

Oh and that Hope does an 150mm update to the Fatsno front hub, so I can get a RS Bluto for next winter.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

dfiler said:


> Did you receive one of the redesigned rims or one from the original shipment?
> 
> My fingers are crossed that these start shipping soon.


Not sure which run they're from, but I think the problem may have been solved. Added more sealant, hit about 60psi, heard the sound of chundering carbon, and now they're holding overnight.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Bear Spleen said:


> hit about 60psi, heard the sound of chundering carbon, and now they're holding overnight.


Whoa. 60PSI? I get nervous when I get up to 30. I blew a Floater off a rim this winter (not sure what PSI I was at), but it was LOUD! My wife came running into the garage expecting to see me laying on the ground with bike pieces sticking out of my gut.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL ^^^

I have to admit those yellow Nexties look awesome.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Jisch said:


> Whoa. 60PSI? I get nervous when I get up to 30. I blew a Floater off a rim this winter (not sure what PSI I was at), but it was LOUD! My wife came running into the garage expecting to see me laying on the ground with bike pieces sticking out of my gut.


lol, yep. I'm the guy in the cheap chinese carbon rims thread that blew up his light-bicycle rims with roughly that pressure. Ears were ringing, stans was dripping from the ceiling, the tire was in the next room and I had carbon fiber shrapnel embedded in my shin.

I hope your rims are of the new design and that Nextie is shipping to customers.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nextie will not be shipping till they have tested the new ones. They have ordered a load of tyres to try, they will confirm tubeless with those tyres before they send out another rim.

Should be in the next few days.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Couldnt resist, setup tubeless with more taping than i should need and some mold builder latex added to seal up the rear as it wouldn't stop leaking, must be discrepancies in tyre bead circumference.

The new size should be spot on.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks cool Ozzy!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers Bob, they turned out better than i thought.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

really looks like that rim design will keep drop bears from getting tangled in your spokes 

good stuff ozzy


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Jumping on the bandwagon....OMFG...that looks so good!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Couldnt resist, setup tubeless with more taping than i should need and some mold builder latex added to seal up the rear as it wouldn't stop leaking, must be discrepancies in tyre bead circumference.
> 
> The new size should be spot on.


Man that looks awesome


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

That doesn't sound good for setting them up tubeless.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

alphazz said:


> That doesn't sound good for setting them up tubeless.


They are set up tubeless. Nextie have acknowledged the mistake on the rim BSD and are sending me replacements, this will sort out the issue.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> They are set up tubeless. Nextie have acknowledged the mistake on the rim BSD and are sending me replacements, this will sort out the issue.


I'll be waiting to hear how it goes. Keep us posted.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Nextie posted an update to their facebook page. They have successfully mounted several tires tubeless including the pictured bud and lou. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...164.1073741834.100006306912269&type=1&theater

I hope this means they resume production and shipping soon!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I think they said they will be shipping in 7 days.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I see that the picture shows them using an air hose. I wonder if they will be good enough to use a floor pump?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

alphazz said:


> I see that the picture shows them using an air hose. I wonder if they will be good enough to use a floor pump?


Mine were done using a floor pump.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, updated batch getting painted, stickered and ready to go.

My new lumo green rims, not stickered yet but will be finished and ship tomorrow :thumbsup: and a red one that is going to another buyer. (facebook page pics)


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw those green ones on their web sight and fell in love.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

They are my updated ones, im keeping the yellows too.

I am not into all the little colour coded blingy bits on a bike... though don't mind one coloured part to break up the black/white and bare metal.

A set of the white rims would look awesome with black decals, maybe the purple with purple Fatsnos too.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

bdundee said:


> I saw those green ones on their web sight and fell in love.


Hulk Smash


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Finished wheels, my lumo greens at 682g and 685g

Belrose bikes stealth blacks at 673g each.

Nude finish wheels are 660g.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Those look great. They almost make me wish I had opted for paint rather than raw rims. But my rims end up ridiculously scuffed so raw is probably best for my purposes.

Given the large surface area on these rims, I wouldn't be surprised if they become a popular canvas for some really cool artwork. Custom frame builders are probably scheming already.


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

Please, please,please make a 65mm version


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I ordered a 32H matte UD pair on March 20th and just received a shipment tracking number today.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I love the way they did those black rims!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

dfiler said:


> I ordered a 32H matte UD pair on March 20th and just received a shipment tracking number today.


Me too on the tracking number. Need to do some spoke ordering again !!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Got my replacement set this morning.

Once bitten on the first set, I decided not to lace these until I knew they'd go tubeless. One wrap of tape over the spoke holes, pressed it in with my thumbs, then installed a used Lou. Aired up easily with a floor pump. I can get it to 10psi before air is leaking out past the bead, which *should* mean that a splash of sealant in there will close the gaps.

Confident enough in them that I'll unlace my Clownshoes next week and lace these back in there.

665g and 680g for this set.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds good Mike ! Does the bead channel look shallower than it was previously ?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Got my replacement set this morning.
> 
> Once bitten on the first set, I decided not to lace these until I knew they'd go tubeless. One wrap of tape over the spoke holes, pressed it in with my thumbs, then installed a used Lou. Aired up easily with a floor pump. I can get it to 10psi before air is leaking out past the bead, which *should* mean that a splash of sealant in there will close the gaps.
> 
> ...


^^ I wish I didn't read this.
I guess I'll be sending Mikesee my lunch money soon.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Only had time to lace the front today.



Pulled a new Bud out of a box, unfolded it, slipped it onto the rim, splashed some Stans in there, and pumped it up with a floor pump. No snaps for the bead--it just kind of slips quietly into place. I like that.

For grins and wiggles I let it sit for ~half an hour then aired it down and tried to break the bead loose. Simply _could not do it_ with fingers only. Laid the rim on it's side and *stood* on the bead. Had to put a lot of pressure onto one foot to get it to pop loose.

And after all that you can install and remove the tire with fingers/without levers, easily.

Methinks this is the way tubeless and fat were meant to be.

This wheel is 1060g with tape and valve. Though honestly I don't give a rip--I chose this rim because of it's deep (snow shedding) section. You can have the lightest wheels on the planet but if the rim doesn't shed snow you're carrying pounds of extra mass.

Not exactly looking forward to winter per se. But then, on another level, I kinda am...

MC​


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice work... there will be buds on my new set.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Sounds good Mike ! Does the bead channel look shallower than it was previously ?


Yes.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers, makes sense. The little "trough" that the tyre bead popped into just needed to be brought up a bee's dick (official Aussie unit of measurement)

Probaby easier said than done but at least Nextie sorted the issue quick smart and has shown awesome customer service.

Stiffest wheels I have ever built too, building these new one's with Aerolites as they will be keepers.... hate paying for Aerolites though 

I will definitely be using Nextie for my next carbon wheels which will probably be CX tubs... LB's popularity with the regular AM/29er rims crowd has blown order times out.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

I spy some new ti... Bluto'd up... Is this the frame from NAHBS? ... I'm sure it will pop up in a different thread.....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The snow shedding comment from the master must go a long way to credit these rims for snowies !!!

The centrifugal force from spin can do nothing but shed whatever has tried to gather on these rims.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Posted by Nextie; dated 5/17/2014

Newsletter | Nextie Bike


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Bill you made Ebay!!

Carbon Fiber Fat Bike Rims 90mm Width Tubeless Ready Double Wall Light Weight | eBay

Edit: I tried to buy it but it was actually Brian from Nextie's and and wouldn't sell it. He said something about being some crazy guy's bike from Australia


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

If I had known that pic was going to get around, I would have cleaned the bike first


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I see somebody else has went yellow, the new ones from fakebook are gloss clear coated, mine are matt finish.


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Only had time to lace the front today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bike have a back half?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Logantri said:


> That bike have a back half?


Yup. Pretty too.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

What tape are we all using for the middle strip to cover the spoke holes ?

I used 48mm 8898 packing tape, 1 overlapped wrap right round with the join being in the middle of 2 spoke holes. Cleaned with Glue & Tar remover solvent before sticking on and then used a heatgun and made sure it was smooth as a baby's bum with no air pockets or wrinkles.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

arrg those look so sweet. black glossy goodness.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

That is hands down the most badd ass mountain bike wheel I have ever seen, regardless of its intent. Just looks so MEAN.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

My matte UD pair arrived today. The box was humorourously light for the size. Each rim was wrapped in a thin foam bag that was fastened shut. 

They look good but aren't perfect. The ends of the carbon sheets are visible. The construction and drilling look quite precise though. Sidewall and bead seem uniform. 

Both rims rattled when moved. There were two small remnant pieces from the molding process stuck inside. It took twenty minutes to get those pieces to come to rest on the valve hole and grab them with the world's smallest needle nose pliers. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,
I'm thinking on the red ones for my fatboy. But what are the best hubs ? 190mm

GRTS Rusor


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

RUSOR said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking on the red ones for my fatboy. But what are the best hubs ? 190mm
> 
> GRTS Rusor


"Best" is subjective, but I just laced up a 190mm rear and 135mm front Industry Nine Torch hub. They are nice hubs and are generally considered a quality product.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Best... blingiest... most expensive ? Probably.

Tune make beautiful looking hubs with 10 out of 10 for bling ! ~100g saving per end over a set of Hopes for a decent price hike.

Tune 130g/240g - approx $800 a set (bike24)

Hope 250g/340g - $340 a set

I would go the Hopes... as I already do, then spend a bit more on tubeless carbon rims and Aero spokes. Unless you are really cashed into 1 set of wheels then go the whole hog !

No point going superlite hubs and then losing the 200g saving on heavy tyres, rims strips, spokes and tubes right where it matters most.


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Glad to see they are working out, thanks to all for keeping us updated.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.... I think what I must do now.... First we order the nextie rims and then I go looking on the WWW for hubs

GRTS Rusor


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

dfiler said:


> My matte UD pair arrived today. The box was humorourously light for the size. Each rim was wrapped in a thin foam bag that was fastened shut.
> 
> They look good but aren't perfect. The ends of the carbon sheets are visible. The construction and drilling look quite precise though. Sidewall and bead seem uniform.
> 
> Both rims rattled when moved. There were two small remnant pieces from the molding process stuck inside. It took twenty minutes to get those pieces to come to rest on the valve hole and grab them with the world's smallest needle nose pliers. I'll post some pictures later.


Now that i've had time to spend more than a few minutes with the rims, it seems my previous assessment may have been a bit generous.

There are obvious imperfections in the carbon layup on both rims. It looks like when I do fiberglass work and don't eliminate all the air bubbles between layers. This is immediately visible all along the inner ridge where the spoke holes are located. It isn't just a couple places but all around that ridge on both rims. This might not bother some people but it's enough to make me not be able to describe these rims as "good looking". Indeed, cosmetically carbon rims can't look much worse.

Also pictured is one of the chunks of stuff that was rattling around inside both rims. While taking these photos another piece dislodged and started rattling around inside. That'll probably (hopefully only) take me another 15 minutes to remove.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, I have a set of the matte UD rims too and they looks damn near flawless, nothing like the set you have...

My only issue with these rims is the extreme spoke bend at the nipples on some of the spokes... wondering if others are having the same issue?


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow dfiler, those are not rims I would be happy with. I'm pretty fed up with waiting for my Carbondales but if the Nextie rims look like this, raw, I'm still looking.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

This really vindicates my insistence on using silicone bladders for my molding research. They are epoxy-phobic, they come out of the part willingly.

...They're also much more expensive than a polyethylene or latex bladder.

dfiler can you post a variety of pics similar to your first pic please? From slightly different angles, a half dozen would do. UD has some funky light reflection behaviors, like the plumage on a mallard. This is asking a lot, but a relatively high resolution video would also be good.

What I'm wondering, and I'm hoping I'm wrong, is that the inflatable bladder that was used to consolidate the carbon plies burst during the epoxy curing phase.

What I'm ultimately afraid of is if some carbon manufacturers are using bladders that are just barely tough enough.

EDIT for MiniTrail! LOL


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't decide if it is worth contacting Nextie. Is this just normal variation and considered acceptable? None of my carbon components in the past have exhibited such flaws. And yet there's the QC inspection sticker on each so they must be good, right? 

It makes me wonder if some of the painted rims are equally flawed, at least cosmetically. It is my assumption that this is only a cosmetic issue and that the rims are still structurally good. Can anyone comment further on that?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

dfiler said:


> It is my assumption that this is only a cosmetic issue and that the rims are still structurally good. Can anyone comment further on that?


Right, that's what I'm hoping too. The bits where there is sort of warble, those feel absolutely smooth to blind touch, yeah?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

My ENVE rims have a bit of that whitening/discolouration going on right where yours is around the spoke hole line.

Might not look the prettiest on nude rims but i would say the rim integrity is still 100%.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I am watching this thread with bated breath...


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

dfiler said:


> I can't decide if it is worth contacting Nextie. Is this just normal variation and considered acceptable? None of my carbon components in the past have exhibited such flaws. And yet there's the QC inspection sticker on each so they must be good, right?
> 
> It makes me wonder if some of the painted rims are equally flawed, at least cosmetically. It is my assumption that this is only a cosmetic issue and that the rims are still structurally good. Can anyone comment further on that?


Yes, by all means contact them and let them know your findings. Maybe send along your photos. It sounds like they are conscientious
and interested in quality. Perhaps they would like to know their qc person let these slip through. Iam NOT an expert on carbon fiber production but have done a fair bit of epoxy and FG work in the marine industry and the voids you describe are always something to be avoided. Best to advise them of the issue to improve their manufacturing process. BTW super u r going out on the limb for all of us. Won't ever have improvements without intrepid souls taking risk and demonstrating leadership. Thanks!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Nextie must be following this thread because they immediately contacted me, assuring that the rims are structurally sound. They also offered to paint the rims or a discount on future purchases.

The blemishes are obvious if you're checking the rims out but will likely go unnoticed on the trail, especially once covered with mud. In other words, I won't be demanding anything from Nextie and I appreciate their pro-active communication. 
Below are a couple more photos from building up the up the rear wheel. Notice that they look ok in some lighting.

The 190mm rear hub required building extensions for the park truing stand arms but otherwise it handled the 90mm width just fine.

Bud and lou tire can be installed and removed without using tires levers. I haven't tried airing them up yet. Any suggestions for tubeless rim strips?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I spy Bluto, lookin good man!!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful guys. I want a set really bad now.


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Me too, me too, me too


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

8898 packing tape 3M Scotch 8898 Packaging Tape | 42302 | RS Hughes Industrial Supply

I cleaned the inside surface with tar and glue remover then taped it up with 1 wrap, this tape doesn't even weigh 5g per wrap.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

That tape is only 48mm wide. I've always used tape wide enough that the tire bead sits on top. That way, air pressure isn't trying to force air or stans under the tape edge. Does that not matter?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

They make it in numerous widths. Here is 96mm.



dfiler said:


> That tape is only 48mm wide. I've always used tape wide enough that the tire bead sits on top. That way, air pressure isn't trying to force air or stans under the tape edge. Does that not matter?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Orange Seal makes a kit, but it's the full deal. I don't see the tape sold separately. Tape is 75mm wide. Never used any of their products, but it's an option.

Fat Tire Kit ? Orange Seal


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Cycle Haven has Fat Stans that might work good as well.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. 8898 tape does seem like a good option.

What I'm wondering about it tape width. Because the nextie rims are wide and there is a deep inset area in the middle of the rim, does using a single, wide strip pose a problem? That center groove is deep enough that the smaller diameter there, compared to the larger diameter toward the outer edge, could cause the tape not to make contact in the center groove. It would likely come down to how much 8898 tape can be stretched. 

Can anyone comment on that? Would a roll of 96mm wide tape be better because it can be used as full-width tape? Or would it be better to use a more narrow tape? Two left/right strips or three left/middle/right strips could be done if the tape isn't stretchable enough to work as a single full width strip.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Just speaking from a non-carbon rim guy who has done a few fat bike and many non-fatbike wheels tubeless - having a single piece of tape across the entire width is ideal. I have had issues with the tape getting undermined by the sealant when there was a tape seam. Others have had success, and I have had some short term success too with multiple strips, but a single piece of tape that gets held under the tire bead is best in my opinion.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

dfiler said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. 8898 tape does seem like a good option.
> 
> What I'm wondering about it tape width. Because the nextie rims are wide and there is a deep inset area in the middle of the rim, does using a single, wide strip pose a problem? That center groove is deep enough that the smaller diameter there, compared to the larger diameter toward the outer edge, could cause the tape not to make contact in the center groove. It would likely come down to how much 8898 tape can be stretched.
> 
> Can anyone comment on that? Would a roll of 96mm wide tape be better because it can be used as full-width tape? Or would it be better to use a more narrow tape? Two left/right strips or three left/middle/right strips could be done if the tape isn't stretchable enough to work as a single full width strip.


It stretches and it can be warmed up to stretch a little extra, but I doubt it could be used on the Nextie rim. I used it on LB Fat rim and there are spots that it could pressed in to the center, but will not automatically adhered to the center channel. The Nextie is MUCH deeper, so it will be more difficult, if it's even possible.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet! I'm often glad to be wrong. Worry wart.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

bpd131 said:


> ...The Nextie is MUCH deeper, so it will be more difficult, if it's even possible.


That 3M tape looks like the most economically feasible solution. Stupid idea. What if you taped the rim, crammed a tube in there, brought it up to a decent pressure (so you could get the tape to sit flush) and then let it sit for a few days, then went with sealant and chicken liver voodoo steps?

I haven't ordered the NexTie rims, never used the 3M tape, or a have a fat bike*, but I just like offering unproven suggestions with no basis of experience whatsoever.

[SUB]*I actually DO have a BearGrease but it make the joke so much better.[/SUB]


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

WA-CO said:


> ...I haven't ordered the NexTie rims, never used the 3M tape, or a have a fat bike*, but I just like offering unproven suggestions with no basis of experience whatsoever...


Well, that makes you an internet authority. All you need to do to get to the next level is mention how the wheels being offset in a Pugsley makes it handle funny*.

*It enhances your reputation if you stick to your guns when people who actually own and ride them point out that the wheels are actually in line, but you are allowed to insult them.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

dfiler said:


> That tape is only 48mm wide. I've always used tape wide enough that the tire bead sits on top. That way, air pressure isn't trying to force air or stans under the tape edge. Does that not matter?


It only needs to adhere to the carbon surface and cover the spoke holes, the carbon rim shape does the rest.

To get the tape down in the "valley" and sticking perfectly with no air bubbles requires forearm popping effort, the 8898 tape will stretch slightly and this helps... but the last few bubbles need to be smoothed out with a heat gun.

Good luck using any wider :thumbsup:


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> It only needs to adhere to the carbon surface and cover the spoke holes, the carbon rim shape does the rest.
> 
> To get the tape down in the "valley" and sticking perfectly with no air bubbles requires forearm popping effort, the 8898 tape will stretch slightly and this helps... but the last few bubbles need to be smoothed out with a heat gun.
> 
> Good luck using any wider :thumbsup:


Hmmm, so we've got recommendations both ways. Full width tape is necessary and full width tape is not necessary.

I've always done full width in the past with the reasoning that it doesn't rely on the tape sticking to keep an air tight seal. Instead it is just the tire bead needing to be pressed against the tape/side-wall to form a seal.

Have you done up a pair of nextie rims this way ozzybmx?


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Instead of tape, has anybody tried a sealant such as 3 m 5200? Maybe seat the spokes in the rim with a dab in each hole? I have to idea if the spokes move around once in use...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

AnimalBikeman said:


> Instead of tape, has anybody tried a sealant such as 3 m 5200? Maybe seat the spokes in the rim with a dab in each hole? I have to idea if the spokes move around once in use...


If you want to run sealant that would make a mess between the double walls and not sure if it would work very good.


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm, didn't think about the double walls. I wonder about bedding the spokes with a small patch of butal rubber with a tiny spoke hole like a wAsher but flexible and capable of being drawn up to a low pressure seal by spoke tension. Maybe I'll try something like that when I get my rims.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Just have em drilled for internal nipples and be done with it. Extra time feeding them in but in the end no tape needed.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

dfiler said:


> Have you done up a pair of nextie rims this way ozzybmx?


Yes, yellow ones are done this way now and I've tried one of the greens with a Bud. When the spokes arrive, both my nextie sets will be tubeless this way.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,

So for Belgium is it impossible to get the nexties. We mailed, phoned again and again for three weeks and still we still have no wheels ordered:madman:

No nexties for me anymore


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok gents, being a bit of the pioneers on carbon fat bike rims... its all trial and error. We are buying the new rims and basically testing them for the suppliers with our different tyre combos, temperature and terrain.

I originally set up my Nexties with 8898 tape but the tape is too wide, this is not immediately obvious as its stretches slightly and and can be shaped by heat to leave a smooth looking job.

The reality is that it starts to peel back and lets stans under the tape as it peels back under the tightness applied to make its stick in the first place.

So I stripped it off and used some of my old fave, Fibreglass reinforced tape (filament tape/strapping tape), at 25mm wide and zero stretch it can be applied very tight and make an awesome seal.

I did this 2 weeks ago and now have about 200km on the wheel (the back has still 8898), will be doing the rear in the next few days before it fails.

Here's a few pics of it covering the spoke access holes just before I sealed it up.

I am 100% confident on this set-up this time, apologies to anyone who bought 8898 tape for these wheels on my recommendation... as I said, we are the testers.

EDIT: There is about 4 wraps of tape weighing bugger all, prob ~10-15g . One wrap in the middle, one high right, one high left and another in the middle for luck.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Not having a 150mm hub to build the front wheel, I haven't bought any tape yet and am interested in how this works out.

So it's the non-stetchable nature of the fiber reinforced strapping tape that makes it preferable to the 8898 tape? That seems counter-intuitive given how the outer edges of the tape will need to stretch over a larger circumference than the middle part of the tape. I've got no experience in tubeless on such wide rims so this is just pondering on my part rather than criticism.

Is that the optimal tape or would you buy something different if you didn't already have that type?

It seems like something full width would be good so that it doesn't rely on the tape adhesive to form a seal. But I'm not sure how that can be done with the deep channel in the middle of the this rim.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its very very slightly stretchable and can stretch just enough to stick to the "off camber" wall of the rim. The narrow width is the ticket to fill the valley, wide tape is not an option IMO. It will peel off over time and once stans gets under it, its a fail waiting to happen.

I will be buying some more filament tape for my other set, pretty confident this is the way to go.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay Ozzy, one more test for you do to since you are the "OFFICIAL TESTER". We need to know how the bead holds at temps between 0 and -30 F. If you can get that done, that would really help those of us who are waiting until all the tests are in before purchasing.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

OK... I don't believe my testing chambers (Southern Hemisphere, Australia) drops below +3... that's the coldest it gets here, im relying on Mike C to fill them gaps in


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

I know all you Fat Bikers are nice and cool and all.. But lets let some others chime in on the new 40mm Nextie hookless!!! I was about to get some 35mm from LB but having seen these and with actual test data.. I'm more inclined to go this route!!

Carbon Fiber 650B/27.5" MTB Rim 40mm width Clincher Hookless Tubeless Compatible Mountain Bike [NXT650BH01]


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i am having a friend coming over and test his 40mm wheels on my bike converted to 650b, to make sure there is enough clearance, and if there is, i am pulling trigger on fat rims and these new 40mm hookless.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

icdesign said:


> I know all you Fat Bikers are nice and cool and all.. But lets let some others chime in on the new 40mm Nextie hookless!!! I was about to get some 35mm from LB but having seen these and with actual test data.. I'm more inclined to go this route!!
> 
> Carbon Fiber 650B/27.5" MTB Rim 40mm width Clincher Hookless Tubeless Compatible Mountain Bike [NXT650BH01]


I have a set of the Derby 40mm 27.5 rims, and just found out about the Nextie ones. The light layup Derby rim weighs 440 grams, and the Nextie claims 360 grams. I emailed them about it and they said that weight is correct and it passes all of their testing. But he also said they were considering adding another layer of carbon and then they would weigh 380 grams. The price is right, but I am glad I went with a tested rim from a company with excellent customer service.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

good point, i also inquired about heavy duty build as the weight seemed too light against derbys and ibis, i havent got answer back yet. 380g might still not be strong enough.


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

My responce from Brian at Nextie re layup options etc.

"Our 380g version would be used for AM. When we did technology tests, we use rims weight around 360g. They worked well. So 380g version with one more carbon layer would be stronger.
If you'd like to use it for DH, we would add the rim with carbon fibers up to 440g. But cost is USD10 more for each one.

This design used to be used on other mtb rims. But we just make it hookless, also add a small embossment at the bead, which you may notice from the profile drawing. This design would keep the tire edge stably staying on the rim bead. We also have applied this design on our 90mm fat bike rim, the wild dragon rim. It works great.

As a fact, we just listed this product on our site days ago. We only got 6pcs of this rims order from three riders, two of which are our regular customers.
But there were several customers have asked about it, but didn't place an order. I guess they might be afraid of the quality before we release the technology tests report, after all this product is newly emerged. While, I believe this product would be greatly performanced. It passed all tests, also it's a great design and light weight.

As it's new and only several rims order, no failures yet.

We could complete an order in 7 workdays."

Hope that helps!



brankulo said:


> good point, i also inquired about heavy duty build as the weight seemed too light against derbys and ibis, i havent got answer back yet. 380g might still not be strong enough.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

icdesign said:


> I know all you Fat Bikers are nice and cool and all.. But lets let some others chime in on the new 40mm Nextie hookless!!! I was about to get some 35mm from LB but having seen these and with actual test data.. I'm more inclined to go this route!!
> 
> Carbon Fiber 650B/27.5" MTB Rim 40mm width Clincher Hookless Tubeless Compatible Mountain Bike [NXT650BH01]


You're welcome to post anywhere, however this IS the FATBIKE section....All FAT, ALL THE TIME.


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is ancillary info re a carbon 29" rim SIMILAR but not the same as the 
40 mm 27.5'' rim mentioned above. I test rode a boreales 
Echo today in Anchorage. It was built up with 29er+ 
35mm carbon mtn bike rims and 3" Knard's. Rims and tires performed well on muddy single track - which was An eye opening experience of sorts. Both because the rims were narrow and because the rims caused the Knards to ballon into a more round shape for trail riding. Unusual but seems like an effective way to ride with some decent float while not carry the big weight and profile penalty. Only negative was the tires kind of sucked the molten core of the earth along behind while riding pavement, but did demonstrate for me the utility of narrower rims and small fat for summer xcrosscountry riding. All in all, Iam going with 
80 mm carbon rims with tubeless Nates as my utility tire but only because I expect to do some significant off road riding where I want the extra floatations. Otherwise the 35 to 40mm rims would be very interesting.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

does anyone know reason for price hike for fat rim? i was in between nextie and light bike fat rim, this surely made the decision bit easier, even though not much report on setting light bike rims tubeless. anyways, just wandering what is $40 hike for?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

cavo said:


> does anyone know reason for price hike for fat rim? i was in between nextie and light bike fat rim, this surely made the decision bit easier, even though not much report on setting light bike rims tubeless. anyways, just wandering what is $40 hike for?


I have a set of Light Bikes and even though I have exactly zero miles on em they set up tubeless awesome and I have no worries about them on the trail. Now if I could only get the tires off


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Now if I could only get the tires off


ok, now thats bummer. xmiplay rims should be up soon is what i hear. will see.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

cavo said:


> ok, now thats bummer. xmiplay rims should be up soon is what i hear. will see.


They supposedly fixed the design, mine where the original ones. I have an email into them we will see what they say

Edit: I am in no way saying the lb rims are better just stating my experiences.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

cavo said:


> does anyone know reason for price hike for fat rim? i was in between nextie and light bike fat rim, this surely made the decision bit easier, even though not much report on setting light bike rims tubeless. anyways, just wandering what is $40 hike for?


They were $268 each... now $320, so $52 a rim hike.

Maybe because he has them down to 650g, they work well tubeless and mounting/removing tyres... possibly an introductory price till stuff was sorted.


----------



## rczarnecki (Aug 18, 2009)

*Red Nextie Tubless*

These are setup tubless, used Gorilla tape. Had to use a tube to get the tire seated first. Took out tube and setup after that was pretty easy. Used 4oz of Stans in each. Have held air for 2 days now.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice one ! Rims look awesome... BTW I had to use a tube for one of mine, if you can jag it... it works with both sides, i have inflated both on 3 occasions out of 4 but its better to be safe than sorry, inflate and pop one side, the other airs up easily.

BTW all done with a track pump ! Air compressor would be a different matter.

I am using a track pump only as I have a race coming up that is very minimalistic.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

rczarnecki said:


> These are setup tubless, used Gorilla tape. Had to use a tube to get the tire seated first. Took out tube and setup after that was pretty easy. Used 4oz of Stans in each. Have held air for 2 days now.


Did you cover just the spoke holes in the center chanel or did you go full width?

I tried a couple types of tape I had in my basement but none would sit flat enough to eliminate wrinkles and completely adhere to the rim. It seems that narrow tape in the very center might be the only possible method with tape. (as has been successful for ozzybmx)

Previously I thought that this was doomed to fail because tubeless fluid could seep under the edge of the tape or eventually the edge could peel up. However, looking at the design of Stan's newest rim, the hugo, maybe that isn't a problem after all. Check out the cross section of the hugo, it is designed to use a narrow strip of tape that doesn't sit underneath the tire bead. In fact, that profile kind of matches the center grove of the nextie rims. Hope is renewed. I'll give it a shot this week and see how it works out.

Stan's Hugo








This rim design could become the norm and we might start to see narrow/partial-width tape become the standard. Time will tell though. I still feel better when the tire bead holds down the tape so that the air-tight seal doesn't rely on the tape sticking to the rim.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Weight and stiffness is the way forward here, with 29, 27.5 and 26... Stan has just released carbon wheels at $1900 a set... too little too late IMO. 

I like the loom of the new rim profile but cant see a weight saving. The 52 Hugo rim you post is basically nothing short of Margelite weight, 520g-622g. You can go 90mm carbon for 650g and soon 65mm carbon for 450g'ish.


----------



## TraversBikes (Oct 2, 2013)

I am scratching my head, I have the same set up as other, Husker Du tyres on the Dragon rims and they just wont seal. I have tried putting a tube in first to seal one side, I have tried the washing up liquid etc I have also tried front and back swapping the tyres but get the same result. The tyre pops on nicely but as soon as I get it up to 10psi the stand fluid starts to bubble out and I can not get the tyre and harder. As soon as I stop pumping the tyre holds the pressure (10psi). I have left the tyres inflated like this and they hold this pressure but as soon as I put any weight on the tyre (ie lean on it) the air bubbles out. I just cant get it to hold air above 10psi...any ideas.

I have just taped the central holes over with stans tape and this seems to be holding air tight (as the stans is not bubbling out her)


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> Weight and stiffness is the way forward here, with 29, 27.5 and 26... Stan has just released carbon wheels at $1900 a set... too little too late IMO.
> 
> I like the loom of the new rim profile but cant see a weight saving. The 52 Hugo rim you post is basically nothing short of Margelite weight, 520g-622g. You can go 90mm carbon for 650g and soon 65mm carbon for 450g'ish.


Agreed, I think Stans rims are overpriced and heavy compared to the inexpensive carbon options.

The comparison I was aiming for was how the rims are taped. All tubeless setups I'd seen previously used full width tape. The hugo makes that impossible yet is intended for tubeless and is from a leading name in tubeless rims. That's what is giving me hope that nextie fat rims can be taped in a similar manner, with just a narrow strip in the center. The profile of that center channel is quite similar to the hugo center channel. If Stan thinks it'll work, that's a pretty weighty endorsement.

Not to ignore your success with narrow tape. But rather Stans is likely to have already extensively tested the setup for an extended period. We'll still name it after you since you got your solution to market first.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

cavo said:


> does anyone know reason for price hike for fat rim? i was in between nextie and light bike fat rim, this surely made the decision bit easier, even though not much report on setting light bike rims tubeless. anyways, just wandering what is $40 hike for?


when i asked them about the price hike, they apologized and gave me coupon for $80 off to offset $40 hike per rim. they said that the factory that makes the rim underestimated the cost and raised the price on them.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Traverbikes, if you have the original rims (before the amendment)

Get a tub of Mold Builder latex, it goes off like a ho in a brothel.

Paint it around the bead with no stans in the tyre, inflate and the tyre should seal, remove valve core and inject stans. In my case i am now confident it will seal and i put stans in there before hand.

When it seals, hose/wash the side walls down with some water.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I sealed my "original Yellow" rims like this. My new fluro rims seal first time with Hudu's... no spokes yet, should be here in a day or two.


----------



## TraversBikes (Oct 2, 2013)

thanks ozzybmx, I have ordered some mold builders latex. I dont like doing stuff like this as you are stuck if it all goes wrong out on the trail but I have tried everything else so...


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

Theres an additive you can add to Stans sealant that creates a foam. Its a canadian company that LB makes rims for initially. I canèt seem to find the site quickly.

It basically stops the sealant from spewing out of the "leaks" like stans does which eventually seals the hole. But it rather clogs it from the start. Allegedly losing a lot less air in the process. To be clear I have not tried this stuff.. and the site is pretty crude.. but maybe woth a try before you go through the nightmare of latex being as described above.

Edit:
Found link.
Welcome to lbs. bikes



TraversBikes said:


> thanks ozzybmx, I have ordered some mold builders latex. I dont like doing stuff like this as you are stuck if it all goes wrong out on the trail but I have tried everything else so...


----------



## TraversBikes (Oct 2, 2013)

The mold latex worked perfectly and the tyre sealed straight away on both front and back rims. It was a little messy to put on but a quick wipe with a cloth after they were pumped up sorted it out.

I will look into the additive, thanks icdesign


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

icdesign said:


> but maybe woth a try before you go through the nightmare of latex being as described above.


Nightmare !! We look forward to more of your great experiences here in the future icdesign.

Good to hear TraversBikes, you dont need that much of it, just a slight covering around the rim bead area. Pretty simple solution to seal a stubborn tyre... also if you ever need to remove the tyre again, it should seal up first time without any additional latex.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm thinking my timetable on Nextie's (and a Bluto Fork) just moved up.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/rim-toast-920437.html


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

WA-CO said:


> I'm thinking my timetable on Nextie's (and a Bluto Fork) just moved up.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/rim-toast-920437.html


Looks like.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the look of those things in colours with Buds and Lous mounted to them. They look like gigantic all-terrain donuts. Got to get me some of that action once my Echo gets built up.


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

just received some custom Nexties for a customers build.

















good lordy... they're light. Finish quality is nice too.

Mr Muru


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice !!! 

Like'n the stencilled lizard.


----------



## ironpo (May 19, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Traverbikes, if you have the original rims (before the amendment)
> 
> Get a tub of Mold Builder latex, it goes off like a ho in a brothel.
> 
> ...


Hi ozzy
Where did you get the mold latex builder here in oz?
Cheers
Ip


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey IP, i bought it in a local shop here in Adelaide, they have a website Brush Latex - 500ml [BLATEX-500] - $15.45 : Adelaide Moulding & Casting Supplies

You should be able to get it locally, but if not... these guys will ship it.

Its good for other wheels too AND if you "water" it down with windscreen washer fluid you can use it as tubeless sealant instead of stans but it doesn't last long before needing replaced, the plus side is that it seals better than stans but the tyre needs cleaning out as this stuff goes off fast !


----------



## ironpo (May 19, 2014)

Thanks ozzy
I'll chase it up
Is it water based? And will 500ml be enough if you end up using it on a few rims

Do You only paint it on the bead of the tyre only, or the rim as well?
Cheers
Ip


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just give the RIM bead a slap, after you have sealed them up... you wouldn't even notice the amount gone from the jar, there's enough for probably a 1000 wheels in 500g.

Its a token gesture, no weight incurred !!!


----------



## ironpo (May 19, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Just give the RIM bead a slap, after you have sealed them up... you wouldn't even notice the amount gone from the jar, there's enough for probably a 1000 wheels in 500g.
> 
> Its a token gesture, no weight incurred !!!


Cool
Thanks I'm hopeing I won't need it but I'll get some just in case
You can never have TOO much stuff in the shed "just in case you need it sometime"
Lol
Cheers
Ip


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I built a front wheel up last night. 244mm spokes were perfect for a fatsno 150mm hub with these nextie rims. I always try a few calculators and some said these spokes would be a bit short. They weren't.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i got my rims yesterday, boy are they looking great. went with UD matte. when i was picking up the delivery, i thought i am picking empty box. 
i also chatted with brian from nextie and they have couple things coming up. 65mm 26" rims in 2 or so weeks. next 50mm 29" hookless rims and right after that 40 or 45mm hookless 26" rims. i might be getting pair of 29" rims for summer conversion of my not yet existing fatty


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

brankulo said:


> . 65mm 26" rims in 2 or so weeks.


Mmmmm perfect! (Not for my wallet....)


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

Shark said:


> Mmmmm perfect! (Not for my wallet....)


 I agree!Waiting to see the price and weight.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Set #2, built with Sapim CX Ray bladed and Polyax black brass nipples. My Yellow set will be getting the alu nipples removed and brass fitted as I wont go through this https://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/enve-wheel-nipple-corrosion-835853.html again. 
Main reason for my recent decision is that the void inside carbon rims lets water in and there's quite a bit gets inside fatbike rims with nowhere to go, in my case this is seawater from riding on the beach. It can be heard sloshing around inside when the wheel is rotated.

Just finished these tonight, tyre on, air compressor popped both beads on and instantly sealed. They way tubeless should be :thumbsup:

Believe me... these pics in the dark really dull down these wheels, they are friggin bright in daylight.


----------



## quickKarl (Aug 9, 2004)

should have in my hands next tuesday


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Geez guys.... Those are nice


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

X post from the fatbike pic thread.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> X post from the fatbike pic thread.


Man Bill those friggen cool!! I wish I had an adventurous side to dabble in color, well done Sir!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Those things are freakin’ goddamn obnoxious, I soooooooo want to get a set!!! :crazy:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Wait a sec... Did you line up the logos just for the pic?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awwwww... they are a bit out. If I'd have lined them up, the tyre logos would be sitting pretty too


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> X post from the fatbike pic thread.


Whoa. Grey rocks, grey bike, MOTHERFOOKING BIG FAT GREEN RIMS. Nice.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*NEXTIE Warranty?*

Howdy, Curious if anyone has dealt with Nextie regarding a warranty issue?

What was there response time? Did they honor the warranty?

I am curious because I sent them an email with oictures regarding cracks beginning to show around several nipple holes of my rim. Rim is less than a year old.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I hadn’t even noticed the colour of the frame!  :crazy: Beige would even look good with rims of such obnoxiousicity.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Titanium Baby!!


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

Just to add to my original post.

Have been dealing with Nextie about my warranty.

So far, they have been great. 

I sent them pictures of the rim and a scan of my receipt.

The only other thing they asked for was the serial number. Might be a good idea to take a picture of the serial number prior to putting tape or a rim strip over it. That was the most difficult part of the process. Removing the rim strip after eight month of use and tubeless sealant. 

$45 for shipping and 7-10 days and my replacement rim should be coming to me.

Great warranty experience so far!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Great to hear of a good warranty experience on these rims.


----------



## DerrickC (Jul 22, 2014)

Ozzybmx, what length polyax did you end up going with? And is the packing tape still holding up?. 
Just ordered a set of nextie rims for my first wheel build and any help or advice is greatly appreciated, would like to get it on the first go

Thanks, 
Derrick


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Derrick, they were 14mm black alu polyax that came with the spokes, so I ordered 14mm black brass polyax to build the wheels.

Packing tape is 100%, the small strip over the spoke holes is easily enough. Just waiting on new brass DT's to rebuild my other set.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone have an update regarding the 65mm rims yet?
Got my bonus this week, perfect time for new wheels....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Got a fakebook account Shark ? Have a look there, the Nextie Bike page is updated regular by the nextie blokes and they answer questions promptly... I think a mate of mine asked only the other day, can rem the response.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

And we get to drink when someone asks the question. It's a fun game try it out!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I sent an email on website and got reply in under 5 mins. They said pre order rims would be shipping next week. Under 520 grams. Nice


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

65 mm rims and spec on these Facebook page


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Fighting the urge!!!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

How come when I go to the Facebook page the latest update is from October 2013?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Slow Danger said:


> How come when I go to the Facebook page the latest update is from October 2013?


Was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Shark said:


> Was wondering the same thing.....


Did you friend them? Brian has it set up as a personal page, I think?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

No, I don't do fb, tried to get my wife to go on the page, she wouldn't "like" them for me lol. I ended up emailing instead


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

mortenste said:


> Have to be friend.


Will you post up what you found about the 65mm rims here? The specs and price and whatnot. Whatever has shown up on the page.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Have to be friend.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

No price yet,520 grams.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

next are 50mm 29" rims


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Joined the nextie club.... Now I wait


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

My 2.5 40mm just landed. So sweet! Cant wait to make some custom decals. couldnt design or make up my mind at the time of order.. Finish is quite nice! Just waiting on my damn spokes.

Sorry fro crashing the FAT party BTW! lol


----------



## TLundberg (Sep 5, 2013)

Which length of spokes are you guys using with Hope fatsno 135/190 hubs?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Built 2 sets of 135/170 to fatsnos, 244mm all round. The front will be the same obviously, back will be slightly longer.


----------



## FrY10cK (Oct 14, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Built 2 sets of 135/170 to fatsnos, 244mm all round. The front will be the same obviously, back will be slightly longer.


I'm getting ready to build a 135/170 wheelset. Do you mind telling me which spokes and hole size you selected? Order page for the 90mm Wild Dragon rim offers a choice of 4.5mm, 2.3mm, and 5.7mm holes for different nipple types.

I also have to decide whether to go with stealthy black fatsno hubs and UD rims or maybe sparkly blue hubs and blue painted rims to complement the blue accents on my 2013 Aluminum Beargrease.

That lime green paint is awesome but I just don't think it will go with the blue on my Beargresase. Opinions?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I did black hubs last time around because the shop said they were quicker to get, or maybe they had a set kicking around already.....
boring! lol....

I am doing silver hubs this go-around. Shiny, and goes with any color


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

For those of you wanting the Not so Fat fat rims. Here's the 40mm weights I received.



icdesign said:


> Got mine Tuesday.
> 
> Removed the decal on one. Matte, no decals, 28H. Just waitin on my darn spokes and nips!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

FrY10cK said:


> I'm getting ready to build a 135/170 wheelset. Do you mind telling me which spokes and hole size you selected? Order page for the 90mm Wild Dragon rim offers a choice of 4.5mm, 2.3mm, and 5.7mm holes for different nipple types.


The spokes i have on the 2 sets are Sapim CX Rays and DT Comps. The nipple holes are just the regular 4.5mm, 2.3mm is for internal nipples and i have no idea (without googling it) what 5.7mm is used for.

Black hubs are a safe choice, I dont really do much bling colour as if it doesn't match it looks like a dogs dinner... dont mind going another completely different colour, I try to keep things simple with black/silver components then there's no clashed colour issues. Nothing worse than 3 reds/blues/purples that dont match, there's is such a thing as trying too hard.

BTW, just ordered black DT Brass nipples to rebuild the yellow set of wheels, there's a lot of water gets inside the nipple chamber... in my case its seawater and the alu nipples will corrode quite quickly being exposed to a wet and salty environment.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

White or yellow rims an option for your blue beargrease ? Post a pic and we'll give you opinions :thumbsup:


----------



## FrY10cK (Oct 14, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> BTW, just ordered black DT Brass nipples to rebuild the yellow set of wheels, there's a lot of water gets inside the nipple chamber... in my case its seawater and the alu nipples will corrode quite quickly being exposed to a wet and salty environment.


Mine will see some road salt so brass nipples it is. All good info thanks.

White or yellow rims? Maybe I'll photoshop a mock-up and post it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

UUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM! A couple of weeks!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Main reason for my recent decision is that the void inside carbon rims lets water in and there's quite a bit gets inside fatbike rims with nowhere to go, in my case this is seawater from riding on the beach. It can be heard sloshing around inside when the wheel is rotated.
> 
> I've wondered about this with the double wall construction. Have you been able to blow it out with a compressor or what? Not that you have to worry about it but a big block of ice in a wheel could be a drag as well.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

65mm rims are on the website officially....[Black Eagle] Carbon Fat Bike Rim 65mm Width Double Wall Hookless Tubeless Compatible


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

*Nextie 650b 40mm Wagon*

For those of you on the 40mm wagon. I built mine up and found the ERD to be closer to 544 than 547 as specified by Brian. I had just enough to work with with my spokes but was close!!

Profile of rim seems to be a bit different than the sample image provided by Brian as well. but looks descent to me!

The HRII are not as squared off as much as I had thought they'd be from people's feedback and the fact the rim doubled in width! I'll run them for a while...

Built with CX-Rays and Sapims locking nipples.

I may recommend a longer than 35 mm valve though. Not much left for pumps to grab.

21 mm wide Stans tape.

Seated easy peasy!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Look good!


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Waiting for my 65 rims and tune hubs,1 week or 2 i get my bike rolling


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

alphazz said:


> Wow dfiler, those are not rims I would be happy with. I'm pretty fed up with waiting for my Carbondales but if the Nextie rims look like this, raw, I'm still looking.


I'm in the same boat. I've been wanting Carbondales for months, now I see Borealis shipped different rims to most Yampa buyers. Their website now says Carbondale rims "coming soon" with a product pic showing a "v2" graphic and speccing 85mm, not the 80mm examples which do seem to have gotten out there in limited quantities. But, only on prebuilt bikes? I don't see anyone who's gotten the first Carbondale aftermarket, certainly weren't attainable for me even after placing an order through my LBS.

These Nextie rims are looking more attractive the closer we get to the snow flying (July's the only month I haven't been snowed on in the CO rockies), as they have the snow-shedding "section" and (apparently, now that it's fixed) easy tubeless setup which attracted me to the Carbondales in the first place.

I'm starting to feel let down by Borealis, wondering if I should wait for them to get their act together, or order Nexties now so I'll at least have a wheelset for my Alubooyah build come winter? What to do...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

icdesign: what tyre is that? it looks mahoosive!.....nice wheels!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like a High Roller, they go up to 2.35 XC/Trail, though if that's the downhill tyre it could be 2.5 or 2.7.

That should be looking pretty chunky


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks ozzy! certainly looks like a high roller with the ramped centre bits, though it looks huge! my 29er versions look pretty anaemic in comaprison!>...sweet!


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

Stock Nomad HRII 2.35 i think? a slight slight more squared off profile.. will hopefully get out on them tonight. Need to do another round of tensioning though I think...



dRjOn said:


> icdesign: what tyre is that? it looks mahoosive!.....nice wheels!


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

what valves are you guys using for tubeless setup,don't want to use valve extenders


----------



## shredder78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey there guys, I've got few questions,I just ordered a pair of Nexties and I'm going to build them with Hope Fatsnos 135/190, so the front spoke lenght is 244mm right, what would be a spoke lenght for the rear 190 hub?
Also when building the wheelset did you use the washers in between the nipple and the rim?
And the last one, the alloy nipples or the brass nipples, which is better?
Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I plan on using whatever works. I have easy access to Stan's valves, but not knowing the length required just yet I am not 100% sure if they will work. Will have to see.

I am having mikesee build mine, so I'm letting him handle spoke selection, but mine are 150/177, anyway. He didn't mention anything to me about using washers, but I am going with his advice as far as the build. He recommended brass nipples for me.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Just saw this thread...those are HAWT :thumbsup:

Just getting into fat bikes. These are on my wishlist down the road (singletrack?)...probably in the UD matte black for stealth look.



rczarnecki said:


> These are setup tubless, used Gorilla tape. Had to use a tube to get the tire seated first. Took out tube and setup after that was pretty easy. Used 4oz of Stans in each. Have held air for 2 days now.
> View attachment 903218


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine shipped a few days ago..... Cannot wait to see them! It's been like early Xmas lately....


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The "Jungle Fox" is now available! Not bad a 500g a piece. $521 for a set shipped to the west coast U.S. Who's gonna be a test mule; I'm considering it.

[Jungle Fox] Carbon Fat Bike 29+ Rim 50mm Width Double Wall Hookless Tubeless Compatible


----------



## Sean Duggan (Sep 4, 2013)

Read my mind, exactly the question I had!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

^about to order up a pair. What is the advantage or disadvantage of running the offset spoke holes? That's not for the surly offset is it?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

appleSSeed said:


> ^about to order up a pair. What is the advantage or disadvantage of running the offset spoke holes? That's not for the surly offset is it?


Same question here. I actually sent them an email a little bit ago asking about it. I'll post up if they answer.


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone can chime in with more tech knowledge, but basic answer is the spokes can be close to same length. and more or less same tension...Applies to your spoke angles from the hub..



appleSSeed said:


> ^about to order up a pair. What is the advantage or disadvantage of running the offset spoke holes? That's not for the surly offset is it?


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

icdesign said:


> Someone can chime in with more tech knowledge, but basic answer is the spokes can be close to same length. and more or less same tension...Applies to your spoke angles from the hub..


Cool thank you. So if I'm running a singlespeed rear hub there is no need (in the rear)? Maybe one offset in the front?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

icdesign said:


> Someone can chime in with more tech knowledge, but basic answer is the spokes can be close to same length. and more or less same tension...Applies to your spoke angles from the hub..


My question was if they are all offset in the same direction or alternating like many fatbike rims. Your statement is true if they are all offset in the same direction, correct?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I believe you only have to worry about offset lacing if you have an offset 135 frame, or a Lefty..... But since the rim is fairly narrow and rim profile higher in the middle, regular lacing should work and the wheel is dished accordingly.


----------



## genefruit (Feb 24, 2011)

The 90mm rims I believe are alternating offset 3, I expect because of the spoke angles. I expect the same is an option on the 65 for those using a wide flange diameter hub.


----------



## icdesign (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes this is likely the case. I guess we'll find out from Brain soon enough!



genefruit said:


> The 90mm rims I believe are alternating offset 3, I expect because of the spoke angles. I expect the same is an option on the 65 for those using a wide flange diameter hub.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Shark said:


> Mine shipped a few days ago..... Cannot wait to see them! It's been like early Xmas lately....


Here's hoping mine ship soon!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

mortenste said:


> what valves are you guys using for tubeless setup,don't want to use valve extenders


Using normal length WTB valves, there's only a little bit sticking out but enough to connect a pump and digital pressure gauge.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I just heard back from Nextie. They said they can do centered drilling, alternating 3mm offset, or 3mm offset all to one side.

I just ordered a pair, hoping to be riding them in a few weeks. I got 32h centered at the advice of the guy who will be building them up and knows a sh!t load more about this stuff than I do, MC. UD, Matte with glossy stickers, stealth!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Can anyone advise if i am planning on using a 2013 lefty and need to offset the front wheel a bit to clear a Knard (5-8.5mm can't remember) what drilling I should get? Rear is SS so
I'll just do center drilling on that. 

Thank you!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Low latitude winter (and jungle!) mode.

<br

<br

<br

Interesting that in the last ~3+ months of collecting dust the tires have wept sealant but not (that I can tell) air. I'll worry about that in November...​


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a good looking bike !


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

mikesee said:


> ...Interesting that in the last ~3+ months of collecting dust the tires have wept sealant but not (that I can tell) air. I'll worry about that in November...
> [/CENTER]


Where are they weeping sealant at?  In the last picture it looks like they are weeping at the bead? I changed tires on some V.2 carbondales yesterday and had to repeatedly step pretty hard on the tire to break the bead loose yet one of them weeps a very small amount. I don't think it will be a winter issue at all, based on what I've seen in past winters. I think I could ride the Carbondales with no air in snow and not have the tires come off of the rims.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

alphazz said:


> Where are they weeping sealant at? In the last picture it looks like they are weeping at the bead? I changed tires on some V.2 carbondales yesterday and had to repeatedly step pretty hard on the tire to break the bead loose yet one of them weeps a very small amount. I don't think it will be a winter issue at all, based on what I've seen in past winters. I think I could ride the Carbondales with no air in snow and not have the tires come off of the rims.


Yep, at the bead, and they are the same in that you have to stand on the bead to break it loose.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Paint the bead with some Mold Builder Latex, works a treat to stop leaky beads.


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

Front 65mm wheel laced late last night. Sometime today need to tension it up, but my kids may have other plans. 90mm rims have been nothing but impressive (V2). I too plan on winter ultras, have full confidence at this point. Should have wheel done tonight, maybe tire installed. Phone does not want to upload pic.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Built my sweetie a set of the 90's:



Pic taken yesterday, before the mudfest began in earnest.

It's a ride I only do ~once every ten years, because I'm just not that into mud these days. Especially thrashing the bike and having to clean it up afterwards.

That said, it's one of the very few non-snow rides I'll do that pretty much requires full fatties at near-snow psi's.

Good stuff.
​


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Went tubeless with bud and lou on nextie 90mm rims this week.

I used used a single wrap of stans yellow tape with around 6 inches of overlap around the valve stem hole. It was pretty narrow yellow tape, whataver I had left over from setting my 29er up tubeless. This means that it was just barely wide enough to cover the slightly offset spoke holes. At first I thought the narrow tape might be a problem because all my other tubeless setups have full width tape, sidewall to sidewall. However, seeing what stans is doing with there new hugo rim, I decided to give the narrow tape a try. It just needs to stay stretched tight around the center channel or the rim.

The bud and lou tires sealed incredibly well. They were installed with tubes then one side was broken loose to remove the tube. An air compressor and a bit of water as lubricant was necessary to get it to seat again with that second side. Immediately it held air pretty well with only a few spots oozing small bubbles. 4 oz of stans per tire sealed the bead with almost no leakage.

Actually, the tires fit so tightly that installation and removal takes more time than usual. The tire bead has to be slowly pried loose all the way around, about 2mm at time. After it is fully moved off the bead shelf toward the center of the rim, only then can a tire lever be inserted under the bead enough to pop it over the rim's sidewall.

The bead seat is that tight. Here are a couple photos of how tight that bead seat is. There is absolutely no chance of the bead rolling off when running tubeless. It's almost impossible just to shove tire lever in there, let alone actually unseat the bead. You could ride around for hours on a 100% flat tire and it would never come close to slipping off the bead. This is great for tubeless... as long as you don't need to fix a flat at record setting time.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Interestingly, after a low-pressure soft-surface (read: mud) ride last week, I hosed the rims clean before hanging the bike back up. Zero weepage since. None.


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

Lay the wheel down on the none disk side, step on the sidewall (have to do this a few times). That is how I have been doing it.



dfiler said:


> Went tubeless with bud and lou on nextie 90mm rims this week.
> 
> I used used a single wrap of stans yellow tape with around 6 inches of overlap around the valve stem hole. It was pretty narrow yellow tape, whataver I had left over from setting my 29er up tubeless. This means that it was just barely wide enough to cover the slightly offset spoke holes. At first I thought the narrow tape might be a problem because all my other tubeless setups have full width tape, sidewall to sidewall. However, seeing what stans is doing with there new hugo rim, I decided to give the narrow tape a try. It just needs to stay stretched tight around the center channel or the rim.
> 
> ...


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

dfiler said:


> .....This means that it was just barely wide enough to cover the slightly offset spoke holes..
> 
> View attachment 919320


Did you get the "center drilled" or 3mm "offset"?
edit: I see that the offset is only offered as an option for the 65mm. Must be center drilled.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

bme107 said:


> Did you get the "center drilled" or 3mm "offset"?
> edit: I see that the offset is only offered as an option for the 65mm. Must be center drilled.


The 90mm rims have 3mm offset spoke holes meaning the hole centers are spaced 6mm apart. They use centered lacing but each hole is offset, alternating between sides.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Get some porridge down your necks you blokes... after messing with tapes and popping tyres on/off dozens of times, a squeeze with the hands takes a tyre off now on both sets of rims.

Just finished building my "yellow" wheels back up with black brass nipples.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I must not have enough porridge. Unseating these bud and lou requires strenuous prying and not with one of those wimpy plastic tire levers.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

So has anyone built up a set of the 50mm 29+ rims yet? Very interested in hearing some real world feedback.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

dfiler said:


> I must not have enough porridge. Unseating these bud and lou requires strenuous prying and not with one of those wimpy plastic tire levers.


 dfiler I wouldnt even try a tyre lever, the design of the rims mean there is no hole below the bead to get the lever under. Foot on tyre or localised squeeze seems to be the best way.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My yellow Nextie 65mm rims are on their way!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> dfiler I wouldnt even try a tyre lever, the design of the rims mean there is no hole below the bead to get the lever under. Foot on tyre or localised squeeze seems to be the best way.


I normally do that but with the tires I have and these rims, not even that works. It is necessary to use a lever, not under the rim, that's impossible. But instead, inserted between the sidewall and the the tire and then twisted. This moves it away from the sidewall enough that it can then be moved by normal methods such as by hand or foot. That's what my pictures were of, merely standing on the sidewall or pulling by hand was not enough. Perhaps my tires are a bit tighter than average.

Even my steel beaded DH tires are easier. They require metal levers but the levers do work in the normal way.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

my rims ready for shipping


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

dfiler said:


> I normally do that but with the tires I have and these rims, not even that works. It is necessary to use a lever, not under the rim, that's impossible. But instead, inserted between the sidewall and the the tire and then twisted. This moves it away from the sidewall enough that it can then be moved by normal methods such as by hand or foot. That's what my pictures were of, merely standing on the sidewall or pulling by hand was not enough. Perhaps my tires are a bit tighter than average.
> 
> Even my steel beaded DH tires are easier. They require metal levers but the levers do work in the normal way.


Possibly tighter indeed. I have not tried my Buds yet as the spiderless wolftooth on my Middleburn cranks had a massive offset, 12mm IIRC inwards and on a sketchy downhill the nobby bud grabbed the chain and sucked it under the chainstay, this scares the sh1te out of a bloke :eekster:

Got a Next SL cranks now so should be good for buds again, will try them after the desert race in a few weeks.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Definately interested in hearing more about this desert race


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Those red 65's look sweet Mortenste !

Here you go Andy Race Overview | Desert Challenge


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you ozzy


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

What Hubs/spokes/nipples ?


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Tune fatkong, dt revolution and dt alloy nipples


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice ! Those Tune are good looking hubs... bit of bling.

Beware of water getting inside the "nipple chamber" when running alloy nipples, I just stripped my first set and replaced them with brass nipples. The second set were built with CX rays and brass nipples from the start.

Even after only about 6 weeks I had some fur appearing on the nipples, caused by water (saltwater in my case) getting trapped inside the double wall cavity.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

dfiler said:


> I normally do that but with the tires I have and these rims, not even that works. It is necessary to use a lever, not under the rim, that's impossible. But instead, inserted between the sidewall and the the tire and then twisted. This moves it away from the sidewall enough that it can then be moved by normal methods such as by hand or foot. That's what my pictures were of, merely standing on the sidewall or pulling by hand was not enough. Perhaps my tires are a bit tighter than average.
> 
> Even my steel beaded DH tires are easier. They require metal levers but the levers do work in the normal way.


These levers are made for tubeless motorcycle tires because of this very issue:










I have tried 2 levers next to each other, and twisting one, and rotating the lever tangent to the rim - but these work much better. You still have to work your way along a section of bead, but it goes quickly once you get the levers inserted the first time. Pricey, but if you need them in the middle of nowhere - priceless. Probably a bit much for bicycles, but the idea could be adapted.

There's also this cheaper tool:


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

Anyone try these yet on a fatboy? If so which width rim are you running, and any issues with tubeless?


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

What a race ya got coming up there Ozzy! wow
Looks like fun!


----------



## Cageracer (Aug 26, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> Those red 65's look sweet Mortenste !
> 
> Here you go Andy Race Overview | Desert Challenge


See ya there mate 

(getting very nervous about my inadequate training...)


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Interested in opinions regarding offset drilled spoke holes on the 65 mm rims. My thought is to get offset both sides for the front and offset one side only for the rear to help with dishing. These will be installed on Borealis hubs. Or do i get center drilled and just deal with it? Ha, or just go with 90s? Also any links to good spoke calculators would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

radair said:


> Interested in opinions regarding offset drilled spoke holes on the 65 mm rims. My thought is to get offset both sides for the front and offset one side only for the rear to help with dishing. These will be installed on Borealis hubs. Or do i get center drilled and just deal with it? Ha, or just go with 90s? Also any links to good spoke calculators would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I asked brian at nextie. He said center drilled is fine for 150/170 symmetrical spacing but offset was necessary for 190. Not sure about asym builds or 135 front.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

tri-tele said:


> So has anyone built up a set of the 50mm 29+ rims yet? Very interested in hearing some real world feedback.


Just go notification that mine shipped. Supposed to be 4 to 7 days shipping. They are going straight to MC for the wheelbuild, so it will be another 2 weeks or so until I have them.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet! Post some pics up once you have them back from MC. What are you using for hubs?


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

I want to see some more pictures!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Set of 65mm arrived today.Just waiting for spokes


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

What did the set weight?


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

940g


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

pics when you mount those up! interested in those very rims for my bike, their 29 plus as well..


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

zeb said:


> 940g


Hmm about 80 grams lighter than advertised ,nice


----------



## tcianca (Aug 28, 2013)

I need to assemble the nextie rims with 15*150 and 12*177 XD freewheel on my beargrease carbon.
I cannot find online hubs with these lenght and xx1 compatibility
Any advice ?


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

mortenste said:


> Hmm about 80 grams lighter than advertised ,nice


Oops here is pic on more accurate scale which shows 961g,and just for reference side by side with clearcoted version(belongs to another fatbiker).


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FYI, paint/clearcoating adds weight. Mine weigh 510g each roundabout, so about 1020g for the pair. They're too heavy for my more accurate scale (which tops out at 500g) so I had to use my less accurate fish scale.

My yellow 65mm Nexties arrived this morning, too. I got matte graphics on glossy rims.





Off to Mikesee in the next couple of days for the build with my Hope Fatsno hubs.



tcianca, the Hope Fatsno hubs are available as such. This is what mine are, and Hope makes an XD freehub body version of the rear hub. Salsa Conversion hubs are also available this way. I'm sure others are, too.


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

65mm rims have been solid like the 90's. Once again really stiff, seemingly strong, and a solid beadlock. Mine weighed in around 475 each I believe. May have been closer to 450.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice bike,nice rims


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Got my Nextie 50mm "Jungle Fox" 29+ rims today in the mail. I order on Aug 25th and they shipped on Sep 3rd.:thumbsup:

They look great and measure true to advertised size, but a little heavier. Not that it's a big deal, but they were 515/517 grams. The finish is a bit nicer on the inside than on any L-B rims I've used. I won't be able to build them until I get the hubs and get back from work at the end of the month. Have hubs to build for my Gnavester, but have decided to go with the Borealis Echo since I like the 29+ and the idea of full fat on the same bake later.:thumbsup:

Here are some pics of them. I put them next to the Knards and Derby wide rims.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I like those white rims!!.....dang!



Logantri said:


> 65mm rims have been solid like the 90's. Once again really stiff, seemingly strong, and a solid beadlock. Mine weighed in around 475 each I believe. May have been closer to 450.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

the wheel set finished,come in at1665 grams


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

My Jungle Fox 29+ rims were delivered as well, although not to me, to Mike C. for building. He weighed them at 525 and 529, so a little heavier than yours. Mine are matte with glossy stickers, maybe the stickers add 10 grams! I should have the finished wheels sometime next week, can't wait! Being built on DT Swiss hubs. These are going on my Gnarvester, should drop a bunch of grams from my current setup. But I'm most exited about running these tubeless, hopefully my current 120tpi Knards aren't too beat up to seal. Currently running tubes and after years of running Stan's rims on all my MTBs, was not happy about it!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

My lefty wheel arrived today from MikeC.
Now the question..... Do I save it until the bucksaw is ready?...... Not sure if I have the patience....


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good!! Now set it aside and wait for the BS to arrive.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice

Sounds like he built/started my wheels today and they should be shipping soon. Can't wait to see mine finished.



Shark said:


> View attachment 922939
> 
> 
> My lefty wheel arrived today from MikeC.
> Now the question..... Do I save it until the bucksaw is ready?...... Not sure if I have the patience....


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

bdundee said:


> Looks good!! Now set it aside and wait for the BS to arrive.


I have no patience.... Riding it tomorrow


----------



## Gilboy (Mar 22, 2004)

*Center or offset 65mm for Beargrease?*



NateHawk said:


> I asked brian at nextie. He said center drilled is fine for 150/170 symmetrical spacing but offset was necessary for 190. Not sure about asym builds or 135 front.


OK, I asked Brian at Nextie should I order center or offset drilled 65mm rims for my carbon Beargrease with 142 and 170 rear hub, and he suggested offset. Thoughts? Advantages? Disadvantages? I'd like to get these ordered this weekend.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

farley
https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb11407808/p4pb11407808.jpg


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Gilboy said:


> OK, I asked Brian at Nextie should I order center or offset drilled 65mm rims for my carbon Beargrease with 142 and 170 rear hub, and he suggested offset. Thoughts? Advantages? Disadvantages? I'd like to get these ordered this weekend.


Shrug. I dunno. He told me either would work.


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

Do you have run rim tape inside the nextie wheel to run tubeless? Has anyone put some nexties on a fatboy yet? Im curious to hear what the weight savings are


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

I put one round with tape.


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

mortenste said:


> I put one round with tape.


what kind of tape?


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

50 mm duct tape.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

barry1me said:


> Do you have run rim tape inside the nextie wheel to run tubeless? Has anyone put some nexties on a fatboy yet? Im curious to hear what the weight savings are


Yes, you have to put tape on to seal the spoke holes. It only needs to be wide enough to cover the spoke holes, so the width depends on the drilling I guess. Most people seem to use either Gorilla tape or Stan's or similar.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Jungle Foxes have arrived!*

Received my Jungle Fox wheelset from MC, looking good! They are matte with glossy stickers and built up on DT 240 rear and 370 front hubs. Weight are 850 front and 973 rear complete with tape and valves. It's going to be a couple of days until I get them mounted up, as this wheel upgrade is being accompanied by a drivetrain upgrade as well. Hopefully have it up and running this weekend.


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

bikeny said:


> Received my Jungle Fox wheelset from MC, looking good! They are matte with glossy stickers and built up on DT 240 rear and 370 front hubs. Weight are 850 front and 973 rear complete with tape and valves. It's going to be a couple of days until I get them mounted up, as this wheel upgrade is being accompanied by a drivetrain upgrade as well. Hopefully have it up and running this weekend.
> View attachment 924190
> View attachment 924191
> View attachment 924192
> View attachment 924193


nice man...congrats...are these the 65mm width?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

barry1me said:


> nice man...congrats...are these the 65mm width?


No, these are the 29+ 50mm wide rims.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

barry1me said:


> Do you have run rim tape inside the nextie wheel to run tubeless? Has anyone put some nexties on a fatboy yet? Im curious to hear what the weight savings are


I used one wrap of 25mm Stan's tape to seal the spoke holes on my 90mm Nexties and it seems to be sufficient. No leaks and mounting the tire was easy.


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

nlongfx said:


> I used one wrap of 25mm Stan's tape to seal the spoke holes on my 90mm Nexties and it seems to be sufficient. No leaks and mounting the tire was easy.


good to hear...which hub did you use? Any chance of weighing it yet?


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

barry1me said:


> good to hear...which hub did you use? Any chance of weighing it yet?


Front one was built with Paul WHUB and Sapim Laser spokes and 14mm alloy nipples. Built weight was 1035g.
I built the rear one last night but was so anxious to get the tires mounted that I forgot to weigh it before mounting the tire. I calculated the weight for the rear to be 1165 with the same spokes and 170mm Hope FatSno hub.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gilboy said:


> OK, I asked Brian at Nextie should I order center or offset drilled 65mm rims for my carbon Beargrease with 142 and 170 rear hub, and he suggested offset. Thoughts? Advantages? Disadvantages? I'd like to get these ordered this weekend.


Straighter spoke line from rim to hub.


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

nlongfx said:


> Front one was built with Paul WHUB and Sapim Laser spokes and 14mm alloy nipples. Built weight was 1035g.
> I built the rear one last night but was so anxious to get the tires mounted that I forgot to weigh it before mounting the tire. I calculated the weight for the rear to be 1165 with the same spokes and 170mm Hope FatSno hub.


good info, Im guessing that is close to 300g savings per wheel vs stock.


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

i received my jungle fox rims today. 4 days from china to west tn not bad. and it was 4 days to process the order. the customer service experience with Brian has been awsome. my rims both weighed 515g. i built the rear today using sapim race 278mm spokes with 16mm brass nips on novatecs new factor hub and it weighs 1125g minus tape and valve. the front should be in the 900g range. ill build it tomorrow. so far im really happy them. they are not quite as stout as derbys comparing them side by side. derbys bead locking hump is more pronaounced and the side walls being 3mm thick are beefier as well. other then that they look like blown up derbys.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

barry1me said:


> good info, Im guessing that is close to 300g savings per wheel vs stock.


Yeah, I dropped about a pound and a half or more with this wheelset and the minimal rim tape needed for tubeless. The Mukluk is down to 26.9 lbs now. Will be about a half pound lighter in winter too when I switch the tires from Knards to my lightweight studded Dillingers.


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here they are harvesting some Gnar! Only time for a quick 5 mile loop but they ride great. Definitely accelerate better then my dually stans combo and the added volume is a plus.


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

so, if running these tubeless what valves do people use

anyone found / used a schrader valve and drilled them out for it to fit?


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

cozz said:


> anyone found / used a schrader valve and drilled them out for it to fit?


Don't... don't do that.

Any tubeless presta valve with a removable core will work. You can even cut a presta valve out of a punctured tube and use that, as long as it's long enough and has a removable core. Even if it doesn't, though that makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

why in the hell would you want to use a schraeder valve, anyway?


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> why in the hell would you want to use a schraeder valve, anyway?


I don't understand why anyone would want to use a presta valve.


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

alphazz said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to use a presta valve.


* self sealing - no cap to lose (the cap they come with is just to prevent punctures during shipping
* smaller hole - stronger rim
* removable center core for faster air flow for seating tubeless tires
* can inject sealant through the valve without breaking the bead if you remove the core 
* threaded body means you can tighten the valve core against the rim - I don't know how you'd even do this with Schrader
* lighter?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Ya know, not all schrader are created equal:

949 Racing black anodized aluminum valve










Self sealing, check - spring loaded in fact, and no fiddly rod to bend

Removable center core, check - and significantly larger for adding chunkulated sealant w/o breaking a bead

Threaded body with nut to clamp down on rim, check.

Bigger body diameter and hole in rim? Yes.

Lighter than a standard presta stem? Yes.


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

mainly due to the fact ive got a good tyre pressure guage that works on them


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

Well ****, that 949 looks nice.

I say go fer it.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*joe's tubeless system. Anyone try this?*


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

wadester said:


> Ya know, not all schrader are created equal:
> 
> 949 Racing black anodized aluminum valve
> 
> ...


Long enough?.....check?


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

I use the american classic valves,good seal and light


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

wadester said:


> Ya know, not all schrader are created equal:
> 
> 949 Racing black anodized aluminum valve
> 
> ...


Those are nice!
Added bonus...
"Laser etched 949 logo reputed to be worth 3hp, no really." That's a lot on a bike!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

hirschmj said:


> * self sealing - no cap to lose (the cap they come with is just to prevent punctures during shipping
> * smaller hole - stronger rim
> * removable center core for faster air flow for seating tubeless tires
> * can inject sealant through the valve without breaking the bead if you remove the core
> ...


How is "self sealing" a quality? They will need to be tightened or you will loose air. Schrader valves "self seal"/shut without any needed action.

"Smaller hole equals stronger rim"? Do you realize that the difference is very small?

"Removeable center core ..."? All schrader valve cores can be removed which cannot be said about presta valves.

"Threaded body"? Schrader and presta valves both come either way. A threaded schrader valve is much sturdier than the presta valves.

"Lighter"? As others will point out, the alloy 949 racing valve is lighter than nearly any presta valve.

Bottom line:

With a schrader valve, the stem is much sturdier. I've seen way too many presta valves broken during winter riding and races. The schrader valve tightens down on the rim better and has more surface area which helps when using a hand pump at really cold temps.

The core can be removed and the larger hole allows for better air flow when inflating ghetto tubeless setups and is easier to install sealant with.

When using the 949 stems, they as light or lighter than most presta valves.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I just hooked up ghetto tubeless on my rear rim (as a test) in just a few minutes. This after literally a couple days of trying to get foam methods to work last winter. F-that, ghetto FTW (and for the ease).


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Installed, they look good, work well, and are very light.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

If light isn't your thing, motorcycle tubeless valves work very well and are tough.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Jayem said:


> I just hooked up ghetto tubeless on my rear rim (as a test) in just a few minutes. This after literally a couple days of trying to get foam methods to work last winter. F-that, ghetto FTW (and for the ease).


Everyone seems to have different experiences. I have set up a lot of different wheels tubeless with foam and Gorilla tape and they have worked well. For me, the only test that means anything is riding at less than 2 psi at well below zero.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

What spoke length is best for the 65mm (3mm offset) rims and Hope Fatsno hubs - 135mm F, 170mm R?


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Those 949's look too short for the Nextie 90mm rims, no?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

aizu1 said:


> What spoke length is best for the 65mm (3mm offset) rims and Hope Fatsno hubs - 135mm F, 170mm R?


Email Nextie on that.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

RockyJo1 said:


> Email Nextie on that.


Did that. Waiting for a reply. Also I did the calculation on Freespoke and DT Swiss sites. Got between 248.6 and 250.7mm. I'm hoping to get some hands-on experience before ordering spokes.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

alphazz said:


> If light isn't your thing, motorcycle tubeless valves work very well and are tough.


How much of a b¡tch was it getting your Turnagain FR80s set up tubeless with Bud and Lou? I take it you had to go with the closed-cell foam and tape buildup in the middle of the rim?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Can we please keep this thread on topic, ie. Nextie rims? Those 949 valves look cool and all, but they don't look like they will work on the Nextie rims, not long enough. I didn't check to see if they offer longer ones though. I'm using WTB aluminum presta valves as recommended by MC. Super light, seal really well, removable core, and they're red! Oh, and I don't have to drill out my rims.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

aizu1 said:


> Did that. Waiting for a reply. Also I did the calculation on Freespoke and DT Swiss sites. Got between 248.6 and 250.7mm. I'm hoping to get some hands-on experience before ordering spokes.


This is with a 135 15 mm thu axle front HopeHope hub , if you lace the wheels 3 cross, for front wheel, you could use 32pcs 248mm spokes. That was from Nextie. My back is 190 mm. For rear wheel, you could use 16pcs 250mm and 16pcs 251mm spokes.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

What length WTB valves are you using on your jungle fox/29+ wheelset?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Can we please keep this thread on topic, ie. Nextie rims? Those 949 valves look cool and all, but they don't look like they will work on the Nextie rims, not long enough. I didn't check to see if they offer longer ones though. I'm using WTB aluminum presta valves as recommended by MC. Super light, seal really well, removable core, and they're red! Oh, and I don't have to drill out my rims.


Ok, so on topic - please tell me how long a stem must be used on a Nextie? Distance from inner to outer surface? Or how much stem exposed vs a new one. Thanks. I'm looking for a spare 949 to measure for comparison.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

tri-tele said:


> What length WTB valves are you using on your jungle fox/29+ wheelset?


I have no idea! Mike delivered mine with the valves installed. After looking them up, it looks like they come in 2 lengths, 34mm and 46mm. I am pretty sure they are the 46mm ones as there is a good amount of valve exposed. Sorry, but I am not pulling my wheels apart to measure!


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Brian says this on FB. 

"Nextie Bike We used to test with Stan's Notubes tubeless valve stem, length 35mm. The thickness of two walls is 20mm. I guess a valve stem over 30mm length will work. - Brian Hsia"


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Stan's valves are what I used and they work great. Also used 25mm Stan's tape to seal the spoke holes.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

For those waiting for a reply from Nextie for whatever reason, there is a national holiday in China from 1-5 October. This was from their FB page.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

On topic - 90s are fat. Very impressed with the quality and light weight of the rim.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

nlongfx said:


> Stan's valves are what I used and they work great. Also used 25mm Stan's tape to seal the spoke holes.


Same setup here. So far so good.


----------



## jleebo (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone built the 65mm up with offset for a Pugsley or Lefty? I'd like to do a Lefty build. thx!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jleebo said:


> Has anyone built the 65mm up with offset for a Pugsley or Lefty? I'd like to do a Lefty build. thx!


I think Shark had one built for a Lefty.


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone know why you would use a Jungle fox over a snow fox? Looks like the snow fox double wall is shallower than the Jungle fox. Guess you could use a shorter stem, same weight though and inner dimension.

Maybe if you just want a different look?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

jleebo said:


> Has anyone built the 65mm up with offset for a Pugsley or Lefty? I'd like to do a Lefty build. thx!


Yes, it's great so far, few weeks riding on it.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good, are they 65mm inside or outside? Did you weigh them? Looks like 36º is that just an illusion?



Shark said:


> Yes, it's great so far, few weeks riding on it.
> View attachment 929690
> View attachment 929691


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

shoo said:


> Looks good, are they 65mm inside or outside? Did you weigh them? Looks like 36º is that just an illusion?


I honestly did not measure or weight them. I believe other guys have put the rim on a scale and most were right around 500 - 520 I think. Paired with a P321 lefty hub & *light* hudu's I'm happy with the weight.

36º?
I haven't had my coffee yet....dunno what you are asking here lol.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Shark. 
Thanks for the info. Just curiosity on my part. I was referring to spoke count. In the lefty picture the spokes looked close together but I counted them and it was only 32º

Cheers! 


Shark said:


> I honestly did not measure or weight them. I believe other guys have put the rim on a scale and most were right around 500 - 520 I think. Paired with a P321 lefty hub & *light* hudu's I'm happy with the weight.
> 
> 36º?
> I haven't had my coffee yet....dunno what you are asking here lol.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Shark, how did you manage the offset? is it just dished? have you had any issues keeping them true?


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

hi all, been recommended to go for nextie rims ...do look good! ....anyone know what size the 65mm version can take? ...site says upto 25 psi and 3" plus so does then mean a 4.8" tyre is viable?? (sorry if this has been asked, have skimmed the thread but didnt see anything?)

cheers


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

would have thought so
you can put a 4.8 on a 65 mm marge lite


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

Raced my jungle foxes this weekend in a 12hr cross country type race. Im pretty happy with them they do seem to flex a little more then I though they would. I did build them to around 120kgh so I may increase tension a little. I am comparing this to a 650b derby wheelset built on i9 enduro hubs with straight pull spokes tensioned to 120kgh as well. I am also happy that my novatec factor hubs didnt explode or have any issues either. The foxs stayed true and didnt give me any issues. They have been flawless with the tubless setup as well. Overall great experience so far.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

It's been a few weeks since I went tubeless on the 26x90 nexties. So far so good. Stans valves and one layer of 25mm stans yellow tape did the trick. Seriously, nothing else was required!

I'm not convinced that it doesn't lose a tiny bit of pressure over long periods of time. But it is good enough that I can't tell for sure.

If it fails at some point in the future, i'll make sure to report back with an update.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

shoo said:


> Thanks Shark.
> Thanks for the info. Just curiosity on my part. I was referring to spoke count. In the lefty picture the spokes looked close together but I counted them and it was only 32º
> 
> Cheers!


Just some minor semantics here...

*º* is spoken as *degrees*, and serves no purpose in determining spoke count unless you are measuring the arc between the spokes.

32 spoke wheels are at a spacing of 11.25º, 36 spoke wheels are at a spacing of 10º.

Just saving future confusion.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

andy586 said:


> hi all, been recommended to go for nextie rims ...do look good! ....anyone know what size the 65mm version can take? ...site says upto 25 psi and 3" plus so does then mean a 4.8" tyre is viable?? (sorry if this has been asked, have skimmed the thread but didnt see anything?)
> 
> cheers


A mate here is running Buds on 65mm Nexties, same as cozz said... no difference to what you run on Marge Lites.

They make for a nice trail setup as the 65mm rim creeps the tread up around the sidewall further, rounding the tyre, but once you go 90mm its a point of no return, I can't bring myself to go back to 65mm... just doesnt feel fat anymore :eekster:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Gigantic said:


> Shark, how did you manage the offset? is it just dished? have you had any issues keeping them true?


Yeah, mikesee just dished it I believe. It was a bit close for comfort when I first mounted the tire, so I adjusted 1/2 turn on the nipples to get it slightly farther from the fork leg. I've beat on it pretty good (super chunky stuff today!) And it's held up great.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

dfiler said:


> It's been a few weeks since I went tubeless on the 26x90 nexties. So far so good. Stans valves and one layer of 25mm stans yellow tape did the trick. Seriously, nothing else was required!...


Stoked to read this. How much sealant did you use? I know you wrote nothing else other than tape & valves was required but you must have used some sealant? Type and amount?

Thanks


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Shark said:


> Yeah, mikesee just dished it I believe. It was a bit close for comfort when I first mounted the tire, so I adjusted 1/2 turn on the nipples to get it slightly farther from the fork leg. I've beat on it pretty good (super chunky stuff today!) And it's held up great.


sweet! i'm stoked to see that they're an option for offset builds.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

radair said:


> Stoked to read this. How much sealant did you use? I know you wrote nothing else other than tape & valves was required but you must have used some sealant? Type and amount?
> 
> Thanks


Oh yeah, and sealant. 

I think it was around 4oz per wheel, stans. And then I added 2 more oz recently for insurance. Bud and lou fit so tightly onto the 90mm rims that they sealed almost instantly. Burping or accidentally unseating the tire is an impossibility so really the sealant is just for punctures.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Gigantic said:


> sweet! i'm stoked to see that they're an option for offset builds.


I only have a hudu on it and there's no room for a larger tire, FYI. I'm not a wheel builder so I don't know how much you can safely dish a wheel...


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Spoke lengths for Nextie 90mm rims with Industry 9 Torch 135mm and 190mm hubs?

Freespoke gives following lengths by using the supplied ERD and 3mm spoke bed offset.
Front: 243.9 248.5
Rear: 248.8 245.1


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

built a set for a friend 
I was really impressed with the quality :thumbsup:
1850 grams of awsome


----------



## VQuick (May 14, 2013)

icdesign said:


> For those of you on the 40mm wagon. I built mine up and found the ERD to be closer to 544 than 547 as specified by Brian. I had just enough to work with with my spokes but was close!!
> 
> Profile of rim seems to be a bit different than the sample image provided by Brian as well. but looks descent to me!


Thanks for the info. It looks like the hookless 40 mm 650b page shows an ERD of 545.6mm. So maybe they updated it. Also, did you use standard 12 mm nipples? Nextie lists 14 and 16 mm as the spoke length...

My pair just shipped today, pretty excited to get them built!


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Reading your posts with interest as I have a pair on their way to me. Are you running knards? How much flex? I am surprised at the weigh of these. Given that Derby rims are not much lighter, I was wondering how stout the Nextie rims are. I'm just getting a bit tired of the weight of rabbit holes set up tubeless.



silver2ks4 said:


> Raced my jungle foxes this weekend in a 12hr cross country type race. Im pretty happy with them they do seem to flex a little more then I though they would. I did build them to around 120kgh so I may increase tension a little. I am comparing this to a 650b derby wheelset built on i9 enduro hubs with straight pull spokes tensioned to 120kgh as well. I am also happy that my novatec factor hubs didnt explode or have any issues either. The foxs stayed true and didnt give me any issues. They have been flawless with the tubless setup as well. Overall great experience so far.


----------



## dosbugs (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been a while since I shared anything&#8230;
I just got and built up my Nextie 90s and have to say I very impressed with quality!
I was not wild about ordering internationally but the whole process went very well and crew at Nextie really went out of their way keep me informed during the process. 
The ride quality compared to my RDs, well no comparison. The wheels feel more like a normal mountain bike. I think my complete front wheel weighed 1049grams, compared to an old Chopper USA 100mm rim alone that suffered from heavy drillium weighted 1012grams.
Setting up the rims tubeless was a non-issue with the valve core out and a hand pump my nine year old daughter did one for me. The tire beads lock into the rim very tight, I can't imagine the tire slipping on the rim. As note previous in the thread unseating the tire is best done placing the wheel flat on the floor the stepping the side wall.


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

chunkylover53 said:


> Reading your posts with interest as I have a pair on their way to me. Are you running knards? How much flex? I am surprised at the weigh of these. Given that Derby rims are not much lighter, I was wondering how stout the Nextie rims are. I'm just getting a bit tired of the weight of rabbit holes set up tubeless.


I have retensioned the wheels since the race and the flex is pretty much gone now. I had them tensioned to 120kgf initially and i could see the front wheel flex during out of the saddle climbing and would get some tire buzz on the sides of my fox fork. Now at around 140kgf (150 is max per nextie) the wheels are much stiffer. I am running 120tpi knards.

My derbys are 650b. Comparing them to nexties the derbys are more refined. The finish on the them inside and out is higher quality. I like that the derbys hookless rim wall is a full 3mm thick and the bead locking lump is more pronounced then the nextie but derby doesn't make 50mm 29er rim yet. So far the nexties have been plenty stout though. I am starting to treat them like stepchildren so time will tell.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

dosbugs said:


> It's been a while since I shared anything&#8230;
> I just got and built up my Nextie 90s and have to say I very impressed with quality!
> I was not wild about ordering internationally but the whole process went very well and crew at Nextie really went out of their way keep me informed during the process.
> The ride quality compared to my RDs, well no comparison. The wheels feel more like a normal mountain bike. I think my complete front wheel weighed 1049grams, compared to an old Chopper USA 100mm rim alone that suffered from heavy drillium weighted 1012grams.
> ...


Wow I love the gloss with silver lettering!!


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I'll try a similar tension when building them up. The Derbys are well made and tough (I run the 29 version), so I did wonder about the Nexties being so close in weight but 15mm wider.



silver2ks4 said:


> I have retensioned the wheels since the race and the flex is pretty much gone now. I had them tensioned to 120kgf initially and i could see the front wheel flex during out of the saddle climbing and would get some tire buzz on the sides of my fox fork. Now at around 140kgf (150 is max per nextie) the wheels are much stiffer. I am running 120tpi knards.
> 
> My derbys are 650b. Comparing them to nexties the derbys are more refined. The finish on the them inside and out is higher quality. I like that the derbys hookless rim wall is a full 3mm thick and the bead locking lump is more pronounced then the nextie but derby doesn't make 50mm 29er rim yet. So far the nexties have been plenty stout though. I am starting to treat them like stepchildren so time will tell.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

that tension seems incredibly high….ive built some enve rims and some derby rims and cant imagine putting that much tension in….interesting!….


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

dRjOn said:


> that tension seems incredibly high&#8230;.ive built some enve rims and some derby rims and cant imagine putting that much tension in&#8230;.interesting!&#8230;.


I agree. my derbys are built to 110.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

hey all...I ordered some 90mm Nextie rims...is there a consensus on valve stem and rim tape for tubeless set up?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Whatever valves fit, I'm running 35mm WTB brass, the void is 20mm so I have a stumpy 15mm poking out... it still works but the 46mm versions would be better.

YMMV but I would stay clear of alu valve stems, I have personally broken 2 while pumping a tyre up, this results in catastrophic failure of your tubeless setup. Tube in to ride home.
The bike forums are rife with threads on broken alu tubeless valves, stick to brass for reliability IMO.

Tape, any tape seems to be the go, from 25mm filament tape that I use to regular stans yellow/blue tape. 

These rims are a no hassle tubeless conversion... just received set #3 for a little project in the works


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Whatever valves fit, I'm running 35mm WTB brass, the void is 20mm so I have a stumpy 15mm poking out... it still works but the 46mm versions would be better.
> 
> YMMV but I would stay clear of alu valve stems, I have personally broken 2 while pumping a tyre up, this results in catastrophic failure of your tubeless setup. Tube in to ride home.
> The bike forums are rife with threads on broken alu tubeless valves, stick to brass for reliability IMO.
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Can someone who has built a 190mm fatsno on 90mm Nextie cast their eye over my spoke calcs ?

I have built 2 sets of 135/170 with 244mm all round but the 190mm rear is needing different spokes.

Anyone use different sized spokes to the calculated value below ?

Thanks !


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i am not into the wheel building much, but does that calc account for spoke hole offset on the rims?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

No, but its only 3mm sideways.

I've built 2 sets already using 244's (and this calculator), just need someone to eyeball the measurements on the 190mm hub and spokes to see if they are correct.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

i'd like to order spokes ahead of time too, anyone build with 90mm and Sarma 150/197 hubs?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

ozzybmx said:


> No, but its only 3mm sideways.
> 
> I've built 2 sets already using 244's (and this calculator), just need someone to eyeball the measurements on the 190mm hub and spokes to see if they are correct.


I think you've got it, Ozzy. My hubs were Borealis but the flange diameter and width of flange to center are pretty close to yours. I used 245 for front spokes and 249/245mm for rear and they seemed to be fine. I've used Damon Rinard's calculator for many years without fail (it is basic geometry, after all) and verified with a couple on-line sources.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Those gloss rims above look great! I think I made a mistake getting the matte finish....doh!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Shark said:


> Those gloss rims above look great! I think I made a mistake getting the matte finish....doh!


I certainly did with the greenies, my matte yellow wheels are 100% still but the green paint was not UV stabilized, seems the strong Aussie sun killed the bling... and were only half way through Spring, they would have been pure white by summer.

Being looked after by Nextie but I could have done without the hassle as Im a bit time deficient at the moment. Actually liked those green wheels too 

Apparently a gloss coat would have saved the paint... though the speed of the UV damage over 4 months considering we were in winter and the bike is only outside when being used, I reckon it maybe had less than 100hrs in the sun.

Rims have gone pastel green with patches of white, they could be rubbed down and repainted a different colour, maybe gloss coated over raw carbon.

Not so good, tired and faded after 4 months.


Former "in yer face" green...


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

That's sad to see. But neon colors usually has a disadvantage. My job sells helmets with neon colors, and they fade in the sun as well. Problem is supposed to be chemicals that are not allowed to use/banned, is what would have kept the color nice.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know if they have that legislation in China... If they had any idea this would happen, they wouldn't have painted them matte. 

I see a few others with the same green only it has a clear coat over it, hopefully they do alright in the sun.

I seen they were fading slightly and didn't mind but 10 days in the Desert and they are now on the brink of turning white.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> ...but 10 days in the Desert and they are now on the brink of turning white.


Look on it as a badge of honour.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll put a sticker on them explaining the "Desert heat killed my blingness", turned them from a Fully Sik Fluro to Laura Ashley Pastel Green


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

[/

Reminds me of an old Fender Stratocaster
I can hear the the surf music now
You'll be the grooviest guy on the beach, quick, spray some clear on your hard earned wheels!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy74 said:


> You'll be the grooviest guy on the beach, quick, spray some clear on your hard earned wheels!!!


Retired immediately Andy74... got another set here to run. Got a new set to build for the PFP (Plastic Fatty Project), these ones will be unlaced, stripped and resprayed. Dont have the time at the moment but will happen soon(ish)


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

*first step*





















just waiting on the rims..


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

You missed one angle


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

bdundee said:


> You missed one angle


Black and gray, to match the RM blizzard, paired with the Sarma hubs above.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Rear wheel is built!.... Just need a frame that fits now....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Now that I think about it, I should have gotten these instead of the LB fat rims and made them paint in big blue letters (on black) "PFD" 3x on each side.


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

anyone built on the 65mm rims with hope fat hubs, and know their spoke lengths.... or time to get the calculator out ?  tried contacting nextie, with no response ....


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Shhhhh!!! We don't want to tell the lower 48'ers about our personal flotation devices we have up here!!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

andy586 said:


> anyone built on the 65mm rims with hope fat hubs, and know their spoke lengths.... or time to get the calculator out ?  tried contacting nextie, with no response ....


The ERD (effective rim diameter) off their website is 515. Spoke offset is either 0 or 3 depending on the rim you order. Those numbers and the numbers from Hope plugged into Freespoke and you should be good to go.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

andy586 said:


> anyone built on the 65mm rims with hope fat hubs, and know their spoke lengths.... or time to get the calculator out ?  tried contacting nextie, with no response ....


I got a reply back from Nextie. This what they said -

Front wheel: 16pcs 248.1mm left side, 16pcs 248.9mm right side

Rear wheel: 16pcs 249.9mm left size, 16pcs 248.6mm right side.

We suggest you use 14mm length nipples for this length.

If you use 16mm length nipples, the spokes lengths are suggested 1mm shorter, it's better if you could ask your wheel builder.


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

My latest build with Nextie 65MM rims with GC 4.6 tires. Custom Quiring frame. Mikesee built the rims for me:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Steve Balogh said:


> My latest build with Nextie 65MM rims with GC 4.6 tires. Custom Quiring frame. Mikesee built the rims for me:


Looks great Steve! I put in an order yesterday for the 65mm Black Eagle rims with center drilling. Did you guys/gals that got the 65mm rims go with the center or offset? Wondering if I should have done the offset or not.

Now I need to buy spokes. I've never built up carbon rims before (but I have >50 aluminum rim wheelbuilds under my belt), so I have a few questions:

Do I need nipples longer than the standard 12mm ones?
Do I need some sort of washer to go underneath the nipple?
Are there any other considerations when building up carbon rims compared to aluminum ones?

I used Freespoke to calculate the following spoke lengths, and wondered if someone can let me know if they are way off or sound right 









Final question (for now): how long did it take to get it from the day you ordered the rims?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Drevil, You input spoke hole diameter of 4 on the hub input section. I think that is the rim hole dia. Hub would be more like 2.5?


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Think offset is better.i have center on mine,not so good angle on some of the spokes.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Drevil said:


> Looks great Steve! I put in an order yesterday for the 65mm Black Eagle rims with center drilling. Did you guys/gals that got the 65mm rims go with the center or offset? Wondering if I should have done the offset or not.
> 
> Now I need to buy spokes. I've never built up carbon rims before (but I have >50 aluminum rim wheelbuilds under my belt), so I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


I went with the Nextie 90 (only 3 mm offset) so I can't answer your specific questions about the 65s but can offer you this:
- I used 14 mm brass nips but it looks like 12 mm would work fine.
- No washers needed
- I have less experience than you and was a little concerned about carbon so I bought a Park tensiometer. It enabled me to really dial in the tension but the reality is these were the easiest wheels I've ever built. They are so stiff that there was virtually no truing and even when stress relieving it felt like I was doing nothing to them. I have at least a dozen rides on New England roots & rocks and they are solid as day 1. Great wheels.
- Mine was about 2 weeks from order to delivery.

Congrats, you will love them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have 65mm on 150/177 Hopes. I got center drilled. mikesee built them. Some of the spokes have kinda ugly angles out of the holes. Just a few. I asked mikesee about that, and he said his offset rims are the exact same way. He feels like Nextie ought to tweak their offset drilling some with these rims to relieve the angle on the spokes.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Drevil said:


> I put in an order yesterday for the 65mm Black Eagle rims .....


Damn. Looking to place similar order. We could have split shipping.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

sryanak said:


> Drevil, You input spoke hole diameter of 4 on the hub input section. I think that is the rim hole dia. Hub would be more like 2.5?


Thanks for catching that sir! You're absolutely right, and it does change things slightly.










radair said:


> I went with the Nextie 90 (only 3 mm offset) so I can't answer your specific questions about the 65s but can offer you this:
> - I used 14 mm brass nips but it looks like 12 mm would work fine.
> - No washers needed
> - I have less experience than you and was a little concerned about carbon so I bought a Park tensiometer. It enabled me to really dial in the tension but the reality is these were the easiest wheels I've ever built. They are so stiff that there was virtually no truing and even when stress relieving it felt like I was doing nothing to them. I have at least a dozen rides on New England roots & rocks and they are solid as day 1. Great wheels.
> ...


Thanks for the help and advice. Unless I hear from anyone else, I'll try the 12mm. Yup, I have a tensiometer and always use it.



bme107 said:


> Damn. Looking to place similar order. We could have split shipping.


Ah, if I knew, I definitely would've pinged you!



NateHawk said:


> I have 65mm on 150/177 Hopes. I got center drilled. mikesee built them. Some of the spokes have kinda ugly angles out of the holes. Just a few. I asked mikesee about that, and he said his offset rims are the exact same way. He feels like Nextie ought to tweak their offset drilling some with these rims to relieve the angle on the spokes.


Thanks for sharing that. I'm wondering if I should try to contact them and getting the 3mm offset ones instead. However, I'm scared of screwing up the order... Anyone ever try to edit their order with Nextie after paying for it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Brian at nextie is great to work with. Just contact nextie and ask. Wouldn't hurt


----------



## SpeedyReady (Sep 10, 2014)

aizu1 said:


> I got a reply back from Nextie. This what they said -
> 
> Front wheel: 16pcs 248.1mm left side, 16pcs 248.9mm right side
> 
> ...


Mine where build as above,they are spot on


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with Morten, offset should be a little better regarding some angles out of the rim.
For 65s and Hope 135/177, I used 14mm nipples as recommended by Brian and 248mm DT spokes.

My shipping time wasn't exactly benchmark since both Vienna and Klagenfurt had my phone number and they wouldn't even attempt to delivery before calling me first. Such BS. I had track them after I noticed they were sitting TNT for days.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks good Steve ! Got a very similar looking set here only mine are 90's again. Been waiting nearly 4 weeks on the hubs, spokes arrive weeks ago.


----------



## couchman (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone talked to Brian at Nextie recently? We exchanged a couple of emails, i got a quote on a built up set of wheels, and I told him lets go ahead, but it's been days and no reply.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

It seams like the Chinese are on holiday every couple of hours, so it might help to google their calendar to see which holiday they might be on.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just rec'd an email on Friday from Maxwell at Nextie. So someone was working.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Looks good Steve ! Got a very similar looking set here only mine are 90's again. Been waiting nearly 4 weeks on the hubs, spokes arrive weeks ago.


Thanks! My first ride was the Iceman Race yesterday - 31 miles of mud. Found out the hard way that Nexties have the added bonus of being excellent mud shedders. Side note for you: At the Iceman vendor expo I picked up the new Bontrager flash pump. Give it around 35 pumps to charge the cylinder, hook up the hose and hit the button and a tubeless fat setup instantly pops the tire into place. Got a demonstration from the Trek rep on a tire setup fatter than mine. Might be handy for your next Simpson race, no air compressor required. What's always hampered my tubeless attempts has been my tiny air compressor, poops out after a full tank and takes forever to fill up. Now I will not need it, and I was just about to start looking for a new one.

The ride was fantastic, never missed a line which was tricky in all that mud. I fried my legs on the last big climb which took a lot out of me for the last 5 miles. Looking forward to riding some proper dry land and beach.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Ah, if I knew, I definitely would've pinged you!


If you hear any local rumblings of an order let me know at the Global ride.


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

couchman said:


> Has anyone talked to Brian at Nextie recently? We exchanged a couple of emails, i got a quote on a built up set of wheels, and I told him lets go ahead, but it's been days and no reply.


Brian was away on business. should be back on line now


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

aizu1 said:


> I just rec'd an email on Friday from Maxwell at Nextie. So someone was working.


I got a response to my inquiry, i.e., a request to change my order from center-drilled to offset-drilled. Brian acknowledged they could do it :thumbsup:


bme107 said:


> If you hear any local rumblings of an order let me know at the Global ride.


Come on out and you can ask people yourself 


aizu1 said:


> I agree with Morten, offset should be a little better regarding some angles out of the rim.
> For 65s and Hope 135/177, I used 14mm nipples as recommended by Brian and 248mm DT spokes.
> 
> My shipping time wasn't exactly benchmark since both Vienna and Klagenfurt had my phone number and they wouldn't even attempt to delivery before calling me first. Such BS. I had track them after I noticed they were sitting TNT for days.


This will be the exact setup I'll be using, assuming you are 3x as well. So this length worked well?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got my Husker Du tires yesterday, so I decided to go ahead and install them on my wheels. That way, I can just bolt everything together on the bike when the frame arrives and go ride.

Whew, these Nextie rims are definitely not UST, that's for sure. It took some work to get them seated and sealed.

I used a tube to get the bead seated and the tires stretched a bit. Then I pulled the tube out and used a compressor to seat the bead (after removing the tube). The real work was getting the sealant in and sealing the bead so the tires would hold pressure. These things use a ton of sealant. I'm definitely going to be making a jug of homebrew sealant at the rate I'll be using it now that I've got 3 bikes in the house set up tubeless (one of them being a fattie).

I had to put air in, do the "Stan's shake" so the sealant would get into the gaps leaking air, put more in, shake, more air, shake, etc. My shoulders are still a bit sore from all the shaking last night. And of course, sealant spattered all over the basement floor. I'm amazed that none of it wound up on me. Eventually, I managed to get them holding air, and they held overnight, so I'm pleased. Now I see what folks have been talking about, saying they put a bit of latex on the bead. Next time I install tires, I suppose I'll see about painting some sealant on the bead shelf and lip of the rim to see if that helps ease things along.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> Got my Husker Du tires yesterday, so I decided to go ahead and install them on my wheels. That way, I can just bolt everything together on the bike when the frame arrives and go ride.
> 
> Whew, these Nextie rims are definitely not UST, that's for sure. It took some work to get them seated and sealed.
> 
> ...


My last set of Husker Du's came with a lot of warnings not to be used for tubeless applications. Doesn't surprise me, my first set has one tire that the bead expanded. When deflating both with tubes installed, the bad one will unseat off the rim while the good one stays tight. I had no problems setting up the Spec GC's with a proper air compressor. I see a lot of people doing OK with tubeless Hu Du's, and I could probably set up the other three I have OK, but the problem one no way.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with Steve, I think has more to do with the HD's than the rims. I've seen the same thing on this end.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting, I thought the popularity of these rims was the ease of tubeless. 


Pedaling


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rjedoaks said:


> Interesting, I thought the popularity of these rims was the ease of tubeless.
> 
> Pedaling


The RIMS were easy. Just a wrap of stans tape and they're good to go. Interesting to hear about the HuDu's being the culprit. They were my 2nd choice tires (I wanted the 120TPI FatBNimbles). I'll see how these go long term. Guess I ought to pick up a few tubes I can toss in there in case of trouble.


----------



## VQuick (May 14, 2013)

On my Nextie 40 mm hookless 27.5 (non-fat bike) rims I had no major problems setting up tubeless. Unlike my favorite tubeless rim/tire system, WTB TCS, these did require putting a tube in and inflating it to seat the beads. Then I popped out one bead and removed the tube. Put the valve in and then the second bead back in. With my regular floor pump I was able to seat it easily. Pump to 40 psi then deflate. Remove valve core and injected 100 mL of Stans using a syringe and tube. Replace core and inflate to 40, do the shaky dance. The next day you reduce pressure as desired and ride. No sealant mess, and I'm pretty confident that I won't have to use a tube to seat the beads ever again--they are locked nice and tight. BTW these are tubeless ready Schwalbe Nobby Nics.

I have never used an air compressor to inflate tubeless tires, and I don't think I'd trust any setup that didn't hold air without sealant. But things may be different for fat bike applications given the super low pressure the tire needs to hold.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

NateHawk said:


> Got my Husker Du tires yesterday, so I decided to go ahead and install them on my wheels. That way, I can just bolt everything together on the bike when the frame arrives and go ride.
> 
> Whew, these Nextie rims are definitely not UST, that's for sure. It took some work to get them seated and sealed.


If you aren't using UST tires, or even TLR tires (HD's are neither) then you (we) have to accept that there will be some hassle involved in getting them to seal.

I think they're among the easiest rims out there to get the beads set on, even/only using a floor pump. The trick is simply to pull the tire beads 'up' out of the channel until they won't come up any higher, then spray a teeny bit of soapy water between the rim and tire. Works every time.

From there, expect lots of shaking and leaning to get the sealant to fill every pinhole in the tire.

I hope to never have to find out, but I think I could probably air these up trailside with a mini pump.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

I use about 50 ml i each wheel With the hudus,and is has been flawless .used a hose to get the bead seated at one side,used Only a floorpump.but is important to take a ride right after.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

mortenste said:


> I use about 50 ml i each wheel With the hudus,andre ikke har byen flaskens.used a hode to get the blad settes at noe side,used Only av floorpump.but is important to take a ride right after.


Translation please


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Hehe fixed


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mikesee said:


> If you aren't using UST tires, or even TLR tires (HD's are neither) then you (we) have to accept that there will be some hassle involved in getting them to seal.
> 
> I think they're among the easiest rims out there to get the beads set on, even/only using a floor pump. The trick is simply to pull the tire beads 'up' out of the channel until they won't come up any higher, then spray a teeny bit of soapy water between the rim and tire. Works every time.
> 
> ...


I've been using TLR tires on UST rims for the past several years and have forgotten how much more work it is to get regular tires sealed up. Also, this is my first go with mounting tires on fatbike rims, and my first go at installing tires on hookless rims. I definitely have some stuff to learn. I thought I made it apparent that because I'm used to UST, this is procedure is new to me.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

NateHawk said:


> I've been using TLR tires on UST rims for the past several years and have forgotten how much more work it is to get regular tires sealed up. Also, this is my first go with mounting tires on fatbike rims, and my first go at installing tires on hookless rims. I definitely have some stuff to learn. I thought I made it apparent that because I'm used to UST, this is procedure is new to me.


I was more putting it out there for general consumption, not so much singling you out. We _all_ forget, until the day we're forced to remember.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mikesee said:


> I was more putting it out there for general consumption, not so much singling you out. We _all_ forget, until the day we're forced to remember.


I was trying your "pull the beads of the tires until they're close to the rims" trick to try to get them to seat, and even with 3 shop dudes wrestling with the tire, we weren't making that happen. I think I probably tried that in various configurations for an hour before giving up on that method and seating the tire with a toob. The only major thing I didn't do was use soap, but in my case it wouldn't have made a difference. I just wasn't even able to get the beads close enough to the rim around enough of the circumference to be close. I was certainly thinking about soap, though.

I tried searching youtube for vids illustrating techniques for seating tires on these rims and didn't turn up what I wanted. Lots of vids of people doing tubeless setups on drilled alu rims.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

You could try the Tire Bazooka





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

did you try wrapping a ratchet strap around the tire to push the beads in?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

NateHawk said:


> I was trying your "pull the beads of the tires until they're close to the rims" trick to try to get them to seat, and even with 3 shop dudes wrestling with the tire, we weren't making that happen. I think I probably tried that in various configurations for an hour before giving up on that method and seating the tire with a toob. The only major thing I didn't do was use soap, but in my case it wouldn't have made a difference. I just wasn't even able to get the beads close enough to the rim around enough of the circumference to be close. I was certainly thinking about soap, though.
> 
> I tried searching youtube for vids illustrating techniques for seating tires on these rims and didn't turn up what I wanted. Lots of vids of people doing tubeless setups on drilled alu rims.


What was the average IQ of the 3 shop dudes?



Betting the difference is that I haven't done this with HD's. The other tires I've installed on these rims (Bud, Lou, Snowshoe, Sterling, Nate) have all been plug and play, like they were designed for each other.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The HuDus are very pliable and that did make them tough to work with.

I was one of the 3 shop dudes. The other two are no slouches. We did not have a good strap to put around the tire but we ;did have a rim strip we tried. It wasn't good enough.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

NateHawk said:


> The HuDus are very pliable and that did make them tough to work with.
> 
> I was one of the 3 shop dudes. The other two are no slouches. We did not have a good strap to put around the tire but we ;did have a rim strip we tried. It wasn't good enough.


For the record, I placed a 'smiley' after my IQ comment, so that you'd know I was merely poking fun.

Many of the most creative, inventive problem solvers I know wear an apron and spin metric allen wrenches for a living...


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the soapy water may have helped to lubricate things enough to allow the tire to slide over. That is why EVERY tire shop applies soapy water before setting the bead. 

Even my wife knows you should never go in dry.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

That is why I use uncle d!cks bead slip.


----------



## jleebo (Apr 25, 2009)

*Needed a Bluto*

That meant a new front hub, which naturally means carbon hoops...








Went tubeless w/ existing HuDus. Gorilla tape cuz it's what I had and then got the hookless rim and tire bead wet w/ Stan's. A compressor to seat and first ride today. All good so far!


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

*I like your logic*



jleebo said:


> That meant a new front hub, which naturally means carbon hoops...
> View attachment 938489
> 
> 
> Went tubeless w/ existing HuDus. Gorilla tape cuz it's what I had and then got the hookless rim and tire bead wet w/ Stan's. A compressor to seat and first ride today. All good so far!


New fork = dope crabon wheelz.
well done sir.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Same here with the HUDU, especially a brand new one that doesn't want to hold a perfect shape yet.....
Much easier if the tire has been on a rim (toss a tube in it for a couple days).

No, the Nextie & Hudu combo are not UST, TLR etc so there will be a bit of fighting, but it is still easier than mounting on a rolling Darryl or Marge Lite, plus you don't have all the rim-hole sealing to deal with.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

rim-hole.....that phrase makes me giggle.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mikesee said:


> For the record, I placed a 'smiley' after my IQ comment, so that you'd know I was merely poking fun.
> 
> Many of the most creative, inventive problem solvers I know wear an apron and spin metric allen wrenches for a living...


I got it. Just a massive fail on my part to come up with a witty rejoinder to keep the humor going.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Shark said:


> Same here with the HUDU, especially a brand new one that doesn't want to hold a perfect shape yet.....
> Much easier if the tire has been on a rim (toss a tube in it for a couple days).
> 
> No, the Nextie & Hudu combo are not UST, TLR etc so there will be a bit of fighting, but it is still easier than mounting on a rolling Darryl or Marge Lite, plus you don't have all the rim-hole sealing to deal with.


I just tossed the tube in for about 5 minutes to get it on. But glad to know that others experience similar with the HuDu. Tossing the tube in really wasn't a problem. These big tires do take a LOT more shaking to adequately distribute the sealant, though!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> These big tires do take a LOT more shaking to adequately distribute the sealant, though!


Why are you shaking the tire? My Stans dance doesn't include shaking of any sort.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I have set up 3 sets of Nextie/ Husker Du combo in the last few weeks.
All fast and painless.
No Stan's anywhere except in the tires.
They all sweat Stan's out of the bead.....but don't loose any air after the first day.


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

Can the 65mm Nextie rim be built up to go on the rear of a Pugsley?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

anyone built nexties 90mm on chosen hubs? interested in spoke lengths. would like to confirm the lengths i got in freespoke

also is ERD of 504mm from nextie website fairly accurate?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Contact Nextie*



DubzOxford said:


> Can the 65mm Nextie rim be built up to go on the rear of a Pugsley?


Chris, via the website when you place an order there's no option listed for an offset frame, but does indicate for other drilling than what's listed to contact them. I have an extra wheelset with a front Large Marge that was drilled for me by Mark Gronewald for the offset rear of my Wildfire, not sure I would want to do the same with a deep carbon rim. Perhaps they can make something that works, best to e-mail them.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Took 3.5 lbs off the bike w/ Nextie Rims/Sarma Hubs/Tubeless setup. It makes a world of a difference, even more so on the fatbike.


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Nextie 90mm in a MukLuk?

I just tried a Dillinger 5 on a Rolling Darryl in the rear and it fit fine, about the same tire to chain spacing as I had on my Moonlander, so I'm ok with that. However that's an 82mm Rim. I really like the Nextie Rim, and I know a guy with a set in a 190mm spaced bike, and he loves them. But will they work in my 170mm MukLuk? with a Dillinger 5


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Retired immediately Andy74... got another set here to run. Got a new set to build for the PFP (Plastic Fatty Project), these ones will be unlaced, stripped and resprayed. Dont have the time at the moment but will happen soon(ish)


So if I get this green color glossy it has not faded on anyone? How do you repaint them? Autobody shop? Or hobby shop paint?


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

What is the difference between "weave" UD - 3k - 12k


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

What is the difference between "weave" UD - 3k - 12k


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

ENSANE said:


> What is the difference between "weave" UD - 3k - 12k


weave is otherwise known as "twill"

It is short for carbon that represents a woven fabric, like something you'd wear.

3k vs 12k represent how many fibers exist in a given width of flat carbon straight fiber. 3k is 3,000 fibers, 12k is 12,000 fibers. There are only rough width measurements for what this actually means, because fibers can micro-roll over each other and bring the width down, or you can subtly spread them out.

UD means Uni Directional which is a F*CKING STUPID TERM, it should really be Mono Directional.

UD looks like a straight flow of black hair in a horse's mane.

3k weave looks like a tight knit pattern, the stereotype black-grey flannel that is so popular across sporting goods.

12k weave looks like a broad square pattern, like a chess board.

The 3k 12K UD carbon fiber weave for rim and frame Light-Bicycle


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

They're all different cosmetic finishes

The 3k 12K UD carbon fiber weave for rim and frame Light-Bicycle

...and in other news, I found a new friend today. His name is Google.

[beaten to the punch by Drew]


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I want to go painted. Just waiting to hear from OzzyBMX to know if the bright colors are going to fade if it's a glossy finish


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

UD and 3k







12k







Pics emailed to me from Brian at Nextie. I opted for the matte 3k 65mm rims.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

ENSANE said:


> Thanks guys. I think I want to go painted. Just waiting to hear from OzzyBMX to know if the bright colors are going to fade if it's a glossy finish


I believe my matte fluro green were the first (and only) set to have a matte finish, all the ones after that have been glossy. Brian from Nextie says that for UV protection the green will only be done in gloss from now on.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Like ANorthernCrazy, I got the 65mm matte 3K Black Eagles w/ no logo. I'm not sure if the weight of these has been posted yet, but one of mine weighed 478 grams, and the other 479 grams. I should be getting the spokes today (248mm Sapim Race w/ 14mm nipples) and will lace them up to Hope Fatsno hubs (177mm TA rear, 135mm front).

I'll see how they fare in the rocks. Anybody scratch theirs up yet?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Like ANorthernCrazy, I got the 65mm matte 3K Black Eagles w/ no logo. I'm not sure if the weight of these has been posted yet, but one of mine weighed 478 grams, and the other 479 grams. I should be getting the spokes today (248mm Sapim Race w/ 14mm nipples) and will lace them up to Hope Fatsno hubs (177mm TA rear, 135mm front).
> 
> I'll see how they fare in the rocks. Anybody scratch theirs up yet?
> 
> ...


Nice weight! What are the shipping costs to the US?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> Nice weight! What are the shipping costs to the US?


$61 to Maryland.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> $61 to Maryland.


Thanks. Keep us posted on the results. Your build is very similar to what I'd be doing.


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update on the Fluroesent Green paint. Since most of you are building these wheel sets what wheel stand are you using? 
Truing Stand: TS-2.2 or TS-8 from Park Tools only goes to a hub of 175mm and we are talking about using hubs that are 190mm also the rims themselves are up to 100mm

Do you all use a Spoke Tension Meter as well as a Dishing Tool


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I used the fork for the front truing "stand" and an old Performance stand for the rear (just barely wide enough). Yes on the tensiometer but no on dishing tool - put them in the frame/fork and check the clearances. 

Lots of good info in the wheels & tires forum too


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

The Park Truing Stand Extenders for my TS-2 should be coming in with my spokes. I also will use a dishing tool and tensiometer.

On my first 170mm rear wheel, the hub wouldn't fit in my truing stand, so I put it in the frame and used a velcro camera tripod mount to build the wheel 


Jury Rig Truing Stand by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ENSANE said:


> Thanks for the update on the Fluroesent Green paint. Since most of you are building these wheel sets what wheel stand are you using?
> Truing Stand: TS-2.2 or TS-8 from Park Tools only goes to a hub of 175mm and we are talking about using hubs that are 190mm also the rims themselves are up to 100mm
> 
> Do you all use a Spoke Tension Meter as well as a Dishing Tool


My frame is 170 in the back, so my TS-2.2 works fine. Feedback makes a one armed truing stand that should work with any width. Feedback Pro Truing Station > F > Feedback Sports | Jenson USA
I use the Park TM-1 for tension. Haven't had the need for a dishing tool yet.
I'm an amateur and have only built a handful of wheels at this point.


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

You would think Park Tools would capitalize on the 200% growth rate of Fat bikes and make a new FAT wheel stand


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Minoura truing stand, mine is an old one... not sure how old as it was given to me but the legs spread out to over 200mm. Still looks similar to the ones that are available now, fits a 197mm thru axle no worries.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ENSANE said:


> You would think Park Tools would capitalize on the 200% growth rate of Fat bikes and make a new FAT wheel stand


They probably thought they had it covered with the 2.2 version. Those extenders look like they'll do the trick, at least until those 210mm hubs come out, lol.


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone using the park tool T2.ext2.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

ENSANE said:


> Anyone using the park tool T2.ext2.


Yes, The Park T2.2 with the add on extensions works fine for 190mm.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Drevil said:


> $61 to Maryland.


defintiely post pics! i paid 51 bux to have em shipped to anchorage.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

anortherncrazy said:


> defintiely post pics! i paid 51 bux to have em shipped to anchorage.


Anchorage is 4342km closer to China


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

bdundee said:


> Anchorage is 4342km closer to China


True, but most companies do not ship here cheaper than somwhere in the "Lower 48". Many US companies will not even ship to AK or HI at all. It can be frustrating to find the part you've been looking for for sometime on a site and then see, "does not ship to AK or HI". We just have to go ride when that happens.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*Brian*

Is Brian at Nextie the same Brian that left Light-Bicycle ?

He was very good .


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Big Foot said:


> Is Brian at Nextie the same Brian that left Light-Bicycle ?
> 
> He was very good .


Yes, Brian IS Nextie. I wont say anything more.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sryanak said:


> True, but most companies do not ship here cheaper than somwhere in the "Lower 48". Many US companies will not even ship to AK or HI at all. It can be frustrating to find the part you've been looking for for sometime on a site and then see, "does not ship to AK or HI". We just have to go ride when that happens.


No kidding, we try to find the retailers that advertise "free shipping" to the US that forgot Alaska is part of the US. Often times we can't get items off ebay or amazon because we get to the end of the transaction and it "blocks" us because they won't ship (but it didn't say anything in any fine print before getting to that point).

On the other hand, it is nice being an international cargo hub, but much of the time that isn't enough.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Like ANorthernCrazy, I got the 65mm matte 3K Black Eagles w/ no logo. I'm not sure if the weight of these has been posted yet, but one of mine weighed 478 grams, and the other 479 grams. I should be getting the spokes today (248mm Sapim Race w/ 14mm nipples) and will lace them up to Hope Fatsno hubs (177mm TA rear, 135mm front).
> 
> I'll see how they fare in the rocks. Anybody scratch theirs up yet?
> 
> ...


Any update on your build yet? Interested in whether the spoke lengths were correct and if you (or anyone) has a story to tell about going tubeless with the 65mm rims.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> ..... and if you (or anyone) has a story to tell about going tubeless with the 65mm rims.


What are you wanting to know? So far all of my rides have been fantastic, have ridden everything except snow which we are lacking in SE Michigan.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Steve Balogh said:


> What are you wanting to know? So far all of my rides have been fantastic, have ridden everything except snow which we are lacking in SE Michigan.


How was the process of getting them mounted? Which tires? Tight/loose fit? You know, all the stuff besides the riding . I recall that some people had difficulties going tubeless with the Nextie 90mm rims.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> How was the process of getting them mounted? Which tires? Tight/loose fit? You know, all the stuff besides the riding . I recall that some people had difficulties going tubeless with the Nextie 90mm rims.
> 
> Thanks.


The front tire went on fine using just a hand pump. I gave up on the rear as neither my hand pump or small air compressor would work (My air compressor has small tank, doesn't blast air well). Took it to a bike shop and it seated in about a second. The Specialized GC's seated flawlessly. Put Stans in through the valve cores. No leaks at all. I've never seen either tire go flat over time either.

I solved my pump problem. At the Iceman Expo before the race I got a demonstration of the new Bontrager Flash pump by the trek rep. Makes pumping up tires pretty easy, bought on on site. I've tried it on Husker Du's on Rabbit Holes and they go on instantly.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> Any update on your build yet? Interested in whether the spoke lengths were correct and if you (or anyone) has a story to tell about going tubeless with the 65mm rims.


Ah, sorry. I'm waiting for a rebuild kit for my 20-year old Park TS-2 workstand. I hoped it would have arrived today, but no dice. When it does, I should be able to build it up pretty quickly.

Anyone with a similar build that can comment how high they went with the tension? I don't want them to crack while I build them


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Drevil said:


> Ah, sorry. I'm waiting for a rebuild kit for my 20-year old Park TS-2 workstand. I hoped it would have arrived today, but no dice. When it does, I should be able to build it up pretty quickly.
> 
> Anyone with a similar build that can comment how high they went with the tension? I don't want them to crack while I build them


My experience with the 65mm, Hope Fatsno, and a used pair of Nates: Built the wheels with 248mm DT Revolutions and 14mm nipples. Center drilled, offset would be better IMO due to some of the angles the spokes exit the rim. Tensioned to around 130. 
I used a tube to seat the bead, removed it, hit it with the compressor. I only heard one pop. I added Stans thru the value (get the long value stems). Hit it with the compressor again to get some quick air in there. Had some stans leaking around the rim and lost air over and over. Took some time to get them to seal. Now days later they are good. Still haven't rode them yet. Waiting on some parts.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone having problems with Nextie deliveries? Ordered a pair of rims at beginning of November, received despatch confirmation on 14th saying 4-7 day delivery. EMS still showing as still being in Xiamen 16 days later...Nextie saying there's a backlog with EMS.


----------



## the kokopelli (May 30, 2014)

dovebiker said:


> Anyone having problems with Nextie deliveries? Ordered a pair of rims at beginning of November, received despatch confirmation on 14th saying 4-7 day delivery. EMS still showing as still being in Xiamen 16 days later...Nextie saying there's a backlog with EMS.


maybe the rims are stuck at the custom office? I received my Nexties last week, and the delivery only took 2-3 days. Then I received a letter that I should pick them up at the custom office.







(Hope Fatsno 197+150, CX-Ray total weight 2227g)


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

aizu1 said:


> My experience with the 65mm, Hope Fatsno, and a used pair of Nates: Built the wheels with 248mm DT Revolutions and 14mm nipples. Center drilled, offset would be better IMO due to some of the angles the spokes exit the rim. Tensioned to around 130.
> I used a tube to seat the bead, removed it, hit it with the compressor. I only heard one pop. I added Stans thru the value (get the long value stems). Hit it with the compressor again to get some quick air in there. Had some stans leaking around the rim and lost air over and over. Took some time to get them to seal. Now days later they are good. Still haven't rode them yet. Waiting on some parts.


This would be my exact combo. What kind of tape inside the rim? Which tires did you go with?

Thanks.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

I received a different shipment from China via EMS 2 weeks ago - the tracking went through multiple stages before it was shipped and received by customs - 10 days total. 
My Nextie consignment has not even left China according to EMS - hasn't even landed UK or waiting customs clearance. I'm wondering if someone's giving me BS?


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

SmooveP said:


> This would be my exact combo. What kind of tape inside the rim? Which tires did you go with?
> 
> Thanks.


I mounted some used Nates and one layer of Stans tape. They are holding air, but when I put some pressure I get a small amount of leakage. Anyone else experiencing this? Is it because I'm using older tires?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

aizu1 said:


> I mounted some used Nates and one layer of Stans tape. They are holding air, but when I put some pressure I get a small amount of leakage. Anyone else experiencing this? Is it because I'm using older tires?


How many times have you ridden it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

aizu1 said:


> I mounted some used Nates and one layer of Stans tape. They are holding air, but when I put some pressure I get a small amount of leakage. Anyone else experiencing this? Is it because I'm using older tires?


Yup. Takes some time for the sealant to coat the bead well. After about a week and ~35mi, mine are starting to hold better. My first ride, I had to keep pumping the rear tire every few miles as it was losing air too quickly. Today, I did all 20mi without needing to reinflate. I am using brand new Husker Dus, so with older tires it might take longer. Yours don't look TOO used, so I'd imagine that they will eventually seal.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Jayem said:


> How many times have you ridden it?


Zero cause I haven't had a frame until last night. But now the front wheel is on my Mukluk and this will be ridden tomorrow. The back wheel.....who knows. Need to get the frame repainted CAUSE ITS PURPLE!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

aizu1 said:


> Zero cause I haven't had a frame until last night. But now the front wheel is on my Mukluk and this will be ridden tomorrow. The back wheel.....who knows. Need to get the frame repainted CAUSE ITS PURPLE!!


I don't expect a tubeless tire to hold air until I get a ride on it. The bead will usually remain locked and some air will remain, but I'll usually have to air it up if I leave it overnight, instead of just riding it off the bat. No matter how frantically I spin the wheels in the stand, it is nowhere near as good as just riding that thing. I'd imagine it'll be fine.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Jayem said:


> I don't expect a tubeless tire to hold air until I get a ride on it. The bead will usually remain locked and some air will remain, but I'll usually have to air it up if I leave it overnight, instead of just riding it off the bat. No matter how frantically I spin the wheels in the stand, it is nowhere near as good as just riding that thing. I'd imagine it'll be fine.


Yep, that's what I normally do with my 29er. And I would do that with the fatty if I could. I set the wheels up it advance so I could complete the build faster.


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

My buddy just got his 90's this week. They got lost in shipment and Nextie couldn't find them, but they showed up. Seems like tracking and information is not the best, but they did get here.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have had quite a few shipments by EMS (China Shipping) in the past year, they have been very good so far, actually faster than any shipping worldwide lately. The tracking has been 100% too.

Might be that time of year that's slowing stuff down... online chrissy shopping within China might be using resources up and hampering International shipments. Seems some stuff is moving fast and others not so good.

I've just had 2 packages from the UK take 3 weeks to get here, yet I shipped one back there and it was there in 5 days.


----------



## Sandzsteedt (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally got my Nextie 90mm rims taped up and tubeless.

First I was a bit concerned with the very deep drop channel on the rim and how well it would work with trying to set up tires tubeless.
I taped over the spoke holes with 25mm wide Stans yellow tape and left my Dillinger 5's sitting with tubes in them for a couple of days to press down the tape and try to get the tires to shape after being folded from the factory.

I was surprised to find out that the tires sit really tight on the rim and that the rim is built in such a way that there is roughly 10mm from the bead seat to go towards the center before the tire actually starts getting loose on the rim.
I got more confident that tubeless would work, but the question would remain if I could seat the beads with my floor pump.

I took out the tube and left one side seated and then put in the 44mm Notubes valve (35mm is on the edge and most likely too short for comfort. I tested that too.) and put the other side of the tire in the drop channel.
The loose side was flopping about a lot and I thought that there is no way in hell I could get that to inflate with a floor pump. Even though my Lezyne Dirt Floor pump does push a lot of air compared to the regular floor pumps I still had big doubts.

Then came the time to see what would happen. I placed the wheel on a bucket with the floppy side facing down and tried to flop the tire as close to the rim edge as possible to help it seal.
After two pump strokes the tire was filling up and I couldn't believe how easy it went. 
I didn't even use any lubrication on the rim to help the tire slide up. Bead was seated at roughly 10psi and after that came the adding of sealant and shakes.

No sealant leaks on the bead area with Dillinger 5's and also no small sidewall holes in the tires that would seep out the first drops of sealant.
Now I will shake up the wheels a few times over the coming days while I'm finishing up the bike and then comes the ride testing.

I'll type up some ride report when I can clock some hours on the wheels.
Wheelset is Nextie 90mm's (matte UD carbon, no decals) with Hope Fatsno 150x15 and 197x12 hubs laced with DT Swiss Competition spokes and 14mm brass prolock nipples. Wheelset weight is 2450g give or take a few grams and this is without tape or valves installed.


At this point kudos to Nextie about a surprisingly painless tubeless set up process:thumbsup:


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

brian just announced 50mm 650b rims, similar design to jungle fox. should make good summer wheelset.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

brankulo said:


> brian just announced 50mm 650b rims, similar design to jungle fox. should make good summer wheelset.


Yeah very excited. Exactly what I was hoping for. I think we will see lots of tires in this 650b+ category. Surly will surly have a few as well as others.


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

very nice! doing up some 65mm for my fatboy! can't wait! ho do the GC's feel?


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

What are people using for valve stems in these rims? The only one I've got that is long enough and has the right shape at the base to fit the rim are the American Classic stems. Anyone find other brands that are working?


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Universal 44mm Tubeless Road Valve Stem (Pair)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sandzsteedt said:


> I finally got my Nextie 90mm rims taped up and tubeless.
> 
> First I was a bit concerned with the very deep drop channel on the rim and how well it would work with trying to set up tires tubeless.
> I taped over the spoke holes with 25mm wide Stans yellow tape and left my Dillinger 5's sitting with tubes in them for a couple of days to press down the tape and try to get the tires to shape after being folded from the factory.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed rundown on getting the tires seated tubeless.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I think it was ozzybmx who suggested painting the liquid latex onto the rim bead area before setting the tire on tubeless.
I just tried this method, zero leaks around the bead (previously it wept for a week or two). It lost pressure over night, but perfect today.

Also, the rim profile is great, snow doesn't stick to the rim like my old rd's.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Shark said:


> Also, the rim profile is great, snow doesn't stick to the rim like my old rd's.


I've wondered about this. I've had two "powder snow" rides this year (within the last 24hrs  ) on LB rims now and snow isn't sticking or collecting in there like with my metal rims. Not sure if it's just not enough snow to tell yet, or if it's really different with the carbon. More testing to follow.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

What rims are you using? Man it sucks we didn't get to meet up today. Hopefully I will be able to find you next Saturday. 

These nextie rims look like a great deal. I am really debating on what to do for a second wheelset. I really want to try the 650b+ for summer but truthfully my nates did just fine. That was without a bluto. I am sure by next summer more than one option will be available.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys!

Just received my 65mm: WOW!

Did you use a washer/spacer between the nipple and the wheel when you laced it?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

FishMan473 said:


> What are people using for valve stems in these rims? The only one I've got that is long enough and has the right shape at the base to fit the rim are the American Classic stems. Anyone find other brands that are working?


WTB makes aluminum valve stems in 46mm lengths. Sold in pairs in black, red, or blue.

And for those of you that stray far enough from the barn to want the assurance of a spare tube along for the ride, Bontrager makes a 26 x 2.4->2.8" tube with a *48mm* valve stem.

Any shop with a QBP account can get the WTB stems. Any Trek dealer will have the tubes. For those of you without a LBS, I stock all of the above.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

So, how do these rims ride? I've heard people describe carbon rims as feeling "harsh" because they're so stiff.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

new8812 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just received my 65mm: WOW!
> 
> Did you use a washer/spacer between the nipple and the wheel when you laced it?


Nope


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Tx aizu1! ;o)


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> So, how do these rims ride? I've heard people describe carbon rims as feeling "harsh" because they're so stiff.


On my MTB I can feel "the stiffness", not on my fatbike though... the fat tyres probably give a bit more and covers the harshness up.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Had the shop built mine up. They noticed a few issues: inconsistencies in the spoke bed & "bubbles" in the cabin layup (filled in with epoxy so not actual air bubbles). But with some tuning I should be good now.

The wheel rebuild saved me over 3/4th of a pound from my previous build with extra-drilled out Rollin Dayrrls! Only just did a short ride up and down the block to test them. But a big difference in ride quality going tubeless, at 6.5 psi it had the ground grip of 4psi, but without the bobbing. Nice.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

You guys need to stop posting pictures of the glossy rims
I shouldn't have gone matte


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Shark said:


> You guys need to stop posting pictures of the glossy rims
> I shouldn't have gone matte


Matte probably would have looked slick with my bike, but I went with gloss since I figured it would shed snow better. Waxed them too, just to be sure.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you being sarcastic? That is actually a good idea. I wonder if it would work on aluminum? When I get water and then snow it can start building up quick.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

tundratrader said:


> Are you being sarcastic? That is actually a good idea. I wonder if it would work on aluminum? When I get water and then snow it can start building up quick.


Not sarcastic at all, I've been doing it for years on my winter bikes.

Works well on polished aluminum or surfaces that are otherwise smooth, does not work as well on sand blasted/burnished surfaces. Unfortunately my 2012 Beargrease has a rather rough surface treatment. Why Salsa would do that on a snow bike is beyond me.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

FishMan473 said:


> Matte probably would have looked slick with my bike, but I went with gloss since I figured it would shed snow better. Waxed them too, just to be sure.


I finished building up the wheels last night, and one thing I noticed with my matte finish is that they get dirty quickly. I also built up the rims using linseed oil as spoke prep, and that made a mess of the finish. It took some wiping with rubbing alcohol to clean it up. No biggie anyways, it'll get dirty after the first real ride 


Ready to Play on the Fat Carbon Hoops by bundokbiker, on Flickr

I only had 2 x 2oz bottles of Stans, and it all went into the front wheel. I have some Orange Seal on its way for the rear, and it should be tubeless tomorrow. One thing for a tubeless nube (see what I did there  ), can I mix Orange Seal with the Stans sealant, or is that a no-no? I'm afraid some of the Stans leaked out when I used the compressor, and I don't know how to tell if there is enough in there. Should I hear sloshing around of the goo when I spin the tires?


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

you should hear sloshing when you shake the tires side to side. That will give you some idea how much is in there. Less is needed then I expected.

I will add that these tires are good and snug with my Vee Rubber Snowshoe ("tubeless-ready") and my 45NRTH Escalator/Dillinger. Maybe too snug. I aired them up initially with tubes in them, and then when I went deflate and take the tubes out, they really stuck to the bead incredibly well. It was a lot of work to remove the tires. To the point that I think repair in the field, especially out in the cold, will be a real challenge. But then again, if they fit that tight, hopefully I won't need to pull a tire off in the field.


----------



## howrad (Feb 17, 2012)

FishMan473 said:


> when I went deflate and take the tubes out, they really stuck to the bead incredibly well. It was a lot of work to remove the tires. To the point that I think repair in the field, especially out in the cold, will be a real challenge. But then again, if they fit that tight, hopefully I won't need to pull a tire off in the field.


I like to lay the wheel on some (soft) ground and step on the top bead to unseat it; seems safer than any hammering approach.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

howrad said:


> I like to lay the wheel on some (soft) ground and step on the top bead to unseat it; seems safer than any hammering approach.


Yes, standing on the bead is the only way I've been able to get tires off (Endos & Nates).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

radair said:


> Yes, standing on the bead is the only way I've been able to get tires off (Endos & Nates).


I have been able to peel my hudus off by hand no problem so far.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

NateHawk said:


> I have been able to peel my hudus off by hand no problem so far.


I hope that means it will be easier to get my Dillingers on this weekend. Just in time for the next ice storm.

No idea if it makes a difference but it's probably worth noting that your rims are 65s and mine are 90s.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drevil said:


> I finished building up the wheels last night, and one thing I noticed with my matte finish is that they get dirty quickly. I also built up the rims using linseed oil as spoke prep, and that made a mess of the finish. It took some wiping with rubbing alcohol to clean it up. No biggie anyways, it'll get dirty after the first real ride
> 
> Ready to Play on the Fat Carbon Hoops by bundokbiker, on Flickr
> 
> I only had 2 x 2oz bottles of Stans, and it all went into the front wheel. I have some Orange Seal on its way for the rear, and it should be tubeless tomorrow. One thing for a tubeless nube (see what I did there  ), can I mix Orange Seal with the Stans sealant, or is that a no-no? I'm afraid some of the Stans leaked out when I used the compressor, and I don't know how to tell if there is enough in there. Should I hear sloshing around of the goo when I spin the tires?


Dude, your bike looks totally tits with the Nates on the Nexties!!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

radair said:


> I hope that means it will be easier to get my Dillingers on this weekend. Just in time for the next ice storm.
> 
> No idea if it makes a difference but it's probably worth noting that your rims are 65s and mine are 90s.


90's are hooked, with a depressed bead shelf. 65's are hookless.

Much easier to remove tires from the 65's.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks awesome Drevil... it's still the nicest fat frame on here IMO... and thats after 3 years of riding them and looking at them.

Maybe one day


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

mikesee said:


> 90's are hooked, with a depressed bead shelf. 65's are hookless.
> 
> Much easier to remove tires from the 65's.


Is the hooked vs unhooked referring to the bead surface area? Which is better for toobless?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> I finished building up the wheels last night, and one thing I noticed with my matte finish is that they get dirty quickly. I also built up the rims using linseed oil as spoke prep, and that made a mess of the finish. It took some wiping with rubbing alcohol to clean it up. No biggie anyways, it'll get dirty after the first real ride


Looks great! So, spoke length was good? What tension did you go with?


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Shark said:


> You guys need to stop posting pictures of the glossy rims
> I shouldn't have gone matte[/QUOTE
> 
> You mean like this one -


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Ready to Play on the Fat Carbon Hoops by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Dude you made that awesome ride, that much hotter now!!! Imagine how much higher you'll be in those air shots now with that much less weight!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> Looks great! So, spoke length was good? What tension did you go with?


Yeah the 248mm Sapim Race spokes (all 64) coupled with 14mm brass spokes worked fine. I don't remember the tension, I'll have to get back to you on that.

On today's test ride, I noticed they bounced nicely off of logs


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Drevil said:


> I only had 2 x 2oz bottles of Stans, and it all went into the front wheel. I have some Orange Seal on its way for the rear, and it should be tubeless tomorrow. One thing for a tubeless nube (see what I did there  ), can I mix Orange Seal with the Stans sealant, or is that a no-no? I'm afraid some of the Stans leaked out when I used the compressor, and I don't know how to tell if there is enough in there. Should I hear sloshing around of the goo when I spin the tires?


Or you could head over to Michaels and pick up some laytex mold builder, ammonia, water and glycol and make your own, plus have way more for later...


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Or you could head over to Michaels and pick up some laytex mold builder, ammonia, water and glycol and make your own, plus have way more for later...


Hey Jayem
Do you have a formula/recipe that works pretty well? I am in need of more Stan's but wouldn't mind giving the homebrew route a shot. As long as it is as reliable or more reliable than Stan's.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Yeah the 248mm Sapim Race spokes (all 64) coupled with 14mm brass spokes worked fine. I don't remember the tension, I'll have to get back to you on that.
> 
> On today's test ride, I noticed they bounced nicely off of logs
> 
> View attachment 944532


Nice. The rims didn't explode upon landing that jump?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Been using home brew for a few years now, works same as stans but way cheaper.

Liquid latex (mold builder) can be found at hobby lobby or Michaels, make sure you find the 40% of coupons first.

1 part latex
1 part auto slime sealant
3 parts windshield washer fluid (some use antifreeze)
1 part Corn meal(chunks that are in stans)



OnThaCouch said:


> Hey Jayem
> Do you have a formula/recipe that works pretty well? I am in need of more Stan's but wouldn't mind giving the homebrew route a shot. As long as it is as reliable or more reliable than Stan's.


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

FishMan473 said:


> Had the shop built mine up. They noticed a few issues: inconsistencies in the spoke bed & "bubbles" in the cabin layup (filled in with epoxy so not actual air bubbles). But with some tuning I should be good now.
> 
> The wheel rebuild saved me over 3/4th of a pound from my previous build with extra-drilled out Rollin Dayrrls! Only just did a short ride up and down the block to test them. But a big difference in ride quality going tubeless, at 6.5 psi it had the ground grip of 4psi, but without the bobbing. Nice.


Were you able to fit the 90mm's in the Beargrease or are they the 65's? I am researching for a set on my MukLuk 170mm spacing.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Shark said:


> Been using home brew for a few years now, works same as stans but way cheaper.
> 
> Liquid latex (mold builder) can be found at hobby lobby or Michaels, make sure you find the 40% of coupons first.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Shark. Silly question, maybe, but how much are you making at one time? Are you doing big batches? Or smaller ones? (What's the shelf life like?)


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I actually use an old stans bottle
I believe it lasts longer mixed up. The latex dried up on me last time, only 1/4 container left.



OnThaCouch said:


> Thanks for that Shark. Silly question, maybe, but how much are you making at one time? Are you doing big batches? Or smaller ones? (What's the shelf life like?)


----------



## poonstar (Dec 1, 2014)

Laced up my nextie 90 mm over night with hope fatsno hubs and set up tubeless with Dillinger 5s no problems!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

vack said:


> Were you able to fit the 90mm's in the Beargrease or are they the 65's? I am researching for a set on my MukLuk 170mm spacing.


Oh, the rims fit just fine. Rims, tires, whole thing fits in the frame just fine. But drivetrain, not so much. Chain rubs on my tire when in the small ring and 3 largest cogs. That's with the original Vee Snowshoe tire, which run about 110mm wide now on the Wild Dragons. I will be researching potential remedies tonight, chainrings need to get offset outboard a bit more, might have to get drastic.

Wheels ride fantastic BTW. Going from 82mm rims with tubes to 90mm rims tubeless has really improved traction, control, efficiency, stability. Hard to describe. Bike just works better!


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah tubeless rocks. My dad uses homebrew. I have been using stans. No issues in cold or with various tires. 

I wonder why you are getting rubbing? I am running d5's and have fit Lou's without rubbing issues on my Mukluk. I wonder if the beargrease is smaller diameters. To the guy with the muk you should be good with any size. Clown shoes fit fine so 90's should be no problem.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

In my case, I remembered last night that I had dished my old rear wheel towards the non-drive side about 5mm to make more room for the chain to clear the tire. So that was part of it. Re-dished the Nextie, and now its about 5-ish mm wider on that side, which is about what one would expect.

I already put 4mm of spacers behind my cassette and replaced the 11 & 13t cogs with one 12t cog... so now I need to make some modifications to my crankset to get this to work right.


----------



## Gilboy (Mar 22, 2004)

*I love mine*

I love mine. 65mm center drilled Matt finish with white logos to match my Beargrease frame. Mine were 515 grams each and took almost 4 pounds off the Beargrease. I went with the narrower 65mm to protect the rims from the rocks we have on all NE PA trails.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

That trail looks awesome. I miss the NEPA rocks!


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

Any durability issues with these rims in rocky terrain. I ride mostly rocky single track and am curious how strong these wheels are. They look to be very strong but I am curious how they hold up in loose and chunky trail conditions with rock strikes and such. Anybody with experience with these wheels in such conditions? Any info would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

winkster said:


> Any durability issues with these rims in rocky terrain. I ride mostly rocky single track and am curious how strong these wheels are. They look to be very strong but I am curious how they hold up in loose and chunky trail conditions with rock strikes and such. Anybody with experience with these wheels in such conditions? Any info would be helpful.
> Thanks


Had mine since August couple hundred miles of East Coast single track . 65 mm rims with 4.7 Bulldozers and right around 10 psi.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I was leanin’ toward the 90s, but I am riding on a lot of rocky/loose/technical rock gardens and such… leading me to think that although the Bud/Lou combo kicks ass in such conditions on my Turnagain FR80 rims, that the 65mm Nexties might be a better fit, just in case I get too crazy on said terrain.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Just dropped my 65mm Nexties off at Chain Reaction Cycles to have the fellas lace up. Friday can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

What's hubs and bike are you running? I was thinking 650b+ for next summer but I am thinking I might just go with these


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

9zero7 Whiteout with 135/197 9Zero7 hubs. I'll post a bunch of pix when I go scoop it up! I'm probably gonna go with 29+ and a Bluto for next summer.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

winkster said:


> Any durability issues with these rims in rocky terrain. I ride mostly rocky single track and am curious how strong these wheels are. They look to be very strong but I am curious how they hold up in loose and chunky trail conditions with rock strikes and such. Anybody with experience with these wheels in such conditions? Any info would be helpful.
> Thanks


The wheels are strong and stiff, you will have no issues with them on rocky trails. The 2 coloured sets I own have a few stone chips on them, but that would happen with any painted rim. On the black ones you cant see any marks... which might be worth considering. 4th FAT set on the way... will post details of width and stuff here when I get them


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

I ordered a pair of 65's. I was driven to do it because of issues I'm having with my tubeless setup. Been riding the foam tape + Gorilla tape with Marge Lites and Escalators for a month now with no flats on the trail, but tire is losing air overnight in the shed. Basically the tire is close to flat every time I pull it out to go for a ride (I typically ride 3 times a week). Hoping that going with a "tubeless ready" rim will help. I'll switch to Vanhelga's if I can't get good results with the Escalators. I'm not a big fan of the "ghetto" tubeless solutions, so I hope this does the trick.


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

You know I didn't think of that one.

Hey honey, my tires keep loosing air I have to get these carbon rims to fix it.
It should do the trick.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Just finished setting my 90s up tubeless with original Dillingers; man that was easy! I used one wrap of Tyvek tape and preseated one side with a tube for a couple rides. The trick for me was to "hand seat" as much of the floppy side as possible. I have a compressor in the cold basement but used a floor pump in my warm living room. Pumped them up to get both beads seated and pulled the cores to add sealant.

Psyched to lose almost 2 lbs. off an already light bike.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

TuTone T said:


> You know I didn't think of that one.
> 
> Hey honey, my tires keep loosing air I have to get these carbon rims to fix it.
> It should do the trick.


That's the logic I used to sell myself. It hasn't been tested on a wife, but feel free to use it.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, I know, I’ve probably already seen the answer to my question but somehow glazed over it: how do I know which spoke hole diameter to order my rims with? I am going to lace up the 65mm ones to a set of 9:zero:7 hubs (190 in back, 135 in front). Suggestions on spokes to use? I just want spokes that are black, will be going with brass nipples for strength. Thanks!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I know, I know, I've probably already seen the answer to my question but somehow glazed over it: how do I know which spoke hole diameter to order my rims with? I am going to lace up the 65mm ones to a set of 9:zero:7 hubs (190 in back, 135 in front). Suggestions on spokes to use? I just want spokes that are black, will be going with brass nipples for strength. Thanks!


Who is building the wheels for you?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I know, I know, I've probably already seen the answer to my question but somehow glazed over it: how do I know which spoke hole diameter to order my rims with? I am going to lace up the 65mm ones to a set of 9:zero:7 hubs (190 in back, 135 in front). Suggestions on spokes to use? I just want spokes that are black, will be going with brass nipples for strength. Thanks!


Get the 4.5 mm holes if you're using regular spokes. I was planning to build with DT Comp (2.0/1.8), but my bike shop talked me into Sapim Race, which I didn't argue with since I've heard lots of good stuff about the company. I got black, with matching black 14mm brass nipples. I'd recommend the longer nipples to make it a little easier to build.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

RockyJo1 said:


> Who is building the wheels for you?


No idea yet. I have a friend who is competent with wheel building, was going to bribe him in beer to help he get the ball rollin'. Otherwise, a local (San Jose, CA) wheel builder's name (who has generally a many-months-long queue, dude's built several sets of wheels for me in over the years) came to mind.



Drevil said:


> Get the 4.5 mm holes if you're using regular spokes. I was planning to build with DT Comp (2.0/1.8), but my bike shop talked me into Sapim Race, which I didn't argue with since I've heard lots of good stuff about the company. I got black, with matching black 14mm brass nipples. I'd recommend the longer nipples to make it a little easier to build.


Thanks. When given too many options, I get confused at the details.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Just picked it up from the shop and only got to ride it a couple of miles to work and damn, it's like a whole new bike!!!!


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Hell yeah man. Looks great. So just matte black no stickers. What hubs? Did chain reaction build the wheels? Did you order wheels then bring them to shop or did they just get everything? Pm me pricing. I can build wheels with my father supervising but like to support local shops.

Man that thing must be light. Give us a build run down.


----------



## poonstar (Dec 1, 2014)

Nextie 90 mm wild dragons laced with hope fatsno hubs. 24.62 lbs


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tubeless 90mm Wild Dragons...*

Industry 9 hubs, DT Aerolight spokes. Knocked 3 1/2 lbs off the stock wheels w/ tubes. 19" Large frame, 26.5 lbs complete (still have 350g left to shave off). Used 1" Gorilla tape to seal.

Feels like a completely different bike.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

anortherncrazy said:


> Just picked it up from the shop and only got to ride it a couple of miles to work and damn, it's like a whole new bike!!!!
> View attachment 946034


Lookin good !!!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

tundratrader said:


> Hell yeah man. Looks great. So just matte black no stickers. What hubs? Did chain reaction build the wheels? Did you order wheels then bring them to shop or did they just get everything? Pm me pricing. I can build wheels with my father supervising but like to support local shops.
> 
> Man that thing must be light. Give us a buildi run down.


Thanks y'all! Tundratrader, yeah I went matte black(the Whiteout's paint is a satin black/orange so they go together good) with no stickers as I prefer that to Nextie's logo font. Kinda nitpick but oh well. 3k carbon weave. The hubs are the stock 9zero7 thru axles and the wheels I bought directly from Nextie and took to Chain Reaction to lace up(Wheelsmith spokes with alu nips). The guys at the shop dug the wheels and Jamie, one of the cofounders is thinking of getting a set. The bike was weighed with the front and rear lights at 26lb, 8oz. So I'm guessing that without them it just shy of 26. That's still with tubes, home made studs and an aluminum RF crank. Gonna have them mount them up tubeless to some Jumbo Jim liteskin 3.8's(whenever they become available) and get a Next SL crank next fall when I'm due for another drivetrain. I'm shooting for 24lbs. Other tidbits are a RF nw 30t ring. OneUp 40t GC with the 16t cog. X9 rd with thumb shift. Giant Contact SLR carbon 720mm bar, Spesh grips and Henge Comp seat. Truvative Noir carbon seat post, Point 1 Split Second 90mm 0 deg rise stem, Point 1 Podium pedals. Cheapo alu water bottle cages(I like to be able to bend them to fit bear spray, larger sized beers, coffee cups, etc.). Wisecracker.com riser/bottle opener, Ahearne Cycles Mudflask seat mount flask holder, Lezyne Femto Drive rear light, Cygolight 650 Lumen front. Avid BB7's(which I'll swap out for SRAM Guide RS's) and one very angry girlfriend! Future upgrades are gonna include 29+ with Nextie carbon rims laced to Industry 9 ano orange hubs, a white Bluto(Jamie said that he thought he could get me one) and new White/Orange paint for next winter. Sorry for the long post. Just got off work and have ridden the bike exactly 5 miles. I have the next two days off so you know what the hell that means! Cheers..


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Newbie to the forum here. Please be kind. (Yes, I have read almost all of this thread.)

I just got off the chat with Brian, and I am about to pull the trigger on a set. Two questions:
* 90 or 65?
* Paint with gloss or no paint?

I already have a pretty firm idea in my head - 90s with paint+gloss. 

Talk me out of it!

(More focused on the 65 vs 90 question...)

I have an O'Beast, live in Maryland (patapsco love...lots of rocks), and currently have Holy Rolling Darryl.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ray3 said:


> Newbie to the forum here. Please be kind. (Yes, I have read almost all of this thread.)
> 
> I just got off the chat with Brian, and I am about to pull the trigger on a set. Two questions:
> * 90 or 65?
> ...


65 cheaper, faster and lighter.


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> 65 cheaper, faster and lighter.


Stronger?
Negligible difference?

I dont have the Marge lite or Rolling Darryl experience to make the comparison...


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

90,, rims for snow, 50mm 650b rims for summer.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ray3 said:


> Stronger?
> Negligible difference?
> 
> I dont have the Marge lite or Rolling Darryl experience to make the comparison...


Less material would make it weaker. If most of your riding is on dirt.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I prefer the more round your profile I get on 65mm rims compared to my older RD's


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

The other question is how big of a tire you want to put on it. Wider tires want wider rims.
90mm may be a bit wide for 3.8" tires, resulting in a weird tire shape. I went from RDs to Marge Lights because I like the lesser weight and the performance on dirt.
I have a pair of 65 Nexties on order. Went with matte 3K finish, no decals.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

RockyJo1 said:


> Less material would make it weaker. If most of your riding is on dirt.


A wider rim doesn't necessarily mean it'll be stronger. In this case I think the difference would be negligible and has never been applied to fat bike rim width. In fact, if you take the opposite approach, surfaces such as sand and snow that are softer and offer less chance of damage, means the rider should, according to your logic, use a lighter, weaker, and narrower rim. Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids.

Another way to look at it suggests that a wider rim has more surface area in which to strike rocks, etc... Using a narrower rim reduces the chances of hitting something undesirable and if you do it will be more centered on the tire and have a higher pressure to reduce pinch flats.

To the OP, for riding on rocky trails, year round, in Maryland, go 65's.


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

4" Nates are my friend. Now I am leaning toward the 65s.

Hmmmm...the pendulum swings...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I just looked at the specs on the Nextie site lower numbers on the smaller rims.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ray3 said:


> 4" Nates are my friend. Now I am leaning toward the 65s.
> 
> Hmmmm...the pendulum swings...


B Bad time to order now.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ray3 said:


> * 90 or 65?
> I have an O'Beast, live in Maryland (patapsco love...lots of rocks), and currently have Holy Rolling Darryl.


What are the short comings you see with the Darryl's other than weight? What would you like out of the bike and when do you ride it, 4 seasons?

The DC area Global fit bike ride was at Gambrill last weekend enjoying the rocks. About 20 bikes and people were running everything and anything between 65 and 100. I run 65 Marge Lites for the rounder profile and 4 season versatility. Don't feel like I need 90mm (100) or 5" tires for my riding in this area. "Drevil," several posts back, was riding his new 65mm Nexties and enjoyed them.


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> B Bad time to order now.


Why? Am I missing something?


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

bme107 said:


> What are the short comings you see with the Darryl's other than weight? What would you like out of the bike and when do you ride it, 4 seasons?
> 
> I run 65 Marge Lites for the rounder profile and 4 season versatility. Don't feel like I need 90mm (100) or 5" tires for my riding in this area. "Drevil," several posts back, was riding his new 65mm Nexties and enjoyed them.


I damaged my read RD rim, so I am looking for replacement options.

I am a four-season fellow and will be on 4inchers, so your situation sounds *just* like mine.

Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> I just looked at the specs on the Nextie site lower numbers on the smaller rims.


Sorry, but I don't know what this means.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ray3 said:


> Why? Am I missing something?


It's Christmas down time of holidays and shipping delays.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

On many 170mm frames, going 90mm rims limits you to 4" tyres. If you go 65mm rims you will be able to run any available tyre. This was the case with my Carver Obeast for the chain to clear the tyre.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered a set of 3K matte w/ shiny decals 65mm rims with the 4.5mm spoke holes yesterday evening. Pretty excited!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Set my 65mm front up tubeless last night use the bucket method and floor pump. Simple as pie.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw on their FB page that they're coming out with an 80mm rim with 15mm offset spoke drilling. 600-610g.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

What benefit would the offset spoke drilling bring?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

tundratrader said:


> What benefit would the offset spoke drilling bring?


For offset rear frames.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

RockyJo1 said:


> For offset rear frames.


And/or stronger wheel build for a symmetrical wheel.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok I see for like a pugsley or other 135. How would it also build a stronger wheel? Wouldn't having an offset make it less strong?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

RockyJo1 said:


> For offset rear frames.


Would be handy for lefty build as well.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tundratrader said:


> Ok I see for like a pugsley or other 135. How would it also build a stronger wheel? Wouldn't having an offset make it less strong?


For these rims (and others like it, such as most Surly rims), there are 2 sets of spoke holes (64 total per rim). Each set of holes is offset 15mm from the center, so they're 30mm apart. For offset wheels, you use all of the holes on one side of the rim. For a symmetrical build, you use alternating holes.

An offset build is inherently weaker, but still plenty strong. For a symmetrical build, the angle of the spoke from the hub to the rim is less severe than if all of the spokes are in the center of the rim. You could also make the case that a wide fat bike rim is better supported by spokes that closer to the edge of the rim. Again, in practice it's usually not worth worrying about, but it makes for good arguments on web forums.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> I saw on their FB page that they're coming out with an 80mm rim with 15mm offset spoke drilling. 600-610g.


80mm's are hookless too... I know the owner of the blues ones in the pic


----------



## boondockermatt (Sep 28, 2013)

I see some are using a 65mm rim for 4.6" GC. I have a Spec Fatboy, just curious what the benefit of 90 mm is if in fact you can use the 65mm on 4.6? Tks


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> 80mm's are hookless too... I know the owner of the blues ones in the pic


Ha! I saw those blue rims. For you? Seems like they're going that way with all of their new rims. 27.5x50's are hookless, too.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

boondockermatt said:


> I see some are using a 65mm rim for 4.6" GC. I have a Spec Fatboy, just curious what the benefit of 90 mm is if in fact you can use the 65mm on 4.6? Tks


Rim width affects the shape and width of the tire and how it feels and handles. Most tires are designed with a specific rim width in mind. A big tire on a smaller rim can feel squirmy.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

The Specialized Ground Control was designed around a 90mm wide rim. You could run it on the 65's, but it will work much better on the 90's, especially at low pressure, and especially if you run tubeless. Mine are measuring up to 108mm wide at the casing. With wide rims, you get more vertical sidewalls, which gives the tire more stability.


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> On many 170mm frames, going 90mm rims limits you to 4" tyres. If you go 65mm rims you will be able to run any available tyre. This was the case with my Carver Obeast for the chain to clear the tyre.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

double post


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> I saw on their FB page that they're coming out with an 80mm rim with 15mm offset spoke drilling. 600-610g.


Where is this on the FB page?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

FishMan473 said:


> Where is this on the FB page?


Currently top post on Nextie's Facebook page.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

FishMan473 said:


> Where is this on the FB page?


I think they have two pages on bookface.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

where is the other one? the one I see is a personal page, first name Nextie, last name Bike.... in any event has stuff about 50mm rims, not 80mm rims


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

FishMan473 said:


> where is the other one? the one I see is a personal page, first name Nextie, last name Bike.... in any event has stuff about 50mm rims, not 80mm rims


https://www.facebook.com/nextie.bike


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

that's the one I'm looking at. Do you have to be friends to see the latest updates?

I guess this is not that big of a deal really, I just wanted to tease the guys at my local shop, they are jealous of my 90mm rims, they all ride Pugsleys, so the 80mm offset, well, they'd have no excuses.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

FishMan473 said:


> that's the one I'm looking at. Do you have to be friends to see the latest updates?
> 
> I guess this is not that big of a deal really, I just wanted to tease the guys at my local shop, they are jealous of my 90mm rims, they all ride Pugsleys, so the 80mm offset, well, they'd have no excuses.


Same here. I see only the 50mm rims as well.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the post: 
"New product releases: Newly developed 80mm hookless +/-15mm offset drilling carbon fat bike rim, as it seems still many riders prefer the traditional model of fat rims. This is a new option. It's also tubeless compatible as we tested; weight 600-610g; Three options of spoke holes drilling; deep rim bed makes it easy to get tire mounted and taken off. Btw, first sample set of this rim got painted as below, weight 634g and 636g. Available soon.."


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Have to be friends


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

For those who have ordered and received their rims, how long did it take from time of order to delivery?
I swore I would be patient, but my other parts are showing up and now I have ants in my pants.


----------



## couchman (Dec 2, 2011)

mine came very fast. They said about 3 weeks and i think there where here, central canada, in like a week and a half. I am in the opposite position,,,, i have wheels and i am waiting on other stuff.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Took about 3 weeks to get mine. Here's a shot from out on the trail right today. Got about 50 miles on them an they're a blast!!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Sounds like I have a ways to go. I'm at day 8.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> Thanks, guys. Sounds like I have a ways to go. I'm at day 8.


Depends on what custom options you ordered and if they have the rims in stock, I now have the tracking number for Nextie wheel set #5 on the way, its taken from 10 days to 4-5 weeks.

Bad time of year to be looking stuff in a rush too, suppose everyone spending up "santa cash" after chrissy will bottleneck it too for a little while.

The blue 80mm hookless rims are for me, they are on their way now, usually when I get the EMS tracking its only about 5 days till they arrive but others here have been having some EMS issues lately.

Just looked, mine arrived and were dispatched from Xaimen yesterday, I will expect to see the next entry of "Arrived in the Commonwealth of Australia" so all looks on track here.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Ozzy, do they automatically send you the EMS tracking number or did you have to ask for it?


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> For those who have ordered and received their rims, how long did it take from time of order to delivery?
> I swore I would be patient, but my other parts are showing up and now I have ants in my pants.


I ordered December 1st, and received December 12th. I was impressed.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I has always been sent to me when the rims ship. I can only guess that everyone else here is the same ?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

The rims and my check both arrived from opposite ends of the world at Mikesee's shop on the same day. No complaints or surprises here. Received an e-mail the day they were shipped.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Ordered 7th November, shipped 14th but didn't arrive until 13th December - 29 days after they were shipped. There was no tracking from EMS and despite asking Nextie to expedite, it took them 3 weeks to give me an answer.


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> For those who have ordered and received their rims, how long did it take from time of order to delivery?
> I swore I would be patient, but my other parts are showing up and now I have ants in my pants.


Ordered Nov 20th... received Dec 7th.

17 Days from China to Chicago. I used USPS site to track as EMS was 2 days lagged on the timeline.

I've read a few isolated instances of people waiting over a month, depending on region, customs clearance etc.

I wouldn't hesitate to order another set from Brian again.


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> For those who have ordered and received their rims, how long did it take from time of order to delivery?
> I swore I would be patient, but my other parts are showing up and now I have ants in my pants.


For me it took 8 days from order date to receipt date.. I chose a 90mm rim set that they had in stock.. UD w/Clearcoat and Black Nextie Stickers..

Crazy thing was 4 days shipping from China to Connecticut, USA.

Brian's communication was fantastic,, to the point of replying to emails at 10:00 and 11:00 pm his time. so much for normal business hours..

Getting ready to order a pair of 65's for a lightweight summer set-up.


----------



## Viffer2003 (Aug 2, 2014)

I finally got my Jungle fox built up on Borealis hubs and triple-butted DT spokes. Now I just have to wait for all the vapor ware/29+ tires to be released, and my summer wheel set will be complete. 
I'm waiting for the dirt wizard or the chronicles. Does anyone else find it weird that they haven't released the Maxxis chronicles in North America yet, but they've been available in Europe for 2 months already AFAIK?


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

Viffer2003 said:


> Now I just have to wait for all the vapor ware/29+ tires to be released, and my summer wheel set will be complete.


Take a look at these bad boys:

Amazon.com : Innova 29 x 3.0 Fat Bike Tire With Tube! Gravity Vidar Black 29 Inch Package : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Viffer2003 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thats worth looking into for sure. Can't beat the price! Luckily I've got some time before I will be on a summer tire anyway. I'm in Alberta, Canada...our trails are muddy for longer than they are dry. A tire that can handle mud is the only option... Our spring is pretty sloppy.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

that 12k weave is nice! i have the 3k on my 65mm's. i'll probably go with the 12k for my summer set. i have yet to find out why they made two different 29+ rims. i know one has a larger spoke to hub length, i just don't know the reasoning. maybe one could share? i could search, but i'm too lazy and there's beer to drink. as far as tires, i'm holding out for the bonty chupacara, or the vapor-wizards. maybe something by schwalbe or continental(who aint even fat yet) but i'd have to wait 16 months from debut to credit card mangling and aint nobody got time for that! summers in alaska are already too short!


Viffer2003 said:


> I finally got my Jungle fox built up on Borealis hubs and triple-butted DT spokes. Now I just have to wait for all the vapor ware/29+ tires to be released, and my summer wheel set will be complete.
> I'm waiting for the dirt wizard or the chronicles. Does anyone else find it weird that they haven't released the Maxxis chronicles in North America yet, but they've been available in Europe for 2 months already AFAIK?


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

I has Vapor Wizard lust.

But mine are going on the new 29+ Skyway Fat schTuffs (I'm calling them the Tuff Gongs for now) once they email me back about my plans for a BMX phat mag redux. It's been two years now sheesh. They prolly don't wanna rush the beta on this baby...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Got an email the other day confirming shipping of my 65mm rims. Looking forward to seeing these things in the flesh.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Got an email the other day confirming shipping of my 65mm rims. Looking forward to seeing these things in the flesh.


When did you order them?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

They are talking about doing some 50mmx26 hoops if they get enough demand, holding my breath.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> holding my breath.


That NOT your breath...sicko


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Shipping update, according to the EMS tracking, arrived and Left Xaimen 16th, arrived Sydney 19th, so expecting delivery Monday or Tuesday if the Aussie post handlers get their finger out. Its usually about 3-4 days getting here, then a further 4 days faffing across Australia.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

SmooveP said:


> When did you order them?


December 11th.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> December 11th.


Thanks. Mine are allegedly on their way as well. Ordered them on the 8th.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> I now have the tracking number for Nextie wheel set #5 on the way,


This isn't a contest you know!......

,.....
wait, maybe it is, & you're winning....


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> That NOT your breath...sicko


I lol'd


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

After reading this I am hoping that more 27.5+ tires will be out by next summer. That on some 50mm nexties would rock. Would keep all geometry about the same on most fatbikes.

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/mtb/gear/article/trail-tech-exploring-27-5-42832/


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

tundratrader said:


> After reading this I am hoping that more 27.5+ tires will be out by next summer. That on some 50mm nexties would rock. Would keep all geometry about the same on most fatbikes.
> 
> Trail Tech: Exploring 27.5+ - BikeRadar


I also have a serious hankering for 27.5+ after checking out 1strongone1's latest steed. The lack of current tire selection is holding me back right now.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The 80mm hookless rims arrived today, decided I'm going to build them up for a mate of mine who ride a 22cycles bully, its a 135mm rear Rohloff belt drive fatty with offset marge lites on it. These should do the job beautifully.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> The 80mm hookless rims arrived today, decided I'm going to build them up for a mate of mine who ride a 22cycles bully, its a 135mm rear Rohloff belt drive fatty with offset marge lites on it. These should do the job beautifully.


Was it an option to get them with only 32 offset holes?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

*Tubeless Questions*

So, I'm new to tubeless and have a few questions with my new Black Eagle rims setup:

What do I carry for flat repair?
Do I have to worry about riding through deeper streams and water getting into the rim?


For the first question, I've heard it'd pointless to carry a tube because a tire set up tubeless could potentially have a lot of thorns stuck in it (that the sealant has successfully sealed), so it'd be akin to sticking a tube into a pincushion. Would it be wise to carry those 2oz squeeze bottles of sealant, such as the Stans, instead of, or in addition to a tube?

Also, is there any point in carrying a standard hand pump (Lezyne Pressure Drive, in my case)? Will it be fruitless trying to re-set a tubeless tire setup with such a pump? Should I stash CO2 cartridges going forward?

Finally, this might sound silly, but I cross streams occasionally, where the water could come up as high as the hub. I imagine water could come in through little gaps in the spoke hole/nipple junctures. If that actually does happen, and settles in the bottom of the rim while at rest, will the water eventually loosen up the rim tape (Stans Yellow 25mm) and cause an implosion?

I swear these don't sound dumb to me, but let me know if otherwise 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> So, I'm new to tubeless and have a few questions with my new Black Eagle rims setup:
> 
> What do I carry for flat repair?
> Do I have to worry about riding through deeper streams and water getting into the rim?
> ...


I'm in the same boat and have gone through the same "dumb" thought process. My thoughts:
- For burps: Add some sealant and attempt to reseat the tire by pump. If that fails, try CO2.
- Carry a tube. I'll take my chances with the thorns remaining in the tire. Of all the flats I've gotten, very few were of the type where the thorn remained in the tire. When that was the case, locating and removing the thorn was easy enough. I've gotten a few punctures where a 1/4" diameter stick has gone right through the casing. Sealant might not work on this size hole. A tube will almost always work if you take the time to clear the tire of thorns. I'd rather be patient in the repair process than have to walk out of the woods.

As for the water intrusion, this is no different than any other double wall rim. Never worried about it in the past, and I intend to continue not worrying until something bad happens.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> As for the water intrusion, this is no different than any other double wall rim. Never worried about it in the past, and I intend to continue not worrying until something bad happens.


There is a difference--the size of the rim cavity that you can fill with water. I was surprised (after a few mud/slop rides in the mountains this fall) how much water was in the cavity: Several ounces worth. Only way I could find to get it out was to remove the tire, tape, and valve and shake it all out.

If deep stream crossings (or frequent post-ride hosings) are a frequent part of your riding repertoire, give some thought to how you plan to manage this. Singlewall rims would be my recommendation.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ask Nextie to put some drain holes (3 to match the stickers) in when manufacturing. I can't imagine that it would make it structurally unsafe.

Drevil, you should always run your hand around the inside of tyres when putting in a tube anyway, fat or not fat.

SmooveP, I'd be surprised if anyone has ever burped a tyre off one of these rims.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think drain holes would work that well. They would invite more water in, and you'd have to flip the wheel horizontally to get it to drain.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, they would let more water in, but you would also be able to get it out easily. Come on SmooveP, laying the bike on its side is something I think most people could manage during a break in a ride. I just think it's a much better option than having to remove the tyre and tape to get it out and then re-seating/sealing etc.

Come to think of it, most of the water would probably exit during the normal course of riding.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Was it an option to get them with only 32 offset holes?


Probably Mike, I didn't specify any drilling. I got them to test out, just happens my mate has an offset bike and has been talking about ordering Lightbicycle rims for a while.

Yes, the extra row of holes will be a bit of a pain with sh1t getting in there, saltwater and dust will love that cavity.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

mikesee said:


> ... I was surprised (after a few mud/slop rides in the mountains this fall) how much water was in the cavity: Several ounces worth. Only way I could find to get it out was to remove the tire, tape, and valve and shake it all out..


Coming in through the spoked holes then? (talking 32 not 64 hole rims) I would have thought that the nipples would seal the rim tight in the spoke hole under tension.

Would a nipple washer or a dab of silicone from the inside be the solution?


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Silicone is my plan when I get these and what I am gonna do to my darryls.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tundratrader said:


> Silicone is my plan when I get these and what I am gonna do to my darryls.


I think the problem with silicone is that once you turn the nipple, the seal will be broken. Also, how would you apply it? Silicone is messy. Wiping off the excess will probably leave ugly smears on the rim around the spoke holes.

I was thinking of something like a spoke washer made of plastic or Delrin that could act as a gasket and not interfere with spoke tension or truing. Found nothing in my search for a spoke-specific product, but I'm sure there's something out there in the industrial supply world that might fit.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

tundratrader said:


> Silicone... ...what I am gonna do to my darryls.


No need. I ran Darryls on this trip:






Made zero effort at keeping the wheels dry for 10 days. Frequently submerged not just wheels but the whole bike. Got home, peeled off the tires, and the baby powder on the tubes was still perfectly dry.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> I think the problem with silicone is that once you turn the nipple, the seal will be broken. Also, how would you apply it? Silicone is messy. Wiping off the excess will probably leave ugly smears on the rim around the spoke holes.
> 
> I was thinking of something like a spoke washer made of plastic or Delrin that could act as a gasket and not interfere with spoke tension or truing. Found nothing in my search for a spoke-specific product, but I'm sure there's something out there in the industrial supply world that might fit.


You can get marine silicone It doesn't quite dry but it still waterproof


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

RockyJo1 said:


> You can get marine silicone It doesn't quite dry but it still waterproof


I think you would be brave to try that on your new rims, that stuff is forever you may not be able to adjust your spokes without some problems


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

exp18 said:


> I think you would be brave to try that on your new rims, that stuff is forever you may not be able to adjust your spokes without some problems


I don't understand how you would apply it inside your double wall rim. Goop it on each nipple as you build it? Tensioning/truing your sweet carbon wheels also becomes an issue. I wouldn't go near this idea.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Pretty sure this place will have something that would work: Standard Washers | Copolymer Acetal Washers | Delrin Acetal Washers | Nylon Washers | PET Washers | Custom Washers
Getting the right size and best material is the challenge. I'd think you'd want a snug fit for the inner diameter, not so hard that it breaks when you tighten the spoke, but not so soft that it gets crushed. Thick enough to make an effective seal, but not so thick that it will mess with spoke tension down the road. Anyone familiar with the different materials: Delrin-Acetal, nylon, vulcanized fibre, PTFE, etc.?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Probably Mike, I didn't specify any drilling. I got them to test out, just happens my mate has an offset bike and has been talking about ordering Lightbicycle rims for a while.
> 
> Yes, the extra row of holes will be a bit of a pain with sh1t getting in there, saltwater and dust will love that cavity.


Little squares of black tape seals those extra holes right up. YMMV if your rims aren't black.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

This thread has gone way off-topic about something that may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Apache1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ozzy - I got to believe those rims would be the strongest of any 80mm carbon rims.
What spoke/nipple combo would you go with if they were not drilled offset?
Did Nextie give you specs for these rims?
Thanks!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my 65's today. Merry Xmas to me!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

RagerXS said:


> This thread has gone way off-topic about something that may or may not be an issue.


Perhaps you missed this a few posts up: 


mikesee said:


> There is a difference--the size of the rim cavity that you can fill with water. I was surprised (after a few mud/slop rides in the mountains this fall) how much water was in the cavity: Several ounces worth. Only way I could find to get it out was to remove the tire, tape, and valve and shake it all out...


I believe the rims Mike is referring to are the 90 mm. They have no "extra" holes, any seepage is getting in past the nips.

I am avoiding deep water crossings for now.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> Got my 65's today. Merry Xmas to me!


Don't open them till tomorrow.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

RockyJo1 said:


> Don't open them till tomorrow.


Doh! I have no self control.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Apache1 said:


> Ozzy - I got to believe those rims would be the strongest of any 80mm carbon rims.
> What spoke/nipple combo would you go with if they were not drilled offset?
> Did Nextie give you specs for these rims?
> Thanks!


All the specs are on the site.

[Snow Dragon] Carbon Fat Bike Rim 80mm Width Double Wall Tubeless Compatible Hookless [NXT80SD]


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Nexties next rims, I''m actually kinda stoked for these. 26x52


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

bdundee said:


> Nexties next rims, I''m actually kinda stoked for these. 26x52


What do I do with these? Run 26x3.0 tires on a 27.5 frame?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

matto6 said:


> What do I do with these? Run 26x3.0 tires on a 27.5 frame?


No run a 4.0, thinking it would be a good summer setup. Kinda like the Hugo that doesn't bend


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

mikesee said:


> There is a difference--the size of the rim cavity that you can fill with water. I was surprised (after a few mud/slop rides in the mountains this fall) how much water was in the cavity: Several ounces worth. Only way I could find to get it out was to remove the tire, tape, and valve and shake it all out.
> 
> If deep stream crossings (or frequent post-ride hosings) are a frequent part of your riding repertoire, give some thought to how you plan to manage this. Singlewall rims would be my recommendation.


Hmm, this could make me re-think the possible wheel build we discussed. (I'm the previous customer that's going to bite once I see if fat bikes are truly my jam after this season.)

Have you told Nextie about this? Seems like something they should address given the fact they are going for a radically different design from everyone else that seems to have this one significant flaw.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

schnee said:


> Hmm, this could make me re-think the possible wheel build we discussed. (I'm the previous customer that's going to bite once I see if fat bikes are truly my jam after this season.)
> 
> Have you told Nextie about this? Seems like something they should address given the fact they are going for a radically different design from everyone else that seems to have this one significant flaw.


Not sure I'd call this a "flaw". Most conventional mountain bike rims are constructed this way. And double wall fat bike rims are not new. This is the original Large Marge rim.









Note that the Marge rim's cross section is segmented, reducing, but not eliminating, the size of the hollow section where water can get in. It wouldn't be easy to build a carbon rim like this, I'd guess. I think it's up to the wheel builder to come up with a solution (assuming you buy into the idea that one is needed.) I think Mike nailed the rim manufacturer's "solution" - single wall rims. HED is the only one I'm aware of currently doing this.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

schnee said:


> Have you told Nextie about this? Seems like something they should address given the fact they are going for a radically different design from everyone else that seems to have this one significant flaw.


Can't blame anyone for making a decision based on their local trails and needs. But I don't really consider this a flaw. Every design has compromises, you just have to pick your poison.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been tubeless now for 3 weeks are trails are saturated up here and I had no water issues whatsoever. Think maybe people are putting too much thought into it.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

What is the strongest spoke to use with these. Weight not being a concern. I see that these torx head atom lab nipples are an option is why I ask. Is there some awesome spoke to go with that nipple?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> I've been tubeless now for 3 weeks are trails are saturated up here and I had no water issues whatsoever. Think maybe people are putting too much thought into it.


Ditto.
I took both my tires..and tape off.
Got a shot glass full out of the rear...and a few drips out of the fr0nt.
I wish I could get that time back


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Got mine today (they attempted to deliver on Christmas):


























All I need now are some purple spokes and some brass nips, and it's wheelbuildin' time! :band:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


>


Porkstacker's household XMas morning - 
Leo: Kids, Santa got each one of you a carbon fiber fat rim!!!
Kids: (incredulous, sideways glance)...
Leo: What's that? You can't use them? Well, papa can do something with them! Here, I'll trade you a crisp $10 bill for each one!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

the mayor said:


> Ditto.
> I took both my tires..and tape off.
> Got a shot glass full out of the rear...and a few drips out of the fr0nt.
> I wish I could get that time back


I feel like I started this train of thought when I asked about water getting in the rims. Sorry 'bout that 

So, like I said, I'm new to tubeless, but I know that water immersion into the rim cavity is absolutely NOT a new thing, and happens to all rims, carbon or not. However, on a tubed setup, the tube pushes against the tape, and you don't have to worry if the tape gets unstuck. The tube should keep the rim tape in place.

With a tubeless setup, there isn't anything pushing the tape down (against the rim), so as water, mud, dirt, and other detritus gets into the cavity, I wondered if it'll eventually make the tape unsticky and allow air or sealant to escape past the tape and into holes, then the cavity.

Honest question, and not meant to stir things up. In fact, this seems more like a question of whether or not the different types of tape stick well to the carbon rims and if they are affected by stuff that enters rims if you do deeper water crossings.

the mayor: did you have to put more sealant back in the tires when you removed the tires from the rims, or were you just careful and it sealed back up no prob?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Leo,

Love the rims! Is that the 3K weave in matte with clear decals? 65mm rims?

Fred


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

RagerXS said:


> Leo,
> 
> Love the rims! Is that the 3K weave in matte with clear decals? 65mm rims?
> 
> Fred


Yessir! I was on the fence about getting the decals to read "PORKSTACKER!", but didn't want to wait longer. Additionally, I would have gotten them in purple if that colour were offered.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Drevil said:


> I feel like I started this train of thought when I asked about water getting in the rims. Sorry 'bout that
> 
> So, like I said, I'm new to tubeless, but I know that water immersion into the rim cavity is absolutely NOT a new thing, and happens to all rims, carbon or not. However, on a tubed setup, the tube pushes against the tape, and you don't have to worry if the tape gets unstuck. The tube should keep the rim tape in place.
> 
> ...


If tape got in your rim cavity via spoke hole it works be very little. Through valve hole, maybe a bit more. The thing keeping tape on is air pressure. It works seal it well enough, I think, because it has for my other rims.
You might have s problem if you set up the rim and submerge it right away.
Maybe set it up and wait a week before doing a super wet ride.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Built my wheels up today. First time building up a wheelset with carbon rims (gulp). 
The build went smoothly. The set weighs 1880g with Hope hubs, DT Revo spokes and brass nips. That's only 100g more than the HED/I9's with aluminum spokes!
Tubeless setup to follow. I need to get the longer valve stems.


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

What are the minimum necessarry tools to built these wheels ? Do I need (buy?) a truing stand, a spoke tensiometer or is there a clever way way to built them ?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

SmooveP said:


> Not sure I'd call this a "flaw". Most conventional mountain bike rims are constructed this way. And double wall fat bike rims are not new. This is the original Large Marge rim.
> 
> View attachment 950196
> 
> ...


Well, I guess it seems like a flaw to me, due to the necessity of frequent stream crossings where I live and how little it matters to previous rims due to the minimal air volume inside.

The triangle cross section seems to be their way of adding strength, but there's a bit of an unintended consequence in rare situations that means occasional PITA maintenance that isn't necessary in other rims. It's a minor flaw, but I'd still call it a flaw.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Parus Cristatus said:


> What are the minimum necessarry tools to built these wheels ? Do I need (buy?) a truing stand, a spoke tensiometer or is there a clever way way to built them ?


Shop that built mine used my frame as a truing stand.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Parus Cristatus said:


> What are the minimum necessarry tools to built these wheels ? Do I need (buy?) a truing stand, a spoke tensiometer or is there a clever way way to built them ?


Once you build yourself one set of wheels, you'll always build your own from then on.

Truing stands are not expensive, I made my first one but got a Minoura stand given to me which spreads out over 200mm wide for fatty hubs... also still using my homemade dishing tool. I bought a park tension meter to give me a ballpark tension but its probably unnecessary (though if you have the cash, its worth buying). A good spoke tool like the DT one and I also still spin my nipples down on a modified screwdriver.

I have about 20+ sets of wheels built with these tools and all works 100%.


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot Ozzy, I am still hesitating betweenn buying the tools and do the work or have it done by the LBS... but that's another subject...
edit : Thanks also rockyjoe1, I did not correctly read you message before, thats a good idea...


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

schnee said:


> Well, I guess it seems like a flaw to me, due to the necessity of frequent stream crossings where I live and how little it matters to previous rims due to the minimal air volume inside.
> 
> The triangle cross section seems to be their way of adding strength, but there's a bit of an unintended consequence in rare situations that means occasional PITA maintenance that isn't necessary in other rims. It's a minor flaw, but I'd still call it a flaw.


I don't see these as different than any double walled rim.


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

Nextie Wild Dragons, Hope Hubs, DT Champ Spokes, Ashima Rotors.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Bud and Lou look sooooo good on carbon!!


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful! That was my original plan eventually!! Any chance u can weigh front and rear separate? Curious what this move will do compared to my current set up


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

No Roads, are those 65mm or 90mm?

Fred


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Google - Nextie Wild Dragon = 90mm


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Out riding today in some nice fresh snow. Since my Mukluk fork has been recalled and I'm still waiting for the replacement, I mounted my Chinese fork and Nextie front wheel, which are intended for my Chinese carbon frame (still waiting for the BB to finish the build).

Look how the Nextie wheel sheds the snow while the HRD collects it, added significant weight to the back wheel. Wish I had the hub adapters to run the rear Nextie as well.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

aizu1 said:


> Out riding today in some nice fresh snow. Since my Mukluk fork has been recalled and I'm still waiting for the replacement, I mounted my Chinese fork and Nextie front wheel, which are intended for my Chinese carbon frame (still waiting for the BB to finish the build).
> 
> Look how the Nextie wheel sheds the snow while the HRD collects it, added significant weight to the back wheel. Wish I had the hub adapters to run the rear Nextie as well.
> View attachment 950666


Did you was your carbon rim?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Shakedown ride yesterday. Dropped 1.4 lbs, down to 25.4 lbs (yes, with pedals). Still running tubes (Q tubes light 2.4-2.75). Note that the valve stems are barely long enough to engage the pump chuck, even with the stem nut removed.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

RockyJo1 said:


> Did you was your carbon rim?


If you mean wax, no I didn't wax the rims. But I intend to do it in the next few days. I plan to wax the bike frame too.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

SmooveP said:


> Shakedown ride yesterday. Dropped 1.4 lbs, down to 25.4 lbs (yes, with pedals). Still running tubes (Q tubes light 2.4-2.75). Note that the valve stems are barely long enough to engage the pump chuck, even with the stem nut removed.
> 
> View attachment 950680


That's a nice looking bike. 
My stems barely stick out as well. But just enough for the pump. Although I had rig something with a pipette to add the Stans cause the injector wouldn't engage the value.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Have time off (in between jobs now), all I need to do now is figure out spoke length. 190mm 9:zero:7 rear hub, 135mm 9:zero:7 front hub, 65mm Nextie-Bike rims w/4.5mm spoke holes. Hankerin' to build these puppies up. Want to go with standard no-frills straight gauge spokes and standard brass nips. Can anyone point me in the direction of a spoke calculator or better yet, spoke length for an identical wheel build? Gracias.



SmooveP said:


> Shakedown ride yesterday. Dropped 1.4 lbs, down to 25.4 lbs (yes, with pedals). Still running tubes (Q tubes light 2.4-2.75). Note that the valve stems are barely long enough to engage the pump chuck, even with the stem nut removed.
> 
> View attachment 950680


Duuude, that's a sweet-ass bike, now even sweeter looking with the Nexties! Cannot wait to hear back how light it is once you get it runnin' tooobliss!!! :band:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Have time off (in between jobs now), all I need to do now is figure out spoke length. 190mm 9:zero:7 rear hub, 135mm 9:zero:7 front hub, 65mm Nextie-Bike rims w/4.5mm spoke holes. Hankerin' to build these puppies up. Want to go with standard no-frills straight gauge spokes and standard brass nips. Can anyone point me in the direction of a spoke calculator or better yet, spoke length for an identical wheel build? Gracias.


My favorite: Freespoke


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Just built a 9:ZERO:7 190/197 rear up with a 65mm rim - spoke lengths were 250DS/254NDS with 14mm nipples - you could also use 248/252 as it was between sizes. I used a Hope Fatsno 135mm front which used 250mm spokes which I expect would be similar to the 9:ZERO:7. I use DT Spokecalc.
FWIW I would use double-butted spokes over plain gauge for durability as they put less strain on the spoke-head.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

aizu1 said:


> If you mean wax, no I didn't wax the rims. But I intend to do it in the next few days. I plan to wax the bike frame too.


Yes wax.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Duuude, that's a sweet-ass bike, now even sweeter looking with the Nexties! Cannot wait to hear back how light it is once you get it runnin' tooobliss!!! :band:


Thanks, man. Not expecting much weight loss, if any, from going tubeless. I just want it to work! I could not get a reliable seal between the Marge Lites and the Escalators.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> Thanks, man. Not expecting much weight loss, if any, from going tubeless. I just want it to work! I could not get a reliable seal between the Marge Lites and the Escalators.


I had trouble with Escalators and Rolling Darryls, may not have tried long enough. I am now running the Escalators on Lemere and Yishun carbon rims. I had some leakage around bead seal on both, especially at low pressure. They both sealed within a few rides. Bigger problem may be that I am getting leakage through the sidewall where they wrinkle at low pressure. I want to be able to run low pressure so this may be a deal breaker with Escalators.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

sryanak said:


> I had trouble with Escalators and Rolling Darryls, may not have tried long enough. I am now running the Escalators on Lemere and Yishun carbon rims. I had some leakage around bead seal on both, especially at low pressure. They both sealed within a few rides. Bigger problem may be that I am getting leakage through the sidewall where they wrinkle at low pressure. I want to be able to run low pressure so this may be a deal breaker with Escalators.


Through the sidewall? Yikes! This is a bummer because I scored a brand new set off a guy on this forum. I otherwise really like them - good all around tread pattern and nice supple feel at 180TPI. I got 2 years out of my first set (with tubes). They did seem to fit awfully loose on the Marge Lites, but seem a bit better on the Nexties, so hoping for the best. If not, I'm determined to make tubeless work, so if the Escalators don't work, I'll switch to Vanhelgas or some other trues tubeless ready tire.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Are the Van Helgas TLR? I wasn't aware that any of the 45nrth/surly/Innova tires were explicitly tubeless ready.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Gigantic said:


> Are the Van Helgas TLR? I wasn't aware that any of the 45nrth/surly/Innova tires were explicitly tubeless ready.


Yes. I recall seeing it talked about in a video and they mention it being tubeless ready on their site. 45NRTH


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Gigantic said:


> Are the Van Helgas TLR? I wasn't aware that any of the 45nrth/surly/Innova tires were explicitly tubeless ready.


Yep. From the subtitle on the Vanhelga page: "TUBELESS-READY AGGRESSIVE FATBIKE TIRE"


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

dovebiker said:


> Just built a 9:ZERO:7 190/197 rear up with a 65mm rim - spoke lengths were 250DS/254NDS with 14mm nipples - you could also use 248/252 as it was between sizes. I used a Hope Fatsno 135mm front which used 250mm spokes which I expect would be similar to the 9:ZERO:7. I use DT Spokecalc.
> FWIW I would use double-butted spokes over plain gauge for durability as they put less strain on the spoke-head.


Thanks. Not that I'd be able to build up my own wheels, have never done that before. I'm sure I'd **** something up in the process, as everything I lay my hands on becomes an all- or multi-day project that costs at least 3x what it would cost for someone else (a shop, for example) do it.


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Thanks. Not that I'd be able to build up my own wheels, have never done that before. I'm sure I'd **** something up in the process, as everything I lay my hands on becomes an all- or multi-day project that costs at least 3x what it would cost for someone else (a shop, for example) do it.


I'm in same boat. I cheap out to save money but end up spending more cause I messed something up! But learning to build wheels is a skills I'd love to have


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

A recent, enjoyable build of a set of 65mm Nextie's. Hello Kitty (duct-tape) hub logos were no extra charge...





My personal wheels are Henry-murdered-Ford black from tip to tail, as are ~85% of all the wheels I build. But it's nice to build something brighter on occasion.
​


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait… what??? Hadn’t seen purple as one of the available colours to choose from on the Nextie-Bike website. Would have jumped on a set of purple hoops. Oh well, my next set will be purple.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

aizu1 said:


> That's a nice looking bike.
> My stems barely stick out as well. But just enough for the pump. Although I had rig something with a pipette to add the Stans cause the injector wouldn't engage the value.


I use a Schrader adapter gives you a little bit more length


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wait&#8230; what??? Hadn't seen purple as one of the available colours to choose from on the Nextie-Bike website. Would have jumped on a set of purple hoops. Oh well, my next set will be purple.


They were having inconsistency issues with the purple--no two sets were coming out alike, and people were unhappy when they got something that looked different from what they expected. So they pulled that option.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW Nextie rims are pretty good as a first-off carbon wheel build because their shape is round and true - it's far easier to pull an alloy rim out of shape - just make sure you wind up the nipples evenly e.g one turn at a time. Worth investing in a tension meter (like Park TM-1) as carbon doesn't like big variations is spoke tension. I had to use my frame as a jig for the rear due to hub width. A 6" adjustable square against the seatstay makes a good alignment gauge / dishing tool.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

dovebiker said:


> FWIW Nextie rims are pretty good as a first-off carbon wheel build because their shape is round and true - it's far easier to pull an alloy rim out of shape - just make sure you wind up the nipples evenly e.g one turn at a time. Worth investing in a tension meter (like Park TM-1) as carbon doesn't like big variations is spoke tension. I had to use my frame as a jig for the rear due to hub width. A 6" adjustable square against the seatstay makes a good alignment gauge / dishing tool.


+1 on all this. Patience is your friend. I'd add that a self-centering truing stand (like the Park TS-2) is a good investment, and it makes the dishing tool unnecessary for most builds. It's built like a tank and you could easily sell it if you never build another wheel.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Mikesee,

Looks like the Lou is right at home on a 65mm rim. Can you comment on the differences between that and a 90mm rim, or other sizes you have seen?

Fred


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

RagerXS said:


> Mikesee,
> 
> Looks like the Lou is right at home on a 65mm rim. Can you comment on the differences between that and a 90mm rim, or other sizes you have seen?
> 
> Fred



As you'd expect, Lou on a 65 is narrower/rounder than Lou on a 90 or 100mm. For a heavier rider that spends lots of time on soft surfaces/at low pressures, I don't think the 65/Lou combo is ideal.



But the rider for whom I built this setup is ~120#. For her it seemed the best overall set of compromises.

​


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. My biggest dilemma is squeezing the fattest tire in the rear of my 170 mm frame. I fear the added 10 mm over the stock 80 mm rims may be enough to cause chain rub. But that is slightly off topic here and more specific to the frame I think.

Fred


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

My Nextie equipped Borealis Echo


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nilsern said:


> My Nextie equipped Borealis Echo


Holy crap!!!!  Dude, that is a beautiful Echo!!!! :band: Cannot wait to get my Nexties built up!


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

The old Bigfoot got a big change:thumbsup:


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

Hey, read this whole thread and I want to get into the carbon wheel scene, but I'm curious as to what the REAL weight savings are over the stock wheel. I seen several threads that speak to the weight benefits, but with the caveats that the weight is without the "rim tape", "rotor", "tires" and so on....

For those of you that have purchased carbon wheels what is the actual weight with ALL accruements attached (hub, spokes, rim and tubeless tape, sealant, rotor, tire, etc. 

Basically everything you would have on the your bike. Thanks.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

On the Bigfoot, lost 4 lbs with cling wrap versus 2,8 tubes in the original wheels.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Man...that Echo looks phucking tough!! 

WWF Scream "ARE YOU READY TO RUMBLE"!!!!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

BonesNis said:


> Hey, read this whole thread and I want to get into the carbon wheel scene, but I'm curious as to what the REAL weight savings are over the stock wheel. I seen several threads that speak to the weight benefits, but with the caveats that the weight is without the "rim tape", "rotor", "tires" and so on....
> 
> For those of you that have purchased carbon wheels what is the actual weight with ALL accruements attached (hub, spokes, rim and tubeless tape, sealant, rotor, tire, etc.
> 
> Basically everything you would have on the your bike. Thanks.


Go look up the weight of your current rims, and then compare to the nextie ones you're looking at. 
Then, find out how much your tube or tubeless set up weighs by looking up the weight of the components.
For a nextie rim, it takes about 30g of tape.
So:
(Current rim + tube) - ( nextie rim + 30g) = difference


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

Don't u guys also consider nipples and spokes? In theory the nextie. Ones will be shorter no? Plus different hubs etc


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

new8812 said:


> On the Bigfoot, lost 4 lbs with cling wrap versus 2,8 tubes in the original wheels.


Cling wrap?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

tfinator said:


> Go look up the weight of your current rims, and then compare to the nextie ones you're looking at.
> Then, find out how much your tube or tubeless set up weighs by looking up the weight of the components.
> For a nextie rim, it takes about 30g of tape.
> So:
> (Current rim + tube) - ( nextie rim + 30g) = difference


You will need to add the weight of your current rim strip or tape to the left side of the equation and the weight of the valve stem and sealant you plan to use to the right side.

As was said above, if you change hubs, nipples or spokes then those too need to be put into the equation.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

sryanak said:


> You will need to add the weight of your current rim strip or tape to the left side of the equation and the weight of the valve stem and sealant you plan to use to the right side.
> 
> As was said above, if you change hubs, nipples or spokes then those too need to be put into the equation.


Right- the weight of your tube or tubeless conversion currently used. Rim strips can be heavy as well - I often forget that. 
I wouldn't bother with hubs, spokes, nips, because those are independent of rim choice.
Frankly, there are too many factors. Just look at the rim weight and tubeless savings. Anything past that is hard to predict. Use that time to ride.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

BonesNis said:


> Hey, read this whole thread and I want to get into the carbon wheel scene, but I'm curious as to what the REAL weight savings are over the stock wheel. I seen several threads that speak to the weight benefits, but with the caveats that the weight is without the "rim tape", "rotor", "tires" and so on....
> 
> For those of you that have purchased carbon wheels what is the actual weight with ALL accruements attached (hub, spokes, rim and tubeless tape, sealant, rotor, tire, etc.
> 
> Basically everything you would have on the your bike. Thanks.


I have two sets of carbon wheels, weights as follows:
1. Lemere 65 carbon rims on WTB modded hubs with DT Rev spokes, alu nipples, KCNC rotors, XTR cassette, gorilla tape tubless, Escalators with center rows studded, no skewers. Front 2445 g, Rear 2900 g.
2. YiShun 85 carbon rims, 616 hubs, same spokes, nipples, rotors, cassette and tires, Stans tape. Front 2470 g, Rear 2980 g


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't like to stand out so build me an inconspicuous Nicolai with Nextie Rims in the same color as the frame


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Vighor said:


> I don't like to stand out so build me an inconspicuous Nicolai with Nextie Rims in the same color as the frame
> View attachment 951667


Haha. Looks so good!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Tonggi said:


> Don't u guys also consider nipples and spokes? In theory the nextie. Ones will be shorter no? Plus different hubs etc


Just ride the bike. If you can't clean that section, the weight savings from 10mm shorter spokes won't change that.

More frankly, no. I don't try to predict weight savings with that accuracy


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

65mm Nextie rims in blue compliment my bike pretty damn well I think. Great weight savings from Marge Lite with ghetto tubeless to Nextie with 25mm stans tape and tubeless done.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

winkster said:


> 65mm Nextie rims in blue compliment my bike pretty damn well I think. Great weight savings from Marge Lite with ghetto tubeless to Nextie with 25mm stans tape and tubeless done.
> 
> View attachment 951742


That blue is cool looking. Those would look great on my Farley 6.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

tfinator said:


> Just ride the bike. If you can't clean that section, the weight savings from 10mm shorter spokes won't change that.
> 
> More frankly, no. I don't try to predict weight savings with that accuracy


I'm not too worried about weight that much but wanted to clear up if people weighed including the spokes etc. Anything is an upgrade for me. Any chance I get to ride is fun. I'll notice the upgrade first few rides and afterwards it becomes normal and will want new. Lol


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

These are fat bike rims... You are over analyzing



Tonggi said:


> Don't u guys also consider nipples and spokes? In theory the nextie. Ones will be shorter no? Plus different hubs etc


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

winkster said:


> 65mm Nextie rims in blue compliment my bike pretty damn well I think. Great weight savings from Marge Lite with ghetto tubeless to Nextie with 25mm stans tape and tubeless done.


Looks Sweet! How much weight did you save?


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thinking of the 65MM rim from NEXTIE for my '14 Beargrease... Which offset should I go with?


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Holy crap!!!!  Dude, that is a beautiful Echo!!!! :band: Cannot wait to get my Nexties built up!


Thanks, really like it myself too. I'm waiting for a few sticker-details for my fork +++. Hopfully it will make it even sweeter 

For referance, my front is 1050gr and rear 1160. This is with alu nipples and 2.0-1.7-2.0 spokes. My old clownshoe rim weighed about the same as my complete front wheel 

Spec on my Echo is:

Frame: echo Black size M
Fork: Bluto rct3, built to120mm
Gears: X01 with RF Next cranks
Breaks: X0 trail WC, with 180mm floting Ubercompoents discs
Wheels: Borealis hubs, alpine db spokes and 90mm Nextie Wilddragon 
Bars/stem: RF Next 760mm/ RF Turbine 35 50mm 
Seat/post: Fabric scoop TI/ reverb(in for warranty at the moment)
HOPE details, and soon some stickers from Slik graphics.

This settup with tubless Bud/Lou is total 28lbs


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

tjdog800 said:


> Looks Sweet! How much weight did you save?


I saved 285 grams per wheel with the swap. A nice difference and to loose the ghetto tubeless is awesome to me. That puts my bike at about 28 pounds with the bluto fork and dropper post.


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

fjtort2 said:


> Thinking of the 65MM rim from NEXTIE for my '14 Beargrease... Which offset should I go with?


As fat as I have understand, you should go with the 3mm on both side...
(Your frame is symetrical, and the offset will reduce the spoke angle...)


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

winkster said:


> 65mm Nextie rims in blue compliment my bike pretty damn well I think. Great weight savings from Marge Lite with ghetto tubeless to Nextie with 25mm stans tape and tubeless done.
> 
> View attachment 951742


Beautiful! What tires are those?

Fred


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

The tires look like bontrager fatty tires. 

I was wondering about the offset as well and the other options. I have a 2014 Mukluk. I am gonna build a new front wheel to start because of the fork replacement. Still haven't decided on hub for front but both wheels will be symmetrical regardless.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

RagerXS said:


> Cling wrap?


Saranwrap, plastic pellilicule. Tubeless Fatbike on Vimeo


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice video!


----------



## Sandzsteedt (Jan 19, 2013)

I posted a while back about the wheel build I made with the Nextie Wild Dragons and said that I'd give some ride report after and now is the time for that.

The wheels on my Blackborow feel solid. The carbon rims combined to through axle hubs makes a good combo and I haven't found any drawbacks yet during the 20ish riding hours.

I've been riding between +3 and -15 celcius and tire performance has been a non issue on the Wild Dragons when set up tubeless. I'm riding 45Nrth Dillinger 5 btw. I've had tire pressures so low in the cold that I had slight wrinkling of the rear tire but no burping or significant loss of pressure occurred. I like to keep my pressures such that I don't see sidewall wrinkles in the tires I ride. I don't do that with a gauge or anything. I just sit on the bike when the bike is at the outdoor riding temperature and I let air out until I wrinkle a sidewall. Then I pump slightly over that point.

The Wild Dragon + Dillinger 5 combo makes a nice round tire profile and the setup behaves very well when riding snow. From slush to powder it all just got crushed under me as I powered up climbs or through grass fields covered in 15cm of snow.
The snow depth that I rode a lot measured just over my ankle when I dug my Wölvhammers to meet the ground under the snow. 
I'm still waiting on more snow but unfortunately we now have a thaw going on in Finland so I'll have to wait for some cold temps again.

Toughest condition to ride was definitely the 5cm of slush covered in 5cm of snow. Using too much power would yield nothing but slipping, but using low gears and feeling the traction and having my weight over the rear wheel would let me climb even quite steep slushy road sections.


Best feature of the Wild Dragons is definitely the snowshedding shape. I did not manage to get any snow stuck on the rims as I'd previously have while using ClownShoes. Although I did prepare the rims by waxing them to avoid getting stuff stuck on them.
Deeper snow tests still await but I'm willing to wager that the snowshedding capability of the Wild Dragons might be the biggest benefit of the rims for those that really like to ride in the snow. Of course the low weight and easy tubeless are also great features that give more value to the rims.


So no problems so far. For the summer I'm thinking Jumbo Jim 4.8 on the Wild Dragons, but for now I still have plenty of winter to enjoy about.
Was a great feeling riding on slushy and icy paths that many people who were on foot decided to avoid by drudging though deeper snow next to the path to avoid slipping and falling.


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

I have orderd mine (black eagle UD matt), now it's time to wait...


----------



## frl (Jul 22, 2014)

new8812 said:


> Saranwrap, plastic pellilicule. Tubeless Fatbike on Vimeo


In Norway many fatbikers use that to go tubeless. It is very light. And it works well. I used that on my old alu rims.
Now I have the Nextie rims 90 mm. I love them. Just tape 1 round, put the snowshoe xl on the rim. And pump up with a hand pump.


----------



## Gilboy (Mar 22, 2004)

tfinator said:


> Go look up the weight of your current rims, and then compare to the nextie ones you're looking at.
> Then, find out how much your tube or tubeless set up weighs by looking up the weight of the components.
> For a nextie rim, it takes about 30g of tape.
> So:
> (Current rim + tube) - ( nextie rim + 30g) = difference


Here's what I took off each wheel. Lost four pounds of rotating mass.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Some great looking bikes ^^^

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

All carbon salsa Fatbike is the first thing I see on my nightmare ridden sleep. Thank you that helped a little. I am on vacation and don't have my Mukluk with me. I am gonna see what I can rent today. I bet I could get something elsewear but not on Molokai. Really missing my bike and the half winter Alaska conditions while sitting in Hawaii. I can't believe I didn't figure out how to bring my bike.... dohhh


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

An EVOC bike bag will transport a fatbike beautifully.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Having trouble getting my 65mm rim and Escalator to go tubeless. One sealed up instantly with the tiniest bit of seepage. The other one is leaking Stan's badly around both sides of the rim.
I cleaned both tiers and rims, sanded the bead shelf of the rim with 320 grit and lightly sanded the bead area of the tire. Anyone out there running the same combo?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sanding the rim?.... Sounds scary...
Mine weaped for the first few rides.

After I removed to stud the tires, I painted the bead shelf area with liquid latex (mold builder) and this stopped all weaping.

Might try a single wrap of stans like tape at each bead? The stuff weighs nothing.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

SmooveP said:


> Having trouble getting my 65mm rim and Escalator to go tubeless. One sealed up instantly with the tiniest bit of seepage. The other one is leaking Stan's badly around both sides of the rim.
> I cleaned both tiers and rims, sanded the bead shelf of the rim with 320 grit and lightly sanded the bead area of the tire. Anyone out there running the same combo?


You do NOT want to be sanding those parts.....you are just making the tolerances looser. But seeing you have done it....too late.

What I'd suggest at this point is pulling the tire and paint a coat of sealant around the rim and let it dry. Aply a few more coats.

Are the tires now or used?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

320 grit sandpaper is not going to affect the tolerance. It's to smooth out tiny irregularities in the rim and remove any residual crap from having the tires mounted before.
The tires are nearly new, maybe 10 rides on them. I previously had the rear tire running tubeless on Marge Lites, but had lots of trouble with it burping. Interestingly, that's the one that mounted up tubeless on the Nextie rim with no problem. I may try the mold builder if the tire doesn't seal up overnight.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Any functional considerations to the finish options? 
Does glossy provide some UV protection vs matte?
Does one weave wear better or survive scratches better?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Both wheels are holding air now. I used the latex mold builder recommended by a few of you guys, and that seems to help, so thanks for that tip! There was still some oozing of Stan's, but much less. Still needs to be ridden as final proof that it works. New final weight is 25.02lbs, down from 26.81. So, dropped 1.8 lbs by switching from Marge Lites w/tubes to Nextie 65's and tubeless.


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

are these the same rim that are being sold on Ebay?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Tubeless newbie question: if I switch tires, is it safe to assume I can transfer any liquid goop that remains in the old tire into the new tire? I was thinking of swapping the Nate I usually run for the Bud because of the .000013422" of snow that we got yesterday


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Tubeless newbie question: if I switch tires, is it safe to assume I can transfer any liquid goop that remains in the old tire into the new tire? I was thinking of swapping the Nate I usually run for the Bud because of the .000013422" of snow that we got yesterday


From what I've read, as long as it's still liquid, you're good. I think you got .000000002 more snow than my area.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

davefj40 said:


> are these the same rim that are being sold on Ebay?


There's a LOT of things sold on Ebay, Punkin.
You might want to be more specific


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

We'll talking about carbon fat rims so these.

Ican 26er Fatbike Wheelset Clincher Full Carbon 65mm 32 32h 135 197mm | eBay


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

davefj40 said:


> We'll talking about carbon fat rims so these.
> 
> Ican 26er Fatbike Wheelset Clincher Full Carbon 65mm 32 32h 135 197mm | eBay


That's not anything like a Nextie rim.


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I emailed them and they are emailing me back like crazy.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Tubeless newbie question: if I switch tires, is it safe to assume I can transfer any liquid goop that remains in the old tire into the new tire?


Absolutely ! Dont waste the stuff, I go through a shiz load of stans across all bikes, probably 4-5 1L bottles a year at a guess, been even known to empty a tyre back into the stans bottle.

If just transferring to another tyre then pour it all in minus the stans goober


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Gilboy said:


> Here's what I took off each wheel. Lost four pounds of rotating mass.


Wow! 4 pounds is that possible? I have the same bike and would love to shead 4 pounds.
Did you check to see how much weight you put back on with the Stans or whatever else you used to seal?
Also was wondering what tube Salsa used in the Beargrease. The tube in my Mukluk was the 1.0mm thick but not sure about the Beargrease.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Mounted my 65mm nextie rims yesterday. Going to rude today. 
Build is 32 3x double butted with brass nips and chosen hubs (150/190).
Came out to 1990 grams. Stoked!


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Out of curiosity, any idea how small a tire you can put on those 65mm nexties for summer riding?


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

Can the Nexties be used on a Moonlander with the large offset rear? I would like a lighter rim than the Clown Shoes someday.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Snopro440 said:


> Can the Nexties be used on a Moonlander with the large offset rear? I would like a lighter rim than the Clown Shoes someday.


Look at light bike or Serma carbon rims.


----------



## mpolka (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone had problems communicating with Nextie? I filed a warranty claim for a broken 40mm 29er rim two weeks ago and have not received any sort of reply from them. I sent a follow up email a week after the original message and then sent them a message through facebook two days ago. No response what so ever. I'm not really sure what to do now.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

mpolka said:


> Has anyone had problems communicating with Nextie? I filed a warranty claim for a broken 40mm 29er rim two weeks ago and have not received any sort of reply from them. I sent a follow up email a week after the original message and then sent them a message through facebook two days ago. No response what so ever. I'm not really sure what to do now.


You could try contacting them through their website. There's a "Leave us a message" link at the bottom of the web page.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

seems that communication troubles crop up from time to time. Their CS seems to be a one-man show and when I had questions, it took a few days to get a response. I'd keep at it...Chinese New Year starts up next month, so you definitely want to get in touch ASAP.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

I sent an email about spoke washers yesterday and had a reply within hours.......


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Chinese Traditional New Year (known as Spring Festival) is coming, China industries will be off work around 15th February to 1st March 2015. We also don't work during this holiday. Orders placed from 1st to 14th February may not be shipped before this holiday. So, we decide, as a compensation of customers long waiting time, to offer a small discount, like 5% off for all retail orders placed during 1st February to 1st March. Not very much a discount, but regard it as a return


----------



## mpolka (Mar 8, 2013)

SmooveP said:


> You could try contacting them through their website. There's a "Leave us a message" link at the bottom of the web page.


Thanks for the suggestion, I had a reply less than a day later. My original messages got stuck in a junk folder with the warranty email address. Brian was great to deal with and they will be sending a replacement rim.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mpolka said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I had a reply less than a day later. My original messages got stuck in a junk folder with the warranty email address. Brian was great to deal with and they will be sending a replacement rim.


curse those spam filters!


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

*65mm Rims*

Hi.

noob here.

I am planning to buy nextie 65mm rims for my chinese carbon fatbike. I have a xmiplay IP-018 frame and I was wondering if I need the 0 offset (center-drilled) or 2.5mm offset.
















thanks!


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

197mm drop-outs = offset drilling, and even then spoke angles are a bit tight on 65mm rims - just built a pair of 65mm rims or my 5" fatty


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

dovebiker said:


> 197mm drop-outs = offset drilling, and even then spoke angles are a bit tight on 65mm rims - just built a pair of 65mm rims or my 5" fatty


thanks! will order the rims with 2.5mm offset then.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

*Snow Dragons Arrived*

Excited to get my 80mm rims today, until I opened them and saw this:













































Build might get done by spring!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

That sucks. Ironically placed "QC Passed" sticker.


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I've been waiting since December for my Snow Dragon rims. They keep telling "two more days".

Hope they honour their warranty. Good luck!


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks. I forgot to mention, they came in a little heavy at 645 and 650g as well.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tuskenraider said:


> Thanks. I forgot to mention, they came in a little heavy at 645 and 650g as well.


Could be the weight of the mold bladders that were left inside the rim!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Are they all scratched up? Bad carbon layup? or cracks in the resin?


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

SmooveP said:


> Could be the weight of the mold bladders that were left inside the rim!


Is that why it looks like the holes weren't drilled through?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

BonesNis said:


> Is that why it looks like the holes weren't drilled through?


Sure looks that way.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

Windigo said:


> Are they all scratched up? Bad carbon layup? or cracks in the resin?


The scratches are like imperfections in the finish, but you can't feel them. I see a little of this in my Easton carbon bars, but not to this extent since there is a lot more surface area. You can see grooves on each side of the wheel and one in the center in some spots of the rim, and not in others as the pics below show. The groove appears in the center because it seems like one side is higher than the other. The side grooves look like they could be part of the rim design, but they are also uneven in depth and that is also where all the dimpling has occurred. The dimpling is mostly on one rim. Very disappointing. Hopefully they make things right in a timely fashion.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Putting them in the sunlight helps to see what is going on with the carbon and resin.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

A friend of mine ordered 2 sets of the 90's and last week he asked if they are almost ready and was told they where making them tomorrow. Well today he got an email that said they where shipped with a tracking number and they arrived about 3 hours later, now that super fast light speed shipping.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I think they've put them in a little blue police box.


----------



## Nick Bain (Jan 15, 2015)

LOL how much time could you save riding or working by getting HED BFDs LOL.


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

65mm Nextie rims saved me 600 grams total when swapping from Marge Lite wheels set up ghetto tubeless and they look awesome too.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Nick Bain said:


> LOL how much time could you save riding or working by getting HED BFDs LOL.


Are the HED substantially more money?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Windigo said:


> Are the HED substantially more money?


2-3x as much. For example, the i9 "Big Rig" wheelset using these rims starts at $2650. I think the rims alone are around $800 apiece. But neither you nor your LBS can simply buy the HED rims. HED requires that all wheels be built in house by them. Turnaround time is 2-3 weeks.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Windigo said:


> Are the HED substantially more money?


You can order a set of HED's with I9's for $2400. This is what I finally did and I should have them by mid Feb. And yes, as stated already, HED does the build's in house. You can buy the hubs from them or send in your hubs to be built into the HED wheels.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

SmooveP said:


> 2-3x as much. For example, the i9 "Big Rig" wheelset using these rims starts at $2650. I think the rims alone are around $800 apiece. But neither you nor your LBS can simply buy the HED rims. HED requires that all wheels be built in house by them. Turnaround time is 2-3 weeks.


In norway you can buy just the rims.


----------



## Nick Bain (Jan 15, 2015)

Right now HED's are in high demand, not sure if that has any affect on the price or if they may come down next year.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Did Borealis not have success getting the Carbondale wheels off the ground as I see Borealis bikes advertised with the HED wheels.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

I ordered 6 Wild Dragon 90mm rims on the 20th and got notice from Brian that they shipped today. If they come in less the 7 days that will be 10 days total. I was one of his early customers with an order for 27.5 rims that have worked really well. Will be building them up for my wives and my 907 Carbon whiteout bikes and a new Ventana fat tire tandem that I am building when the frame arrives in about two weeks. Dillinger 4 and 5 's studded tubeless for our icy conditions this year in Anchorage (although its snowing tonight). Can't wait to see how well they work.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you have more than one wife?


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow, you have more than one wife?


no thank you but have one awesome one that is up for a ride wherever I want to go and can kick butt. Her bike , my bike and ours(tandem) takes 6 rims. We are on our third generation of 907 bikes and now on Whiteouts and they are great and the Nextie rims should just make them better. BTW if you want to have a wife or girlfriend to do stuff with you put her on the best stuff you can and not hand me downs make sure they have fun and you will always have someone to ride with. My wife can out ride me and I am not ashamed to say that. And between the two of us we can kick some butt on a tandem. Just some advise from an old guy.


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

He was ripping on your lack of apostrophe, not your rim count.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow, you have more than one wife?


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

i'm happy to type well enough to get my point across , glad there are punctuation monitors present to make everything clearer


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Double posts count for extra word score winnings.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually not apostrophe, but the singular version of “wives”, which in this case ought have been “wife’s”. No worries, I suck at math.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

akexpress. i'm ordering the same rims (50mm 27.5) next friday. who's building your rims? will ross(2nd behind ned overend at last year's fat bike nationals) over at chain reaction cycles built my 65mms up for my whiteout and does great work. gonna go with vee's 27.5+ offering for tires for now. i have six wives and don't use caps because i spilled beer on the key board. too lazy to replace it. fwiw, i spent all my money on bike parts anyway..


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

I 'm going to build them myself but I have had Will build a couple of sets for me recently. I built two 907 bikes for our grown sons before the holidays and ran out of time and he did a great job for me. Ordered all the spokes and nipples correctly sized so it should go pretty quickly. Some people have to much time on their hands to worry about all the grammar on the forums.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

For those that have gotten painted Nextie fatbike rims, how durable has the paint proven to be (I tend to be a little rough on my equipment)?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

As tough as any other painted items, if you flick a rock up that would chip a frame, it will do similar to the rims.

I have 3 painted sets of them and the covering is really good, the only paint I have lost is on one set is from rocks flicked up by my 4WD on the 2600km journey to and from last years Simpson Desert race when the bike was on the rear mounted bike rack.


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

gi02sl said:


> For those that have gotten painted Nextie fatbike rims, how durable has the paint proven to be (I tend to be a little rough on my equipment)?


How long the paint last depends on what terrain you ride in mostly. Heavy rocky terrain like where I live equals a few rock chips within 60 miles. I may be an exception to the rule though.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got my wheels built up, finished building the bike last night:


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Finally got my wheels built up, finished building the bike last night:
> View attachment 959001


Nice! And a single speed! Now we are talking. Did the new wheels make a noticeable difference? Thinking about going to 65mm from 80mm on my single speed fatty.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Just received my Jungle Fox rims yesterday. What is the best tape for setting up tubeless? Thx


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

lancelot said:


> Just received my Jungle Fox rims yesterday. What is the best tape for setting up tubeless? Thx


I used a single wrap of the 2" clear Scotch Tough Duct Tape on my 65mm Nexties. Holding solid for weeks now.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

lancelot said:


> Just received my Jungle Fox rims yesterday. What is the best tape for setting up tubeless? Thx


Single wrap of Tyvek tape, no noticeable loss since inflating.


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

lancelot said:


> Just received my Jungle Fox rims yesterday. What is the best tape for setting up tubeless? Thx


Single wrap of 21mm Stan's yellow tape has held for like 2 months now. I think whatever you use is probably fine.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

SmooveP said:


> I used a single wrap of the 2" clear Scotch Tough Duct Tape on my 65mm Nexties. Holding solid for weeks now.


this seems to be case. i used 1" gorilla tape on my 90mm nexties and has held fine for over 2 months now.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

brankulo said:


> this seems to be case. i used 1" gorilla tape on my 90mm nexties and has held fine for over 2 months now.


I have some Gorilla tape and was going to use it until I read that it's very heavy and the adhesive breaks down from exposure to the Stan's sealant.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

SmooveP said:


> I have some Gorilla tape and was going to use it until I read that it's very heavy and the adhesive breaks down from exposure to the Stan's sealant.


nah, i wrap is all you need with some overlap at the end. i have been using it on all my bikes for couple of years and it holds.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Helped my friend set this monster tubeless yesterday. Boy are those nextie rims nice, they looked very well built. Used 4 scoops of stans on each rim and a single layer of gorilla tape to cover the spoke holes. The 4.8 bud sealed without much hassle but the dillinger was a royal PITA. It was so loose on the rim channel that no amount of air, even from a gas station air compresor, could get it to seal. I ended up setting the bead with a tube then breaking the bead on one side to remove the tube. I then pumped it with a floor pump with the wheel sideways and the open bead facing down. It sealed without problems after that. Has anyone else had this experience with those tires and the nextie rims?

That dude made a mess on my front porch.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

what i do when the fit is loose, i strap tire with old 26" tube, this pushes the tire towards rim, than just work the bead to get rid of wrinkles for most part and it inflates right away.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> I have some Gorilla tape and was going to use it until I read that it's very heavy and the adhesive breaks down from exposure to the Stan's sealant.


This. Not a deal breaker, but makes a mess and it's easy to avoid by using tyvek, 8898, Stans, etc...


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

abelfonseca said:


> That dude made a mess on my front porch.


Pouring Stans in with the scoop via the valve stem?


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

bme107 said:


> Pouring Stans in with the scoop via the valve stem?


Now there's a "what not to do" illustration if I've ever seen one, lol.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bme107 said:


> Pouring Stans in with the scoop via the valve stem?


Pretty funny. Looks like he got more on the floor than in the tire. Kinda like feeding a baby.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Pouring Stans in with the scoop via the valve stem?


Actualy he was pouring the stans with the scoop into the funnel that he was holding against the valve. That little funnel was broken at the threads and would not screw firmly into the stans bottle. I was gonna tape it to the bottle to see if that worked but the guy was so desperate to get his tires ready that he just went with that! LOL!


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

Hey 

Anyone ever had an issue with EMS shipping your Nextie's. My rims have been in transit from China to Canada since Jan 22. Now I know China and Canada are quite a distance apart, but I thought it wouldn't take longer than two days tops to get to Canada by plane lol.

Anyways just thought I'd see if anyone else had this issue. Received my IP-010 through EMS in six days. Thanks.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

BonesNis said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone ever had an issue with EMS shipping your Nextie's. My rims have been in transit from China to Canada since Jan 22. Now I know China and Canada are quite a distance apart, but I thought it wouldn't take longer than two days tops to get to Canada by plane lol.
> 
> Anyways just thought I'd see if anyone else had this issue. Received my IP-010 through EMS in six days. Thanks.


9 days to get mine from shipped date. Better hope they are not in customs.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Negotiator50 said:


> Nice! And a single speed! Now we are talking. Did the new wheels make a noticeable difference? Thinking about going to 65mm from 80mm on my single speed fatty.


Not sure. It's a brand new bike. Got warranty comp'd a new frame from 9:zero:7, figured I'd build up a fat fun singlespeed, all parts new except for some a used Bud and Nate I had lying around and a used seatpost. All I know for sure is that it is super fun to ride!


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

BonesNis said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone ever had an issue with EMS shipping your Nextie's. My rims have been in transit from China to Canada since Jan 22. Now I know China and Canada are quite a distance apart, but I thought it wouldn't take longer than two days tops to get to Canada by plane lol.
> 
> Anyways just thought I'd see if anyone else had this issue. Received my IP-010 through EMS in six days. Thanks.


Took five days for my IP-N019 to appear in the USA after it "left" China. I'm sure it's fine. EMS doesn't operate like UPS. They get space on planes when they can.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

my 90mm rims where shipped on 1/22 and just show they were released from US customs in San Francisco today1/27 probably another 2-3 days in US shipping I expect them on Thurs or Friday. My 6 rims where shipped in two boxes and the second box shows it still in China so who knows when it might show up.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> 9 days to get mine from shipped date. Better hope they are not in customs.


We shipped some rims from Florida to Vancouver and it was in Canada for 9 days before it was delivered to our customer.....I thought the USPS was bad.....


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey!

Please be patient with this question. I have read the entire thread and still don't have the answer...

Black Eagle versus Snow Leopard.

What is the use case for each? I see where Snow Leopard is for 3.8"+. Is that the only real difference?

I am inclined toward Black Eagle for rim depth...

My situation?
I am in Maryland and ride Patapsco. Rocky riding 9 months of the year.
Carver O'Beast, Nates, Rider weight 185, carbon fork (not suspension)

Any constructive suggestions are most appreciated!


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ray3 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Please be patient with this question. I have read the entire thread and still don't have the answer...
> 
> ...


Great question. Wondering the same thing.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Ray3 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Please be patient with this question. I have read the entire thread and still don't have the answer...
> 
> ...


Someone just asked the same question on Nextie's Facebook page. Here's Nextie's answer:

"Black Eagle 65mm rim is around 20g lighter than Snow Leopard 65mm rim. As you can see photos above. Snow Leopard is +/-9mm offset to rim center, it has two spoke bed walls, while Black Eagle rim only has one wide spoke bed wall. That's why Black Eagle is lighter.

Snow Leopard is our newly developed 65mm rim (in above photo, Snow Leopard rim is just a sample, so not well looking), which we just listed on our website, has a wider offset to show better stability. Black Eagle has a construction of tri-angle like for section cross, strong and better to sled dust/snow. Both rims have their own advantages, and good to fit your Beargrease. If weight is not a main concern, Snow Leopard rim would be very good for your Beargrease."


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a friend who just had 2 set's of the 90's built up and is having problems getting 1 out of 4 Dillinger 4's to stop leaking from around the bead. As soon as he puts any weight on it it goes completely flat. He took it off and put a Nate on and it set right up.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> Someone just asked the same question on Nextie's Facebook page. Here's Nextie's answer:
> 
> "Black Eagle 65mm rim is around 20g lighter than Snow Leopard 65mm rim. As you can see photos above. Snow Leopard is +/-9mm offset to rim center, it has two spoke bed walls, while Black Eagle rim only has one wide spoke bed wall. That's why Black Eagle is lighter.
> 
> Snow Leopard is our newly developed 65mm rim (in above photo, Snow Leopard rim is just a sample, so not well looking), which we just listed on our website, has a wider offset to show better stability. Black Eagle has a construction of tri-angle like for section cross, strong and better to sled dust/snow. Both rims have their own advantages, and good to fit your Beargrease. If weight is not a main concern, Snow Leopard rim would be very good for your Beargrease."


Sounds like Snow Leopard might be for wider hubs such as 190 and 197 mm hubs to provide better stability and easier lacing. Anyone agree with this?


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

bdundee said:


> I have a friend who just had 2 set's of the 90's built up and is having problems getting 1 out of 4 Dillinger 4's to stop leaking from around the bead. As soon as he puts any weight on it it goes completely flat. He took it off and put a Nate on and it set right up.


I had similar problems with my Dillingers on Jackalope rims. The solution was to wrap tape around the bead shelf on the rim to make the shelf diameter larger. I used two wraps of Gorilla Clear Repair tape, but I'm sure any tape would work as long as it makes the diameter of the rim larger at the bead shelf. Dillingers are just a really loose fitting tire.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Aceldama said:


> I had similar problems with my Dillingers on Jackalope rims. The solution was to wrap tape around the bead shelf on the rim to make the shelf diameter larger. I used two wraps of Gorilla Clear Repair tape, but I'm sure any tape would work as long as it makes the diameter of the rim larger at the bead shelf. Dillingers are just a really loose fitting tire.


Kinda what I am trying to talk him into thanks for the affirmation!!


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Having recently built a Black Eagle onto a 197mm rear hub with 2.5mm offset drilling, spoke angles were sub-optimal IMO and therefore the Snow Leopard with increased offset would be a better choice with the wider hub.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

dovebiker said:


> Having recently built a Black Eagle onto a 197mm rear hub with 2.5mm offset drilling, spoke angles were sub-optimal IMO and therefore the Snow Leopard with increased offset would be a better choice with the wider hub.


This is true even on 170 hubs. But I suspect it's mainly personal preference. Some people don't like the looks of the deep rim profile. I admit that it took some getting used to.


----------



## Ray3 (Dec 12, 2014)

SmooveP said:


> This is true even on 170 hubs. But I suspect it's mainly personal preference. .


so far the opinion appears to be that the Snow Leopards are better for wider hubs.

I am running 170.

When I looked at the offset options at the wheel build site, it looked like the center drilled option gave nearly-uniform tension for my Paul hub.

BLACK EAGLE OWNERS: Any feedback on builds with 170 hub?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Ray3 said:


> so far the opinion appears to be that the Snow Leopards are better for wider hubs.
> 
> I am running 170.
> 
> ...


I'm running this combo, but I got the offset spoke holes. Even though the spoke angles are less than perfect, they're more than acceptable. The wheels built up easily and I was able to achieve uniform spoke tension (around 120kgf using DT Revolution spokes). Wheels have performed flawlessly so far on dirt and snow. I should note that I'm strictly an amateur wheel builder.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Aceldama said:


> ... Dillingers are just a really loose fitting tire.


Not my experience at all. Original Dillingers on Nextie 90s seem to be made for each other; super easy tubeless set-up with a floor pump and minimal sealant. I'm pretty sure I could do these in the field with a mini-pump.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

radair said:


> Not my experience at all. Original Dillingers on Nextie 90s seem to be made for each other; super easy tubeless set-up with a floor pump and minimal sealant. I'm pretty sure I could do these in the field with a mini-pump.


Weird to see different results, all 4 of my friends d4's are still spewing Stans from under the bead and one won't even hold air once you put any weight on it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Loose is the polar opposite of how I'd describe my D5 on LB rims.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Maybe there was some change from original Dillingers to the newer D4s?
One tire held air overnight with no sealant at all.

I had to stand on the tire to break the bead after seating it with a tube.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Loose is the polar opposite of how I'd describe my D5 on LB rims.


Mine where tight as well (LB 90's) but they wouldn't air up to over 12psi without spewing and it took a few rides for them to spot burping. Still haven't tried them down to 3-4psi yet so we will see.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't know if I've ever aired them up past 12, but I know I've never had them spew due to "over pressurization". IF anything, they burped a little at first at low PSI and I put 2oz more sealant in after a while and never looked back. Take then down to low PSI for soft conditions, they are great like that.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

BonesNis said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone ever had an issue with EMS shipping your Nextie's. My rims have been in transit from China to Canada since Jan 22. Now I know China and Canada are quite a distance apart, but I thought it wouldn't take longer than two days tops to get to Canada by plane lol.
> 
> Anyways just thought I'd see if anyone else had this issue. Received my IP-010 through EMS in six days. Thanks.


Just go to canadapost page and use your tracking #, you'll know where they are. EMS seem lazy with its tracking info.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

radair said:


> Not my experience at all. Original Dillingers on Nextie 90s seem to be made for each other; super easy tubeless set-up with a floor pump and minimal sealant. I'm pretty sure I could do these in the field with a mini-pump.


Manufacturing variance maybe? Again, I'm using Jackalope rims so that could explain our differing results.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a set of Husker Dus and Nextie 65 rims
1 HD fits loose on either rim...lots of sealant weeping at the rim interface and took 2 days to seal up. It is now fine down to 4ish psi ( where I can't see ever running this tire)
The other HD sealed up without sealant.
I had a 120 tpi Nate that had the same loose issue


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

the mayor said:


> I have a set of Husker Dus and Nextie 65 rims
> 1 HD fits loose on either rim...lots of sealant weeping at the rim interface and took 2 days to seal up. It is now fine down to 4ish psi ( where I can't see ever running this tire)
> The other HD sealed up without sealant.
> I had a 120 tpi Nate that had the same loose issue


I had a similar issue with my Jungle Foxes and a variety of 29+ tires. What finally helped was putting a shed-ton of pressure in there, like 30-40. The extra pressure seems to have pushed the rubber against the bead wall hard enough to seal it completely.

It took a minute, in no small part because I was using a 1 gallon compressor and just couldn't get the air volume in there I needed to get it to seal. Once I got it to half-seal and I could add a bunch of pressure with a floor pump it went better. But yeah, both spit quite a bit before they finally settled down. Now neither leak at all, for months now.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

hirschmj said:


> I had a similar issue with my Jungle Foxes and a variety of 29+ tires. What finally helped was putting a shed-ton of pressure in there, like 30-40. The extra pressure seems to have pushed the rubber against the bead wall hard enough to seal it completely.
> 
> It took a minute, in no small part because I was using a 1 gallon compressor and just couldn't get the air volume in there I needed to get it to seal. Once I got it to half-seal and I could add a bunch of pressure with a floor pump it went better. But yeah, both spit quite a bit before they finally settled down. Now neither leak at all, for months now.


I don't think it's the rims...it is sloppy tires.
I am also not a big fan of high psi. It can stretch the tire and make things worse.
It just took me a little time and patience to let the Stans set up and do it's job.
100s of miles and zero issues since then.
YMMV


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

Update:

7 days in transit from China to Canada and counting. Must have been put on a boat, lol!


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

Canada Post has the same information so I'm assuming they are stuck in Customs. I just don't know where, China or Canada?


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

I ordered 6 Nextie 90mm rims from Brian on the 20th received 4 of the them yesterday in one box on the 28th and the other box of two just arrived today in S. F. customs so should have them on Sat. 8-10 days from time of order is great !! Busy weekend building wheels ahead.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

My 65mm nextie's shipped today! (ordered Jan 23rd)


----------



## BonesNis (May 23, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

I just ordered a set of Wild Dragon 90s and a set of Jungle Foxes to be built up on Hope Fatsno 197rear/150 front. I got the 2.5mm spoke hole offset on the jungle foxes. I asked for a spoke calculation from Nextie and they responded quickly with one. 

Should I rely on their spoke calculation and order the spokes or should I take the rims and hubs to my wheelbuilder and have them determine the proper length spokes? Has anyone else relied on the Nextie spoke length calculation? I have no experience building wheels or calculating spoke length. Thanks

They advised as follows:

Wild Dragon wheelset laced by 3X:
front wheel: 32pcs 243mm spokes
rear wheel: 16pcs 245mm and 16pcs 243mm

Jungle Fox laced by 3X (with 2.5mm spoke hole offset)
front wheel: 32pcs 279mm
rear wheel: 16pcs 281mm and 16pcs 279mm


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

I am curently building my rear wheel (black eagle) with a hope fatsno 177mm.

As indicated here and checked on different spoke calulators my spokes are 248 mm length.

But as I tensioned the spoke, I can still see the thread and the tension is already pretty high ?

Any idea or suggestion ?

Thanks


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Parus Cristatus said:


> I am curently building my rear wheel (black eagle) with a hope fatsno 177mm.
> 
> As indicated here and checked on different spoke calulators my spokes are 248 mm length.
> 
> ...


You need longer spokes.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Parus Cristatus said:


> I am curently building my rear wheel (black eagle) with a hope fatsno 177mm.
> 
> As indicated here and checked on different spoke calulators my spokes are 248 mm length.
> 
> ...


I used this same combination and it worked fine. I did use longer nipples (16mm). How much thread is visible?


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

My nipples were given to be 15mm, max visible thread is about 2mm on the disk side and tension is about 130kg (parktool)...
I think I may have done a mistake but were ???
I wonder how the length of a nipple is measured ?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Parus Cristatus said:


> My nipples were given to be 15mm, max visible thread is about 2mm on the disk side and tension is about 130kg (parktool)...
> I think I may have done a mistake but were ???
> I wonder how the length of a nipple is measured ?


Post a pic if you can.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Also post a pic of your spoke nipple and measuring device (fitted). You "may" be able to choose between longer spokes and longer nipples. Any thread showing on the non-disk side?

Fred


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone actually measured the Wild Dragons erd? Build up a set with 135/190 Hopes and trying to figure out spoke length.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Parus Cristatus said:


> I wonder how the length of a nipple is measured ?


The DT nipples I used were 16mm measured end-to-end.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> The DT nipples I used were 16mm measured end-to-end.


I like long nipples.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bdundee said:


> I like long nipples.


Yeah, me too. Long enough to get a good sized wrench on.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

bdundee said:


> Has anyone actually measured the Wild Dragons erd? Build up a set with 135/190 Hopes and trying to figure out spoke length.


I laced up a set last night and will finish truing and tensioning tonight and will let you know but it appears as if 
front 242 x 32
rear 245 x 16 and 243 x16 is correct
mine are 197 thru axle but the spacing is the same . will confirm after tonight.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

akexpress said:


> I laced up a set last night and will finish truing and tensioning tonight and will let you know but it appears as if
> front 242 x 32
> rear 245 x 16 and 243 x16 is correct
> mine are 197 thru axle but the spacing is the same . will confirm after tonight.


Thanks man!! Mine is also a 197.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bob just pointed out that the ERD has changed from 503 to 499, it was measured on the 503 ERD rims to be more like 505. On the 503 rims the spoke length for 197/135 was 244mm all around front, and 246mm/248mm split for rear.

I built 3 sets on 170/135 hope's and 244mm all around was good on them.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

My spoke lengths were supplied by Brian at Nextie and confirmed by a couple of calculators and used an ERD of 499. Brian's recommendations have been right on for the other nextie rims I have built in the past. Have two more sets to build this week for our singles on 907 hubs. The Hopes will go on our new Ventana fat tandem.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Black or Silver spokes with a matt ti frame? Talk about first world problems eh?


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

Black with brass or silver nips.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

silver2ks4 said:


> Black with brass or silver nips.


Sold!!


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

akexpress said:


> I laced up a set last night and will finish truing and tensioning tonight and will let you know but it appears as if
> front 242 x 32
> rear 245 x 16 and 243 x16 is correct
> mine are 197 thru axle but the spacing is the same . will confirm after tonight.


Finished the wheels tonight and the spoke lengths are correct with 14mm nipples. These rims are stiff and they tensioned up nicely and were really easy to build and true. Mounted some Dillinger 5's with tubes tonight to seat beads and will convert to tubeless tomorrow.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Black or Silver spokes with a matt ti frame? Talk about first world problems eh?


Black on black man!


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

So, I've checked the nipples length and the problem come from my nipples :







My 15 mm long nipples are equivalent to 12mm due to the key head (I am not sure if it's the appropriate name)...

So I will replace them...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

one thing to mention for those lacing these up themselves regards 14mm nipples: *if you are getting alu nips*, you'll need to take a smidge more care of spoke length as the 14mm length has a little less lee way for filling the nipple with threaded spoke: ie the threaded length of the nipple is very close to the threaded length of typical spokes. if you use 12mm nips, you have ~2mm or so to play with in order to fill the nip.

for a more succinct explanation see: Wheel Fanatyk - Wheelbuilding Lore, Remarkable Tools, and Expert Advice. wheel-building-tip-no-9-succeed-with-alu-nipples or
https://drj0nswanderings.wordpress.com/2012/11/26/re-build/

i wonder if nipples with an internal hex head but 12mm length might be the ticket if you want to use alu nipples (as i do on my upcoming 27.5*50/29*50 build)


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Rainy day wheel build!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

MartinS said:


> Rainy day wheel build!


While watching Archer!!! Life is good!!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Wheels are all built up, lost 1350g rotating weight. Makes the bike feel pretty sprightly!
Total weight, 26 3/4lbs for a Large.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Dig the logos with just the outline. Are they removable?


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

So is the A option for spoke hole drilling the best option for these symmetrical bikes? I think I remember discussion that the double hole option was good as well because it gave better room for the large hubs. I won't ever be doing an offset and not having the extra holes to deal with makes sense. Would you post up the specs you chose for your wheels please? Just so I have a guide. I have never seen any of the nexties in person. I should have looked because I think a corvus was built with some sitting at speedway the other day.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Nope, they are under the gloss clearcoat. I like that they are not as 'in your face' as the filled in versions. I hadn't seen any one else with them yet, so when Brian brought them up as an option I decided what the heck...


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

tundratrader said:


> So is the A option for spoke hole drilling the best option for these symmetrical bikes? I think I remember discussion that the double hole option was good as well because it gave better room for the large hubs. I won't ever be doing an offset and not having the extra holes to deal with makes sense. Would you post up the specs you chose for your wheels please? Just so I have a guide. I have never seen any of the nexties in person. I should have looked because I think a corvus was built with some sitting at speedway the other day.


I don't think there was a spoke option on the Wild Dragons (90mm rims) other than number and spoke hole diameter. I built them with I9's front and back (135/170), spokes were DT DB with Sapim 14mm nips, 142mm all round on the rear, 142mm and 146mm on the front, also ordered some Hauck 150mm Bluto adapters so I wouldn't have to re-dish (or possibly re-lace) the front if I decide to go that way. Stans 44mm valve stems fit great.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I ordered a set of rims from nextie. They have shown processed through sort facility since the 10th. How long did they take to arrive for you guys?


----------



## polarflux (Jul 21, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with any of the 29er or 650B rims?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tim300wsm said:


> I ordered a set of rims from nextie. They have shown processed through sort facility since the 10th. How long did they take to arrive for you guys?


About 3 weeks from when order was placed.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

polarflux said:


> Does anybody have any experience with any of the 29er or 650B rims?


You'd probably get more responses on the 29er and 27.5 forums.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine have apparently been sitting in customs since Wednesday.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> About 3 weeks from when order was placed.


That should be the end of this week then. I hope so the wife wont be home all day sunday and i could get them built up


----------



## KC29er (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok so I've got a 2015 Farley 8 and was thinking about getting the 65mm wheels to run my hodags on. I would like to use the stock hubs that I have. I don't really know jack about wheel building. I have a lbs that will do that. I'm just curious as to why spokes or if mine would work that I have now. Thanks


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

KC29er said:


> Ok so I've got a 2015 Farley 8 and was thinking about getting the 65mm wheels to run my hodags on. I would like to use the stock hubs that I have. I don't really know jack about wheel building. I have a lbs that will do that. I'm just curious as to why spokes or if mine would work that I have now. Thanks


Your spokes will not likely work because the ERD (effective rim diameter) of the two sets of rims probably differs.

My advice would be to get another set of hubs then you have two wheel sets. Otherwise you have an extra set of rims and spokes kicking around. It's always nice to be able to switch out wheels & tires easily.

Wheel building is not difficult and is very rewarding; maybe a 2-beer project. I'd be glad to send you a wheel building document and some links if you're interested.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Spokes shouldn't be reused and the likelihood of the rims having the same ERD is extremely low. Spokes are pretty cheap i would just buy new ones


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

MartinS said:


> Wheels are all built up, lost 1350g rotating weight. Makes the bike feel pretty sprightly!
> Total weight, 26 3/4lbs for a Large.
> 
> View attachment 964653


Can you tell me what wheels you were running before to loose 1350g of weight. Did you also go tubeless at the same time or was the weight loss really all in the wheel build?

I ask because I am having a hard time figuring out why I would go carbon if my Mulefut rims are only 205 grams heavier (each) than 80mm Nextie rims. Hard to justify the move to carbon for .8 lbs of difference for the pair of rims.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

ebnash said:


> Can you tell me what wheels you were running before to loose 1350g of weight. Did you also go tubeless at the same time or was the weight loss really all in the wheel build?
> 
> I ask because I am having a hard time figuring out why I would go carbon if my Mulefut rims are only 205 grams heavier (each) than 80mm Nextie rims. Hard to justify the move to carbon for .8 lbs of difference for the pair of rims.


Yes, this includes the swap to tubeless which accounts for 200g of the weight loss. Original wheels were Uma 90's with imported Fatback hubs, so the I9 hubs are also a significant factor, rims themselves dropped a bit more than 400g each rim.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ebnash said:


> Can you tell me what wheels you were running before to loose 1350g of weight. Did you also go tubeless at the same time or was the weight loss really all in the wheel build?
> 
> I ask because I am having a hard time figuring out why I would go carbon if my Mulefut rims are only 205 grams heavier (each) than 80mm Nextie rims. Hard to justify the move to carbon for .8 lbs of difference for the pair of rims.


Coupled with some lighter spokes (super comps, revolutions, etc) or alloy nipples, that's a good pound of rotational weight saved. That is huge and I guarantee you'll feel it, in addition to the stiffness of the carbon (acceleration).


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I've been thinking more and more about getting plastic rims. I need stiffness. Polarflux check your pm's buddy.


----------



## KC29er (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm digging into this further. I have no problem finding a 15x150mm front hub for my bluto be it i9 or fatsno. But I can't seem to figure out if i9 has one for my rear and all the fatsno I find are sold out everywhere. I need 170/177x12mm thru with SRAM XD for 11 speed. If you have any insight on where you guys have been getting your hubs. That would be great.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

KC29er said:


> I'm digging into this further. I have no problem finding a 15x150mm front hub for my bluto be it i9 or fatsno. But I can't seem to figure out if i9 has one for my rear and all the fatsno I find are sold out everywhere. I need 170/177x12mm thru with SRAM XD for 11 speed. If you have any insight on where you guys have been getting your hubs. That would be great.


Yup they have em here.
Industry Nine - Torch Classic FAT hubsets

You could get this and change out the end caps as well, just make sure you get the ones for the xd driver.
Hope Pro2 Evo Fatsno Rear Hub 32H QR 170mm XD Black - Modern Bike


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

polarflux said:


> Does anybody have any experience with any of the 29er or 650B rims?


Yes. One season on the 35mm (outer) hooked rims. Still going strong with zero issues. I wouldn't hesitate a bit to order another set.


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Got a 40mm in, Mikesee laced it up, loving the hookless setup of this rim.




















Here's to many miles on this thing!


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

My 40mm rims have shown depart from the sorting Facility in xiamen since the 9th. Anyone else have this issue


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

1 rim took 10 days (Jan 17 -> Jan 27th) to go from China to San Fran. 1 day in customs then 2 more days to get to Grand Junction.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Mine are still showing in china after 10 days


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

tim300wsm said:


> My 40mm rims have shown depart from the sorting Facility in xiamen since the 9th. Anyone else have this issue


They celebrate Chinese new year for what seems like all of February. Might as well write off that nothing is getting done there this month.

Buckle in, it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

They shipped a full week before chinese new year. The wait is gonna suck


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just ordered a set of 65s for my FatBoy Pro. Used the 5% NEWYEAR coupon code. I9 hubs will be a part of this new wheelset. WooHoo!


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeepnut22 said:


> Just ordered a set of 65s for my FatBoy Pro. Used the 5% NEWYEAR coupon code. I9 hubs will be a part of this new wheelset. WooHoo!


Which 65s? The Snow Leopard or Black Eagle and any specific reason why you went with one over the other?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread is lacking a little Nextie pron as of late.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

my
pants
just
got
tight.....


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

weight??:eekster:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Forged1 said:


> weight??:eekster:


Not a weight weenie build but last time I weighed it it was right around 28.25 pounds without the frame bag and one bottle cage and xt pedals.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

very
very
nice!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Forged1 said:


> very
> very
> nice!


Thanks!!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wanting to build a set with i9's for my Farley 8. 65 Snow Leopard or Black Eagle?
Whats the diff?


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

*Jonesy22,*

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/65mm-nexttie-buy-black-eagle-snow-leopard-948778.html


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Negotiator50 said:


> Which 65s? The Snow Leopard or Black Eagle and any specific reason why you went with one over the other?


Went with the Black Eagle version. Mainly rim profile for mud/snow shedding.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

wild dragons on our Ventana gran Jefe fat tandem


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Skinny fat time


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Forged1 said:


> my
> pants
> just
> got
> tight.....


Mine did too...but in the back! I pooped

bOb, race for pinks?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Mine did too...but in the back! I pooped
> 
> bOb, race for pinks?


Doin the Levis race?


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

VitaliT said:


> Skinny fat time
> 
> View attachment 966035
> 
> View attachment 966036


Nice! What does it weigh now?


----------



## alanchan (Dec 7, 2004)

My Wild Dragon just arrived. Should I use DT Swiss Brass or Alloy nipples? Nextie does not specified. Brass is heavy, more durable but some carbon rim manufacturer do not allow Brass nipples and will void warranty if you do. Alloy nipples with washer is what some manufacturer will suggest but this setup it's prone for corrosion to occur over time. Nextie only specified nipple length on their site, not material. Due to Lunar New Year, I am still waiting for their respond but want to get the wheels laced up asap.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Doin the Levis race?


Thinking about it...did you find a partner yet?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Thinking about it...did you find a partner yet?


Yes


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

alanchan said:


> My Wild Dragon just arrived. Should I use DT Swiss Brass or Alloy nipples? Nextie does not specified. Brass is heavy, more durable but some carbon rim manufacturer do not allow Brass nipples and will void warranty if you do. Alloy nipples with washer is what some manufacturer will suggest but this setup it's prone for corrosion to occur over time. Nextie only specified nipple length on their site, not material. Due to Lunar New Year, I am still waiting for their respond but want to get the wheels laced up asap.


In all my correspondence with Brian at Nextie he has never said brass nipples were an issue with his rims I have built 6 so far and 4 more to build no issues so far just don't drop a nipple in the rim.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have brass in mine no prob


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Firm believer in the superiority of brass nips.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

akexpress said:


> wild dragons on our Ventana gran Jefe fat tandem
> View attachment 966016
> 
> View attachment 966017


That looks very nice. We missed you all in Homer.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Nice! What does it weigh now?


actually no idea I'm too poor to own my own bike scales, but it's going to be a 500g heavier due incoming KS lev 150


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Whats the wait time on a pair of Wild Dragons in Black? If I order do they ship out soon?


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

How do I calculate the spoke length of the Nextie Wild Dragon to industry 9 FatBike Hubs?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ENSANE said:


> How do I calculate the spoke length of the Nextie Wild Dragon to industry 9 FatBike Hubs?


this
http://www.industrynine.net/files/files/Torch_fat_diagrams.pdf
plus
[Wild Dragon] Carbon Fat Bike Rim 90mm Width Double Wall Tubeless Compatible [NXT90WD]
plus
Freespoke


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

Perfect!!!


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

ENSANE said:


> How do I calculate the spoke length of the Nextie Wild Dragon to industry 9 FatBike Hubs?


I posted spoke length for 135/170 I9s on the previous page if that helps...


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

bdundee said:


> this
> http://www.industrynine.net/files/files/Torch_fat_diagrams.pdf
> plus
> [Wild Dragon] Carbon Fat Bike Rim 90mm Width Double Wall Tubeless Compatible [NXT90WD]
> ...


I don't see a spoke bed offset....... Am I missing something?


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

MartinS said:


> I posted spoke length for 135/170 I9s on the previous page if that helps...


I'm using 190mm spacing in the rear so the numbers are going to be different. Is there a spoke bed offset or a hub offset?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ENSANE said:


> I'm using 190mm spacing in the rear so the numbers are going to be different. Is there a spoke bed offset or a hub offset?


No hub offset, 2.5mm spoke bed offset to each side.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I came up with 246.5 left and 242.8 right but I take no responsibility for them numbers. 32 spoke 3 cross


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

akexpress said:


> In all my correspondence with Brian at Nextie he has never said brass nipples were an issue with his rims I have built 6 so far and 4 more to build no issues so far just don't drop a nipple in the rim.


Haha, I dropped a couple nipples in the rim. Had to shake the rim just right and managed to get them to drop out the valve hole. What a pain. I used Sapim PolyAx aluminum nipples without issue on my Wild Dragons. I'm going to be building up a set of Black Eagles for summer riding soon. I've got them on order.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

nlongfx said:


> Haha, I dropped a couple nipples in the rim. Had to shake the rim just right and managed to get them to drop out the valve hole. What a pain. I used Sapim PolyAx aluminum nipples without issue on my Wild Dragons. I'm going to be building up a set of Black Eagles for summer riding soon. I've got them on order.


 Thats why I put out that warning as I did also and a royal pain to get them out. Nextie now has a warning on the website about it.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

That tandem is amazing. Is someone in Anc a nextie dealer or are you just ordering and building wheels?


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

tundratrader said:


> That tandem is amazing. Is someone in Anc a nextie dealer or are you just ordering and building wheels?


 No one is a dealer that I know of however I started ordering from Brian when they started and at one point was going to be his fat bike rim dealer but just never got around to it so i just order and get a good price and use his rims on a lot of our bikes and friends rides.. The tandem is a blast and we get lots of comments. Passed a few singles on the hillside a few rides ago and they were surprised to see two people pass them! Too bad the weather in Anchorage sucks so bad right now. Thank goodness for studs.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

I would love to get a look at that bike and see some nexties as well before I order them. 

Yeah this weather is terrible. Even with studs it is sketchy.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

akexpress said:


> Thats why I put out that warning as I did also and a royal pain to get them out. Nextie now has a warning on the website about it.


I thought I was the only dumb amateur to do that! I used a shop vac to suck it out. [Insert nipple sucking joke here.] Then I made a nipple insertion tool out of an old spoke. I sawed a nipple in half and threaded it onto the spoke as a "stop".


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

SmooveP said:


> I thought I was the only dumb amateur to do that! I used a shop vac to suck it out. [Insert nipple sucking joke here.] Then I made a nipple insertion tool out of an old spoke. I sawed a nipple in half and threaded it onto the spoke as a "stop".


I also used a nipple insertion tool but did not get one screwed on like I thought and it dropped in. I used a dental instrument to get it out but still a pain.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I've never had a nipple I couldn't get out.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bdundee said:


> I've never had a nipple I couldn't get out.


Good thing. We wouldn't want you to starve.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

akexpress said:


> I also used a nipple insertion tool but did not get one screwed on like I thought and it dropped in...


Same here. I use a Q-Tip with a fuzzball pulled off one end and the stick sharpened. I screw the nips on this to get them on the spokes but misjudged one and in it went.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> I thought I was the only dumb amateur to do that! I used a shop vac to suck it out. [Insert nipple sucking joke here.] Then I made a nipple insertion tool out of an old spoke. I sawed a nipple in half and threaded it onto the spoke as a "stop".


I like the shop vac idea. I'll have to try that next time if it happens again.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

My new rims seem to be lost in transit they show no movement of any sort since the 10th. Im starting to get concerned


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tim300wsm said:


> My new rims seem to be lost in transit they show no movement of any sort since the 10th. Im starting to get concerned


they've been celebrating Chinese new year since the new moon; most of china is on holiday through this week. because of that and the long beach stevedores strike, shipments have been delayed.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

tim300wsm said:


> My new rims seem to be lost in transit they show no movement of any sort since the 10th. Im starting to get concerned


China basically stops for 2 weeks from the middle of the month till the end, don't expect them for at least another week.

I have an order here for a set of 29er rims, i'm not even going to bother until stuff starts moving again.... and when it does, its bottlenecked.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

If they are sitting in a shipping container at port I won't be getting them until late spring the way things are backed up. How does ems ship them


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

They ship by air.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

thats what i thought i should have had them by the 15th


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

tim300wsm said:


> If they are sitting in a shipping container at port I won't be getting them until late spring the way things are backed up. How does ems ship them


Nextie isn't shipping to the US by boat. EMS air shipments take just a few days from A->B.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Its been in their hands since the 10th


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive had packages from nextie in 5 days, takes 2 days to leave Nextie and arrive in Australia and then anything from 3-7 days for the slack Aussies to get it to my door 

Patience... the Chi New Year is just like us taking 2 weeks off at Christmas, everyone on the run down beforehand, will then take a day or two to get going again... time for the turkey to digest


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

tim300wsm said:


> Its been in their hands since the 10th


You are learning a very good lesson on why you don't order direct from China during Chinese Lunar New Year. If you wanted something fast, you should have ordered at a different time, or from a company in the USA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

I am considering Nextie 90mm rims and I9 hubs but have no idea who I should use to have them built up. Does it really matter that I find someone with Fat Wheel building experience or do you think I could trust my local guy. He has built me several awesome wheel sets, just never fat...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Any wheelbuilder will do as long as he can fit a 197mm hub... or whatever your hub with is, in his truing stand.


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

I have these wheels, built them myself. Keep in mind the hubs are staggered and you need 4 different spoke lengths which is going to cost you $$$. I recommend going 2mm shorter the Nexties specs stated. I almost ran out of threads.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

We just built up 4 sets and the erd was spot on with what they have listed. That being said the erd did change somewhere along the line so just make sure you use the proper one.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

bdundee said:


> We just built up 4 sets and the erd was spot on with what they have listed. That being said the erd did change somewhere along the line so just make sure you use the proper one.


I agree all the ones I have built have been correct length as long as you use the updated ERD. I think they are actually easy wheels to built as the rims are quite true and stiff out of the box. BTW 3 pedal washers on each side for a standard Park stand with 29r extensions allow 190 hubs to fit in the stand.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> Ive had packages from nextie in 5 days, takes 2 days to leave Nextie and arrive in Australia and then anything from 3-7 days for the slack Aussies to get it to my door
> 
> Patience... the Chi New Year is just like us taking 2 weeks off at Christmas, everyone on the run down beforehand, will then take a day or two to get going again... time for the turkey to digest


Yep, my nextie rims went through Xiamen on the 12th and haven't had a status update since. EMS must have just dropped all the packages on the floor and went on a 2 week holiday. 

I'm guessing it will end up taking 4 weeks from shipment until delivery.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Mine hit nyc on Saturday and delivered today cant wait till Saturday to build them up


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I ordered on the Feb 3rd and I guess I didn't make the plane. Hoping to hear something soon but I'm sure it will take them awhile to get their pants back on after celebrating New Years for 2 weeks. Heck I would have to go out and buy all new pants after 2 weeks of partying


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow. You ordered four weeks ago and still haven't seen anything? And I thought mine was bad. My rims were last seen passing through a Xiamen sort facility 20 days ago.

Well at least the weather is crap so I don't really need the rims.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I got mine on monday nextie had them shipped in about a week. EMS is slow as hell though.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine were ordered Jan 23rd, shipped Jan 30th, and arrived Feb. 17th

Just my experience. I was aware of the coming holiday so was sure to get my order in beforehand


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Ordered mine on the 18th of Feb. How are folks tracking these? I don't have anything but a four digit order number.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Nextie will send you an EMS tracking number when they ship your rims.

This number can be tracked using the EMS website, which is spectacularly bad. USPS.com can also be used to track the EMS tracking number. That's what I use to track my EMS shipments.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

dfiler said:


> Wow. You ordered four weeks ago and still haven't seen anything? And I thought mine was bad. My rims were last seen passing through a Xiamen sort facility 20 days ago.
> 
> Well at least the weather is crap so I don't really need the rims.


I was told when I ordered them on the 3rd they might get them out before the holiday but I guess they didn't. Oh well no biggie. That being said if I don't get a progress update in a few days I will start to get a little disappointed. I was hoping to try them out in the mega caverns in about 3 weeks.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Note that mine weren't fat rims. That probably explains why mine have already shipped even though I ordered later than you.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Uncanny. I hadn't heard anything about my order period, then I post my inquiry here and five minutes later get an email from Brian at Nextie. No tracking, but it's nice to know there is some activity at that end!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Schmoosh said:


> Uncanny. I hadn't heard anything about my order period, then I post my inquiry here and five minutes later get an email from Brian at Nextie. No tracking, but it's nice to know there is some activity at that end!


Same here, I got a reply about 2 hours ago from an email sent during the Chi Hols.... looks like he is clearing his email backlog and answering everyones questions.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of the matte rims with "clear" decals? About to pull the trigger but am not sure what this looks like.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Not a fat rim but you get the idea. It's not an actual decal, just a glossy finish. Well that's how these are.



XJaredX said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the matte rims with "clear" decals? About to pull the trigger but am not sure what this looks like.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

BXCc said:


> Not a fat rim but you get the idea. It's not an actual decal, just a glossy finish. Well that's how these are.


thanks! I'm not getting the deep V kind so my decal will probably look like that.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Miss read you are not getting the deep v sorry!!


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

was just sealing the rim - hear a pop and then boom... i was finally happy about the way the build turned out. its the rear wheel, front i will check out, but i did hear something, but i just thought it was the tire/rim sealing. i had about 15psi, maybe 17, but def. less than 20 and no where near the limit (30psi is the limit on these?). any thoughts, good or bad? i just want to hear what anyone thinks went wrong here. tires are 4.8 jumbo jim.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yikes. Your rim must have been made at like 4:30pm the day before the Lunar New Year break.


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

XJaredX said:


> Yikes. Your rim must have been made at like 4:30pm the day before the Lunar New Year break.


the girlfriend said i was lucky it happened at home and not outside. i havent had any luck with nextie - hopefully this gets resolved. a few of the spokes are toast though. most are good. but since i heard the front rim pop a bit, i dont know if i could trust that front one either, bad batch?


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow, that is what I worry about. Are those the 80mm? I'm waiting on the 65mm snow leopard. If I had to guess, I'd say 1)manufacturing defect 2)did you use high volume at high pressure setting from a compressor? As opposed to high volume at at the low pressure you mentioned ~20psi?


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

they are 65mm. i used a compressor at first, then i finished pumping them with floor pump to measure psi. at first i had 10psi, but i was losing air. i didnt think i had a good seal, so i went up to 15psi to see it the tires would seat right and thats when it happened. you can see that the rim delaminates all around. hopefully a bad batch and it can be resolved.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Unless you had some reason to suspect your pressure gauge might be malfunctioning, sounds like seriously defective rims. Needless to say I'll be following your experience closely. What a PIA for you.


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

Schmoosh said:


> Unless you had some reason to suspect your pressure gauge might be malfunctioning, sounds like seriously defective rims. Needless to say I'll be following your experience closely. What a PIA for you.


hopefully this gets resolved. even if the gauge was 10 psi off, i would still be under 30psi. maybe these rims take less psi with 4.8 inch tires? usually the bigger tires have a lower psi limit on the rim?


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

IIRC 20psi was the prescribed max pressure for the Snow Leopards? In any case, I wouldn't expect catastrophic failure like that at 30psi, seems more like fiber layup failure to me. Good luck


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

That looks fine....run it!!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you have a tube in there?



J-whiskey said:


> was just sealing the rim - hear a pop and then boom... i was finally happy about the way the build turned out. its the rear wheel, front i will check out, but i did hear something, but i just thought it was the tire/rim sealing. i had about 15psi, maybe 17, but def. less than 20 and no where near the limit (30psi is the limit on these?). any thoughts, good or bad? i just want to hear what anyone thinks went wrong here. tires are 4.8 jumbo jim.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a guess. In road tire/rim world, manufacturers specify rim max pressure depends on the tire size. If 30psi limit was set with assumption for 4 inch tire then the pressure for 5'' should be limited by 20psi.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Most floor pumps only read pressure when you pump. If you attach a pump to a presta valve in a wheel that has thirty psi it will read zero until you pump it a time or two. Presta valves do not release air like a schrader valves.



J-whiskey said:


> they are 65mm. i used a compressor at first, then i finished pumping them with floor pump to measure psi. at first i had 10psi, but i was losing air. i didnt think i had a good seal, so i went up to 15psi to see it the tires would seat right and thats when it happened. you can see that the rim delaminates all around. hopefully a bad batch and it can be resolved.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok I will admit I am not as bad off as J-Whiskey but I am stating to get pi$$ed that I have not received any word on my order well since I ordered it a month ago.


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

hey guys... no tube was inside. i was sealing to go tubeless. i thought that with a bigger tire the limit would be lower, but i was at 15 to 17 psi. needle never hit 20psi.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

J-whiskey said:


> hey guys... no tube was inside. i was sealing to go tubeless. i thought that with a bigger tire the limit would be lower, but i was at 15 to 17 psi. needle never hit 20psi.


I feel bad for you. Besides being mentally scarred from the thing blowing up in your house, your brand new rim is toast. I hope the other one is fine. Good luck


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

> hey guys... no tube was inside. i was sealing to go tubeless. i thought that with a bigger tire the limit would be lower, but i was at 15 to 17 psi. needle never hit 20psi.


is that NXT65BE or NXT65SL?


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

I no longer trust the front rim. I am waiting to hear back from nextie. To see what they would like to do. 

I didn't know they had two different types of 65mm but it's the first 65 they did.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting mine built up


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok I got impatient, maybe they are backlogged and he is going through emails but I opened a dispute anyways. All he has to to is send an email or cancel the order, simple. Funny thing is I know he watching this thread, kinda loosing respect for the guy.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

the longest i waited for a reply was 2 days. I got the best results with Facebook messages. They were even responding during chinese new year


----------



## AZMB'er (Oct 19, 2013)

Well here it is Mar 5th and I am still getting auto responses that they are off until Mar 1st! Guess Light-Bicycle will get a shout, they came back a week before Nextie so maybe ready to rock. My LBS has been trying since the 1st and gets the same auto response from Nextie. He is inquiring about dealer pricing and such. They list a dealers on their website so seems like a legit question. Anyone familiar with dealer arrangements?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Ok I got impatient, maybe they are backlogged and he is going through emails but I opened a dispute anyways. All he has to to is send an email or cancel the order, simple. Funny thing is I know he watching this thread, kinda loosing respect for the guy.


I am not defending Nextie in any way, but the Chinese don't treat holidays like we do. Chinese New Year might be 2 weeks long, but some take the week before and after off too.

The Chinese really have no respect for western sense of urgency. For the most part they are more than willing to blow through deadlines without prior notice. As a customer, you might think you are important...but you really are not.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> I am not defending Nextie in any way, but the Chinese don't treat holidays like we do. Chinese New Year might be 2 weeks long, but some take the week before and after off too.
> 
> The Chinese really have no respect for western sense of urgency. For the most part they are more than willing to blow through deadlines without prior notice. As a customer, you might think you are important...but you really are not.


I believe it was Monday when he said on Facebook that he was back as of 4 days later he is still skirting my messages on Facebook and Emails yet for some reason he has been answering other people right in the same status. I don't care so much about the timeline and receiving them I just want to protect my monies  Finally after opening a dispute he responded this morning saying they aren't done yet, well that's better than them sitting in a box somewhere. I would like to get some spokes ordered but I better wait until they are in my mitts. Kinda wish I would have just built up a set of HEDS.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^I assume every time you look at your nextie's you are upset, which means it might be the right time for me to swing buy and relieve you of the Nextie burden. Leave your bike on the front step, I will take care of the rest.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Patience. They are all hungover.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

cycloxer13 said:


> Patience. They are all hungover.


It's not so much a matter of patience but the rudeness of answering other people right in front of me and not giving me my moment in the sun  Hangover is no excuse!!Heck I was a railroader and built and repaired the track for 20+ years, I have done some of my best work drunk or hungover


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

You could always buy American rims and get them shipped today for 4X the price.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

cycloxer13 said:


> You could always buy American rims and get them shipped today for 4X the price.


You take all the fun out of complaining, don't you have a bike to weigh or something  
Jeez and I haven't even brought out the machine guns yet.

p.s. the rims I ordered aren't available by any manufacture here. I know the risks from ordering overseas, this will be my 4th set. I will tell you Light Bike was way easier to deal with though.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Heck I was a railroader and built and repaired the track for 20+ years, I have done some of my best work drunk or hungover


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

cycloxer13 said:


> You could always buy American rims and get them shipped today for 4X the price.


I don't believe rims that you would feel safe owning and riding cost 4X as much, and the question everyone needs to ask themselves is.."How much are your front teeth worth to you"? If your answer is "not much", then people should continue to search the world for the cheapest whatever, made by people who forget how to speak good English when there is a problem. I am also aware Nextie has a lot of satisfied customers who are running those wheels with no issues, in fact I ride with somebody who is using them. But when you make the decision to buy a product like that, you better not expect the same quality control or response time to a problem, as you would get from somebody who charges more for something they are proud to stand behind.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> View attachment 970307


I just lost my coffee


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

litespeedaddict said:


> I don't believe rims that you would feel safe owning and riding cost 4X as much, and the question everyone needs to ask themselves is.."How much are your front teeth worth to you"? If your answer is "not much", then people should continue to search the world for the cheapest whatever, made by people who forget how to speak good English when there is a problem. I am also aware Nextie has a lot of satisfied customers who are running those wheels with no issues, in fact I ride with somebody who is using them. But when you make the decision to buy a product like that, you better not expect the same quality control or response time to a problem, as you would get from somebody who charges more for something they are proud to stand behind.


Are you aware of anyone losing their front teeth from riding Nextie rims? Or even a catastrophic failure? Do you know how many quality "American" products are made in China? What carbon rims are made in USA? Even HED's website says "...most manufacturing and assembling done in their own US factory." - what does that mean exactly? Lots of questions but your post sounds like political scare tactics.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I do have a set of Nox Composite on my 29er designed in Tennessee but made over the pond and those are very awesome hoops but yeah they are almost twice as much. I personally don't see the stress put on a fat rim like I do my skinny bikes and I don't think I would ever run a cheaper Chinese rim on my 29er. That being said J-whiskey's pic is very scary!!

p.s. I would be more concerned about some of these cheap carbon forks before any rims.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

radair said:


> Are you aware of anyone losing their front teeth from riding Nextie rims? Or even a catastrophic failure? Do you know how many quality "American" products are made in China? What carbon rims are made in USA? Even HED's website says "...most manufacturing and assembling done in their own US factory." - what does that mean exactly? Lots of questions but your post sounds like political scare tactics.


There's a lot of stuff in here I never said, and what I typed probably came out harsher than what I meant it to...but I am sure you got the point. Rims and frames are really important parts to a bike and I think it's perfectly reasonable to assume the cheapest whatever made half way across the world by somebody who has almost no track record from which to draw from, might not be the safest or best option if you like your front teeth. I don't feel safe running them, if you do that's fine. My response was brought on by somebody claiming you have to spend 4X as much to get a quality product, which is wrong. There are several plastic rims I would feel safe on that I know darn well are made across the pond, but they also cost twice as much. That's a trade I am happy to make, your mileage may vary.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Regarding Nextie quality, I was told by the shop that laced my jungle foxes to Hope 197 x 12 (that I have not ridden yet) that the spoke angles were kind of jacked up because the area that spoke nipple rests on were not uniform. Further, because it was irregular, some of the nipples didnt stick out far enough to get a nipple wrench on easily. He said they tensioned ok, but you can see that some of the angles between the spoke/nipples are off and not all the nipples stick out as far as the others. He said the Wild Dragons (that I also have not ridden yet, also on Hope 197s) I bought did not have this problem, but just the Jungle Foxes

Im not a wheelbuilder, so some of my terminology may be wrong, but has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

rth009 said:


> Regarding Nextie quality, I was told by the shop that laced my jungle foxes (that I have not ridden yet) that the spoke angles were kind of jacked up because the area that spoke nipple rests on were not uniform. Further, because it was irregular, some of the nipples didnt stick out far enough to get a nipple wrench on. He said they tensioned ok, but you can see that some of the angles between the spoke/nipples are off and not all the nipples stick out as far as the others. He said the Wild Dragons (that I also have not ridden yet) I bought did not have this problem, but just the Jungle Foxes
> 
> Im not a wheelbuilder, so some of my terminology may be wrong, but has anyone else had this problem?


That is a legit complaint, and the main reason I wouldn't run them. In regards to todays fatbikes with 190 spaced hubs, you're getting into some pretty "steep" spoke angles that I wouldn't be comfortable with because of the width of said hubs, in relation to how they drill their spoke holes. Having said that, it is something they could address and fix, lots of companies sell you a rim with the "correct" spoke hole drilling, so obviously it can be done.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

The "Across the Pond" argument needs to stop. You are ignorant if you believe that just because two similar products are "manufactured" across the pond, they must be "the same".

The Chinese have made their money by knocking off products without a single [email protected] given for safety, trademark, quality...etc! They only care about money, that is their culture..period. You really have to understand how difficult it is to get consistent products from them, before you can grasp their willingness to do whatever they feel will save $.01.

The company I work for has factories in China and Vietnam, and sources products from all over Asia. We constantly have very smart people going over there to ensure/inspect quality. The products we source are no where near as complex as carbon fiber, but you wouldn't believe the hoops we have to jump through to get them to comply. 

I can assume there are no engineers at Nextie who analize and test the products. There is very little quality control, and they assume zero liability, and give two sh!ts if your products break. Do you think they conduct ANY testing...ANY? I would think not, and even if they did, the parameters and guidelines are either made up, or 100% lies. 


The only reason you get quality products from US companies in this field, is because there are smart, caring, and responsable US citizens helping to ensure you get what you paid for. 

You watch, if Nextie ever starts having multiple issues or poor reviews, they will "shut down", but within a few weeks be doing the same sh!t again under a different name.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I was considering the 65 but after seeing this I probably should go with something else (Too much of a worry wort) 









The price of HED is as much as my bike, so what would a good safe carbon wheel at a reasonable price be?


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

You probably right about quality control. However I believe the trademark Nextie means something for sales and that translates in money. If Nextie quality goes down then they loose amount of sales and profit.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Quality set of carbon hoops I'd feel safe taking to Moab and head down the Whole Enchilada start at $600 per rim. If that's more than you wish to spend (and it's "only" a few hundred more than the cheaper ones) then maybe consider staying with the aluminum rims. That's what I'd do anyway.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have LB 90's. They built up fine with 12mm brass nipples. One reason I chose them over the Nextie is the +/- 20 offset. The V shaped Nextie's have sharper spoke angles that gets worse when laced to 190 hubs. Also, using 14mm nipples is sometimes necessary depending on the thickness of the spoke bed.

FYI, I have a set of Nextie's on order. I'm just being patient.

I am not concerned with the quality of these rims. I think they are comparable to others on the market.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I wasn't concerned, til I saw that picture. It is something of a stretch for me to buy Chinese carbon wheels because 1. I am just getting over a fear of carbon wheels in general, 2. I fear Chinese products in general due to the shoddy quality and safety standards (like all the stories of poison and whatnot in baby food, dog food. etc) and 3. I'd rather have my LBS make some money on my rims.

I realize it is ONE CASE versus many happy people, but at this point I'm probably getting some Hugos. Unless I pony up to Whiskys.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> The "Across the Pond" argument needs to stop. You are ignorant if you believe that just because two similar products are "manufactured" across the pond, they must be "the same".
> 
> The Chinese have made their money by knocking off products without a single [email protected] given for safety, trademark, quality...etc! They only care about money, that is their culture..period. You really have to understand how difficult it is to get consistent products from them, before you can grasp their willingness to do whatever they feel will save $.01.
> 
> ...


Over the line, Smokey! There may be some truth buried in this post, but:
a) you're over-generalizing that because SOME Chinese companies are "knocking off products without a single [email protected] given for safety, trademark, quality", then ALL Chinese companies are doing this. You have no evidence that Nextie is doing this.
b) you can "assume there are no engineers at Nextie who analize and test the products". How did you arrive at this assumption?
c) "There is very little quality control, and they assume zero liability, and give two sh!ts if your products break." Actually, there have been very few quality issues (at least reported here), and when there have been, it seems like Nextie has taken care of them.
d) "the parameters and guidelines are either made up, or 100% lies". Every company's parameters and guidelines are "made up". Some are made up better than others, but none come from some infallible higher power. Expensive American made and tested products break, too. And some of them have lousy customer service.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

litespeedaddict said:


> There's a lot of stuff in here I never said, and what I typed probably came out harsher than what I meant it to...


Edit:
OK, so just answer one question. 
Are you aware of any catastrophic failures of foreign-made carbon rims?


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> I realize it is ONE CASE versus many happy people, but at this point I'm probably getting some Hugos. Unless I pony up to Whiskys.


Hugo is not in the same category. Only few tires are designed to run on so narrow rim.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been very happy with my nextie 90's and their build quality and that is why I ordered another set from them. No worries about teeth here.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

alex_k said:


> Hugo is not in the same category. Only few tires are designed to run on so narrow rim.


Yeah I was thinking of 3.8" but now I'm trying to research that too. Honestly I am all over the place. I'm still mostly thinking "buy Nextie or L-B and if I break a rim I'm still ahead of the game compared to a Whisky" but this exploded rim just made me leery.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

bdundee said:


> I have been very happy with my nextie 90's and their build quality and that is why I ordered another set from them. No worries about teeth here.


Same here. I was impressed with the quality & stiffness of these rims.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

There are lots of happy customers from Nextie. I think they make a good product at an attractive price point. So you have to wait a little longer for manufacturing and shipping. BFD. Nextie (and Brian) been very good to their customers and they stand behind the product. Read the boards. For the most part, 99% are happy.

If you don't want to buy the wheels, then don't. It's a free country. There are plenty of alternatives.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

My point I'm trying to make is I don't care where you buy something from whether it be a custom made U.S. frame or a overseas product the customer has a right to a timely response to a problem. I don't care if 99% if the customers are personally getting sexual favors if they mistreat one customer and have been given enough time to remedy the situation and take no effort to do so they deserve to get their peepee whacked out in public. Maybe in the long run it might make for a better company or maybe they won't care at all who knows. I do know that sitting idly by with less money in your account and not staying on people will in the end just leave you with less money


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

look at it this way bob, remember when you bought your frame?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Gigantic said:


> look at it this way bob, remember when you bought your frame?


I hear ya and that is where that reference came from. If I wouldn't have been staying on those people under the public eye I would still be waiting.


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

i took pics for nextie and they are replacing the rims... still sucks i have to rebuild them. lets see when they send me my new rims, they say it will take about a 1 week to build them as they are not in stock and 1 week for shipping.

hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Windigo said:


> I was considering the 65 but after seeing this I probably should go with something else (Too much of a worry wort)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt any wheel would have held up to that sort of impact.

edit: Obviously not an impact. I missed the original post.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I now own 5 sets, 3 x 90mm fattys sets, 1 x 50mm deep CX/road tubeless wheelset and waiting on 30mm 29er rims. Great service from Brian and Maxwell, just remember when you place an order, they are made to "order" with wheel size, carbon finish, colour, spoke count, spoke hole diameter and decals.. plus with CX/road/MTB, brake track/disc and tubeless/non tubeless.

There's no doubt they are great rims for the price.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Stevob said:


> I doubt any wheel would have held up to that sort of impact.


What is the actual story here? Did they catch some air into a rock garden?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

schnee said:


> What is the actual story here? Did they catch some air into a rock garden?


Original post.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/nextie-bike-carbon-rims-890669-22.html#post11817023


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Ah, JRA. 

(kidding!)

I'm torn about the Nexties. I have the money for HED, but I just like the aesthetics of the Nexties with the triangular cross shape. I also wonder if those have less of an issue building up snow inside the wheel than flat rims.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

No schnoo here schnee.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I would hope that HED would treat you in a similar way that ENVE has treated me, without giving to much away.... ive been pretty rough on my ENVE XC wheels, I paid nearly $3000 for them a few years back and I have needed their help twice, both times they have excelled in their custo service and I am still riding that wheelset (though might not be the same rims on either wheel)

I can tell you that you do get what you pay for in some cases, I have retired those wheels to my CX as my fully rigid HT MTB was killing them at my 88kg weight. Just ordered some 30mm Nexties for my Indy Fab HT and reckon they will hold up better.


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

Stevob said:


> I doubt any wheel would have held up to that sort of impact.


bike isnt done, steerer isnt cut, the racefrace crank they sent me had the wrong chainring, i have to cut the formula brake cables. so the bike has yet to be ridden. i have other picss of the front also. so no, there was no impact. if you take a look at the other pics, the rim is split on the sides for the most part. they are sending me a front also, because it also shows signs of the same. must have been bad batch, as mine came in at 473g.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Did you see the Hugo thread? There have been many rims posted with significant dents....



XJaredX said:


> Yeah I was thinking of 3.8" but now I'm trying to research that too. Honestly I am all over the place. I'm still mostly thinking "buy Nextie or L-B and if I break a rim I'm still ahead of the game compared to a Whisky" but this exploded rim just made me leery.


----------



## miles e (Jan 16, 2004)

J-whiskey said:


> I didn't know they had two different types of 65mm but it's the first 65 they did.


So they must be the Black Eagle (35mm deep version) then. When did you originally order/receive them from Nextie? I've got a pair on the way, and really hope there wasn't a bad batch.


----------



## J-whiskey (Oct 16, 2014)

miles e said:


> So they must be the Black Eagle (35mm deep version) then. When did you originally order/receive them from Nextie? I've got a pair on the way, and really hope there wasn't a bad batch.


i bought them a while back and got a replacement, i had a bits inside mine that wouldnt come out through the holes. they replaced those and sent me a set end of nov, beg. of dec. i think. they came in pretty light and was happy with the way they built up.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Original post.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/nextie-bike-carbon-rims-890669-22.html#post11817023


Cheers Bill. I missed that.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

J-whiskey said:


> bike isnt done, steerer isnt cut, the racefrace crank they sent me had the wrong chainring, i have to cut the formula brake cables. so the bike has yet to be ridden. i have other picss of the front also. so no, there was no impact. if you take a look at the other pics, the rim is split on the sides for the most part. they are sending me a front also, because it also shows signs of the same. must have been bad batch, as mine came in at 473g.


My apologies. I missed the original post.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

It's been nearly 5 weeks since my rims were shipped and the status still says despatched from xiamen sort facility. The USPS says they never got the package and to have the sender file a claim. We'll see how Nextie responds.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

dfiler said:


> It's been nearly 5 weeks since my rims were shipped and the status still says despatched from xiamen sort facility. The USPS says they never got the package and to have the sender file a claim. We'll see how Nextie responds.


did you try EMS tracking service?

中国邮政速递物流


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, both EMS and USPS show it as dispatched from a Xiamen sorting center. USPS claims they never received it. Unfortunately the customer service portion of the EMS website is in Chinese.

Hopefully Nextie will be willing to manufacture and ship another set of rims if the original shipment is lost. I like Nextie but ordering internationally does risk this kind of problem.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

That sucks, I have a set showing dispatched from Xiamen as well but it's only been a little been a day or two. Hopefully they will take care of you. I ordered something from Absolute Black not knowing they where out of Poland or something. It has shown dispatched from sorting center since the 3rd of March but that's only $74 so not to worried.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

What do you suppose is an appropriate amount of time to give these chi-carbon hoop makers to send out an order before trying to cancel or reverse charges? I want the rims, and I realize the chi new year throws a wrench, but they don't respond to requests for approximate shipping dates, so how long to wait? 6weeks? 8? I'm guessing they have a backlog of orders to fill, but c'mon man.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Schmoosh said:


> What do you suppose is an appropriate amount of time to give these chi-carbon hoop makers to send out an order before trying to cancel or reverse charges? I want the rims, and I realize the chi new year throws a wrench, but they don't respond to requests for approximate shipping dates, so how long to wait? 6weeks? 8? I'm guessing they have a backlog of orders to fill, but c'mon man.


Wait at most 45 days. That is the limit for paypal to dispute a charge. Do not wait even a day past the 45th day as you will lose your right to dispute even if your status shows shipped. Thats the case in the US at least. Other countries' paypal rules may vary.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Schmoosh said:


> What do you suppose is an appropriate amount of time to give these chi-carbon hoop makers to send out an order before trying to cancel or reverse charges? I want the rims, and I realize the chi new year throws a wrench, but they don't respond to requests for approximate shipping dates, so how long to wait? 6weeks? 8? I'm guessing they have a backlog of orders to fill, but c'mon man.


I ordered from LB on 2/12/2015 and I just received word today that my rims have shipped. This was longer than most waits, even during the Chinese New year, but they still came through.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Negotiator50 said:


> Wait at most 45 days. That is the limit for paypal to dispute a charge. Do not wait even a day past the 45th day as you will lose your right to dispute even if your status shows shipped. Thats the case in the US at least. Other countries' paypal rules may vary.


I thought Paypal upped the dispute time to 60 days now. I could be misinformed, but it's definitely worth calling them to get the right info!


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

bpd131 said:


> I thought Paypal upped the dispute time to 60 days now. I could be misinformed, but it's definitely worth calling them to get the right info!


I'm in the US. In the US, its 45 days. Looks like you are in the UK, which might have a different time limit.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

The threads name should be changed to: Anyone else waiting for Nextie rims?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Negotiator50 said:


> I'm in the US. In the US, its 45 days. Looks like you are in the UK, which might have a different time limit.


Actually I am in the US. I just checked Paypal, on purchases before 11/17/2014 it's 45 days. But on purchases after 11/18/2014 where I thought it got upped to 60 days, its actually went to 6 MONTHS. I remembered seeing the "6" part.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

bpd131 said:


> Actually I am in the US. I just checked Paypal, on purchases before 11/17/2014 it's 45 days. But on purchases after 11/18/2014 where I thought it got upped to 60 days, its actually went to 6 MONTHS. I remembered seeing the "6" part.


Interesting. Why does this say the following:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/buyer-complaint-outside


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

bpd131 said:


> Actually I am in the US. I just checked Paypal, on purchases before 11/17/2014 it's 45 days. But on purchases after 11/18/2014 where I thought it got upped to 60 days, its actually went to 6 MONTHS. I remembered seeing the "6" part.





Negotiator50 said:


> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/buyer-complaint-outside


Weird...

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/article/?solutionId=FAQ2834&m=SWS&bn_r=o

*Dispute through the Resolution Center on www.paypal.com*

If your purchase was made on or after 11/18/14, you'll need to open a dispute with PayPal within 180 days of the purchase or payment in dispute to initiate the Purchase Protection process. If your purchase was made on or before 11/17/14, you'll need to open a dispute with PayPal within 45 days of the purchase or payment.

EDIT 5 minutes later:
Wait, I'm backing up a little. Read all the stuff before what I posted above, especially this line:
If you used PayPal Credit outside of your PayPal Wallet, you can dispute directly through PayPal Credit.
See below for next steps.

I think the key is the "PayPal Credit". On the right side there are links, one of which says, "What is PayPal Credit". There seems to be a difference from "regular" purchases, which Negotiator50 linked to.
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/article/?solutionId=FAQ761&topicID=&m=ARA


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I just checked and paypal did up the dispute period to 6 months. Which is good because i'm already past 45 days with Nextie. I'll give them a few days to respond to my email before threatening to reverse payment though.  

If it was just a delay in production I would be patient. However Nextie says it was shipped while the USPS is saying that the package was never shipped. Which seems contradictory of the "despatched from sorting center" status. The USPS rep said that is equivalent to just receiving electronic prepared to ship info. Not sure if that is true or not. 5 weeks since shipment of a express (air) mail package seems fishy to me.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Drevil said:


> Weird...
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/article/?solutionId=FAQ2834&m=SWS&bn_r=o
> 
> ...


OK, First thank you Negotiator for changing the "bad info" comment, it is NOT bad info. I just got off the phone with Paypal...."ALL transactions through Paypal after 11/18/2014 have a 6 month dispute time." I think it confused some people because of the term "Paypal" and "Paypal Credit", they are one in the same. Hopefully this gives people a little more peace of mind.

There are two different methods of disputing a transaction, and that affects the Paypal Purchase Protection Plan, but it does not change the dispute period to from the 6 months.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

bpd131 said:


> OK, First thank you Negotiator for changing the "bad info" comment, it is NOT bad info. I just got off the phone with Paypal...."ALL transactions through Paypal after 11/18/2014 have a 6 month dispute time." I think it confused some people because of the term "Paypal" and "Paypal Credit", they are one in the same. Hopefully this gives people a little more peace of mind.
> 
> There are two different methods of disputing a transaction, and that affects the Paypal Purchase Protection Plan, but it does not change the dispute period to from the 6 months.


Nice. Good work on looking into this. Makes me feel better ordering online from some of these overseas sellers.

I recently bought a set of 65mm from Ican. I ordered on March 2 and got them on March 16 (would have had them on March 14 buy I missed the USPS delivery truck).


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

I ordered on 2/16/15 (aware of potential CNY delays), cc was charged the same day, and the order "dispatched" shortly afterward. 

I emailed two days ago for a status update, a Brian returned my email yesterday saying the rims would be built and shipped this week (citing delays due to CNY).


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

gi02sl said:


> I ordered on 2/16/15 (aware of potential CNY delays), cc was charged the same day, and the order "dispatched" shortly afterward.
> 
> I emailed two days ago for a status update, a Brian returned my email yesterday saying the rims would be built and shipped this week (citing delays due to CNY).


Woah, so "despatched" doesn't mean a package was actually shipped? That confirms what the USPS agent told me, that only electronic info was received but the package never shipped. Am I understanding that correctly?

If that is the case, it appears as if Nextie may have not shipped the rims 5 weeks ago like I had thought. (Paypal charged Jan 26th)


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Ordered 2/18 and still waiting for shipping estimate. They won't respond which is fishy to me. I'm sure it's a pain for a small company to answer email, but when info is scant, what is a customer to think? 
I've had to initiate only a few disputed transactions in my long history (1000+transactions)on ebay, in my limited experience they were very unhelpful, and I always had to do an end run directly to my payment credit card bank, which in each case resulted in an immediate refund. One time a shipping company was holding a deposit while not fulfilling the actual shipping contract, and even though in this clear cut case of fraud, Paypal would do nothing. Not impressed with PP, but I suppose better than writing a check!


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ordered 2/28. Waiting patiently. These guys always come through.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

ordered two "Black Eagle"'s on 2/22 and received traking# on 3/11. The tracking info has not changed since 3/11 but that is probably expected. I hope to see some move by the next Monday.

I found this info interesting:
https://www.taobaoring.com/tracking-skills.php


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

These people having to wait for a while is very discouraging.. Now, I'm getting second though on getting this rim.


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

I ordered Black Eagles on 2/26. Got an email on 3/12 with a tracking number. Got a USPS card today (3/18) saying they have a package at the post office.

I feel lucky, but think it might be a matter of what you order and when you ordered it. 

It's been mentioned before, but if you ordered just before or during CNY, they were on holiday for two weeks. I was preparing for a month to two month wait.

Also, there are so many combinations of sizes, carbon finishes, hole types and paint finishes, they are likely building most wheels to order. They must be doing some type of batch manufacturing for efficiency. I had picked a basic UD finish with no color which may be a popular one they either stock or make often.

I don't think that anyone will get screwed. It will be a matter of when they get your order built and shipped out. That and limited or no communication makes it a frustrating wait. In my mind, I had planned for a long lead time and little communication when I put in my order.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

I wonder if my custom graphics slowed the process down: "HED hand-built in USofA"


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Moto said:


> I ordered Black Eagles on 2/26. Got an email on 3/12 with a tracking number. Got a USPS card today (3/18) saying they have a package at the post office.
> ...


did you have any updates in USPS tracking information between "Processed Through Sort Facility" and today?


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

alex_k said:


> did you have any updates in USPS tracking information between "Processed Through Sort Facility" and today?


I didn't check previously, but just went on USPS and saw this:









I think you are in NJ too. Maybe your not too far behind.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Mr.Moto. I hope so


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Not bad Moto, posted in China 5 days ago and you now have delivery. Best I've had is 4-5 days to Australia.

Ordered my 5th set of Nexties at the beginning of the month, just when they got back from CNY. I've heard nothing so far and was expecting to hear nothing for several weeks as they clear the backlog.

Personally if it was my company, I would post up a 6 week waiting time on custom rims sets, then if they arrive any quicker, its a bonus.


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess I got lucky. I ordered on 2/27, received an email from Max with a tracking number on 3/6 and the rims showed up on 3/17. I got a pair of Black Eagle's and a pair of 27.5x50's. Hubs and spokes should be here soon. These wheels will start their life on my Bluto equipped Mukluk, but will end up on my Carver Ti O Beast that is on order. Tires will be Fat B Nimble in their respective sizes. It's going to be a fun summer!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Nextie replied that my package is not lost. What's confusing though is that they say USPS is delaying the handover to customs and can only handle 100 from EMS a day. It is my understanding that shipping works like this:

Nextie --> EMS --> US Customs --> USPS --> Customer

I'm guessing the delay is in customs, not the USPS. When I talked to the USPS, they said they don't have the package yet.

At this rate, shipping from Xiamen to the US will take a minimum of 6 weeks and I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up being 8. Nextie said there are quite a few other US customers that are experiencing the same delay as me. 

This isn't Nextie's fault and I appreciate their emailed response. It sucks waiting for production and then so many weeks on top of that for delivery, but there is nothing more Nextie can do as far as I know.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Agreed Ozzy. Post a window of time for completion instead of the online account info stating simply "order status: complete"


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

I heard from Maxwell this morning. They are still working through the backlog as a result of their holiday.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Anybody who already build the Black Eagle with Fatsno hubs.. What size spoke and nipples did you guys use? spacing are 135x15 and 197x12.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just got word that a set of rims ordered on 2/28 shipped today.I'll probably have them next week.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

cycloxer13 said:


> Just got word that a set of rims ordered on 2/28 shipped today.I'll probably have them next week.


What model wheel did you order cycloxer13? I ordered my snow leopards 10days earlier than you and can't get any word from NT


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

NXT29H06 29" 30's UD no decals, no special options


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

cycloxer13 said:


> NXT29H06 29" 30's UD no decals, no special options


Same rims I have ordered !

Matte black with white "nextie" wrapped over the whole rim, so only 3 decals per rim (similar to below)

There are to replace my ENVE XC wheels that have been retired to my CX bike... broken 2 in the 3 years I've owned them, luckily ENVE replace both of them on warranty. Cant afford to break any more as I would never spend that amount of $$$ on a set of carbon wheels again... thank f#%k for Nextie !


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Same rims I have ordered !
> 
> Matte black with white "nextie" wrapped over the whole rim, so only 3 decals per rim (similar to below)
> 
> !


Boy I hope mine come in like that. Oh mine where shipped on the 16th and hit our shores today the 20th.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

What did you order Bob ?

Mine have not shipped yet, though I knew it would take a while... no rush anyway. Got a few other bikes to ride, has forced me back to singlespeed


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Might order me one of those Absoluteblack RF oval rings you got, wonder how it will play with type2/type2.1 sram rear derailleurs, the shortening/lengthening of the chain will be working the clutch on every pedal stroke ???

Used to run a rotor ring on my FR and SS a few years back. Its only a little bit of movement but definitely noticeable.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Might order me one of those Absoluteblack RF oval rings you got, wonder how it will play with type2/type2.1 sram rear derailleurs, the shortening/lengthening of the chain will be working the clutch on every pedal stroke ???
> 
> Used to run a rotor ring on my FR and SS a few years back. Its only a little bit of movement but definitely noticeable.


I ordered the 52mm x 26. Take a look at my page I posted another short video of the rear der movement. Your right there is some movement and not sure if it will wear on it or not. I would like to put one on the fatty but that get's the most miles maybe I will wait and see how it does on the Kona. I do know I noticed the smooth stroke right away hehe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't think I'd worry about constant rear der. movement which an oval chainring. Think about how much movement there is on a full suspension bike and they run deraileurs.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

A friend of mine has the same 29 rim (tho from a diff trading company) and it is really nice. A 2.3 tire seats perfectly on the rim.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

To follow up my 3/18 post for those waiting patiently along with me, I rec'd an email 3/20 confirming the rims were ready and shipped that day. I've had no issues with email communication during the process.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Ordered on the 3rd of February and shipped the 16th of March and received on 21st.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^SEXY (wheels)


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuggin' carbon mafioso up in here. 

Rollin, rollin, roll-in...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Just need a little tension.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

They look great. I have a sexy build coming too.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

They look good! Did you weigh them?



bdundee said:


> View attachment 975075
> 
> 
> Just need a little tension.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shoo said:


> They look good! Did you weigh them?


Thanks Steven!! Haven't weighed the complete build yet but the rims came in at 510 and 516, not super light but should be pretty durable.
Build is:
52mmx26
Sapim Laser spokes with Sapim orange nips
I9 190 rear 150 front.
I wasn't sure if the Lasers where going to be kinda light duty but with this super stiff rim I'm hoping they will work out.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Bob, that is a good weight, I think they will be a lot stronger than the 65 Nexties. I came close to ordering a pair but convinced myself I like 70's better, I had several emails with Brian and was really close. Seeing yours makes me a little remorseful.

Looking forward to seeing them mounted up.



bdundee said:


> Thanks Steven!! Haven't weighed the complete build yet but the rims came in at 510 and 516, not super light but should be pretty durable.
> Build is:
> 52mmx26
> Sapim Laser spokes with Sapim orange nips
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking great Bob !

Cheers for the link to the derailleur too.

You shouldn't have any issue with Sapim Lasers, they are my new fave spoke of late, last 3 sets have been built with lasers including another packet of powered white ones here for the new 29ers.

Good spokes for the price and way less wind up and stretch than their equivalent DT Revos. Ive built all mine with Sapim polyax brass.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

I've used the lasers on my wild dragons with no issues. They are also going on my black eagles as well as soon as they arrive. I used the Sapim polyax aluminum nipples.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

nlongfx said:


> I've used the lasers on my wild dragons with no issues. They are also going on my black eagles as well as soon as they arrive. I used the Sapim polyax aluminum nipples.


Yeah, but you are 135lbs max! I am sure you could get away with 20 spoke wheels.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I laced my nextie 40mm up with DT Swiss aero comps. There is no wind up on bladed spokes and the comps are not that expensive.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Let's just say I am not 135 pounds but I have used Lasers on my last 2 sets of 90's with no issues. I do plan on putting this wheel set through the ringer a little more.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Yeah, but you are 135lbs max! I am sure you could get away with 20 spoke wheels.


lol. I haven't been 135 lbs since about 15 years ago. I got my weight down to 143 about a year ago but I've been at 150 for a while. If I ran more, I'd drop more weight but running sucks, so I just bike and kayak.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Last time i was 150 i was 12 or 13 lol


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

tim300wsm said:


> Last time i was 150 i was 12 or 13 months old


amirite?


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Not quite that young but along time and 90#s ago


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm getting ready to order the 35mm Nextie rims with red stickers for my new 2015 Pivot 429sl. I have the LB 30mm rims now that have really been great. Looking for just a bit more width and also have the Onyx Racing hubs coming. Using Sapim Laser spokes with 4 DT Swiss Aerolight's at valve stem for splash of color. My wheel builder also uses Sapim stainless steel washers with alloy sapim nips. The washers only add 4 grams weight per wheel. He says it builds a better wheel for carbon rims. The washers are cupped shaped.
This bike also has the Absolute Black 32 tooth oval ring on Sram XX1 crank, this ring feels so smooth and when out of saddle you can really feel the difference it makes.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Update: Brian let me know they were having manufacturing issues with the Snow Leopards, thus the delay. I doubled down on some Wild Dragons, a nice winter compliment to the SL I hope. I see some are using Sapim laser? Legit for 190# rider? One description I read didn't even recommend them for disc brake applications.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I pounded the crap out of lasers all last summer on carbon 90's with no issues. Oh and I was 190 at the time.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shoo said:


> They look good! Did you weigh them?


1005g rear 850g front, sooooooo 1850 grams of pure sexy!! Both the Knard and the Hodag come out to about 95mm at 20psi.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I like em ! Nice weight too.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Schmoosh said:


> I see some are using Sapim laser? Legit for 190# rider? One description I read didn't even recommend them for disc brake applications.


For you unmetricated, I had to go Google the conversion... 88kg =194lb

Lasers on the Black/White Nexties, my CX Nextie wheels and now just got some more powdered euro-roadie white Lasers for my new 29ers.

They are fine, don't believe the stories, I did well on DT Revos for years and I was cruising 205lb then.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked up the 30mm outer width 29-er rims I ordered on 2/28 at the post office this morning. That's 25 days from order to delivery. They are pretty light at 376 and 381 grams. The ERD is pretty accurate, maybe just a touch short, though this really depends how accurately you measure. They do have a shelf and bead lock feature.

I know they aren't fat bike rims, but this is another example of the quality product these guys deliver.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I got my 40mm dh rims built up my only issue is i cant for the life of me get my tires to seat.


----------



## VQuick (May 14, 2013)

Have you tried putting a tube in to seat the beads, then removing the tube (leaving one bead seated) and trying again? That's the only way I could get tubeless tires seated on my Nextie 40 mm rims.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Not even a tube and soapy rims will seat them


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

try using Uncle D¡ck's Bead Slip.
Uncle Dicks Bike Shop ? UncleDick's


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Gigantic said:


> try using Uncle D¡ck's Bead Slip.
> http://uncle*****bikeshop.com/products/uncle-*****-bead-slip-2-7oz-tin


^Robot Dick dicked over the dick in your URL, but not the Dick in your text. Dickish!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I use uncle *****, reminds me of coconut oil.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> try using Uncle D¡ck's Bead Slip.
> Uncle ***** Bike Shop ? UncleDick's


fixerated


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bdundee said:


> I use uncle *****, reminds me of coconut oil.


This comment is just dangling there like some low hanging fruit, begging for someone to make a tasteless joke.

Good thing I'm too mature for that.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tim300wsm said:


> Not even a tube and soapy rims will seat them


Is the tire too tight or too loose?


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Tight


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Dish soap + water in a spray bottle...lots of it!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

tim300wsm said:


> Tight


You could try taking some fine sandpaper (180-220 grit) to smooth out the jagged inside edges of the tire at the bead.
I've had some tires with some serious slag there.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*52's*


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

bdundee
Looks good! Get any ride time on it yet with those rims?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

TrailCrawler said:


> bdundee
> Looks good! Get any ride time on it yet with those rims?


Thanks and no, leaving in a few days for a mini bike vacation including a bike park so should get some good miles/jumps on em.


----------



## RickyB (Jul 6, 2004)

*Fatback Makeover*

I loved my '12 Fatback so much that I couldn't give it up, and I had the itch this year to go with bigger tires, front suspension, 1x drivetrain. So, I did a makeover instead of buying new and couldn't be happier. Running a Bud/Bulldozer, and no problems with chain line on a 170 rear end.

With a 120mm Bluto, the geometry is a little more slack, I'm guessing it's in the 68.5 degree range now, but just a guess. Can't wait for the spring to really get this rolling through the singletrack. And, all the vinyl is reflective grade for the special effect at night!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

SmooveP said:


> ^Robot Dick dicked over the dick in your URL, but not the Dick in your text. Dickish!


Robod¡cks bein' fückin' d¡cks. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone running 90mm+ Nexties with a 197 Hub? I am curious to know how they are holding up with such an extreme spoke angle. It's too bad Nextie doesn't run the spokes further out on the rim to give a fat ass like me more confidence in having a set built up.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Tons of people are and with no problems. Straight vertical loads probably aren't the worst case scenario for wheel stress. I'm guessing that lateral loads (when landing crooked) are worse. In that case, the wider stance is probably beneficial. But yeah, that's just a guess.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Fine for me so far. Contact Hilltop Cycles in Jersey and talk to Jim. He's built lots of them.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

gi02sl said:


> I ordered on 2/16/15 (aware of potential CNY delays), cc was charged the same day, and the order "dispatched" shortly afterward.
> 
> I emailed two days ago for a status update, a Brian returned my email yesterday saying the rims would be built and shipped this week (citing delays due to CNY).


Email rec'd saying shipped 3/20, arrived 3/30. Rims look awesome. Black Eagle 65s listed at 500g ea, actual weight approx 480 ea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

dfiler said:


> Straight vertical loads probably aren't the worst case scenario for wheel stress. I'm guessing that lateral loads (when landing crooked) are worse. In that case, the wider stance is probably beneficial. But yeah, that's just a guess.


Yes, this is my concern as these will be used on dirt technical trails with jumps and high speed turns, so I am concern of lateral stress at my weight...


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

A wider hub will give a better bracing angle. I have 90mm's Nexties laced up to 197 thru axle 907 hubs on my Whiteout. Built them up last summer, raced hard on them, bashed them against rocks, raced through the winter on them including Arrowhead and Iditarod. Have yet to even true them.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

gi02sl said:


> Email rec'd saying shipped 3/20, arrived 3/30. Rims look awesome. Black Eagle 65s listed at 500g ea, actual weight approx 480 ea.


You are lucky one. My were shipped on 3/11 and have not arrived yet


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Pfff. Ordered in January and they were shipped on 2/12... still haven't arrived yet. I have almost forgotten that i've got a pair on order at this point.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

I ordered mine on the 19th.. I guess I should forget about it at this point.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Dont be so down about it, I ordered a pretty standard set of 30mm x 29er rims at the beginning of the month, just got the shipping info 20 mins ago. They're on their way... keep calm folks.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Well indeed.. I also just received my tracking number. YAY!


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

I am not sure if it has anything to do with the shipping times, but I can't imagine the slowdown in the west coast ports helps people getting their rims quickly.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I just ordered a Foes Mutz frame and starting to plan my build and was wondering if anyone has been using Nexties on a full sus rig such s a Bucksaw or a Mutz ? I would like to know how they ride and if they are holding up ?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

railntrail said:


> I just ordered a Foes Mutz frame and starting to plan my build and was wondering if anyone has been using Nexties on a full sus rig such s a Bucksaw or a Mutz ? I would like to know how they ride and if they are holding up ?


Why would it be any different than any other bikes, maybe actually easier on em? Yes they hold up and yes they ride great.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Just curious… trying to decide between Nextie 65mm and Whiskey 70mm. 
Thanks.


----------



## RockyJunky (Apr 1, 2011)

*How are they shipping?*



Qtep said:


> Well indeed.. I also just received my tracking number. YAY!


Are they using UPS, Fed Ex, Postal service? I ask because they switched my billing and shipping address. My billing is a PO box, and if they try to ship there with UPS or Fed ex, I'll never see it (it will get returned). I have been trying it get ahold of them for a week now with no responses. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

seems that they've taken the Snow Leopards off of their website; looks like I'll be buying Light-bicycle rims when I'm ready.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

I believe it starts with EMS then when it hit state side USPS will pick it up.. 

I'm showing PO to addressee on mine as well, I hope USPS is smart enough to read the labels and deliver it to my address that I'm hoping it's in the PO.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

railntrail said:


> I just ordered a Foes Mutz frame and starting to plan my build and was wondering if anyone has been using Nexties on a full sus rig such s a Bucksaw or a Mutz ? I would like to know how they ride and if they are holding up ?


Yes I have a set on my bucksaw. They are fantastic. Light, stiff, easy tubeless. Rocks bounce off and leave no mark (couldn't say that about my rd's


----------



## MaximumX (Sep 6, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> seems that they've taken the Snow Leopards off of their website; looks like I'll be buying Light-bicycle rims when I'm ready.


[Snow Leopard] Carbon Fat Bike Rim 65mm Width Double Wall Tubeless Compatible Hookless [NXT65SL]


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

that's odd, they were not there a couple of hours ago.


----------



## RockyJunky (Apr 1, 2011)

Qtep said:


> I believe it starts with EMS then when it hit state side USPS will pick it up..
> 
> I'm showing PO to addressee on mine as well, I hope USPS is smart enough to read the labels and deliver it to my address that I'm hoping it's in the PO.


Thanks, hopefully it gets to my PO.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks to me like they changed the claimed weight from 510 to 550grams.


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

railntrail said:


> Just curious&#8230; trying to decide between Nextie 65mm and Whiskey 70mm.
> Thanks.


I just picked up both. I built up the Whisky's for a new Bucksaw build and the Nextie's will end up on my Fatback at some point. Visually I'm a bit disappointed in the aesthetics of the Whisky rims. You can see the centerline as well as swirls in the carbon. I'm not sure if that is what Whisky intended, but uniform color they are not. Whereas the Nextie rims are pretty much a uniform color all around.

This comparison has nothing to do with strength or durability, purely aesthetics.

The Whiskey's came together pretty easily, trued up well and have a uniform tension. I have not worked with the Nextie's yet.

That is my take on the two rims so far. For the price, you get a great bang for your buck with the Nextie's at least visually. Time will tell as far as durability.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr.Moto said:


> Visually I'm a bit disappointed in the aesthetics of the Whisky rims. You can see the centerline as well as swirls in the carbon. I'm not sure if that is what Whisky intended, but uniform color they are not. Whereas the Nextie rims are pretty much a uniform color all around.
> 
> This comparison has nothing to do with strength or durability, purely aesthetics.
> 
> For the price, you get a great bang for your buck with the Nextie's at least visually. Time will tell as far as durability.


Well... I can tell you the same story with ENVE's, visually they have a white "swirl" or "salty stain" up the centreline of the carbon, but its never been an issue in 3 yrs of ownership.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Just laced up one of my Black Eagle 65mm rims. 855g with the Salsa conversion front hub. Rim was 490g. I love how they look. Wish my Jumbo Jim tires would come soon. I'll have to settle with my Knard tires till then.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

It's been 51 days since shipping and no tracking update since.

What would you guys do?

What sucks is that I finished building a new bike over two months ago and have no wheels for it. (different hub standard than current wheels) Two weeks from today is the first west virginia enduro series race. I'd really like to race the new bike obviously.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

dfiler said:


> It's been 51 days since shipping and no tracking update since.
> 
> What would you guys do?
> 
> What sucks is that I finished building a new bike over two months ago and have no wheels for it. (different hub standard than current wheels) Two weeks from today is the first west virginia enduro series race. I'd really like to race the new bike obviously.


That would be way beyond the limits of my patience. Get EMS to track them and tell you where they are. If they can't, file a claim.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

Most likely EMS has nothing to do with this problem. I believe our stuff got stuck in US Custom and according their web site they do not track packages in their facility unless you have a detention notice (which can sent you in up to 30-45 days)

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/122/~/mail---lost-/-missing-package


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll try calling customs but aren't expecting any recourse there. The forms link on their website is broken and it isn't known which city it might be stuck in.

Is it right to ask Nextie for a refund after a period of time? If so, how long?

I can't imagine a delay for any reason other than improper or missing paperwork. Or could there be another reason?

Edit: On a more positive note, the 90mm nextie rims i've been riding this year are awesome! The V profile sheds snow, mud and water better than any other fat rim i've seen. Now if only my latest order would arrive...


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

alex_k said:


> Most likely EMS has nothing to do with this problem.


That may be true, but you need to start somewhere. If EMS handed the package off, I'd think that they would have a record of that, including the date, so you'd know if your 30-45 day CBP timer is ticking.
Has EMS already indicated that they handed it off?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

According to Nextie, EMS says it was sent to America. USPS told me they've never touched the package and to have sending party file a claim. The EMS customer service portion of the website is unfortunately in Chinese or is broken such that english isn't available for that section. All EMS knows is it left their distribution center.

Considering it was airmail, it would have taken just a day or two to arrive in the US. That means 7 weeks in customs... probably.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

dfiler said:


> According to Nextie, EMS says it was sent to America. USPS told me they've never touched the package and to have sending party file a claim. The EMS customer service portion of the website is unfortunately in Chinese or is broken such that english isn't available for that section. All EMS knows is it left their distribution center.
> 
> Considering it was airmail, it would have taken just a day or two to arrive in the US. That means 7 weeks in customs... probably.


That sucks. My one transaction with them was pretty smooth, and I'm considering ordering a set of 27.5 x 50's. We do so much commerce with China that you'd think they'd have the process nailed down by now.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

my last record is "11, 2015 , 1:10 pm Through Sort Facility EMS, CHINA". The next one should be "Arrived at USPS Facility" according this successful delivery:










in week or two I'm going to request Paypal to refund the transaction. Let see if it will work.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine were stuck in customs for over 2 weeks. No tracking updates from when the left China and when the cleared customs weeks later. They shipped on the 14th and I finally got mine today.


Got the rear one laced up. 990g with a Sarma hub. 1845g for a fat bike wheelset is pretty respectable I think. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## lhovden (May 9, 2013)

Do you get a shipping notification via email? I've had mine ordered for a week but have not yet received any shipping notification.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

lhovden said:


> Do you get a shipping notification via email? I've had mine ordered for a week but have not yet received any shipping notification.


Yes you'll get an email when they are ready.

If you only ordered a week ago, I wouldn't be looking for a shipping notification just yet.


----------



## lhovden (May 9, 2013)

Good timing. I just received a shipping notification email. Now hopefully it will clear customs in a timely manner.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

All working regular with EMS down this part of the world, 4 days is usually around the process time from receiving tracking to arrival here, I still wont see the rims here for a further 5-8 days.


----------



## acidsnow (Feb 10, 2011)

Patience is one thing guys but there does seem to be an awful lot of delays mentioned here. On the other hand tho, I've had two sets from Brian so far, first set took six days, second set took eight, both from initial order to my doorstep in Scotland. Just a pisser I can't ride anything now due to a goosed shoulder!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shipping is out side of any companies control. I got my rims in 7 day China to the East Coast of Canada. I ordered a cell phone case from Georgia and it shipped over two weeks ago with DHL no idea where it is.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine have been stuck in China since March 11th. I called USPS but they told me to continue waiting.

In contrast, I once shipped a small item to Italy that was held on to for several months before my friend received it.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm loving these wheels. Super fast and light. Wheelset built up to 1845 grams and tubeless setup was cake.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^I wondered how you pulled off a KOM on Yellow Brick Road yesterday...now I know!

No green wheels? Looks great.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

As a follow up, my rims finally arrived. Shipping took 8 weeks. I think that involved 2 days from Nextie to US customs. It sat in customs for over 7 weeks. Then it took 1 day to ship from customs to my house.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> ^I wondered how you pulled off a KOM on Yellow Brick Road yesterday...now I know!
> 
> No green wheels? Looks great.


I already had the KOM, just beat my time again. I could have pushed it a bit harder too. Wasn't trying my hardest. I'll have to try to get my KOM back on the climb segment on Yellow Brick Road. David Flatten stole it last fall when he was back in town. Might be tough to get that one back as he's a pro rider. lol

Opted for the carbon look with these wheels. Will look good on a nice black carbon frame fat bike if I ever upgrade. I've got over 5000 miles on this bike and it still works great, so the only way I'd switch is adding another fat bike to the stable. I love that I can run my rear rack on this one and do fun stuff like pull my kid around on the sled or tow the kayak with it.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

dfiler said:


> As a follow up, my rims finally arrived. Shipping took 8 weeks. I think that involved 2 days from Nextie to US customs. It sat in customs for over 7 weeks. Then it took 1 day to ship from customs to my house.


More than 7 weeks is unacceptable.. but it's not like you can do anything about it.

I ordered mine on the 19th of March and shipped April 1st, and still no update.. I just hope my order wont take that long.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Qtep said:


> More than 7 weeks is unacceptable.. but it's not like you can do anything about it.
> 
> I ordered mine on the 19th of March and shipped April 1st, and still no update.. I just hope my order wont take that long.


US customs can be hit or miss. I've had stuff arrive in 3 days from Hong Kong, or sometimes take 5 weeks. My Nextie rims this last time sat in US customs for over 2 weeks. You can't blame the manufacturers as they have viturally no control once the package leaves their warehouse.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

The customs thing confuses me. I can air freight in a ton of different things for work, and if it takes more than a week TOTAL, people are *****ing. 

I'm thinking if I was working under the company Delorean, it might be a different story.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

In my case, my order hasn't even hit customs according to USPS.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

My order finally shipped yesterday after about 7weeks. I hope the the shipping goes smoothly, I can't imagine waiting another couple months for arrival.
IME USPS can be extraordinarily rough on parcels as well. I've receiced packages that looked like they were skewered then run over by a fork lift. And usually the counter person acts as if nothing is wrong, and no apologies.


----------



## Spyder93090 (Apr 11, 2015)

New member here, just providing info for my Nextie order. Worked with Brian mostly. Responds fairly quickly to emails. Although quoted times have been a bit off.

NXT650BH05
40mm / AM
Matte / UD
32H / 4.5mm

*Order Timeline
*3/21/15: Order placed

3/30/15: Follow-up email to get a status update/ create a sense of urgency (9 days from order)
4/5/15: Order completed/shipped (15 days)
4/6/15: Arrived in Xiamen, China sorting facility (16 days)
4/11/15 @ 1028 am: Arrived at San Francisco Customs (21 days)
4/11/15 @ 1138 am: Departed (cleared) customs
4/12/15: Arrived in San Diego (22 days)

4/13/15: Delivered (Requires signature)

There you have it, *23 days* from order date to front door. Hopefully you guys have close to/better shipping times!

I'm located in San Diego, CA


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

*4.0 on 65's rock strike question*

Hi all, input and banter welcome!!
I have a 15" Spec. FatBoy with Nextie 65's. Studded Bud and Lou all winter and loved it. Living in the Granite State, lots of rocky sections. Would you worry about rock strikes (it doesn't happen very often ,but I'm assuming one strike could be the rims demise. 
love to hear from you all.
Boz


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Go with a bigger tire. Add some protection keep your air up


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bozofs said:


> Hi all, input and banter welcome!!
> I have a 15" Spec. FatBoy with Nextie 65's. Studded Bud and Lou all winter and loved it. Living in the Granite State, lots of rocky sections. Would you worry about rock strikes (it doesn't happen very often ,but I'm assuming one strike could be the rims demise.
> love to hear from you all.
> Boz


More tire pressure. 7 psi isn't ideal for every situation.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

My 3/11 ship date from Nextie arrived last week. Stuck in Xiamen/USPS/Customs for 3.5 weeks. Calling USPS doesn't do anything, the person on the phone knows no more than what you will via their website. I guess that's to be expected around the holiday season there. My first set last fall went pretty quick.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

bozofs said:


> Hi all, input and banter welcome!!
> I have a 15" Spec. FatBoy with Nextie 65's. Studded Bud and Lou all winter and loved it. Living in the Granite State, lots of rocky sections. Would you worry about rock strikes (it doesn't happen very often ,but I'm assuming one strike could be the rims demise...


I am running Nextie 90 mm Wild Dragons on one bike. I slammed a very sharp rock last fall and was only running 5 to 10 psi in a set of Nates. It did chip the rim but functionally it still works fine. I don't recommend running 4" tires in rocky terrain on the 90 mm rims, but you should have much better protection with 65s. That said, i agree with the above posters that you should run higher pressures for non-snow conditions.

I hate seeing this thread turn in to a summary of shipping times. If you order from the other side of the earth, there are going to be delays with customs and shipping. Expect a long time to get your rims and be happy if they get there early.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Last winter was excellent conditions for riding last fall I ordered my Nextie rims. This winter sucked for riding. Can I blame Nextie for that?


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

bozofs said:


> Hi all, input and banter welcome!!
> I have a 15" Spec. FatBoy with Nextie 65's. Studded Bud and Lou all winter and loved it. Living in the Granite State, lots of rocky sections. Would you worry about rock strikes (it doesn't happen very often ,but I'm assuming one strike could be the rims demise.
> love to hear from you all.
> Boz


No trouble: 65 here with Nates and the rims are well protected.


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Wanted to share my recent warranty experience with my nextie jungle fox. I cracked the first rim after about 8 rides on some pretty rough and rocky terrain. I actually emailed Brian from the trailhead with a pic. Without even so much as a question from him on the details that led to the failure, he made the call to build me a new rim on Monday. Note, I sent this email on a Saturday. The broken rim was also a custom paint job which he made no issues about repeating again. Nextie even covered the shipping. Having dealt with a bunch of different manufactures over the years on failed parts this was easily my best experience. First class all the way. Like the first two rims, the new one built up very easy and is also identical in color.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Rode the crap out of my Nextie 30's today at 18 psi front and 20 rear running Bontrager XR3 29 x 2.30's. Top shelf. These rims are simply excellent.


----------



## lhovden (May 9, 2013)

Mine shipped out of China 4/4, just arrived today. Can't wait to get these built up.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

lhovden said:


> Mine shipped out of China 4/4, just arrived today. Can't wait to get these built up.


Cool..

My order is still in Xiamen sorting facility 13 days now and counting.. Emailed Max from Nextie and was basically told to just wait and suck it up.. It will eventually going to show up who knows when.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Ordered some nexties yesterday. I will be checking on their status in two weeks, and even then I won't expect that they ship, they need something like 2 weeks to 20 days lead time.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

*Nexties arrive!*

Summary of shipping time (har har):

Two months from order to delivery.
They came in yesterday, along with my new truing stand. Boom.









They weigh up one each about ~10grams over spec, one each ~10grams under spec. Fit and finish is really very good, a few minor imperfections consistent with what I would expect given this price point. Looking forward to building them up.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Where are the holes for the nips?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> ^Where are the holes for the nips?


............


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bdundee said:


> ............


Hey bOb, where'd ya get the cool shirt?


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Schmoosh said:


> Summary of shipping time (har har):
> 
> Two months from order to delivery.
> They came in yesterday, along with my new truing stand. Boom.
> ...


So this is the typical wait time... Some people had better luck than us.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

jonshonda said:


> ^Where are the holes for the nips?


I figured I'd save a buck and drill my own. I already have a carbon specific drill bit from a different project.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine sailed through customs within a day, shipping was quick. The hold up was the chi new year initially, then manufacturing delays with the Snow Leopards.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Ordered 46mm valve stem but received 36mm.. Should I return or 36mm enough for Black Eagle?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Qtep said:


> Ordered 46mm valve stem but received 36mm.. Should I return or 36mm enough for Black Eagle?


yes.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Hey bOb, where'd ya get the cool shirt?


That shirt is from years ago when the little bOb's were breast feeding.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

RockyJo1 said:


> yes.


Cool.. Now I don't have to bother myself going to post office.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Qtep said:


> Cool.. Now I don't have to bother myself going to post office.


Sorry return them.

Dimension

BSD: 559mm
ERD: 511mm
Width: 65mm
Depth: 34mm


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey all:

I have a customer that is interested in the *Snow Dragon*.

But beyond the Nextie site... I'm not finding much in the way of comments about them.

We've spec'd the Wild Dragon before, but this customer wants the flatter profile for sand racing.

Has anyone has any experience with this model?

Muru.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

Rode my 65s for the first time on single track. Very happy with them. They were built on 190/135mm Hopes and worked out well.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

gi02sl said:


> Rode my 65s for the first time on single track. Very happy with them. They were built on 190/135mm Hopes and worked out well.


I like my suspension, but that bike looks slick as snot! Very nice.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Received my 27.5 x 50 mm rims for the Bucksaw+ project this morning. Beautiful quality, light and stiff right out of the box. I9 hubs due to arrive today, spokes & nips probably early next week. Psyched!

For those interested in shipping times, I ordered on 3/31 and received 4/24. Pretty reasonable IMO.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Will be very interested in how the BS+ rides. Post up when you can...


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my shipping notice today. Guess it's time to gather up the other parts. Has anyone built up the 27.5 x 50 with Hope 170/135 hubs? Got spoke lengths? TIA.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

SmooveP said:


> Got my shipping notice today. Guess it's time to gather up the other parts. Has anyone built up the 27.5 x 50 with Hope 170/135 hubs? Got spoke lengths? TIA.


I have used this spoke calculator numerous times: Spocalc, by Damon Rinard. A free Excel spoke length calculator. . I've checked it against a couple of on-line calculators and they have been right on. It is basic geometry so they should, of course.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

radair said:


> I have used this spoke calculator numerous times: Spocalc, by Damon Rinard. A free Excel spoke length calculator. . I've checked it against a couple of on-line calculators and they have been right on. It is basic geometry so they should, of course.


Thanks, man. I usually run the numbers through multiple spoke calculators, but there's nothing like real life experience!


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

MuruCycles said:


> Hey all:
> 
> I have a customer that is interested in the *Snow Dragon*.
> 
> ...


I have been using set of snow dragons for a few weeks now and no complains so far, very rigid and super easy tubeless setup. 
Wild dragon was my first option but I think that snow dragon is better option for 190mm hub because of the wider spoke hole drilling.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

2 weeks from ordering to shipping for my latest set of Nexties. We'll see how long the shipping takes...


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Got my shipping notice today. Guess it's time to gather up the other parts. Has anyone built up the 27.5 x 50 with Hope 170/135 hubs? Got spoke lengths? TIA.


This works well. Freespoke. If you did off set spoke holes, be sure to add that for both boxes.
You can also email Brian at Nextie and he will give you spoke lengths.

Mine built up very nicely. They were also an easy tubeless set up with Fat B Nimbles and 2 wraps of 1" clear Gorilla Tape. I did throw in a tube to set one bead before popping in the other and adding sealant.

These wheels made my Mukluk fast and nimble. I'm looking forward to a summer of riding them.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

plesurnpain said:


> You can also email Brian at Nextie and he will give you spoke lengths.


FYI, I've seen several of the quotes that Brian has given for spoke lengths. Having been burned by trusting others' calcs before, I still always run my own.

And more often than not, the numbers that Brian has given were off by a significant amount (2-3mm per side)--such that they probably wouldn't work. It's a bummer to get ~20+ minutes into a build only to realize you need to backtrack and start over.

Always run the calc yourself to be sure.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

mikesee said:


> FYI, I've seen several of the quotes that Brian has given for spoke lengths. Having been burned by trusting others' calcs before, I still always run my own.
> 
> And more often than not, the numbers that Brian has given were off by a significant amount (2-3mm per side)--such that they probably wouldn't work. It's a bummer to get ~20+ minutes into a build only to realize you need to backtrack and start over.
> 
> Always run the calc yourself to be sure.


He was right on the money with on my build.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

mikesee said:


> ....Always run the calc yourself to be sure.


Exactly. Why bother the rim manufacturer to do a simple calculation anyway? I'm sure they have more productive things to do than calculate spoke lengths.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Guys.. are these spoke lengths correct for 65mm Black Eagle with Hope 135 FDS Front and 197mm rear? And Nextie site recommends 14mm nipple.. 

For the people who already build Hope Fatsno hubs with this rim. Please share your experience. 


Front
248mm L
248mm R

Rear
250.6mm L
248mm R


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

plesurnpain said:


> This works well. Freespoke. If you did off set spoke holes, be sure to add that for both boxes.
> You can also email Brian at Nextie and he will give you spoke lengths.
> 
> Mine built up very nicely. They were also an easy tubeless set up with Fat B Nimbles and 2 wraps of 1" clear Gorilla Tape. I did throw in a tube to set one bead before popping in the other and adding sealant.
> ...


Yep, that's one of the calcs I used. Also used Spocalc spreadsheet and the DT Swiss calc. Gonna go with 260mm all around. I'm putting 27.5 x 3.5 FBN's one these wheels. Was your wheelset the same spec as mine? If so, what length spokes did you use?


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

My experience:
Brian's recommendation for spoke length for Snow Leopards was too short by 1-2mm. I went with longer spokes based upon online calc results, otherwise I probably would have needed at least 16 new spokes. 

I found I got bad results from Freespoke for Wild Dragons/i9. Well, I shouldn't say bad, but for rear wheel Freespoke didn't agree with DT or Bike School calcs.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

mikesee said:


> It's a bummer to get ~20+ minutes into a build only to realize you need to backtrack and start over.


It's an even bigger bummer if you're just an amateur schmuck (like myself) who doesn't happen to have the correct size spokes laying around. And who has little to no chance of reusing or returning the offending spokes. I'm hoping that the ERD for the rims is correct!


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Yep, that's one of the calcs I used. Also used Spocalc spreadsheet and the DT Swiss calc. Gonna go with 260mm all around. I'm putting 27.5 x 3.5 FBN's one these wheels. Was your wheelset the same spec as mine? If so, what length spokes did you use?


I used Hope 150 front and 170/177 rear. The rims had a 2.5 mm offset. I also used 14 mm nipples as suggested by Nextie. I used Sapim spokes and nipples as their nipples don't bottom out as easy as DT's. Mine were 259 rear and 261 front, but that measurement was based off some different hubs that never showed up. The calculations were close enough that I felt I didn't need to re order spokes. If I would have re ordered, it would have been 260 all around.

Enjoy the wheels!


----------



## ANYRIDE (May 2, 2006)

Has anyone else had a bad experience with Nextie and their shipping? I've got 2 sets of Snow Dragons on order for 30 days now. No shipping notification, no reply via Facebook messaging. Nextie was good about replying and communicating BEFORE they received my money, and now... Nothing. 
c


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ANYRIDE said:


> Has anyone else had a bad experience with Nextie and their shipping? I've got 2 sets of Snow Dragons on order for 30 days now. No shipping notification, no reply via Facebook messaging. Nextie was good about replying and communicating BEFORE they received my money, and now... Nothing.
> c


Except for the Chinese New Year debacle they have been pretty spot on. Facebook is pretty spotty for em right now, I would email them.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ANYRIDE said:


> Has anyone else had a bad experience with Nextie and their shipping? I've got 2 sets of Snow Dragons on order for 30 days now. No shipping notification, no reply via Facebook messaging. Nextie was good about replying and communicating BEFORE they received my money, and now... Nothing.
> c


I've had good luck using the "Leave us a message" link in the lower right corner of their web page.


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

2 quick questions:

1. Can anyone tell me what the difference between the 65mm Snow Leopard and the 65mm Black Eagle is? Would one be better for summer single track riding? Is one more versatile?

2. If I want the spoke holes to alternate from side to side (as opposed to a straight line) do I choose the 2.5mm offset option? I am not familiar with the terminology.

I am sorry for the noob questions. Any assistance you can offer is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Good questions that I have tried getting answered as well. The spoke holes is the most confusing. I certainly don't want extra places for sealant to leak or crap to work its way in.


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

tundratrader said:


> Good questions that I have tried getting answered as well. The spoke holes is the most confusing. I certainly don't want extra places for sealant to leak or crap to work its way in.


Hopefully someone will respond with answers soon!


----------



## ANYRIDE (May 2, 2006)

SmooveP said:


> I've had good luck using the "Leave us a message" link in the lower right corner of their web page.





bdundee said:


> Except for the Chinese New Year debacle they have been pretty spot on. Facebook is pretty spotty for em right now, I would email them.


Thanks for the replies. Brain at Nextie emailed today and referenced an issue they are having with Facebook and the messaging feature. He states my four rims should be shipping shortly. It appears as though lead times from the factory will be just over 4 weeks. Not sure how long the shipping will take. 
c


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

Well my 65mm rims arrived yesterday 
ordered 16-4 and shipped 22-4 .. Looks like living in europe also has its advantages compared to US


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Facebook is pretty spotty for em right now, I would email them.


Last year when I was in China Facebook was banned by the Government. It is interesting they are able to utilize it....which may explain the spottyness.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my 27.5 x 50 rims today. Ordered 4/14, shipped 4/24, received 4/29. Not bad!
Weight is 470g each. Waiting on a front hub to get 'em built.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

bbtylrv said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 2. If I want the spoke holes to alternate from side to side (as opposed to a straight line) do I choose the 2.5mm offset option? I am not familiar with the terminology.


Yes, that's offset, but it's not much of an offset. Recommended for wider hub builds (I had 190/135 laced to 65mm rims),


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

gi02sl said:


> Yes, that's offset, but it's not much of an offset. Recommended for wider hub builds (I had 190/135 laced to 65mm rims),


Will the small offset work with my Hope Fatsno 177mm rear hub? Any advice?

Thank you!!!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

bbtylrv said:


> Will the small offset work with my Hope Fatsno 177mm rear hub? Any advice?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Yes, I would go with the 3mm offset even with a 170 hub.


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Yes, I would go with the 3mm offset even with a 170 hub.


Thank you, Bob!


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

I just ordered a 65mm Black Eagle. I still do not know the difference between the Black Eagle and the Snow Leopard-- but I am looking for a summer/single track wheel so I am assuming that the word "Snow" in the snow leopard is suggesting that it is more of a winter wheel. Hopefully I am correct. I will lace up on a 177mm Hope Fatsno. Thanks to everyone who answered my questions. I'll update this thread when my wheel arrives!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

bbtylrv said:


> I just ordered a 65mm Black Eagle. I still do not know the difference between the Black Eagle and the Snow Leopard-- but I am looking for a summer/single track wheel so I am assuming that the word "Snow" in the snow leopard is suggesting that it is more of a winter wheel. Hopefully I am correct. I will lace up on a 177mm Hope Fatsno. Thanks to everyone who answered my questions. I'll update this thread when my wheel arrives!


You will be fine with the Black Eagles, the Snow Leopards can be built to an offset like the Pugsley or Moonlander.`I would go Black Eagles for myself anyways for summer use. Either one can be run in any season with maybe the black eagle being better in winter due to the v and snow build up.


----------



## Schmoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

I wouldn't read much into Nextie's names. I'd only consider a couple things, dealing mostly with their specs:
SL are a little heavier and carry a higher weight rating. BE have a much taller cross section, probably shedding snow a little better. Or with the added surface area, maybe allowing more area to stick/adhere mud to. The BE would also require a shorter spoke to buildup, so slight weight savings from this aspect as well.


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

bdundee said:


> You will be fine with the Black Eagles, the Snow Leopards can be built to an offset like the Pugsley or Moonlander.`I would go Black Eagles for myself anyways for summer use. Either one can be run in any season with maybe the black eagle being better in winter due to the v and snow build up.


You forgot to mention that they look good too. That's what matters, right?


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> Got my 27.5 x 50 rims today. Ordered 4/14, shipped 4/24, received 4/29. Not bad!
> Weight is 470g each. Waiting on a front hub to get 'em built.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mr.Moto (Jan 23, 2004)

QUOTE=bdundee;11935451]Yes, I would go with the 3mm offset even with a 170 hub.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, the slight offset may provide a bit of a better angle for the shoulder of the nipple, but either would work. An example of a more extreme offset is the Whisky rims with a 12mm offset. Still works fine on the 150 / 177 hubs.


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

*Order Tracking?*









Is there a way to find out the tracking info?

Thanks!


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

They normally email you a tracking# after they shipped


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, Alex! I guess I will just have to be patient. . .


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

These hoops are worth the wait..


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

More Nextie pron. No trailer queens here. I beat the crap outta these rims(and bike). My daily ride/commuter/main bike. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice Crazy ! Looks dusty, you's getting some good weather then..


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

Agreed, I get questions and compliments on these rims almost every time I ride.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice Crazy ! Looks dusty, you's getting some good weather then..


Definitely been a very mild spring for Alaska and the riding has been great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

gi02sl said:


> Agreed, I get questions and compliments on these rims almost every time I ride.


Same here..

What frame is it and nice painting, did it came that way?


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine with 65mm Nexties. Great rims, easy to built and easy to set tubeless.


----------



## lhovden (May 9, 2013)

I've been riding mine for about a month now and love them! Dropped almost 4lbs by going with these rims and tubeless I've had a couple of rock strikes leaving some white nicks. Should you do anything about these? Put some super glue or anything on them to seal it?


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

J_K said:


> Mine with 65mm Nexties. Great rims, easy to built and easy to set tubeless.


Nice rig..


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

Qtep said:


> Same here..
> 
> What frame is it and nice painting, did it came that way?


I bought through VeloBuild and they'll do one color custom paint for $50 extra. The frame is the same as the SN01 sold elsewhere.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Can anyone show a rim profile with dimensions on these Nexties 65mm? Looking to compare them to another China company that just rolled out some pretty nice carbo 65's with a similar profile....just wanted to compare before buying. Thnx!


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Just Got my 65mm Nextie rims, hope to drop 2 lbs


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jnicosia said:


> hope to drop 2 lbs


I feel one stirring up inside me, hoping for the same outcome


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bdundee said:


> I feel one stirring up inside me, hoping for the same outcome


Coffee works wonders for me.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

bdundee said:


> I feel one stirring up inside me, hoping for the same outcome


I had the same thought. Further proof that sick minds think alike.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Qtep said:


> Guys.. are these spoke lengths correct for 65mm Black Eagle with Hope 135 FDS Front and 197mm rear? And Nextie site recommends 14mm nipple..
> 
> For the people who already build Hope Fatsno hubs with this rim. Please share your experience.
> 
> ...


This is what my numbers look like, I am using sapim CXrays and sapim 14mm nipples. I used spokes that most resemble the sapims and I was told to use the dt swiss 12mm nipples for calculation purposes


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Hope sent me the hope fatsno hub specs


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't use the ERD from Nextie's site as they are a overall number . I measured mine and the numbers are always off by 2-3mm. All my nextie carbon rims ERD was off by something


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anybody have problems with spoke holes on there rims. Builder built these up and all the spoke angles are crazy. I believe he did things right but I don't know anything about building rims other then these angles are not gonna work.

Did they do something wrong?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

davefj40 said:


> Anybody have problems with spoke holes on there rims. Builder built these up and all the spoke angles are crazy. I believe he did things right but I don't know anything about building rims other then these angles are not gonna work.
> 
> Did they do something wrong?


A very common occurrence--all on Nextie. They are aware that this happens, and claim to have made changes to their production processes to fix it. Maybe they have. But it seems more likely that they're just paying lip service to the idea, while hiding behind both the language barrier and the fact that they're a few thousand miles from the bulk of their customers.





As a result of not just the problematic manufacturing but also their failure to consistently and effectively take care of their customers, I've stopped providing Nextie rims. Still willing to build them if you supply them, which implies that you're on the hook for any post-sale "support" from Nextie.

Bummer it had to go this way. Seems they're not interested in taking the long view.​


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

They sent me one new one but the builder doesn't have time to mess with it anymore as he is busy as hell for the season. m gonna try and take one apart and see if I can get the new rim put together and see what happens. I was just making sure that I wasn't the only one with the problem and that my builder didn't miss something.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Jungle Foxes. My builder said the spoke beds (for lack of a better term) were uneven, such that in many cases, the spoke angle was off, and in others, the nipple did not protrude through the rim enough making it hard to get a spoke wrench on there. I sent Nextie pictures of the built wheels with the bent spokes and barely-protruding nipples and they resent me a new set. They said they were aware of the problem and had received similar complaints.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

mikesee said:


> A very common occurrence--all on Nextie. They are aware that this happens, and claim to have made changes to their production processes to fix it. Maybe they have. But it seems more likely that they're just paying lip service to the idea, while hiding behind both the language barrier and the fact that they're a few thousand miles from the bulk of their customers.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that sucks. That looks _terrible_! I like the rims I got from them last year, and was thinking about a second set of 27.5", but not after seeing these pix. My spoke nipple angles were off, but not that much. They mostly were pointing straight up, but I dealt with it.

So any other recommendos for wide 27.5" carbon rims besides (stratospherically-priced, but generally-well-received) Enves? How're Derby and Light-Bicycle?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Yikes. That's not cool. Though it's optimal to angle-drill the spoke holes (correctly), if they're not going to do that properly, and drill straight - then drill straight!

Would using spoke washers during the build help this at all?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

davefj40 said:


> They sent me one new one but the builder doesn't have time to mess with it anymore as he is busy as hell for the season. m gonna try and take one apart and see if I can get the new rim put together and see what happens. I was just making sure that I wasn't the only one with the problem and that my builder didn't miss something.


This is kind of a bummer for all involved. Through no fault of your own you've got a wheel that, while rideable, will be breaking spokes within the season. And there is no long term fix--you just keep replacing spokes when they break.

Your builder did nothing wrong--he laced the wheel the only way he could, but the wheel did not/could not be properly tension balanced, and those harsh bends undermine all the work he put in.

Glad to hear that Nextie sent you a replacement rim. They don't always. And the thing is, *often* the replacement is no better, but you (or the builder) don't know that until you've torn down the old wheel, laced the new one, and started to put some tension into it. You're already an hour into it at that point. And Nextie makes zero accommodations for the labor costs of the builder.

I have Nextie rims on my fatbike. I like riding them, I love the tubeless interface. But from a builder's perspective it's kind of hard to get excited about Nextie.

Buyer beware.

I hope they get their $hit together before the ship sinks.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

Very interesting. As a Nextie distributor, we build a LOT of Nextie wheelsets and have never encountered this issue. Just curious, what are you using for spoke nipples? If you'd like, I'd be happy to speak with Nextie about it.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Bear Spleen said:


> Very interesting. As a Nextie distributor, we build a LOT of Nextie wheelsets and have never encountered this issue. Just curious, what are you using for spoke nipples? If you'd like, I'd be happy to speak with Nextie about it.


I'm a dealer too. Or at least I was. Not sure what value there is in that at this point, since I don't intend to source any more rims from them.

I've "spoken" (via email) to Brian Hsia about this issue many times. Typically he'll apologize, ask for a serial # (which never exists on the rim--merely a generic green "QC Pass" sticker, sometimes _under_ the clear coat...), then in 5 or 6 weeks I'll see a replacement rim.

I say typically, because sometimes he goes out of his way to find a loophole or end run in an effort to avoid dealing with it.

I've been building Nextie rims for about 18 months. Have probably built 100+ at this point. I don't know if that qualifies as a "LOT", but I've seen this issue since day one, and it's happened on about 20% of the Nextie rims I've handled, and right up until last week.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Oh wow, that sucks. That looks _terrible_! I like the rims I got from them last year, and was thinking about a second set of 27.5", but not after seeing these pix. My spoke nipple angles were off, but not that much. They mostly were pointing straight up, but I dealt with it.
> 
> So any other recommendos for wide 27.5" carbon rims besides (stratospherically-priced, but generally-well-received) Enves? How're Derby and Light-Bicycle?


I've seen odd angles from LB too, though not as often as with Nextie.

Derby have been perfect on every single one I've seen. Every single one. Dunno how many that is, but I'd estimate in the vicinity of 150 rims at this point. Every one has been perfect, and tension has balanced out perfectly.

This right here is a great argument for paying a few extra bucks to ensure not just quality control, but post-sale support.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

......but your photos make their problems look so good.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

None of those yellow ones were my wheels that you built for me, are they? I had some bends, but nothing was THAT bad. And, they've handled almost 400mi just fine so far, some of which has been fairly aggressive.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Many folks have complained about the spoke hole issues on Nextie rims and it's a major reason why I wouldn't run them if you gave them to me. I cannot believe they are still building them like that, and because of that I don't care what they cost, they aren't a good design at any price. However, in the interest of full disclosure, my best friend has a set of their 90's and he crashed his brand freaking new $6K carbon fatbike this weekend, hard, & broke the frame in several places....and the wheels held up perfectly. That's pretty awesome and I have to admit, that surprised me. Thought for sure they would have been the first to break.


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

This is quite disconcerting. . . All that I saw on this thread were rave reviews dating back to 2013. Because of how much everyone seemed to like theirs, I bit the bullet and ordered a set. They are going to be laced by my builder later this week. Now I'm concerned that I just threw away a chunk of money. . . This is very sad news.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Sounds like there is a 50% chance they will be ok, which is prob on par w/ typical Chinese quality. 

That is the main issue you will find with ANY Chinese direct product. If they bypass a quality control check that often, a lot of issues will be discovered by the end user. 

They slap that QC sticker on that rim, and have ZERO idea what it actually means. I promise you that sticker is done in-line with the manufacturing process, and not by a seperate department.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

aside from the fact that the spoke angles were all jacked up on the first set they sent me, check this out. I did strike a rock, but no worse than what Ive done many times with Stan's Flow or Rolling Darryl's. You can tell it wasn't that bad of a rim strike because the tire is perfectly fine. I havent got around to contacting Nextie yet, but I will.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

...aaaaaaaaaand Whisky rims it is.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow... I was sort of leaning toward ordering a set of these rims even though it totally goes against what I would normally do. 
Now, I'll just do what I always do... Buy what I trust.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Harold said:


> None of those yellow ones were my wheels that you built for me, are they? I had some bends, but nothing was THAT bad. And, they've handled almost 400mi just fine so far, some of which has been fairly aggressive.


Nope.

400 miles isn't enough to know, unless they're really bent bad. Traditionally right around the 1k mark is when spokes start breaking if all is not well with alignment and/or tension balance.


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

bbtylrv said:


> This is quite disconcerting. . . All that I saw on this thread were rave reviews dating back to 2013. Because of how much everyone seemed to like theirs, I bit the bullet and ordered a set. They are going to be laced by my builder later this week. Now I'm concerned that I just threw away a chunk of money. . . This is very sad news.


This is why I bought them also. this has been a huge PITA for me and makes me not want to deal with fatbikes at all anymore.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> ^Sounds like there is a 50% chance they will be ok, which is prob on par w/ typical Chinese quality.
> 
> That is the main issue you will find with ANY Chinese direct product. If they bypass a quality control check that often, a lot of issues will be discovered by the end user.
> 
> They slap that QC sticker on that rim, and have ZERO idea what it actually means. I promise you that sticker is done in-line with the manufacturing process, and not by a seperate department.


This is nonsense. The defect rate is much lower than 50%. Chinese direct carbon rims are extremely high quality. Remember even enve has had issues with product failure.

When people buy something and it works as expected, they continue on with their lives as usual. When people buy something and it turns out to be defective, they are more inclined to post about it online. Thus what we are seeing here is not indicative of the actual defect rate. This is especially true when dealing with products such as these rims because they are sold entirely online and there is an active continuous discussion in which people are likely to vent.

Rest assured, the vast majority of nextie buyers have received perfect rims and have had no issues at all.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

davefj40 said:


> ...makes me not want to deal with fatbikes at all anymore...


So, Chinese bargain carbon turns out to be sub-optimal and in turn, fat bikes suck? :skep:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

dfiler said:


> This is nonsense. The defect rate is much lower than 50%. Chinese direct carbon rims are extremely high quality. Rest assured, the vast majority of nextie buyers have received perfect rims and have had no issues at all.


Please provide data that backs your statement. Yes, my statement of 50% is high, I will give you that. But when I see builders like Mikesee stop selling a product because of quality concerns, and service after the sale, it raises a red flag.

IMHO, extremely high quality is a defect rate of 5% or less, not 20% as being stated by EXPERIENCED wheel builders.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

dfiler said:


> This is nonsense. The defect rate is much lower than 50%. Chinese direct carbon rims are extremely high quality. Remember even enve has had issues with product failure.
> 
> When people buy something and it works as expected, they continue on with their lives as usual. When people buy something and it turns out to be defective, they are more inclined to post about it online. Thus what we are seeing here is not indicative of the actual defect rate. This is especially true when dealing with products such as these rims because they are sold entirely online and there is an active continuous discussion in which people are likely to vent.
> 
> Rest assured, the vast majority of nextie buyers have received perfect rims and have had no issues at all.


I am glad people like you believe this and buy this stuff. As expensive as "real" carbon rims are, think about how much more they would cost if they didn't have some competition. I wouldn't touch 'em, as I am in love with my teeth, but if others wish to gamble with this stuff, I benefit in a round-a-bout way, so for that I thank you.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> Please provide data that backs your statement. Yes, my statement of 50% is high, I will give you that. But when I see builders like Mikesee stop selling a product because of quality concerns, and service after the sale, it raises a red flag.
> 
> IMHO, extremely high quality is a defect rate of 5% or less, not 20% as being stated by EXPERIENCED wheel builders.


We have been dealing with Nextie since February of 2014 and our defective rate is currently 1.2%. Granted not all issues are reported, but as dfiler wisely pointed out, defects are rarely swept under the table and successes are rarely discussed.

I can't speak to every manufacturing process and every factory, but the Chinese carbon facilities I have toured all take QC very seriously. If you think ENVE had a big "scrapped" pile.....


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I have 3 sets and there is at least one or more spoke holes out of alignment on all but 2 rims. Sorry my math is bad today, what is that percentage?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

that would be about 75% last I checked


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like Bobs data indicates a defect rate of 66%. The photo's Mike posted show a significant number of defective items but we don't know how many total items to be able to put a percentage on it. Still it's high for sure.

Most industries would consider a defect rate of 1 percent as totally unacceptable. Maybe that doesn't apply to the bicycle industry but it certainly should.

To put that in perspective imagine that 1 of every 100 pieces of mail or packages were either lost, or delivered to the wrong address. That would be considered a total catastrophe on the part of UPS, USPS, or FedEx.

Worse yet imagine that 1 of every 100 rounds of ammunition jammed or failed to fire on the battle fields we are operating on these days. Totally unacceptable!

The key to quality is process capability. Clearly there is a distinct problem with the hole drilling process on these rims, and I am sure it is very difficult to measure so I would guess they don't check it and let the customer tell them if there is a problem.

Very poor way to do business. A cheap price doesn't make up for poor quality.


----------



## devans (Apr 27, 2015)

Real shame as Nextie rims look great!


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

Not all defective rims will be reported either. I'm sure there are plenty of people that build them up and just say it's OK that the spokes aren't aligned properly.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Bear Spleen said:


> defects are rarely swept under the table and successes are rarely discussed.


Aw c'mon get real. This thread is prolly the number one bit of marketing going for these guys and it's been everybody gushing with "GO NEXTIE FTW" until two days ago.

And ferfugsakes, MikeC, conceivably the builder with the most reps on these things, kept his mouth shut, not chiming in until someone else posted wanting feedback on their issues. No doubt, there was a straw that broke the back but respect to him for playing fair until Nextie completely dropped the ball (in his estimation...YMMV).


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

One of the blue nipple pics that Mike posted was one of my rims I believe.

In my case they sent out a new rim, stinks for Mike because it costs him time and labor. I owe him a few beer for taking care of it I'm sure, some day I'll get back out to that area


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## davefj40 (Sep 18, 2008)

frozenmonkey said:


> So, Chinese bargain carbon turns out to be sub-optimal and in turn, fat bikes suck? :skep:


No dealing with specialized parts. I've been on a fatbike for 4+ years, just think I'm going to go back to my 29er. And you said "they suck".


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you think they are hand drilling these rims (I'm talking drill press of course)? I've noticed how inconsistent these drillings are I suspect that there is a lot of operator error involved. Maybe multiple people drilling rims, not having a machine do the work etc, lack of a jig...

--- I've got a 40mm 29er rim from them and quite a number of spokes are at odd angles, that Mikesee built up for me. We shall see if my clyde butt starts breaks spokes soon.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

worldskipper said:


> Do you think they are hand drilling these rims (I'm talking drill press of course)? I've noticed how inconsistent these drillings are I suspect that there is a lot of operator error involved. Maybe multiple people drilling rims, not having a machine do the work etc, lack of a jig...


My guess would be a hand drill, not a drill press, and a very crude jig. And possibly getting paid by the piece.


----------



## CurtP (Mar 2, 2014)

joeduda said:


> that would be about 75% last I checked


66%

Six wheels, two not defective. Or three pairs = 100%; one pair is 1/3 of the total number of wheels = 66%.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like I checked wrong......................had 6 of 8 on my mind.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Zzzxxxxx


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I do agree that we are starting to blow things out of the water a bit w/ regards to how vast the problem is, but as another user pointed out that for the price, people might be "ok" with the lower level of quality. But if they had paid double the price, their expectations may be in line with the price they paid.



Bear Spleen said:


> We have been dealing with Nextie since February of 2014 and our defective rate is currently 1.2%.


Bear Spleen; no offense, but honestly how many rims have you sold since you started your business with Nextie? I don't know that many people in this thread has reported going through a third party to get their rims. Would it be foolish of me to think that the majority of Nextie customers learned about the product from this thread?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

To have a failure rate of 1.2% he would need to have sold at least 80 rims (1/80=1.25%).


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah my 90's and 27.5's kick ars for what I paid for em. No teeth being lost here from breaking rims. Now if Jon finds about me and his wife..........


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

i'm curious, are the spoke angle issues just from the Deep Vee Black Eagle/Snow Dragon rims, or have the flatter profile Snow Leopard rims been affected as well?


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

*I love my 65's*

no worry's just ride the hell out of um! in Keene NH


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

i have never built a rim before but how does the nipple not rotate slightly to line up with the spoke. when i look at my rims the spokes do not come out of the rim at a perfect 90 degrees. they are all slightly off due to going to the hub at a 90 degree angle. So i don't understand how the rims can look all kitty wompus in mikesee's post. I am not being sarcastic i genuinely am curious.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't want to jinx myself, but I have had some pretty hard rim hits on my Jungle Fox's with no issues.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bear Spleen said:


> We have been dealing with Nextie since February of 2014 and our defective rate is currently 1.2%. Granted not all issues are reported, but as dfiler wisely pointed out, defects are rarely swept under the table and successes are rarely discussed.
> 
> I can't speak to every manufacturing process and every factory, but the Chinese carbon facilities I have toured all take QC very seriously. If you think ENVE had a big "scrapped" pile.....


Yes.

I didn't get the Nextie fat rims and I'm kind of glad, because my Light Bicycle ones have the L/H spokes about 1.5" apart laterally from the R/H spokes, which I think is smart with a rim this wide (90mm). I went with Nextie for my 29er, because with a rim that skinny, I believe it makes little difference. Having the much wider spoke profile on the 90mm rims, I felt confident building it with revolution spokes, which I usually don't do, usually supercomps are the lightest I go. I will say the Nextie's look better with their deeper profile, no question there.

I'll submit that low pressures are partially to blame. Back in the day when I started mountain biking, I used pressure high enough to avoid hitting the rim, because while I could afford a pinch flat, a rim was a lot more expensive, and once you've hit a rim and deformed the metal, it's usually toast. Yes, sometimes you could get it to work for a wile with wildly uneven spoke tension or a bit of a flat spot, but those situations were usually more about the trailside repair. People started running lower pressure with 29ers, then lower pressure with tubeless, then lower pressure with wider rims, then lower pressure for manicured trails, and it started getting stupid. Yes, the lower pressure that people started running (and run today) works fine 99.9% of the time, but that .1 was why we ran higher pressure back in the day. We figured out early on that you either make due with higher pressure and less replacing of rims, or you replace rims more often. Some of the pressures people run these days are absurd. Not if they only ride certain trails and ride them in a way they never get a sharp impact to the rim, but that's taking a chance. Unfortunately, the "rage" now is low pressure, to the point with our fatbikes of using it to absorb bumps. With tubeless, you have a very fine line between low pressure for bump absorption and traction and rim strikes, which will toast the rim.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Now if Jon finds about me and his wife..........


haha!

Now that I think about it, she has recently started to take interest in the hairy little monkeys at the zoo.....guess I need to keep track of her activities a little better.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Jefflinde said:


> i have never built a rim before but how does the nipple not rotate slightly to line up with the spoke. when i look at my rims the spokes do not come out of the rim at a perfect 90 degrees. they are all slightly off due to going to the hub at a 90 degree angle. So i don't understand how the rims can look all kitty wompus in mikesee's post. I am not being sarcastic i genuinely am curious.


The spoke holes are angled and includes a spherical 'seat' for the nipple. If the spoke hole angles are wrong, you get the results seen in the photos. My 65mm rims on 197mm hubs were at the limit of what I'd deem acceptable - 1,000 miles later my assumption is correct as I've had no spoke failures. However, recent photos suggest some serious mis-alignment of the nipples which will result in premature spoke or rim failure. Look like as Nextie's demand and gone up, manufacturing quality has gone south.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

The center-aligned holes and wide flange spacing of fat hubs does result in a sharper than usual spoke bend at the nipple. This could be more fragile than rims with alternating offset holes.

Yet consider this, the other end of the spoke, the j-bend, has a 90° bend. 

I'm honestly curious if this leads to more failures. My guess is that it doesn't.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

My jungle fox rims from march 2015 are like this. I sent photos over facebook, but I think the photos disappeared when they converted nextie's account to a business account.

I just took new ones and sent them. I'd rather get some money back than new rims, since it'll cost a good share of the rims' values just to rebuild. I'm glad I paid with credit card over paypal, so I can always rely on disputing the transaction if Nextie won't stand behind their product.


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

Has anyone got a template to make some decals please? Can't find them anywhere. I originally didn't want decals on them and nextie aren't answering me. Thanks


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Im bummed out. Just busted my second jungle fox rim, this time it was the front which is paired to a 150mm fork. Tire was pressured up to 17 and the failure occurred on a rocky section of the trail. Im wondering if i received a bad set since the rear gave out only after a handful of rides. The front probably has about 25 rides. Both my front and rear also have a few spokes that are angled similar to some of the other pics on this site. Would love to replace with derby but budget wont allow right now so I think I am going to try out the wtb scraper.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

ryan123 said:


> Has anyone got a template to make some decals please? Can't find them anywhere. I originally didn't want decals on them and nextie aren't answering me. Thanks


I've got a template for this decal, if you want:

N E X T, P L E A S E


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

wheelcool said:


> Im bummed out. Just busted my second jungle fox rim, this time it was the front which is paired to a 150mm fork. Tire was pressured up to 17 and the failure occurred on a rocky section of the trail. Im wondering if i received a bad set since the rear gave out only after a handful of rides. The front probably has about 25 rides. Both my front and rear also have a few spokes that are angled similar to some of the other pics on this site. Would love to replace with derby but budget wont allow right now so I think I am going to try out the wtb scraper.


Where did yours break? was it on the outer edge of the rim where it hit a rock or was it related to the messed up spoke holes? Post pics if you can. Mine (see above) cracked from what I thought were relatively minor rim strike. It was certainly a lot less impact than Ive done with Stan's rims many times. I was not at a super low pressure, probably around 17 psi like you. I had hoped the crack was a fluke, but . . .


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Busted right on the side and had nothing to do with the spike angles and everything with the rocks. I live in Colorado and ride a hardtail and am pretty aggressive. I should of ran higher psi but thought I was good at 17. I am surprised though that both rims broke, the rear failing going pretty slow down a slight bend that also had rocks. Both rims failed on the side. Nextie hooked me up with a new one on the first failure so if they come through on this one, great. I've already decided to move on to another brand.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

17 psi? Wow...


----------



## VQuick (May 14, 2013)

Rocky sections are the hardest on wheels, and I'm not sure a Derby or other carbon rim would have survived that (of course, no way to know; even if you rode the same section with same tire at same pressure on a different rim, you might not hit the rock in the exact same way). 17 psi is low enough, esp with lower volume tires, to make it a real risk. Sorry about the broken wheel.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Thats exactly where mine broke, but not that bad. I noticed a big bulge in the side of the rim because I had a sudden loss of about 30% of the tire pressure. When i took the tire off, I saw that I had cracking like that in three spots. 

I ride a hardtail too


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Are you sure about the 17psi, is that measured with an accurate gauge or just the gauge on your pump? How much do you weigh? What tires? I'm asking because that seems like a pretty high pressure to break a rim. 

I am running Knards on my Jungle Foxes at much lower pressures without issue, like 14psi rear & 12psi front (I weigh 190lbs). I have felt the rim hit some rocks but they still look fine for now. Then again, I'm not blasting through rock gardens at 30 mph either! 

I guess that's the chance we take with wide tires at low pressure, if you hit that sharp edged rock at speed, it results in rim strikes. 

I guess we need plus size Procore from Schwalbe!


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Good questions that I should of clarified in my initial post. The tire is the vidar Gravity. I used the accu gage prior to the start of the ride to confirm/adjust the psi since I 100% agree that the pump gauges can't be trusted. I weigh about 210. Must of just caught a rock at the wrong angle but still wish I raised the psi higher whether or not it would of saved the rim. Good news is I should be able to build my new wheel up by Tuesday!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

VQuick said:


> 17 psi is low enough, esp with lower volume tires, to make it a real risk.


17psi on 29+ is really high. Most people ride in the 10-12 psi range.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Captain_America1976 said:


> 17psi on 29+ is really high. Most people ride in the 10-12 psi range.


Is it possible that the high psi led to the failure by putting too much pressure on the wheel? I ask this because the Ican carbon rims I have say a max psi of 15.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

VQuick said:


> Rocky sections are the hardest on wheels, and I'm not sure a Derby or other carbon rim would have survived that (of course, no way to know; even if you rode the same section with same tire at same pressure on a different rim, you might not hit the rock in the exact same way). 17 psi is low enough, esp with lower volume tires, to make it a real risk. Sorry about the broken wheel.


I would argue that 17psi should be far more than enough pressure to prevent damage on any 29+ rim unless you're carrying a few anvils in your backpack. I am 220 geared up and run mine at 9psi front, 11psi rear, still haven't hit rim (couple destroyed tires, though.) Pretty rocky area, to boot...


----------



## VQuick (May 14, 2013)

Bear Spleen said:


> I would argue that 17psi should be far more than enough pressure to prevent damage on any 29+ rim unless you're carrying a few anvils in your backpack. I am 220 geared up and run mine at 9psi front, 11psi rear, still haven't hit rim (couple destroyed tires, though.) Pretty rocky area, to boot...


Hey guys, I forgot that this was a fat bike thread--got it mixed up with another I'm following, and the mention of Derby rims had me thinking regular MTB wheels. 17psi does seem quite high for a large fatbike tire, and I don't even have personal experience with fat bikes so I'll shut up now.


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Before I cracked my first nextie rim, I was running 12 in the front and 15 in the rear. After that I moved up to 17 across the board. 

I will say this again about nextie, they have a really impressive warranty IMO. Despite that both rims broke due to rock strikes which i relayed to Brian, they don't even question it and simply replace. To me that's just awesome service.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bear Spleen said:


> I would argue that 17psi should be far more than enough pressure to prevent damage on any 29+ rim unless you're carrying a few anvils in your backpack. I am 220 geared up and run mine at 9psi front, 11psi rear, still haven't hit rim (couple destroyed tires, though.) Pretty rocky area, to boot...


FS? Probably ok. Rigid? Probably not, slamming through rocks at 17PSI would probably do it, even if it's just .001% of the time, it just takes that one hit. A 3.0 at 17PSI still isn't much, we could flat-spot rims with DH 3.0s with similar pressure on DH bikes back in the day, so this isn't a stretch at all. The difference is without a tube, you don't have the pinch-flat warning that you used to, where you could tell if you were approaching PSI that might allow for a rim strike.


----------



## edgeworker (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered 65's on 6/29. Received them today -7/7- in New York. They look great. Still waiting for Hope Hubs ordered at the same time from Bikeman. Go figure.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

edgeworker said:


> Ordered 65's on 6/29. Received them today -7/7- in New York. They look great. Still waiting for Hope Hubs ordered at the same time from Bikeman. Go figure.


Nice ! I have the same set up with purple hope hubs.


----------



## JohnnyDollar (Dec 5, 2013)

*Fresh Nexties*


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone experiences the 27.5 rims not be perfectly round?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ENSANE said:


> Has anyone experiences the 27.5 rims not be perfectly round?


Not sure which ones you are referring to but my 35mm 27.5's were spot on.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

bdundee said:


> Not sure which ones you are referring to but my 35mm 27.5's were spot on.


Mine were 50 mm wide and were also right on


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm thinking of ordering some 65mm or 80 mm for my Charge Cooker Maxi.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

smileyboy said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I'm thinking of ordering some 65mm or 80 mm for my Charge Cooker Maxi.


What year bike?


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

RockyJo1 said:


> What year bike?


I have a 2014 charge cooker maxi

My specs for my bike are:
Front Wheel 135mm QR, 80mm rim, disc specific. 
Rear Wheel - 135mm QR, 80mm rim, disc specific, built asymmetric

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

smileyboy said:


> I have a 2014 charge cooker maxi
> 
> My specs for my bike are:
> Front Wheel 135mm QR, 80mm rim, disc specific.
> ...


I wish they had the double drilled rims before I sold my Maxi. I see they have 100s now.


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

RockyJo1 said:


> I wish they had the double drilled rims before I sold my Maxi. I see they have 100s now.


Why? Charge seems to think they wouldn't fit...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

smileyboy said:


> Why? Charge seems to think they wouldn't fit...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


The double drilled rims should fit? Spoke Bed Offset: +/-15mm.


----------



## ENSANE (Nov 14, 2014)

radair said:


> Mine were 50 mm wide and were also right on


Mine where the 30mm external and 25mm internal. Sent a video to Brian maybe I will ask if he could send me out the 35mm ones.


----------



## DCamara (Aug 3, 2015)

*Width question for Borealis Echo*

I just got a Borealis Echo, and I'm on the fence between 65mm (Black Eagle or Snow Leopard), or the 80mm. My main concern is shedding weight, but also concerned about the wide Borealis hubs, and narrower rims. I like riding this thing all year (in CO), so it sees dirt / rocks. So what do you think... 65mm or 80mm Tires are Husker Du's in summer, and Nates in winter.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

DCamara said:


> I just got a Borealis Echo, and I'm on the fence between 65mm (Black Eagle or Snow Leopard), or the 80mm. My main concern is shedding weight, but also concerned about the wide Borealis hubs, and narrower rims. I like riding this thing all year (in CO), so it sees dirt / rocks. So what do you think... 65mm or 80mm Tires are Husker Du's in summer, and Nates in winter.


If you're going to ride this year round with 4" tires, go with the 65mm rims. 
If you were going to run a 5" tire, then I'd say go with the 80. 
The narrow rim will be slightly more protected by the smaller tire from rocks.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I have the 65mm rims with 197 hope hubs and 4" tires


----------



## DCamara (Aug 3, 2015)

jnicosia said:


> I have the 65mm rims with 197 hope hubs and 4" tires


Thanks. Do you have the Black Eagle or Snow Leopard?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

NYrr496 said:


> If you're going to ride this year round with 4" tires, go with the 65mm rims.
> If you were going to run a 5" tire, then I'd say go with the 80.
> The narrow rim will be slightly more protected by the smaller tire from rocks.


I agree with this. Just ordered a set of Black Eagles, they will be my 3rd pair of Nextie rims. I guess you can tell I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

DCamara said:


> Thanks. Do you have the Black Eagle or Snow Leopard?


Black Eagles I have 3 sets of Nextie


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Running Husker Dus on 65mm Nextie rims too - never come close to rim-strike even at 3psi. Ran some Dilly5s too and no problem with sidewall-buckling on the 65mm rims either - but I'm no heavyweight.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Anybody running the 27.5" 50mm Crocodile rims yet? I was about to plunk down for a set, when I scrolled down and saw that they did some funkiness with the spoke bed. Just wondering if anyone has first-hand experience with these rims...
[Crocodile] [NEW DESIGNED] Carbon Semi-Fat 27.5+ Rim 50mm Wall Hookless Tubeless Compatible [NXT27CD50]


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Anybody running the 27.5" 50mm Crocodile rims yet? I was about to plunk down for a set, when I scrolled down and saw that they did some funkiness with the spoke bed. Just wondering if anyone has first-hand experience with these rims...
> [Crocodile] [NEW DESIGNED] Carbon Semi-Fat 27.5+ Rim 50mm Wall Hookless Tubeless Compatible [NXT27CD50]
> 
> View attachment 1008311


I have something similar in a 100mm rim. They're just beefing up where it's most needed. Done properly it's probably a good thing.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

Those rims are being sold by many companies now. That rim bed allows for center and offset drilling. The 42mm version has thicker and straighter sidewalls.

I have a 29 inch 42mm wide pair from XM Carbon Speed that had 3mm offset and directional drilled spoke holes. Peter was able to get a downhill version made for me.

The directional drilling makes for very little bending of the spoke where it meets the nipple.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I see that the crocodile rims also have a "half hookless" design. Wondering about that...didn't see any problems with hookless design. But I'm interested in these rims. Anybody have any first hand experience?


----------



## PeterXu (Mar 12, 2015)

chunkylover53 said:


> I see that the crocodile rims also have a "half hookless" design. Wondering about that...didn't see any problems with hookless design. But I'm interested in these rims. Anybody have any first hand experience?


You can see the review here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/b-setup-moto-981375.html


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

PeterXu said:


> You can see the review here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/b-setup-moto-981375.html


These aren't the same..._or are they?!!?!?_ Is Nextie the same as XM Carbon Speed the same as Nextie the same as Carbon Speed?


----------



## Bikrider (Mar 21, 2014)

same reply as 27.5+/29+ rims here: http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/b-setup-moto-981375.html

If you see the geometry drawing carefully you can tell the Carbon Speed RM750C and Nextie NXT27CD50 must be same rims. Even though the ERD is a bit different. The RM750C rims are drilled 3mm offset, that should be same as NXT27CD50 Model A, I think if we want these rims like Nextie Model B or D, Carbon Speed must can work out too. 
RM750C 27.5+ mtb carbon rim clincher/tubeless ready 50mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd
[Crocodile] [NEW DESIGNED] Carbon Semi-Fat 27.5+ Rim 50mm Wall Hookless Tubeless Compatible [NXT27CD50]

I don't know why Nextie sell their rims at so high price and people buy from them. There are a lot of happy guys who buy rims or wheels from Peter as well, me included, purchased one pair 29er wheels from Peter when he was with Xmiplay last year, they still work fabulously well, except the free hub. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/dual-suspension-chinese-carbon-29er-737952-66.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/cheap-chinese-carbon-rims-673410-293.html#post12036071

IMO, why Nextie can sell their rims at much higher price and people still would like to order with them is because they declare 2 years warranty, or anything else ? Light Bicycle, Nextie, Xiamen Carbon Speed, XMiplay are all located in Xiamen city, and they sell some same rims, I think the quality and construction should be almost same, no much difference.
Chinese Carbon Vendor List


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Bikrider said:


> ...I don't know why Nextie sell their rims at so high price and people buy from them. There are a lot of happy guys who buy rims or wheels from Peter...


Hey Peter, is this you? Anyway, Mr. Bikshiller, why don't you put the prices of your components on your site?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

radair said:


> Hey Peter, is this you? Anyway, Mr. Bikshiller


Yes, competitor sounding chinglish.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Yes, competitor sounding chinglish.


I did a thumbs up button on Tapatalk, but I don't know what that does. Anyway, I'm also curious as to which company bikshiller is from... Great name by the way


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

tfinator said:


> I did a thumbs up button on Tapatalk, but I don't know what that does. Anyway, I'm also curious as to which company bikshiller is from... Great name by the way


Read any of his posts and it becomes immediately obvious. I'm just speculating of course.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

Has anyone measured the ERD for the 90mm Wild Dragons. The nextie website lists an erd value of 499. Just wanted know if this was accurate. It also intrigues me that the website mentions a 2.5 mm spoke bed offset, from looking at pictures, the drillings appear to be centered. Is this offset also correct?

Cheers!
Abel


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

abelfonseca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone measured the ERD for the 90mm Wild Dragons. The nextie website lists an erd value of 499. Just wanted know if this was accurate. It also intrigues me that the website mentions a 2.5 mm spoke bed offset, from looking at pictures, the drillings appear to be centered. Is this offset also correct?
> 
> ...


Hmm, I have 505 mm in my spoke calculator, which I'm sure was a Nextie-supplied number at the time. I measured before ordering spokes and I believe it was correct. Mikesee mentioned earlier in this thread that some of their numbers were off by a few mm but I don't know if this is one of those rims. Can't get a good measurement of the built rims, sorry.

Mine have alternating offset 2.5 mm from centerline.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't remember what I had for an erd but it was inline with Nexties advertised measurement. That being said if I remember correctly somewhere along the line they changed the rims slightly and the erd changed as well.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I broke my first spoke nipple from crooked spoke holes in my nextie jungle fox 29+ carbon rims. I was expecting a spoke to go first, but a spoke is equally annoying as a nipple with tubeless tire removal for one and rotor or cassette removal for the other.

Pretty annoying and not happy with their offer to replace the rims at my cost and time to rebuild them.


----------



## bktide (Oct 28, 2013)

you can choose the new 29er mtb rim 42mm wide without bead hook, It is specially designed for customers who likes to ride with wide wheelset for better corner control & fast speed, the spoke hole reinforced with more carbon fiber!


PretendGentleman said:


> I broke my first spoke nipple from crooked spoke holes in my nextie jungle fox 29+ carbon rims. I was expecting a spoke to go first, but a spoke is equally annoying as a nipple with tubeless tire removal for one and rotor or cassette removal for the other.
> 
> Pretty annoying and not happy with their offer to replace the rims at my cost and time to rebuild them.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

bdundee said:


> That being said if I remember correctly somewhere along the line they changed the rims slightly and the erd changed as well.


Correct Bob !

I would wait till you got the rims and read the sticker on the rims. Better still, make up an ERD measuring tool using 2 straight spokes and 2 nipples.

Measure up 250mm on each spoke (from the threaded end) and make a mark with a sharp knife. Screw the nipples down till they are where you would like them to be when the wheel is built eg flush with the nipple. Make sure they are in completely opposite spoke holes, pull them straight together, then measure the gap between the 2 x 250mm marks with a vernier if you have one, add this to your 500mm (2 x 250mm) and you have your own ERD.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Correct Bob !
> 
> I would wait till you got the rims and read the sticker on the rims. Better still, make up an ERD measuring tool using 2 straight spokes and 2 nipples.
> 
> Measure up 250mm on each spoke (from the threaded end) and make a mark with a sharp knife. Screw the nipples down till they are where you would like them to be when the wheel is built eg flush with the nipple. Make sure they are in completely opposite spoke holes, pull them straight together, then measure the gap between the 2 x 250mm marks with a vernier if you have one, add this to your 500mm (2 x 250mm) and you have your own ERD.


Thanks Oz. Slightly different ERD measuring technique which I've been using, plus, with graphics!
http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/spokecalc/calc-measure.pdf

I got the ERD for a new set of rims from the manufacturer (not Nextie), and he was off by 13mm compared to what I actually measured. I wait until I get the rims nowadays and measure ERD myself, unless I can find a whole lotta people saying the same thing.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Thanks Oz. Slightly different ERD measuring technique which I've been using, plus, with graphics!
> http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/spokecalc/calc-measure.pdf


That will do the job, same idea... but you have pics !


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

I recently purchased a Nextie 29+ rim. What is the thought regarding nipple washers? Are people using them? 

I apologize if this was already asked in the on the previous 58 pages.

Thanks


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

No one I know is using them but that doesn't mean it's a bad idea.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Viva Borracho said:


> I recently purchased a Nextie 29+ rim. What is the thought regarding nipple washers? Are people using them?
> 
> I apologize if this was already asked in the on the previous 58 pages.
> 
> Thanks


J-money Sweetpants: I used Sapim 14mm brass nipples without washers, and they worked well for mine.


----------



## bbtylrv (Aug 17, 2011)

Viva Borracho said:


> I recently purchased a Nextie 29+ rim. What is the thought regarding nipple washers? Are people using them?
> 
> I apologize if this was already asked in the on the previous 58 pages.
> 
> Thanks


My builder used them on my Black Eagles. I am not sure what kind he used, but so far so good!


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nextie said no for my 65.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Nextie Assymetrical [NXT29WC38] [All Mountain] 38mm Width*

Hey guys,

Not a fat bike rim but thought I'd get your thoughts as many have Nextie and nipple/spoke angle experience. Here is a pic of the spoke angle on a set that I recently laced up. Maybe I'm just off on the alternating right left angles?? There didn't seem to be any angle drilled to any of the holes, however Nextie claims (via email) they do drill them at a 6* angle. As others have stated, not every spoke exhibits the same severity of angle.


----------



## bktide (Oct 28, 2013)

maybe your rims are used vertical drilling.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

bktide said:


> maybe your rims are used vertical drilling.


That was my thought but ole Nextie says otherwise. Having a difficult time getting any definite answer and no responses to pic emails.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Techspec360 said:


> That was my thought but ole Nextie says otherwise. Having a difficult time getting any definite answer and no responses to pic emails.


So upon even further review with their "engineer" it seems the assymetrical are NOT angle drilled but the symmetrical ARE. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Techspec360 said:


> So upon even further review with their "engineer" it seems the assymetrical are NOT angle drilled but the symmetrical ARE. Just thought I'd share.


FWIW, the spoke angles in your pics look typical to me. I am not a professional wheel builder though.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck getting a tire OFF of the Wild Dragon? I need to put in new sealant, and remove the old latex ball that's rattling around in there, and I just can't get the bead on my Escalators to budge!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

FishMan473 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting a tire OFF of the Wild Dragon? I need to put in new sealant, and remove the old latex ball that's rattling around in there, and I just can't get the bead on my Escalators to budge!


Stand on them. Really, I put a block of wood under the hub and stand on the bead to get it loose.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

When trying to break the bead, leave a little air in them...don't deflate all the way. This helps.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I DID stand on them! But it was with my loose fitting casual shoes, maybe with my work boots it would work better. I'll try putting some air back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Others have had success with a large c-clamp to unseat the bead from both sides at the same time. No need to stand on the bead or lay the wheel on its side.



FishMan473 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting a tire OFF of the Wild Dragon? I need to put in new sealant, and remove the old latex ball that's rattling around in there, and I just can't get the bead on my Escalators to budge!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> I DID stand on them! But it was with my loose fitting casual shoes, maybe with my work boots it would work better. I'll try putting some air back in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best results for me were SPD boots and bare feet, SPD boots due to how stiff the sole was and how it didn't let my foot move around, and bare feet for how they grip the tire and don't slip. Worst was my snowboard boots, while stiff, my foot was able to move around way too much in them to apply the pressure right.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

FishMan473 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting a tire OFF of the Wild Dragon? I need to put in new sealant, and remove the old latex ball that's rattling around in there, and I just can't get the bead on my Escalators to budge!


Man-hands!

Where are man hands when you need them


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I may just have to live with the little latex star in there, and CUT the tire off next year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Once you add the 4th clamp, it comes right off! (With the addition of a great deal more elbow grease).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Has the Nextie spoke/drill problem been corrected yet?

Bob


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

reig3 said:


> Has the Nextie spoke/drill problem been corrected yet?
> 
> Bob


I would say yes, nextie has fixed the problem. According to their rep Brian they had many issues with their original manufacturer and have since switched to a new company along with coming out with a new design (at least for the jungle fox). I broke 4 rims this past year and the last two I have received are of the new design. I've only built up one this far but that rim had no spoke angle issues. The new design has a wider channel and appears to be better quality IMO. I'll post an update once I build up the 2nd one here in the next week or so.









New design is on the right.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

reig3 said:


> Has the Nextie spoke/drill problem been corrected yet?
> 
> Bob


Not sure

bOb


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have had 4 sets problem free and 2 more sets in transit as we speak. So while I had not had any of their fat bike rims I have had their 29+ rims and smaller and they have all been fine.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

I got a 27.5x50 rim that I just built up and it looks fine. They also beefed up the sidewall edge from 2.5mm to 3.5mm.

Cheers,
-Smoove


----------



## Deephaven (Oct 29, 2015)

reig3 said:


> Has the Nextie spoke/drill problem been corrected yet?
> 
> Bob


The ones I got this week laced up nice.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I built 3 sets, 26 x 90, 26 x 65 and 27.5 x 50. All went together fine. I'm not sure there is a pervasive problem.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

What was the problem everyone is speaking about? Perusing through the full 60 pages I'm not seeing mention of the issue. I have a set of 90mm and now I'm a bit worried after seeing this thread...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

spoke hole angles being drilled incorrectly.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

TomFL said:


> What was the problem everyone is speaking about? Perusing through the full 60 pages I'm not seeing mention of the issue. I have a set of 90mm and now I'm a bit worried after seeing this thread...


So far so good on mine, which have some odd spoke angles. I have these as well as 65 mm rims. The 90's I've had since March and I have not broken any spokes. Did a rather long downhill a couple weeks ago, nothing happened. The guy that built the wheel has seen things like this on a few other MFG's wheelsets too. Mine doesn't quite look as bad as a few posted here; the odd looking angles appear to be all drilled facing square/dead center of the wheel.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

TomFL said:


> What was the problem everyone is speaking about? Perusing through the full 60 pages I'm not seeing mention of the issue. I have a set of 90mm and now I'm a bit worried after seeing this thread...





jonshonda said:


> spoke hole angles being drilled incorrectly.


Yup.
Pretty hard to miss that point of the discussion. Want to say it was sometime between April and June of this year. There were several pictures people were posting where the nipple came perpendicular out of the rim and the spoke shot off on the diagonal towards its respective hole on the hub. Spoke was kinked right as it exited the nipple.


----------



## GazaTron (Jul 20, 2009)

*35MM new Profile build*

Got these to replace my DT Swiss xm1501 wheelset.
Even though the wheelset built is heavier than the DT's they have transformed the bike. Model rim is NXT275AM35 Laced with DT comp spokes and brass nipples. Hope pro 2 evo hubs 1830g total weight.

The extra stiffness improves the handling and pedal input under load.
they are very rigid, And built up with excellent spoke tension first go

Its really shown me how much the dt's were flexing causing loss in confidence and handling stability. roughly extra 300g over the xm1501 wheelset.
The wider rim has increased the tyres footprint giving me noticeably more grip and tyre stability at lower pressure.
I love wider rims you can dig the shoulders in and really rail it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Can the Nextie rim take the I9 aluminum spokes? Has anyone done it? pics?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

GazaTron said:


> The wider rim has increased the tyres footprint
> I love wider rims ]


Uh those are very skinny rims


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

kntr said:


> Can the Nextie rim take the I9 aluminum spokes? Has anyone done it? pics?


Why in the name of sweet baby Jesus would one want to attempt such an atrocity?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bdundee said:


> Why in the name of sweet baby Jesus would one want to attempt such an atrocity?


Because the aluminum spokes are cool.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

kntr said:


> Because the aluminum spokes are cool.


If you are talking about using them with the 90's that are the deep v version (whatever the h3ll the stupid name is for em) There is no way I would do such a thing, short spokes, sharp angle, price, and aluminum? And that's if they even make a spoke in the correct length. Maybe a proper wheel builder will chime in but personally I think it's a disaster in the making.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bdundee said:


> If you are talking about using them with the 90's that are the deep v version (whatever the h3ll the stupid name is for em) There is no way I would do such a thing, short spokes, sharp angle, price, and aluminum? And that's if they even make a spoke in the correct length. Maybe a proper wheel builder will chime in but personally I think it's a disaster in the making.


Im thinking the 65mm Black Eagle or Snow Leopard.

I can live with standard spokes. Who do you recommend as a builder?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

kntr said:


> Im thinking the 65mm Black Eagle or Snow Leopard.
> 
> I can live with standard spokes. Who do you recommend as a builder?


Those wouldn't be nearly as bad as the Wild Dragons (stupid names)


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bdundee said:


> Those wouldn't be nearly as bad as the Wild Dragons (stupid names)


Looks like the black eagle is the rim to get.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Does the painted version hold up to chipping and scratching?


----------



## MLR (Aug 18, 2011)

kntr said:


> Can the Nextie rim take the I9 aluminum spokes? Has anyone done it? pics?


From the I-9 Website...

We DO NOT accept Light Bicycle or Nextie and we reserve the right to decline building on a rim we are unfamiliar with.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

MLR said:


> From the I-9 Website...
> 
> We DO NOT accept Light Bicycle or Nextie and we reserve the right to decline building on a rim we are unfamiliar with.


Just saw that. Thanks for the info.

How does the paint hold up on the Nextie rims?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kntr said:


> Just saw that. Thanks for the info.
> 
> How does the paint hold up on the Nextie rims?


Mine gave been pretty good. A couple paint chips from fairly large rocks on really chunky rides though. Badges of honor as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have painted LB rims, I would say the paint holds up excellent, but I don't ride the wheels in the summer.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

So I have been itching to try some 90mm Nexties, but have been put off by the spoke drilling issues. I have posted a few questions regarding the issues on the Nextie FB page, and this is the answer I recieved.

_"Not all of the Mark I rims have that kind of issue. This Mark II rims were made since July 2015. Not even one spoke holes issue occurred afterwards. We'll post an article on our new website to explain this upgrade."_


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

It's not much help, but the rim I received 2 weeks ago seems fine when I have checked it by inserting a spoke & nipple and pulling. In saying that, I haven't built it yet- I'm waiting for Squorx nipples just in case, but overall my impression is it will be fine.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> So I have been itching to try some 90mm Nexties, but have been put off by the spoke drilling issues. I have posted a few questions regarding the issues on the Nextie FB page, and this is the answer I recieved.
> 
> _"Not all of the Mark I rims have that kind of issue. This Mark II rims were made since July 2015. Not even one spoke holes issue occurred afterwards. We'll post an article on our new website to explain this upgrade."_


Why not 90mm Light Bicycle rims? Those are my 90mm choice and with the L and R spoke beds being about 2" apart, they don't have anywhere near the angle that is created by having in-line spoke beds like on the Nexties. They don't have as big of a "V" profile as the Nexties, so a little less "ridiculously good-looking", but still doublewall and same weight.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Why not 90mm Light Bicycle rims? They don't have as big of a "V" profile as the Nexties, so a little less "ridiculously good-looking", but still doublewall and same weight.


To be honest it's because I am so shallow, I am only doing it for looks.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a couple of sets of 65s and 90s built up by Mikesee. 1000s of miles on each set without issues


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

kntr said:


> Because the aluminum spokes are cool.


Even 6061 T6 aluminum's tensile strength pales in comparison to mild steel, so for the same size spoke aluminum would be much more likely to break. A steel spoked wheel would theoretically be much more robust, especially on a mountain bike wheel which will see a lot of bumps and crunches.

I have never used aluminum spokes, but then again with the information above I wouldn't try them either.


----------



## California_Dave (May 30, 2013)

Whoa, check these out!









Who wants to give them a try? I don't have a fat bike yet, so I'm out....

I can't imagine who wants these, but maybe there's somebody who needs stiff-aero-heavy fat bike wheels.....


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I think anyone who is super rad would want those wheels.

And at $600, you can get the whole wheelset for less than the cost of most other single carbon rims! 8-O


----------



## California_Dave (May 30, 2013)

Unfortunately the cost is $600 per wheel, so total price is not a benefit.....


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

California_Dave said:


> Unfortunately the cost is $600 per wheel, so total price is not a benefit.....


It's about a hundred grams heavier than the HEDs but much cheaper. Sure they are more expensive than some of the no-name models but they are much lighter and more aero.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

I would think stiffness is off the chart


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

well, wheel built up and it would seem the drilling on this rim (junglefox 2 27.5x52) at least is much better. directional and no funky ones. the nipples are DT squorx which have a more hemispherical shoulder in order to seat a bit better, but i dont think they are the entire reason it is as good as it is.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Has anybody tried building the 27.5 "Crocodile" rims? They're technically a "plus" rim, but I thought I'd ask to gather opinion on the function and maybe even see a picture or two of them.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Any of those tri-spokes seen in the wild yet? Soooo tempting.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

We have a pair on the way. Couldn't resist...


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

California_Dave said:


> Whoa, check these out!
> 
> View attachment 1042902
> 
> ...


Inquiring them about being able to have the rear hub to be 190 QR instead of 197 TA. Also asked them about their hubs since I didn't see any info towards them.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> View attachment 1047734


Are those the snow dragons? Did you have the occasional spoke hole angle issue? Significant spoke bend right at the nipple due to spoke hope angle? See the middle spoke in the pic. Sorry the image is sideways.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

They are the latest version of the wild dragon 90 mm rims. I actually bought them at bikeman.com. they had them in stock and said the last 10 sets they have laced up were much improved regarding the drilling.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> They are the latest version of the wild dragon 90 mm rims. I actually bought them at bikeman.com.


Are sold under the name "Carver Bikes Carbon 90 Fat Bike Rim"


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Are sold under the name "Carver Bikes Carbon 90 Fat Bike Rim"


Correct. I figured it was much much much easier to go through them to buy the hoops, and have them lace them up...as they have already done a bunch and know whats-what! Brown Santa is supposed to be placing them at my door on Monday.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Correct. I figured it was much much much easier to go through them to buy the hoops, and have them lace them up...as they have already done a bunch and know whats-what! Brown Santa is supposed to be placing them at my door on Monday.


I will be waiting for em, worth the trip


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Correct.


Thanks.
No mention of Nextie so i was working their search engine overtime to find them, then no picture just a brief blurb about "deep V section". For the slight up-charge it's probably worth it if it comes with Carver's state side customer service and warranty.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> I will be waiting for em, worth the trip


I might have to ask Brown Santa to hold them at the UPS pole instead I guess...or maybe add a note about not delivering if there is homely squatter at my door step. 



bme107 said:


> Thanks.
> No mention of Nextie so i was working their search engine overtime to find them, then no picture just a brief blurb about "deep V section". For the slight up-charge it's probably worth it if it comes with Carver's state side customer service and warranty.


I did find it weird they "rebranded" them, but if you figure the normal price is $330 per wheel x2 then $60 shipping, it is actually not a bad price at all, plus their charge to build up a wheel is pretty reasonable to boot. I don't have to worry about shipping times, or warranty issues through Nextie at all, just call up Forrest and let him take care of it!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> View attachment 1047734


Look great- what did they end up weighing?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

No idea how much they weigh and tbh I will may never bother to weigh them.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

As I understand it, there are a couple version of the wild dragons. 

For the first version of this rim, spoke holes were all supposed to point directly at the axle. This resulted in a fairly extreme bend at the nipple. However there were also early reports of spokes holes being drilled at the wrong angle. This resulted in really-really extreme spoke bends at the nipple. With that said, my first-gen rims are still going strong.

The second version of the rims have spoke holes angled to alternating sides of the hub to decrease the spoke bend.

Hopefully the re-branded sellers are now all selling the second version...


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

I know plenty of people have bought these and had good luck with them, but with all their problems I just don't understand why. It seems to me like you are asking for broken front teeth and a ruined vacation in the process, because of course it isn't gonna fail on your way into the garage after a ride, you know it will be in the worst place possible. At any rate, kudos to you folks who bit the bullet and have had good luck with them.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am not defending their quality control, but you have to remember that usually the only reviews that stick in your brain are the negative ones....and that a lot of peeps ride the sh!t out of their stuff and never post a review.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

litespeedaddict said:


> I know plenty of people have bought these and had good luck with them, but with all their problems I just don't understand why. It seems to me like you are asking for broken front teeth and a ruined vacation in the process, because of course it isn't gonna fail on your way into the garage after a ride, you know it will be in the worst place possible. At any rate, kudos to you folks who bit the bullet and have had good luck with them.


if you think these are bad, you should see Stans rims


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

My best bud has one of their first 90mm deep dish (for lack of a better way to describe) and it has the extreme spoke angles like everyone talks about yet they have held up well. In fact, he had a HUGE endo a few months ago, so much so he broke his freaking frame in a couple spots. Front wheel remained true and he is still riding it. I realize others have blown apart when they filled up the tires as well so we have great examples of both ends of the spectrum...It just isn't for me. Honestly, I wouldn't ride them if you gave them to me but I hope everyone has the same great luck my buddy has had with them.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Jayem said:


> if you think these are bad, you should see Stans rims


Well, at the risk of offending Stans owners, I wouldn't touch their wheels/rims either. I think if you weigh 125lbs and stay on the pavement, they're awesome.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I've seen plenty carbon rims fail from wide variety of manufacturers. None have catastrophically failed and resulted in injury. All that happens is a crack in the sidewall and leaked tubeless fluid. Most of the time a tube can be put in and the rims are safe enough to finish the ride or even be ridden until a replacement arrives.

These rims seem on par with the durability of any brand out there.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

dfiler said:


> I've seen plenty carbon rims fail from wide variety of manufacturers. None have catastrophically failed and resulted in injury. All that happens is a crack in the sidewall and leaked tubeless fluid. Most of the time a tube can be put in and the rims are safe enough to finish the ride or even be ridden until a replacement arrives.
> 
> These rims seem on par with the durability of any brand out there.


Not trying to start WW3 today so I will say this and bow out, but Nextie failure rate is considerably higher than other name brands. I don't even think it's even remotely close.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

My anecdotal evidence says they're just as durable. Now what? We're at an internet impasse.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

I would "like" your comment if I could, but I can't, so I'll add to your rep cause ya made me smile.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Not worth the argument today, I'm out.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Decided to purchase some Whiskey 9 70mm rims since they're on sale for $479 + tax instead of $640, Cool!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

For me, the brand i've witness crack the most is Atomik. One guy cracked 4. Another guy cracked 1. A girl cracked 2 or 3. And best of all, my 98 pound friend cracked 1. Granted, she was downhilling and running like 15psi or something ludicrously low.

There are lots of stories like this floating around about different brands. It's hard to tell what's coincidence, what's a bad batch, a bad early deisgn, or what's a systemic problem with a particular brand.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Man, some of the spoke hole angles are just down right "out of spec". The bend angle at the nipple is hard to ignore.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Techspec360 said:


> Man, some of the spoke hole angles are just down right "out of spec". The bend angle at the nipple is hard to ignore.


To be fair, that's mostly a Nextie issue, people like the deep-dish nextie wheels, but building them on 190 hubs means there's a pretty crazy angle coming out of there. The wider the hub, the worse it gets. It may be best for those builds that require 90mm rims on 190mm hubs, to go with LB, where the spoke beds are a few inches apart, allowing for much straighter spokes.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

litespeedaddict said:


> Not trying to start WW3 today so I will say this and bow out, but Nextie failure rate is considerably higher than other name brands. I don't even think it's even remotely close.


Would be curious to see your data that proves (or at least alleges?) this.


----------



## scottspark60 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sandzsteedt said:


> I finally got my Nextie 90mm rims taped up and tubeless.
> 
> First I was a bit concerned with the very deep drop channel on the rim and how well it would work with trying to set up tires tubeless.
> I taped over the spoke holes with 25mm wide Stans yellow tape and left my Dillinger 5's sitting with tubes in them for a couple of days to press down the tape and try to get the tires to shape after being folded from the factory.
> ...


Hi Sandzsteedt,

May I know what's the length of your DT Swiss Comp spokes for this set-up. I may follow your set-up once budget becomes available.

Thanks.

Roel


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

litespeedaddict said:


> Not trying to start WW3 today so I will say this and bow out, but Nextie failure rate is considerably higher than other name brands. I don't even think it's even remotely close.


You put this out there and expect to be able to "bow out"...I don't think it will be that easy. The people deserve the right to know the truth!!



mikesee said:


> Would be curious to see your data that proves (or at least alleges?) this.


Ditto


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

The ratio of Nextie to any other brand carbon rim in m circle of acquaintances is probably 8 to 1. Following that the failure rate between them is nowhere near that. This is just my tiny slice of the pie though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nexties are very popular in my neck of the woods (NJ). I'm not aware of a single failure among people I've met. I have around 2000 miles on 2 sets (65 and 50mm), 90% of that on dirt. I did dent one of the 50s, but it took a 20mph hit into a sharp rock with an underinflated tire to do that. The tire double pinch flatted instantly, and based on the sound, I expected the rim to be trashed. It still aired up fine and I rode it for awhile before replacing it to be safe. This was before Nextie increased the width of the rim edge, so the new ones should be even tougher. I should add that I laced all of them myself, and I'm far from being a master wheelbuilder. They were easier to true than any of the aluminum rimmed wheels I've built, and super easy to set up tubeless. Good value, IMHO.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

SmooveP said:


> Nexties are very popular in my neck of the woods (NJ). I'm not aware of a single failure among people I've met. I have around 2000 miles on 2 sets (65 and 50mm), 90% of that on dirt. I did dent one of the 50s, but it took a 20mph hit into a sharp rock with an underinflated tire to do that. The tire double pinch flatted instantly, and based on the sound, I expected the rim to be trashed. It still aired up fine and I rode it for awhile before replacing it to be safe. This was before Nextie increased the width of the rim edge, so the new ones should be even tougher. I should add that I laced all of them myself, and I'm far from being a master wheelbuilder. They were easier to true than any of the aluminum rimmed wheels I've built, and super easy to set up tubeless. Good value, IMHO.


This could have been written by me except NH instead of NJ... are you my evil twin, SmooveP?

I also have a set of Wild Dragon 90s that i slammed into a sharp rock at 3 psi and chipped the bead edge. It still holds air fine tubeless and i am amazed it wasn't shattered.

A friend destroyed a Whiskey rim with a similar hit. Carbon will lose a hard battle with stone every time and it doesn't care whose name is on the side.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

radair said:


> ... are you my evil twin, SmooveP?


Maybe. I'll ask my Mom. How's your winter going up there?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Jayem said:


> To be fair, that's mostly a Nextie issue, people like the deep-dish nextie wheels, but building them on 190 hubs means there's a pretty crazy angle coming out of there. The wider the hub, the worse it gets. It may be best for those builds that require 90mm rims on 190mm hubs, to go with LB, where the spoke beds are a few inches apart, allowing for much straighter spokes.
> View attachment 1048133


No. Key word in the post you were responding to is "some". On the OG Nextie rims, they didn't have the spoke hole alignment sorted out, so "some" of the nips would be at whacked angles. The few next-gen Nextie's I've seen have this sorted, and the spoke angle for 150->197 hubs is fine.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

1st gen. Spoke hole angles are fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mikesee said:


> No. Key word in the post you were responding to is "some". On the OG Nextie rims, they didn't have the spoke hole alignment sorted out, so "some" of the nips would be at whacked angles. The few next-gen Nextie's I've seen have this sorted, and the spoke angle for 150->197 hubs is fine.


So basically it's a Nextie issue, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Jayem said:


> So basically it's a Nextie issue, thanks for clearing that up.


_Riiiiight._ In the same way that a creaky headset can only be a King, and a broken pedal is *always* a Crank Brothers.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I recently built some Wild dragons, had a couple of nipples exiting at odd angles but not so severe as to endanger the integrity of the rim (I hope). I took a look inside the rim with a pen light and from what I could tell, the problem does not lie with the drilling angle but with the topography of the rim bed.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got some Wild Dragons and they look great!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

SmooveP said:


> Maybe. I'll ask my Mom. How's your winter going up there?


We've had very little snow but an early 6" storm followed by 2" of rain put an armor plate on everything. The skiing is weak but the fat biking has been off the charts. Not going to complain!



abelfonseca said:


> I recently built some Wild dragons, had a couple of nipples exiting at odd angles but not so severe as to endanger the integrity of the rim (I hope). I took a look inside the rim with a pen light and from what I could tell, the problem does not lie with the drilling angle but with the topography of the rim bed.


I think you're right. I noticed some nipples dont stick out as far as others, leading me to believe the inner surface is not smooth.



jonshonda said:


> I just got some Wild Dragons and they look great!


Nice looking ride and a very interesting backdrop. What do you have, a tent set up in your basement?


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> I just got some Wild Dragons and they look great!
> 
> View attachment 1048859


Looks nice!


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

abelfonseca said:


> I recently built some Wild dragons, had a couple of nipples exiting at odd angles but not so severe as to endanger the integrity of the rim (I hope). I took a look inside the rim with a pen light and from what I could tell, the problem does not lie with the drilling angle but with the topography of the rim bed.


If the topography is that inconsistent, I wonder if lightly evening it with a drill bit or like tool would work?


----------



## Tcarson (Feb 10, 2016)

dfiler said:


> For me, the brand i've witness crack the most is Atomik. One guy cracked 4. Another guy cracked 1. A girl cracked 2 or 3. And best of all, my 98 pound friend cracked 1. Granted, she was downhilling and running like 15psi or something ludicrously low.
> 
> There are lots of stories like this floating around about different brands. It's hard to tell what's coincidence, what's a bad batch, a bad early deisgn, or what's a systemic problem with a particular brand.


The wheels I broke were are all direct impact rock strikes where I was running air pressure that was too low. I was doing that because I was working directly w Atomik for testing. Since then Atomik has changed the design of the wheels to have better impact protection. They've also changed manufactures, and increased the wall thickness. To say you've seen more Atomik rims break, might be your current exposure. I've seen Envy, Light Bike 35 mm, Noxs Composite, Reynolds, and Stan's Valors, etc all break. And all carbon manufactures are constantly looking for new ways to prevent breakage due to rim strikes. That's why Atomik came out with the Chubby and the Fatty which has a single wall foam core design. I've been out west testing these wheels and if you look at Strava you can clearly see I've been abusing them, and they're awesome. I've also built wheels for some burley dudes. For example, B. Woodhall, 200 lbs, has 3000 mi with no problems. S. Williams, super aggressive ride told me his Atomik wheels were the first set of wheels he never had a problem with. M Cordaro, and multiple other hundred milers I know are running Atomik with zero issues. Of all of the wheels I've built, I've been most impressed with Atomik. Not only their product, but their customer service is the best of I've ever dealt with. They really care.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Techspec360 said:


> If the topography is that inconsistent, I wonder if lightly evening it with a drill bit or like tool would work?


I thought about that same thing too. Besides the fact the the nipple bed being hard to access with a bit, I also worried about cutting up the fibers possibly leading to future delamination problems. That could be a non issue but I wasnt sure.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

abelfonseca said:


> I thought about that same thing too. Besides the fact the the nipple bed being hard to access with a bit, I also worried about cutting up the fibers possibly leading to future delamination problems. That could be a non issue but I wasnt sure.


Yeah my thoughts exactly, probably not worth possibly jeopardizing the integrity. Just wonder how long those spokes will last with that stress.


----------



## shamuswilkie (Feb 15, 2016)

nlongfx said:


> Just laced up one of my Black Eagle 65mm rims. 855g with the Salsa conversion front hub. Rim was 490g. I love how they look. Wish my Jumbo Jim tires would come soon. I'll have to settle with my Knard tires till then.
> 
> View attachment 978245


I am also going with Black Eagle II 65 mm and Salsa Conversion hubs (142/150 front and 177 rear) and 3 cross lacing. Do you remember what your spoke length was? I am getting lengths of front L246.1/R245.4 and rear L246.6/R246.3 so was planning to us 246s. Sound about right?

If anyone else has this setup and has done the calculations/build, let me know what worked.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Wanted to provide a little more feedback regarding the fit/finish of the Wild Dragons. If I didn't know they were carbon, I would think they were a metal extrusion based on how smooth everything is on the outside and inside of the wheel. I honestly don't know that much about carbon, but was expecting "some" imperfections or irregularities in the carbon/resin, but honestly it is really consistent and smooth all the way around. I am happy to say the least, and hope this wheelset lasts me for many fat miles to come!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I have 3 sets and have been really impressed with the finish of each.
Hopefully your hubs last on these, Jon.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Bear Spleen said:


> We have a pair on the way. Couldn't resist...


Have you received them and if so, how are they? Thinking about getting some but would like some feedback first.

Thanks


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

Easiest tubeless setup ever! Just the valve (even a 34mm worked) and no sealant, just a few sprays of simple green. Didn't even need to remove the valve core to inflate them (which is a good thing, because we'd have needed a 44mm valve if that was the case).

We used a Jumbo Jim 4. Simple Green bubbles have not been present at any stage of the setup. The tire doesn't appear to have lost any pressure in the past 30 minutes, but we will update in 24h if not before.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Pics!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Nothing to complain about rim quality.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

Zero psi lost in 4 hours. No sealant. 12psi start


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

here's my update, since folks are talking about crooked spoke holes. I have nextie jungle fox rims. The spoke holes are wonky. I've been breaking a nipple every couple of months. I need to figure out what I'll do when I finally go bikepacking again. I got a full refund through visa since the nextie people were incredibly difficult to deal with. They kept "forgetting" our conversation, which lasted for about 3 months before I contested the charges.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Nextie ugly enough to fit in my cave man bike.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

about how long should i expect to wait for some of these rims to show up on the east coast?

my experience with anything coming from china has been all over the place, super fast to straight up glacial


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Mumonkan said:


> about how long should i expect to wait for some of these rims to show up on the east coast?
> 
> my experience with anything coming from china has been all over the place, super fast to straight up glacial


See if Jim V has them in stock. Will save you some time


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mumonkan said:


> about how long should i expect to wait for some of these rims to show up on the east coast?
> 
> my experience with anything coming from china has been all over the place, super fast to straight up glacial


Bikeman has a house version of them, so whatever time it takes to get from Maine.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

actually getting some 650b rims but i figured id ask here since its a pretty active thread, dont think jims spot would have those sittin around although he did say he was gonna be doing a similar setup for summer

bikeman only has a skinny 650b rim


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mumonkan said:


> about how long should i expect to wait for some of these rims to show up on the east coast?
> 
> my experience with anything coming from china has been all over the place, super fast to straight up glacial


I was about to ask the same question as I ordered a pair on 1/28/16 and have not gotten a response from them after sending 2 emails asking where they are. Is this happening to anyone else?

-Nolan


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

nolan17 said:


> I was about to ask the same question as I ordered a pair on 1/28/16 and have not gotten a response from them after sending 2 emails asking where they are. Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> -Nolan


I had a pair shipped to me on 2/28/16 and they were delivered to me in Montana by 3/7.


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

rth009 said:


> I had a pair shipped to me on 2/28/16 and they were delivered to me in Montana by 3/7.


Thank you sir, it appears that my order has slipped through the cracks somehow. I'll keep bugging them. Thanks

-Nolan


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Chinese New Year holiday was Feb 4-17. The party lasts 2 weeks and the hangover lasts another week or 2. Worst time to order stuff from Nextie.


----------



## sheatrock (Jul 23, 2009)

Mumonkan said:


> actually getting some 650b rims but i figured id ask here since its a pretty active thread, dont think jims spot would have those sittin around although he did say he was gonna be doing a similar setup for summer
> 
> bikeman only has a skinny 650b rim


I ordered a set of jungle fox 27.5+ on 2/14, got shipping conformation 2/26, arrived to me on 3/4 (New York).


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

sheatrock said:


> I ordered a set of jungle fox 27.5+ on 2/14, got shipping conformation 2/26, arrived to me on 3/4 (New York).


Wow you got lucky. I ordered on 1/19 and won't see anything until the end of this month if I'm lucky. The new year wreaks havoc on the whole process.

I thought I was giving myself plenty of time because I have great winter wheels and my new wheels are for spring/summer. Ride the winter tires until April and then swap out.....that gave nextie 3 months to build and ship rims.

Unfortunately for me winter never showed up and here I am stuck dragging studded Bud & Lou's around the woods like a couple of obese bratty step kids. I could put my GC's back on, which are great summer tires, but I know the second I put them on, my Nexties will show up. I need to learn optimism, or pay full price for local products.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

so i guess a month ish is to be expected, i should get on this then as time i not on my side. black canyon trail first week of may!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Last time I ordered nexties (650bx35mm) it was freaky fast, like about 2 weeks from payment to arriving at my door. I think it was more like a month for my first Nexties and LB rims.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally got my Whisky Carbon 9 70mm with Husker Du Tubeless 120 4" tires which they ended up to be 3.25" once installed but they are at 15 PSI at this moment since they were just install.

Noticed a big difference in rolling and less drag.

Also have the DT Swiss 350 Front and Rear hub with the 36th hub.

Will test them out tomorrow.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Why are you here?


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Update: I finally got ahold of them and the rims should ship out Monday. They gave me a few bucks off for my troubles which I thought was cool. These will go on my friends Lenz Fatillac which he has had for a couple months and is dying to get it built up. I have to buy his bike parts and ship them to my house, he pays me cash so his wife doesn't find out how much he spends on bikes, which is a lot!

-Nolan


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Haha...you are a good friend and likely to be banished if the wife ever finds out about your scheme.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

nolan17 said:


> Update: I finally got ahold of them and the rims should ship out Monday. They gave me a few bucks off for my troubles which I thought was cool. These will go on my friends Lenz Fatillac which he has had for a couple months and is dying to get it built up. I have to buy his bike parts and ship them to my house, he pays me cash so his wife doesn't find out how much he spends on bikes, which is a lot!
> 
> -Nolan


LOL- I do the same for my neighbor. His wife is an accountant, so he has to run a secret slush fund of petty cash. My wife asks when packages come if they are for me or Steve....


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Paochow said:


> LOL- I do the same for my neighbor. His wife is an accountant, so he has to run a secret slush fund of petty cash. My wife asks when packages come if they are for me or Steve....


See that works out for both of you, I'm sure most of the packages are for Steve


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> See that works out for both of you, I'm sure most of the packages are for Steve


Hiding from my wife would take too much of the enjoyment out of buying bike parts. I like knowing that I will be getting a thorough interrogation when I get home, and that box is sitting on the kitchen table!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

So I weighed my wheelset (onyx hubs, nextie wild dragons, dt spokes, tubeless Bud/Knard 4.8) against my buddies wheelset (hope hubs, clownshoes, dt spokes, split tube Bud/Lou) and there is over a 4lb difference in favor of my wheelset. 

I figured it would be lighter, but WOW!!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> So I weighed my wheelset (onyx hubs, nextie wild dragons, dt spokes, tubeless Bud/Knard 4.8) against my buddies wheelset (hope hubs, clownshoes, dt spokes, split tube Bud/Lou) and there is over a 4lb difference in favor of my wheelset.
> 
> I figured it would be lighter, but WOW!!


Uhhh, pics bro? And a report on the silent hub. I'm so used to annoying my riding buddies with my Hopes that I'm afraid the silent hub might freak me out. I'd have to get a bell or sumptin.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Uhhh, pics bro? And a report on the silent hub. I'm so used to annoying my riding buddies with my Hopes that I'm afraid the silent hub might freak me out. I'd have to get a bell or sumptin.


Hope hubs are just too loud for me. Honestly the silence thing didn't freak me out at all, you just realize there is no noise at all and get along with the rest of your day!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

SmooveP said:


> Uhhh, pics bro? And a report on the silent hub. I'm so used to annoying my riding buddies with my Hopes that I'm afraid the silent hub might freak me out. I'd have to get a bell or sumptin.


Same. Most of the time I'm pedaling and only coast at higher speeds, down hill, where the wind noise is higher and I don't notice the hub while I'm in my zone. But riding with my kids or plodding around in the silent snow covered forest it can be annoying. It's at those times when I wish I had a silent hub.

There are many times I've come up on riders or hikers, I tuck in behind them, and they didn't notice me until the Hopes buzzed. Nice brake tune, clutch RD and Onyx hub is a stealth combination.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> Hope hubs are just too loud for me. Honestly the silence thing didn't freak me out at all, you just realize there is no noise at all and get along with the rest of your day!


Looks great! But how is it riding without handlebars?


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

*Valve Stem leak on Nextie 90*

I recently had a new set of nextie wild dragon 90s laced up by my shop (warranty replacement after a year because the jacked up spoke angles were causing broken spokes) and they wont hold air on the valve stem. I can get the beads to seat no problem, but they leak rapidly from the valve stem area and Stans sealant has not sealed it. The same shop built the prior set (as well as a set of jungle foxes) and they held air fine and they are very experienced, so I doubt its anything the shop did. The tape appears to have been applied properly and I used the same Stans valves that had been working fine on the prior set. Anyone else have this problem? Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Different valve stems are designed differently. Take a look at American Classic, they have a shape that might work, but also look around, many other brands approach the seal at the inner rim interface differently. I think I'm running WTB in my Wild Dragons.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I would double check the tape, also might not hurt to double up the tape around the valve stem area. Mine were fine with valves that had a tapered rubber seal.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I have set up numerous tubeless wheels (including 4 prior Nextie wheels) and never had this problem. 

I will double check the tape, but the LBS built the second wheel after I had advised them that the first wheel was leaking air at the valve stem, so I'm sure they properly applied the tape. 

I will also add some more tape around the valve stem area and order a set of American classic valves. It looks like the AM Classic have both a rubber o-ring as well as another gasket. Does anyone know if this second gasket goes on top of the rim between the rim and the nut or inside the rim next to the O-ring? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

*They are here!*

Look at what I got.... Now I need to order spokes has anyone built the Nextie Junglefox II with Hope 4 Fatsno hubs I am looking to confirm spoke length. I came up with 259mm, can anyone confirm? Also would it be ok to go to 260mm? 259 seems hard to get.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Nextie spoked wheels


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Drew Diller said:


> Oh my goodness, Nextie spoked wheels


Looks good, and it appears they finally figured out how to solve the nipple issue with them as well.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Drew Diller said:


> Oh my goodness, Nextie spoked wheels


I think those look awesome, but I've been hesitant to purchase as I haven't been able to get any info on the freehub quality. I'd hate to drop the coin and end up with a low engagement or otherwise POS freehub that I can't get a replacement for. I'm hoping they used a commonly available one.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Paochow said:


> I think those look awesome, but I've been hesitant to purchase as I haven't been able to get any info on the freehub quality. I'd hate to drop the coin and end up with a low engagement or otherwise POS freehub that I can't get a replacement for. I'm hoping they used a commonly available one.


The Website lists 3. Shimano 10-11 speed
SRAM 10-11 speed
Campagnolo


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> The Website lists 3. Shimano 10-11 speed
> SRAM 10-11 speed
> Campagnolo


Saw that- I was looking more for POE, how many pawls, if an existing off the shelf freehub (salsa/race face, hope, stans, SRAM, etc.) can be used as a replacement. I'd hate to buy a set and then have them end up being a lousy paperweight if the freehub blew up and I couldn't get a spare.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Nextie got back to me promptly- it is a proprietary freehub:
____

Hi Pao,

This is Brian Hsia at Nextie Bike. Thanks for the inquiry. 

Front hub: 2 bearings.
Rear hub with Shimano and Campgnolo hub body:5 bearings
Rear hub with SRAM hub body: 4 bearings

Rear hub 4 pawls.

You can replace the hubs internals in case they are in problem. but only hubs internal we offer. The hubs internals are not compatible with other hub brands.

What is point of engagement? Sorry I am not familiar with that.

Best Regards,
Brian at Nextie Bike


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

The idea of the internals not being compatible with others doesn't necessarily mean it's proprietary.

I did some googling, and the evidence points towards the hub being a pretty standard low-end hub. Nothing special. The kind of hub on pretty much every Chinese carbon wheelset. That makes sense, because they're a carbon house, and if there's one thing China has, it's suppliers of pretty much anything else you could ever want, just a phone call away.

I know that's not proof, but I can go through my history to dig up the company that produces them if you wish...


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Just checking in with owners - I'm pulling the trigger on these, and I'm torn on the finish. Matte looks better, but...

Does glossy shed snow significantly better than matte?
Anyone tried waxing their rims to help even more?

TIA!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

schnee said:


> Just checking in with owners - I'm pulling the trigger on these, and I'm torn on the finish. Matte looks better, but...
> 
> Does glossy shed snow significantly better than matte?
> Anyone tried waxing their rims to help even more?
> ...


I had this problem more with aluminum rims before I switched to carbon. For some reason the snow "stuck" to the aluminum ones much better.

Front carbon is always clean and rear gets a light "coating" around it. I remember my aluminum ones would pick up some pretty massive amounts that would stay wedged in there and form ice or something.
Carbon:













Alu:


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

That's excellent, and I appreciate the info. 

That said, and I hate to say this... but you didn't answer my specific question.


----------



## Andy81 (Jan 25, 2016)

schnee said:


> Just checking in with owners - I'm pulling the trigger on these, and I'm torn on the finish. Matte looks better, but...
> 
> Does glossy shed snow significantly better than matte?
> Anyone tried waxing their rims to help even more?
> ...


As was just mentioned, alu vs carbon is like night and day when it comes to shedding snow.

Matt carbon vs glossy carbon doesn't matter as much, but if snow buildup is your biggest concern, go as slick and shiny as possible..

There's a difference between types of carbon, just not as extreme as when comparing alu to carbon.

The best snow shredder of them all is probably the nexus dragon (pyramide shape) in glossy carbon with a thin layer of some hard car wax of some sort..


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks! That's exactly the rim I'm getting. And, I'm in Sweden, so getting skiing glide wax is a no-brainer.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

In fact, here's the design I'm playing with. I hope they go for it and let me do this slightly modified Nextie logo. I like the logo well enough, but in a solid white it's just too damn loud. This works a bit better for my tastes. Outline in gray.


----------



## aquamogal (Aug 20, 2015)

anyone have experience with the 65mm 27.5 rims ? whats the smallest tire width run spec reads 3.0. I am looking to have these on my farley 9.6 to run all tire sizes 3.0 to 4.5


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

schnee said:


> Thanks! That's exactly the rim I'm getting. And, I'm in Sweden, so getting skiing glide wax is a no-brainer.


New thread topic: Hot waxing Snow Bike Rims, What Works, What Doesn't?.......


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

sryanak said:


> New thread topic: Hot waxing Snow Bike Rims, What Works, What Doesn't?.......


I'll happily write that thread!


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

aquamogal said:


> anyone have experience with the 65mm 27.5 rims ? whats the smallest tire width run spec reads 3.0. I am looking to have these on my farley 9.6 to run all tire sizes 3.0 to 4.5


Yes! I'm running that rim size on a 3.8 Hodag and it's fantastic. Better than expected. Not sure how it would be on a 3.0 but I will probably try it at some point. I personally won't go bigger than 3.8 as I have great carbon 90's with bud/D5 for the snow and sand. Both wheelset are identical. Same hubs and rotors so swapping between the 2 is a breeze.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice thread, I'm considering a pair of 40mm for my Niner.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nextie Single Wall Fat Carbon...

https://www.facebook.com/nextie.bike/


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Might i ask if you built up the black eagle 27.5 yourself? I am waiting for one and would be curious what the measured ERD is: i think the number Nextie give is the rim surface diameter, as the 4 nextie i have built have had an ERD of 6mm or so greater than the quoted figure- about the difference the nipple heads make.



fatboy43 said:


> Yes! I'm running that rim size on a 3.8 Hodag and it's fantastic. Better than expected. Not sure how it would be on a 3.0 but I will probably try it at some point. I personally won't go bigger than 3.8 as I have great carbon 90's with bud/D5 for the snow and sand. Both wheelset are identical. Same hubs and rotors so swapping between the 2 is a breeze.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hubick (Aug 16, 2009)

Ordered Nextie Crocodile 42mm 29+ (NXT29CD42), matte finish, A-style drilling, and no decals. They took 3 weeks to arrive - I ordered May 31st, they shipped on June 12th, and arrived here in Canada on the 20th (via Canada Post). The original tracking number they sent me had an extra letter, and they responded promptly to my email with the correct one. I also tagged them on a Facebook post mentioning my first direct-from-China order, and they posted a nice response telling me not to worry. By all accounts, the rims appear perfect. Had my LBS build them on Hope Pro 4 Fatsno's, and they were very impressed as well.









I've been riding them for a couple weeks now, and they're awesome. So, assuming these hold up, and I have zero reason to believe they won't, I would recommend Nextie to friends.


----------



## Ftchmup (Jul 6, 2015)

Nextie 27.5" on a Bucksaw rocks.....


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

First time I've seen an actual picture of the Nextie croc rims. They look great! Thanks for posting.

I've got two sets of Nextie rims - 65mm fat rims and 35mm 27.5 mtb rims. I'm an average rider (weight and riding style) so I don't huck or heavily weigh down my wheels. However, as part of a great wheel build by a local shop, I can't say enough good things about the results.



hubick said:


> Ordered Nextie Crocodile 42mm 29+ (NXT29CD42), matte finish, A-style drilling, and no decals. They took 3 weeks to arrive - I ordered May 31st, they shipped on June 12th, and arrived here in Canada on the 20th (via Canada Post). The original tracking number they sent me had an extra letter, and they responded promptly to my email with the correct one. I also tagged them on a Facebook post mentioning my first direct-from-China order, and they posted a nice response telling me not to worry. By all accounts, the rims appear perfect. Had my LBS build them on Hope Pro 4 Fatsno's, and they were very impressed as well.
> 
> View attachment 1081028
> 
> ...


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have a real world ERD for the NXT29AM40 rims?

29" 40mm external 

It has a ERD of 575mm listed, just wanted to verify.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

I measured mine at 579. i think Nextie use the internal rim surface for their measurements? In saying that, when building I got mighty close to bottoming out the thread on the nipples, when i used spokes that were ~0.5mm longer than the exact measurement.

I have had this before and I wonder if in building the nipple seats deeper into the drilled hole than can be replicated by using 2 spokes cut to length, screwed into nipples and then measuring the distance between them to get the actual ERD.

If you can get exact spoke length this would be ok, I use alu nipples and wanted a completely full nipple when tensioned, and in the UK you tend to be able to get spokes at 2mm increments for some reason, so sometimes you have to make a judgement.

perhaps the best option would be to do the calculation at 578mm and 579mm and see what the spoke lengths it throws out are.



Stopbreakindown said:


> Anyone have a real world ERD for the NXT29AM40 rims?
> 
> 29" 40mm external
> 
> It has a ERD of 575mm listed, just wanted to verify.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice dRj0n.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a pair of Nextie Dragon 90mm rims, bought them just over a year ago... need to lace a new front hub but have no idea if I have Gen 1 or Gen 2 rims, or if it even matters in relation to spoke length... is there an easy way to tell?


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

TomFL said:


> I have a pair of Nextie Dragon 90mm rims, bought them just over a year ago... need to lace a new front hub but have no idea if I have Gen 1 or Gen 2 rims, or if it even matters in relation to spoke length... is there an easy way to tell?


The WD Mk2s came out last July but we were still receiving WD Mk1s as late as October, hopefully that helps. Mk2s are usually labeled as such


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Bear Spleen said:


> The WD Mk2s came out last July but we were still receiving WD Mk1s as late as October, hopefully that helps. Mk2s are usually labeled as such


Thank you for the info, any difference between the two as far as spoke length?


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Ftchmup said:


> Nextie 27.5" on a Bucksaw rocks.....
> 
> View attachment 1081056
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have a weight for your wheelset front and rear?


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

What rim width?



Ftchmup said:


> Nextie 27.5" on a Bucksaw rocks.....
> 
> View attachment 1081056
> 
> ...


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

I know this isn't fatbike, but its Nextie, so . . .

Anyone have first hand spoke calc experience w/ the NXT29WC38 (asym 32mm internal 29er rim)? Like @dRjOn's experience w/ the NXT29AM40 below, I measured mine notably larger than spec: 584mm versus the 579mm spec'd by Nextie. Measuring method was two perfect 250mm spokes glued into nipples, thread end flush w/ nipple slot.

I'm nervous to order spoke lengths based on 584mm since I have coped w/ nearly-too-long-spokes on a past carbon rim build (not Nextie). I suppose the semi-safe thing to do is use 581mm or 582mm as the ERD for spoke calculations, but it would be great if anyone has some real world data to compare.

QUOTE=Stopbreakindown;12725945]Anyone have a real world ERD for the NXT29AM40 rims?

29" 40mm external

It has a ERD of 575mm listed, just wanted to verify.[/QUOTE]



dRjOn said:


> I measured mine at 579. i think Nextie use the internal rim surface for their measurements? In saying that, when building I got mighty close to bottoming out the thread on the nipples, when i used spokes that were ~0.5mm longer than the exact measurement.
> 
> I have had this before and I wonder if in building the nipple seats deeper into the drilled hole than can be replicated by using 2 spokes cut to length, screwed into nipples and then measuring the distance between them to get the actual ERD.
> 
> ...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i recently built up yet another nextie and after measuring and building, i am tending towards adding 3mm to the DIAMETER or ERD measurement and using this figure as when i measure i get a bit more differential (i assume nextie are using the inner nipple seat diameter). I am now pretty convinced that the nipple pulls into the hole enough to mean the absolute measured ERD can give too long a spoke, by a smidge. when i try to get full nipples (!) i try to aim for bottom of the slot (see the freespoke article on nipple fill and the wheelfanatyk one too) as this gives a further 1mm of leeway. another option, is to use a spoke like the sapim D light that is threaded for the entire thicker section and therefore as long as you are pretty close will never bottom out?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

3 mm also worked for me with Nextie and Yishun.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone have thoughts or time on the 26 in 65mm rim? Tryin to decide between those and the LB 65mm to test out

Thanks!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

dustyduke22 said:


> Anyone have thoughts or time on the 26 in 65mm rim? Tryin to decide between those and the LB 65mm to test out
> 
> Thanks!


I have a set and they're excellent. They laced up nicely, are stiff right out of the box and set up tubeless super easy. I have no experience with the LB rims.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dustyduke22 said:


> Anyone have thoughts or time on the 26 in 65mm rim? Tryin to decide between those and the LB 65mm to test out
> 
> Thanks!


I have two sets of LB rims and two sets of Nexties, the LB are my fat rims and I have the 65s and 90s. In general terms, no real difference between the two "companies", I like the rim profile of the LB better for wider hubs, in that it's not "deep dish in-line" spokes, but the spoke beds are offset, reducing spoke angle. That's a little over the top if you are dealing with 170/177mm axle standards though, both work great. Nextie will paint free of charge, LB charges around 30-50 bucks to paint a custom color.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Have you noticed any difference between the LB and Nextie designs in terms of wheel stiffness? Seems that the "deep dish" rim and inline spokes design should be stiffer. Though agreed, I like the decreased spoke angle and also the aesthetics of the offset LB rim. Less empty space for water to accumulate within the rim too.



Jayem said:


> I have two sets of LB rims and two sets of Nexties, the LB are my fat rims and I have the 65s and 90s. In general terms, no real difference between the two "companies", I like the rim profile of the LB better for wider hubs, in that it's not "deep dish in-line" spokes, but the spoke beds are offset, reducing spoke angle. That's a little over the top if you are dealing with 170/177mm axle standards though, both work great. Nextie will paint free of charge, LB charges around 30-50 bucks to paint a custom color.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

awai04 said:


> Have you noticed any difference between the LB and Nextie designs in terms of wheel stiffness? Seems that the "deep dish" rim and inline spokes design should be stiffer. Though agreed, I like the decreased spoke angle and also the aesthetics of the offset LB rim. Less empty space for water to accumulate within the rim too.


Can't really compare because both the nexties are skinny-bike wheelsets and the LB are fat-bike wheelsets. I will say that the LB are doublewalls and very stuff, much moreso than any cut-out aluminum rims (which I had before).


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, I just ordered some 65mm Black Eagle II for my first wheel build!

I'd like to order my spokes and nips so i can be ready to build when the rims get here.

Their website states an ERD of 510mm. So, I just ADD the above mentioned adjustment of 3mm to the ERD to get the correct ERD??

Anyone build up some Black Eagle II's?


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*BE II 27.5 x 65*









2183 grams set up with tape and valves. DT Swiss Big rides 150/197


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

That's pretty light!

Was there published ERD correct? I'm looking to build up a set too!


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kirkerik said:


> That's pretty light!
> 
> Was there published ERD correct? I'm looking to build up a set too!


I had my LBS build them. IDK.
Terryscycle.com


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

My LBS built my mine, too, with build measurements/details verified by Nextie. They were very helpful and responsive via email and spot-on.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Anybody try the "PREMIUM Asymmetric 45mm 27.5+" rims??*

For the longest time, I've been leaning towards the Jungle Fox 52mm 27.5+ (inner width 45mm) rim, but the "Premium Asymmetric 45mm rim" (39mm inner width) also catches my eye. Anyone try one or both of these and care to share your thoughts? Fwiw, my plan is to build a dedicated 650b "plus" trail hardtail, and I tend to favor the current wider end of the spectrum, i.e. 3". Thanks!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

What the deal with these "premium" rims on the nextie website? Has anyone tried them? Are they worth it over the "normal" version? 

Cheers


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

abelfonseca said:


> What the deal with these "premium" rims on the nextie website? Has anyone tried them? Are they worth it over the "normal" version?
> 
> Cheers


I have no direct experience with the premium rims but this is what their explanation is from PREMIUM Carbon Fat Bike :
To compare with normal rims, the improvements of premium rims are as below.

1. The premium rims are manufactured by better T700 carbon fibers materials with higher resin composite;

2. In aspect of technology, the layer-up system, carbon fibers are cut in angles of 30 degrees and 60 degrees. More complicated process to achieve improvements of stiffness and strength. It performs better impact resistance than normal rims with only one degree of 45;

3. We made a separate mold to layer up the spoke bed wall by carbon fiber. The flatness of rim channel surface significantly improved, which makes the thickness at each spoke hole completely consistent, so that it effectively prevents the carbon loop of spoke hole wall from shifting;

4. Each of rim would be attached with a card showing the flatness and roundness. The flatness and roundness are controlled within 0.3mm, better than normal 0.5mm. It's quite easy to build wheels than normal versions;

5. We enhanced the depth from 16.5mm to 14.5mm (NXT90WD-II to premium NXT90WD-IIX), this small change makes big difference. You don't need any tools at all to run tubeless. It's so easy, just mount tires on rims and pump tires, tubeless setup succeeds.

6. Three years warranty

All that being said, the three sets I have built have been stiff and true.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

I received the Black Eagles!

I measured them and the ERD on them is in fact 513mm.

So that confirms the 510+3 posted earlier in the thread.

Ordered the spokes and can't wait to lace them up!


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*My Black Eagle II 27.5's*


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

I just finished building a set of Wild Dragon II 90mm on DT Big Ride 150/197. It's a crazt spoke angle, but I like the triangularity, and they roll nice. It's the stupid season in Minneapolis, Spring is early, so no snow, no trails. All I've really got is a road ride and a little skills park, but no issues. 
I used a skinny strip of tape up the middle and a 65mm Orange Seal valve set, 4 oz Orange Seal Subzero. Mounting the Vee Bulldozer XL wasn't bad, (I've got a compressor) and I'm not worried about burps. Without tape in the bead, it's a hard pull to unseat the tire and fish out the lever that somehow ended up in there.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

Just received my NXT27AS33 Nextie Asymmetric 650b 27mm internal 33mm external rims today and wanted to share my experience so far. I know they aren't fat rims, but this is the most prevalent Nextie rim thread by a longshot as far as I can tell.

Build quality appears to be excellent upon initial inspection, although there was one tiny but visible scratch on one of the rim's lips when I received them. ERD seems fairly accurate. I measured roughly 541.5mm compared to the claimed 541mm, although that's just a rough measurement. Weight on the other hand was not so accurate. My calibrated scale is showing about 429 or 430g for each of the rims, which is about 5% heavier than the manufacturer's claimed 410g.

Have others been finding that these rims are a little heaver than claimed as well? Wondering if that's normal or if maybe they added an extra layer to mine or something.

Planning to build them up on some DT 350 hubs with CX Ray spokes and DT alloy nipples. First set of carbon hoops, so I'm stoked! Can't wait


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dlxah said:


> Just received my NXT27AS33 Nextie Asymmetric 650b 27mm internal 33mm external rims today and wanted to share my experience so far. I know they aren't fat rims, but this is the most prevalent Nextie rim thread by a longshot as far as I can tell.
> 
> Build quality appears to be excellent upon initial inspection, although there was one tiny but visible scratch on one of the rim's lips when I received them. ERD seems fairly accurate. I measured roughly 541.5mm compared to the claimed 541mm, although that's just a rough measurement. Weight on the other hand was not so accurate. My calibrated scale is showing about 429 or 430g for each of the rims, which is about 5% heavier than the manufacturer's claimed 410g.
> 
> ...


I weighed my 65mm LB rims at 518 and 523g, but I had them plainted blue. Claimed (with no paint) was 500g. I weighed a 90mm LB rim a few days ago because I rebuilt the wheel. That was 665g, again, I had it pained blue. It's a lot of surface area to paint too, so I'm pretty happy. Claimed without paint is 650g.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

dlxah said:


> Just received my NXT27AS33 Nextie Asymmetric 650b 27mm internal 33mm external rims today and wanted to share my experience so far. I know they aren't fat rims, but this is the most prevalent Nextie rim thread by a longshot as far as I can tell.
> 
> Build quality appears to be excellent upon initial inspection, although there was one tiny but visible scratch on one of the rim's lips when I received them. ERD seems fairly accurate. I measured roughly 541.5mm compared to the claimed 541mm, although that's just a rough measurement. Weight on the other hand was not so accurate. My calibrated scale is showing about 429 or 430g for each of the rims, which is about 5% heavier than the manufacturer's claimed 410g.
> 
> ...


I have those but in 29" on dt 240s and competition spokes. I think i calculated they would be 1650ish g and i weighed them at 1702g. Not tooo bad, going on my top fuel, bontragers kovee pro wheels are a tiny bit heavier, less spokes, no dt hubs and. I22.5mm for $800 more. So im really happy with them.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

solarplex said:


> I have those but in 29" on dt 240s and competition spokes. I think i calculated they would be 1650ish g and i weighed them at 1702g. Not tooo bad, going on my top fuel, bontragers kovee pro wheels are a tiny bit heavier, less spokes, no dt hubs and. I22.5mm for $800 more. So im really happy with them.


Nice, that's going to be a sweet wheelset! Yeah, I've been super happy with my DT hubs. I had 240s hubs and comp spokes on my old bike, and they are rock solid. Decided to try 350 hubs and CX Ray spokes this time just because I think the build came out slightly cheaper and lighter that way.

Sounds like your experience with the rim weight has been similar to mine. I guess that's just want you get at this price point. Hard to complain when the cost of both rims shipped is less than the price of a single rim from any of the more mainstream brands.


----------



## Benjammin2wheels (May 15, 2015)

*Nextie Wild Dragon Build*



GuzziBen said:


> I just finished building a set of Wild Dragon II 90mm on DT Big Ride 150/197. It's a crazt spoke angle, but I like the triangularity, and they roll nice. It's the stupid season in Minneapolis, Spring is early, so no snow, no trails. All I've really got is a road ride and a little skills park, but no issues.
> I used a skinny strip of tape up the middle and a 65mm Orange Seal valve set, 4 oz Orange Seal Subzero. Mounting the Vee Bulldozer XL wasn't bad, (I've got a compressor) and I'm not worried about burps. Without tape in the bead, it's a hard pull to unseat the tire and fish out the lever that somehow ended up in there.


Sweet!

I am about to build a set of Wild Dragons IIs with the same hub spacing. What ERD did you use? I am getting a spoke length of 244mm (front wheel) with 499mm ERD (as stated on the rim). Any other tips or problems during the build? Nextie website recommends a 14mm nipple but do you think the DT Swiss 12mm nipples will work? Thanks!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i've built a few nexties...and 12mm on all of them. i prefer 12mm nips. you need alittle more care as the interface is close to the rim due to how thick the carbon is, but its not a big deal at all.

i would recommend you measure erd yourself several times.



Benjammin2wheels said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I am about to build a set of Wild Dragons IIs with the same hub spacing. What ERD did you use? I am getting a spoke length of 244mm (front wheel) with 499mm ERD (as stated on the rim). Any other tips or problems during the build? Nextie website recommends a 14mm nipple but do you think the DT Swiss 12mm nipples will work? Thanks!


----------



## Benjammin2wheels (May 15, 2015)

dRjOn said:


> i've built a few nexties...and 12mm on all of them. i prefer 12mm nips. you need alittle more care as the interface is close to the rim due to how thick the carbon is, but its not a big deal at all.
> 
> i would recommend you measure erd yourself several times.


Ok.
I measured the ERD (spoke hole to spoke hole) twice and I am getting 490mm which is 9mm less than the stated ERD. It is the same for both rims that I received. Are you recommending to add 3mm to the actual measured ERD? Thanks!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

That sounds strange. Of the 6 or 7 Nexties i have built the stated ERD has been more or less the diameter of the surface of the rim where the nipple will sit. Generally, ERD includes the nipple 'bulge' as well, so 3-4mm more than this diameter. That has been give or take <1mm for all those rims over several years.

Of course, they may have recently made the rim itself a different dimension than stated (it would have to be 4.5mm deeper section for your measurements) or they have simply made an error in the stated ERD, but i would be surprised about that.

How are you measuring ERD?

I use 2 spokes marked to a specific depth, thread them to nipples until fully inserted in the rim and then use wire to hold the j bends to each other tightly and measure the distance between accurately measured marks on the shaft of the spokes. I do this several times around the circumference.

I am not saying 490 is wrong, but I would suggest measuring again?

Edit: Here is a better explanation


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

dRjOn said:


> Of course, they may have recently made the rim itself a different dimension than stated (it would have to be 4.5mm deeper section for your measurements) or they have simply made an error in the stated ERD, but i would be surprised about that.


I have actually caught a typo in the spec on their website a while back. It wouldn't hurt to shoot them an email about it if you think you're measuring it correctly but it's still off by more than a millimeter or so.


----------



## Benjammin2wheels (May 15, 2015)

dRjOn said:


> That sounds strange. Of the 6 or 7 Nexties i have built the stated ERD has been more or less the diameter of the surface of the rim where the nipple will sit. Generally, ERD includes the nipple 'bulge' as well, so 3-4mm more than this diameter. That has been give or take <1mm for all those rims over several years.
> 
> Of course, they may have recently made the rim itself a different dimension than stated (it would have to be 4.5mm deeper section for your measurements) or they have simply made an error in the stated ERD, but i would be surprised about that.
> 
> ...


Thank for the feedback and replies! I am going to try measuring with spokes (and someone with wheel building experience) this afternoon!


----------



## foresterLV (Dec 25, 2016)

This seems to be something new?

http://www.nextie.net/fatbike-single-wall-NXT26XS85

Single/double wall hybrid, 85mm and just 520g. Nextie come up with something that so far was only available from brands like Kuroshiro/HED. Great.

27.5/29 plus rims weight basically the same, makes plus setup abit pointless IMO (i.e. there is no weight gains). 
Shame Nextie does not offer DT Dwiss hubs directly on their site anymore...

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

We built up a set that came in at 2080g but it sold before we could try them out. Two more pair on the way today


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

What was the build on this wheel set. i am looking for a super light 80-85mm wheels set but i wont go with HED.


----------



## Benjammin2wheels (May 15, 2015)

Ok I just measured with the spoke method ensuring that the spokes are screwed in flush with the tops of the nipples. It seems that the ERD when just measuring the rim is actually about 488mm. The length of the spokes need to be about 6mm longer in order to screw in flush with the top of the nipple. If I add the threaded spoke length to the measured ERD I can get the ~499 ERD stated by Nextie.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

foresterLV said:


> This seems to be something new?
> 
> [NXT26XS85] [Xiphias] PREMIUM 85mm Width Carbon Single Wall Fat Bike 26" Rim [Tubeless Compatible]
> 
> ...


Anyone try these single wall rims yet?

I'd like to see them in 100 or 105


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Bump

Anyone tried these New Single/Double wall ?


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

I've ordered a pair of Nextie Xiphias Premium 85 mm for my fatbike project. Will be able to tell more by the end of the year when I assemble the bike.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

fokof said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone tried these New Single/Double wall ?


To answer my own question : I ordered a pair , will lace them up next week.


----------



## Comrade Sukhov (Aug 8, 2016)

fokof said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone tried these New Single/Double wall ?


I already tried MANY of them... 
Works fine WITHOUT tapes - just add sealant and go for a ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

hummmmmm .... from what I see on the photos on the Nextie site , the Nipple holes are not isolated from the "Air" section.

Good for you if you've been able to keep your tires inflated without tape , but personally , I plan to put some. 

I'll make sure to report my results.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Xiphias rims came in , one @ 514g the other @ 524g
Well made , very round.
Easiest TL setup I made so far.
(I used Gorilla tape , none under tire lip)

The 2+lbs of difference between these and the Rolling Darryl it replaced is the best upgrade I made so far!

Now , I have to ride the Heck out of it to see if they are any solid.....


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Streetdoctor said:


> way cheaper than Derby, lighter too. Wonder how they will hold up.


I have 2 sets of Nexties rims and they are excellent quality. better IMO than my LB's as well. As good as any CF rims I have seen. Zero failures and come straight and as specified on their website. The only rims I use now. 
They do not have the molded spoke holes like ENVE. But I build them with pretty spoke tension and weigh way over 250# and ride offroad. Haven't seen or had any issues. They are so far bulletproof.


----------



## Comrade Sukhov (Aug 8, 2016)

fokof said:


> (I used Gorilla tape , none under tire lip)


As I had wrote some days ago - with these beasts you DO NOT NEED any tape... just mount the tyre, add some sealant and go for a ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Good for you ! :thumbs:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Using gorilla tape is a good way to add some of that lost weight back. Over time the tape absorbs sealant, getting heavier and requiring that you add more in order to seal pinholes in the tire. And then it absorbs more, and the cycle repeats...


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

That didn't happen over the last 3 years with the wheels I just dismounted 
The tape I just removed wasn't full of goo.

And I don't mind the 4 grams of tape.

Maybe that strange phenomena happens with with Stan's stuff ?
( I use Orange stuff )

Thank for the heads up , I'll check them this winter to see if the tape is OK


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

fokof said:


> That didn't happen over the last 3 years with the wheels I just dismounted
> The tape I just removed wasn't full of goo.
> 
> And I don't mind the 4 grams of tape.
> ...


I've had some tape issues using Gorilla Duct Tape (Black) in the past as I think the Stan's reacted with it and made a mess. Removing it on CF rims is a little tricky as you can't just break out the acetone and a scraper and go at it.

I have found a couple of other superior options because I HATE Stan's tape and others I have used and looked at due to ease of use or ridiculous costs.

Gorilla makes another tape. Clear Repair Tape. Which is a flexible fairly thick (maybe 10mil?) that works amazing on the wider rims as it is 1.5"/38mm which is almost perfect on my Asym 38/32 rims. 
Another option is 3M 2242 which is 20mil thick rubber electrical tape. Very stretchy and tough. comes in 3/4" and 1.5" widths. 
Gorilla and 3M/Scotch are pretty much the only tapes worth buying anymore.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

chasejj said:


> I've had some tape issues using Gorilla Duct Tape (Black) in the past as I think the Stan's reacted with it and made a mess. Removing it on CF rims is a little tricky as you can't just break out the acetone and a scraper and go at it.
> 
> I have found a couple of other superior options because I HATE Stan's tape and others I have used and looked at due to ease of use or ridiculous costs.
> 
> ...


Tyvek tape. Light, one wrap and lasts for multiple tire changes.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

fokof said:


> To answer my own question : I ordered a pair , will lace them up next week.


Doh! I want some too!

^^^ I used tyvek tape on my Black Eagle's as that is what i had laying around. Works great! One layer is all that's needed. Super light

Those single wall rims prob do fine w just some sealant as mentioned above (sans tape)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

2.5 years on, and I am still rocking my 65mm Eagles on my singlespeed rigid XC racing fatty; I had to replace a broken spoke. That’s all. 1 year and two weeks on my second set (currently on my Borealis Echo front-squish “everything else” hard abuse trail bike), and zero problems. Have misjudged jumps and landed without issues (ASTM 4 rated stuff). Best bang for the buck, in my opinion.


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Has Nextie fixed the uneven spoke bed issue? If not, what's the best new chinese carbon fatbike rims to buy these days? I'm building my first fatbike and have alway had good luck with light bicycle... Im looking to run 4-4.5" tires so probably something around 65mm rim width


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Those with Nextie rims, how long did you have to wait for the rims to be delivered? Asking since it's been 8 weeks and the packet is still somewhere between Far East and Europe ... hasn't even reached destination country yet.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Took five weeks for mine in.

Eastern Canada


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

Couloirman said:


> Has Nextie fixed the uneven spoke bed issue? If not, what's the best new chinese carbon fatbike rims to buy these days? I'm building my first fatbike and have alway had good luck with light bicycle... Im looking to run 4-4.5" tires so probably something around 65mm rim width


Yes. I asked the same thing of Forrest Carver and he said: "The initial batch was drilled based on a "compromise" of 135, 170 and 190 hub shells, which made the nipple/spoke angle a little odd-looking.
The newest model (wild dragon 2) has addressed the issue."

That was an email back in May of 2016


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

Corvette said:


> Those with Nextie rims, how long did you have to wait for the rims to be delivered? Asking since it's been 8 weeks and the packet is still somewhere between Far East and Europe ... hasn't even reached destination country yet.


My order arrived in about a week/week and a half from what i recall. In the u.s.

I,d give nextie an email


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Kirkerik said:


> Yes. I asked the same thing of Forrest Carver and he said: "The initial batch was drilled based on a "compromise" of 135, 170 and 190 hub shells, which made the nipple/spoke angle a little odd-looking.
> The newest model (wild dragon 2) has addressed the issue."
> 
> That was an email back in May of 2016


That quote doesn't begin to explain nor address the off-angles that so many of the early Nextie's were drilled at.

I'd like to believe they've sorted it -- but when they toss out trope like that, not even acknowledging the original problem, the last thing I'm going to do is look the other way.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

radair said:


> Tyvek tape. Light, one wrap and lasts for multiple tire changes.


yes, this. that said, I've had some issues with tyvek tape with WTB Scraper rims and WTB 27.5+ tires. The bead/seat interface is so tight that it will often pull the tape off while removing the tires, necessitating a retaping. The adhesive on the tyvek tape is rather aggressive, so completely removing the remaining tape and adhesive is a bit of a challenge. However, it is the best performing tape that i've used so far, including Stans & WTB Tubeless tapes, as well as Gorilla tape, which has performed the worst in 4 years of fat tubeless riding.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Nextie tri spoke owner here. No tape needed, ever.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

One wrap of tyvek tape has been working great for me too on my black eagles.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

mikesee said:


> That quote doesn't begin to explain nor address the off-angles that so many of the early Nextie's were drilled at.
> 
> I'd like to believe they've sorted it -- but when they toss out trope like that, not even acknowledging the original problem, the last thing I'm going to do is look the other way.


It does suck they were putting out questionable product (spoke drilling angle) in the beginning. I'm just passing the info i rcvd along.

My 65mm Black Eagles that i bought last winter laced up real nice. No weird angles FYI


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Kirkerik said:


> My order arrived in about a week/week and a half from what i recall. In the u.s.
> 
> I,d give nextie an email


They're responsive, but sadly that doesn't help moving the packet forward. It's still stuck somewhere between China and Europe, with no tracking movement since beginning of August - 2 months now.

Nextie has suggested sending replacement rims so let's see how this works out... Will post an update.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

Can anyone share their measured ERD on the Xiphias 85mm rim?

They list it as 542mm.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I used that number on mine and got the right lenght.
The number looks right.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Finally got the rims after more than 2 months of waiting  Nextie was responsive during the whole time, but no idea why the courier too so god damn long.

Long story short, Xiphias' are being built soon. My measurement for ERD was 543 mm, but the spoke length change is minimal compared to officially stated ERD 542 mm.

For given width they're pretty light, but also with noticeable flex when being squeezed together. Should be fine for snow usage though. Tubeless with Vanhelga inflates OK, just a bit of soap needed.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

Corvette said:


> For given width they're pretty light, but also with noticeable flex when being squeezed together. Should be fine for snow usage though.


Nice! Glad you finally got your rims!

Squeezed across the circumference or the cross section?


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

So i have some 65mm already and I'm in the market for a wider pair of rims.

85mm is a good and little bit lighter all rounder but the 105mm would offer max float.

Knowing I have the 65's would you folks have more use for 85's or 105's?


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

@Kirkerik: yeah  It was an awful long wait, but at least the guys are responsive.

Flex is noticeable when squeezed across the circumference. After all, it's a 85 mm single wall rim with only 520 g. Can't really compare it when you have the same weight rim in a 35-40 mm package for MTB. Those are considerably stiffer.

If you already have 65 mm my take would be 105 mm for snow & float. Depends on your frame, I'm a bit limited with clearance so I went with 85 mm.


----------



## silver2ks4 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Got my 40s in*

New Shoes Day!


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

broke 2 nexties in 2 rides... i know others swear by them, but they don't work for me!


----------



## STAGER1 (Sep 23, 2017)

That's a sexy machine


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Rodney said:


> broke 2 nexties in 2 rides... i know others swear by them, but they don't work for me!


Which model? And were they double wall? What were the circumstances (riding conditions)? That sucks tho - hopefully this info will help others.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

2nd that, model and further info would be helpful.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll always give my story:, 2 sets of Nexties (skinny), first set I built up back in early 2014 (maybe over the winter), rode the hell out of them on my E29, DHing, DH races, enduro races, took them to AZ and CO and pounded the hell out of them on tech descents, etc. Then after a few seasons, I re-laced them to fat-hubs for my fatbike to make a skinny-wheelset for summer racing with a suspension fork. Then for about the last 1.5 years I've had them on my XC race bike that I've pounded to hell in the Whiskey Off-Road, 100 mile Soggy Bottom, numerous summer XC races, Texas limestone chunk, and so on. At Cat 1, I'd wager we abuse our XC bikes harder than intermediates on DH bikes and DH trails. You full-on slam them just to try and get an advantage at race-pace. I haven't been easy on them and I've beat them to hell, if they suddenly exploded tomorrow, I'd be more than satisfied, because they've held up amazing given all the abuse, use and relacing. I have two LB fat wheelsets, the 90mm that has seen a lot of use and abuse especially, going strong and my favorite fat wheels.

No wheelset will stand up to slamming into rocks or running pressure too low. With alloy rims, you can slam and bend them and sometimes continue to ride for longer without any significant issues, using uneven spoke tension to bring then back and dealing with a little bit of wobbly-wheel, but I've seen carbon rims that were cracked and continued to roll for many miles. In most cases, if I hit an aluminum rim just as hard, it would be totaled, just the repair is a bit cheaper, although I still have to rebuild an entire wheel.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

CObikeman said:


> Which model? And were they double wall? What were the circumstances (riding conditions)?


Black Eagle Mark 2 double walls. Both failures were at the double wall junction. Both were dramatic failures with no way to patch, resulting in a long walk back.

Trails around here are rocky, rooty and very technical. First failure was on my double squish, did a 3' huck to *slight* downhill. Front wheel failed. Second failure was on my rigid nose Wednesday. Fast trail with square edged obstacle, rear wheel hit it and had the exact same failure as the front wheel.

I know Jayem loves his Nexties, and has jumped 3 semi trailers nose to tail with them with no failures, but they don't work for me. I broke the front wheel, replaced it, then on the very next ride with the wheelset, on a different bike, I then broke the rear wheel. They are too fragile for what and where I ride.

i have 1500 miles on a set of MOBD rims. Same bike, same rider, same trails. They have rock strikes all over them, have numerous dings, and do not roll remotely straight, but i have yet to take a walk related to them failing. I have since laced up a three different 27.5 hoops trying to find that right wheel for the current crop of 3.8/4" tires. Jury is still out, but I crossed Nextie off the list.

One thing about nexties, they do look really cool...


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Rodney. Just curious - how did Nextie handle your warranty request?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

ALL wheels fail. ALL rims fail. It's just a matter of time and presenting them with conditions tougher than they are manufactured to withstand. It's why many companies offer a lighter version and a beefier version. I've had good luck with my Light Bicycle rims and my Carbon Speed fat rims. I've also had good luck with Pacenti aluminum rims, Stan's aluminum rims and DT Swiss aluminum rims. Not so much with the Velocity Blunt SL aluminum rims, but I chalk that up to too much abuse for such a light, soft, rim. Whatever.

Sounds like Rodney may have found a manufacturing defect. It's the world we live in. Hopefully, he shared photos or returned the rim(s) and they can modify the layup process to remedy the issue. Even the best car companies have recalls. But perhaps he's just too hard on wheels to use those particular Nextie's where and how he rides. And if that is the case there are likely many other rims that are inadequate for his use. No big deal, really, he clearly just needs a beefier rim.

Note that Rodney never told anyone they are total crap or that they aren't good enough for anyone to use. He's simply proven to himself that they don't currently meet his needs and has shared that with the rest of us. His size / weight and riding style / trails are unclear but to me it doesn't matter - all rims will fail at some point and I know my needs are clearly less than his.

Jayem on the other hand was very detailed. Not sure of his size / weight either, but clearly we know they can handle a good amount of abuse for his needs. Good enough for me...

Fred


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The way I ride though, after bending and trashing aluminum rims back in 1998, is always have enough pressure so the rim never comes in contact with the ground. My exception to this is in soft conditions on my fatbike, where occasionally bouncing off a wood root exposed in the snow isn't going to cause damage. It's just not worth it to me to expose the rim to damage, even on an aluminum rim, as the taco-bend or sidewall bend usually requires replacement of the rim in fairly short order. So I try to consider where and what I'm riding and adjust pressure based on this to avoid rim exposure. The harder I ride, the harder the pressure has to be. People think I'm crazy for going 35-40 when DHing, but any less and I'd severely damage any kind of rim.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Just bought NOS Nextie NXT26SW80s in gloss orange, don't know if there's a cool name for them, "Eyes of the Tiger?", but they're flatter like regular aluminum 
rims, not triangulated. Anyway, would like to repaint before lacing them up. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dudeist said:


> Just bought NOS Nextie NXT26SW80s in gloss orange, don't know if there's a cool name for them, "Eyes of the Tiger?", but they're flatter like regular aluminum
> rims, not triangulated. Anyway, would like to repaint before lacing them up. Any advice much appreciated.


I've sanded down and repainted carbon forks and rims with decent results. As long as you put a few coats on and a clear-coat, aren't washing the bike with harsh chemicals and degreasers, it'll be fine. I'm seasons into it at this point. Applying the spray paint evenly is the key with lots of movement and coats, rather than trying to completely cover it quickly. If you want better results, going to have to take to a shop to get professionally painted with something a little more durable, probably at a body-shop or something.


----------

